# EMBALSES.NET > Cafeteria >  Un poco de Astronomía

## F. Lázaro

Vaya día llevamos hoy a los que nos gusta la astronomía...jejeje

Este atarceder... quíntuple alineación lunar-planetaria, Mercurio, Venus, Marte y Saturno y la Luna, todos muy juntitos por las constelaciones de Virgo y Leo... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :EEK!:  :Smile: 

Y para terminar...las perseidas  :Smile: 


En todo el país, el mejor momento para observar la lluvia de meteoros será durante esta noche/madrugada, preferiblemente, a partir ahora, media noche, hora a partir de la cual hace su aparición por el horizonte noreste la constelación de Perseo...

Así que, cojan sus coches con la pareja, salgan de las poblaciones, hacia nuestros campos oscuros, y a observar la lluvia de estrellas  :Smile:  :Wink: , y entre estrella y estrella... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Un saludo.

----------


## ben-amar

> Vaya día llevamos hoy a los que nos gusta la astronomía...jejeje
> 
> Este atarceder... quíntuple alineación lunar-planetaria, Mercurio, Venus, Marte y Saturno y la Luna, todos muy juntitos por las constelaciones de Virgo y Leo...
> 
> Y para terminar...las perseidas 
> 
> 
> En todo el país, el mejor momento para observar la lluvia de meteoros será durante esta noche/madrugada, preferiblemente, a partir ahora, media noche, hora a partir de la cual hace su aparición por el horizonte noreste la constelación de Perseo...
> 
> ...


eso, eso, y entre estrella y estrella....

----------


## Luján

Desgraciadamente en Levante tenemos el cielo cubierto, y mucho. :Frown:  :Embarrassment: 

Anoche casi salimos volando del viento que se levantó.


Otro año sin ver llorar a San Lorenzo.

----------


## Salut

Uff, pero es que Leo ya casi no se ve, y Virgo una miaja namás!!! En fin... hoy encima han dao alerta por tormentas (mientras no caiga piedra, yo contento  :Big Grin: ).

La lluvia de estrellas ya lleva viéndose con algo menos de intensidad desde hace cosa de un mes, y seguirá así una temporaica... así que ya me he servido ^_^  Eso si, las que más molan son las de enero  :Smile:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Desgraciadamente en Levante tenemos el cielo cubierto, y mucho.
> 
> Anoche casi salimos volando del viento que se levantó.
> 
> 
> Otro año sin ver llorar a San Lorenzo.


Joer... que mala pata... :Frown:  :Embarrassment: 

Bueno, puedes resarcirte con las Oriónidas el 21 de Octubre creo que son... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: , aunque, no son lo mismo, su actividad es la cuarta parte que las Perseidas  :Embarrassment: 

Esperemos que al menos, las Gemínidas te deje el cielo verlas... :Smile: 

Por cierto Luján, nunca has visto ninguna arriba en las cumbres tinerfeñas????  :Confused:  allí se tienen que ver de vicio  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luján

> Joer... que mala pata...
> 
> Bueno, puedes resarcirte con las Oriónidas el 21 de Octubre creo que son..., aunque, no son lo mismo, su actividad es la cuarta parte que las Perseidas 
> 
> Esperemos que al menos, las Gemínidas te deje el cielo verlas...
> 
> Por cierto Luján, nunca has visto ninguna arriba en las cumbres tinerfeñas????  allí se tienen que ver de vicio



Ya te digo que se ven bien si estás a 2000msnm.

Sí que he visto, y muchas.

También las he visto desde el Delta del Ebro, y desde el embalse de Loriguilla.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Acabo de leer que en 2011 vamos a tener una fuerte tormenta de meteoros proveniente por las Dracónidas... Será verdad????

O será como el anual evento "Marte = Segunda Luna terrestre"  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Si es cierto, las tormentas de meteoros, creo que eran más de 1000 meteoros/hora, cuando las mayores lluvias de meteoros andan por 100-150 meteoros/hora... por lo que esa supuesta noche, parecería que están bombardeando el cielo con balas trazadoras... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Además, las tormentas de meteoros pueden ser muy peligrosas en cuanto a satélites y demás "cacharros" que furulan por ahí flotando... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Embarrassment: 

Si es cierto, esa noche, veremos el cielo tal que así...
 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Un saludo.

----------


## Luján

> Acabo de leer que en 2011 vamos a tener una fuerte tormenta de meteoros proveniente por las Dracónidas... Será verdad????
> 
> O será como el anual evento "Marte = Segunda Luna terrestre" 
> 
> Si es cierto, las tormentas de meteoros, creo que eran más de 1000 meteoros/hora, cuando las mayores lluvias de meteoros andan por 100-150 meteoros/hora... por lo que esa supuesta noche, parecería que están bombardeando el cielo con balas trazadoras...
> 
> Además, las tormentas de meteoros pueden ser muy peligrosas en cuanto a satélites y demás "cacharros" que furulan por ahí flotando...
> 
> Si es cierto, esa noche, veremos el cielo tal que así...
> ...


La única posibilidad de que haya tal cantidad de meteoros es que el cometa que deja esos restos haya pasado recientemente.

En mi blog (perdón por la publicidad) hay una entrada que habla del bulo del acercamiento de marte.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> La única posibilidad de que haya tal cantidad de meteoros es que el cometa que deja esos restos haya pasado recientemente.
> 
> En mi blog (perdón por la publicidad) hay una entrada que habla del bulo del acercamiento de marte.



Esta es la órbita del cometa progenitor de las dracónidas...


De wiki:

*Cometa cuyo periodo es de 6,621 años*. Las características de su órbita respecto de la órbita terrestre hacen de que cada dos revoluciones una de ellas sea favorable para su observación, ya que el cometa pasa entonces relativamente cerca de la Tierra. Esa circunstancia ocurre el 9 ó el 10 de octubre y entonces se observa la lluvia de estrellas fugaces de las Giacobínidas o Dracónidas 

Por lo que, teniendo en cuenta ese periodo de revolución, es de suponer, que el año que viene pase justo antes de esa fecha justo al ladito nuestro.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> En mi blog (perdón por la publicidad) hay una entrada que habla del bulo del acercamiento de marte.


Ya lo ví... :Smile: 

Es que el bulo ten cuidado...  :Big Grin: 

ANda que el que lo creo se lo pensó mucho... Marte con una magnitud aparente de -12... :EEK!: , total dijo cualquier cosa... :Big Grin: 

Al que lanzó ese bulazo, lo dejaste frito... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  Vaya despliegue que hiciste, lo despachaste a gusto... :Stick Out Tongue: 

Salvo hecatombe, eso es imposible  :Embarrassment: . La única posibilidad que se me ocurre ahora son dos:

* O Marte sufre un impacto tremendo de algún cuerpo que lo desplace de su órbita...
* O que toda las leyes físicas se vaya al garete...

En fin..., mejor no hacerle ni ... caso  :Embarrassment: 

Un saludo.

----------


## Luján

> Ya lo ví...
> 
> Es que el bulo ten cuidado... 
> 
> ANda que el que lo creo se lo pensó mucho... Marte con una magnitud aparente de -12..., total dijo cualquier cosa...
> 
> Al que lanzó ese bulazo, lo dejaste frito... Vaya despliegue que hiciste, lo despachaste a gusto...
> 
> Salvo hecatombe, eso es imposible . La única posibilidad que se me ocurre ahora son dos:
> ...


OJO!!

Que yo no escribí nada de la respuesta. Como se puede leer en el blog, la copié de una página que se llama Astroseti, y que está muy bien como medio de divulgación de ciencia.

También existe otra posibilidad que no has reflejado, pero el acercamiento de Marte sería lo de menos. Esta posibilidad es que sea La Tierra la que reciba el "empujoncito" de un meteoro y salga disparada hacia la órbita de Marte.


Respecto a lo que citas de la wiki en el mensaje anterior, son 6 años y pico o 6 mil y pico años??


Respecto a los bulos, todos recordamos a Nirvana y sus locuras aquí en el foro, y en mi blog también hago recuento de algunas otras cosas, como la entrada "aprovecharse de las catástrofes mintiendo"

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Respecto a lo que citas de la wiki en el mensaje anterior, son 6 años y pico o 6 mil y pico años??


En Wikipedia pone (T) 21P/Giacobini-Ziner = 6,621 años. 

Es muy poco tiempo, poquísimo, por lo que seguro serán 6621 años... [irónico] ains la wikipedia... :Embarrassment:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  [irónico]




> OJO!!
> 
> Que yo no escribí nada de la respuesta. Como se puede leer en el blog, la copié de una página que se llama Astroseti, y que está muy bien como medio de divulgación de ciencia.


Ups!!  :Embarrassment:  :Big Grin: , no había leído la primera línea... :Wink: 




> También existe otra posibilidad que no has reflejado, pero el acercamiento de Marte sería lo de menos. Esta posibilidad es que sea La Tierra la que reciba el "empujoncito" de un meteoro y salga disparada hacia la órbita de Marte.


Exactamente igual que el primer caso que puse, solo que, hay que cambiar Marte por Tierra...




> Respecto a los bulos, todos recordamos a Nirvana y sus locuras aquí en el foro, y en mi blog también hago recuento de algunas otras cosas, como la entrada "aprovecharse de las catástrofes mintiendo"


Por ahí se puede encontrar de todo... :Frown:  :Mad: 

Respecto al último enlace, ya he visto varias cosas de esta índole.

En otro lado también he leído el supuesto grave riesgo de que toda la caldera de La Palma se caiga al mar y provoque la famosa ola de 1000 metros de altura rumbo a los USA.. :Embarrassment: 

Un poquito fansasioso... no digo que al ser una zona volcánica activa sea un poquito más "vulnerable", pero de ahí, a las cosas que se leen por ahí... telita  :Embarrassment: 

Un saludo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Un interesante enlace...

http://www.astrosurf.com/somyce/c_co...ini-Zinner.htm

A partir de la mitad del mismo, viene un desglose bastante bueno sobre el estallido meteórico del 8 de octubre de 2011.

Por cierto, a ver si algún moderador puede cambiar el título del hilo y en vez de "a ver el cielo toca", que ponga mejor "astronomía" por ejemplo, creo que sería mejor así y tener aquí un hilo para todo lo referente a eventos astronómicos y demás  :Smile: 

Un saludo.

----------


## Luján

> Por cierto, a ver si algún moderador puede cambiar el título del hilo y en vez de "a ver el cielo toca", que ponga mejor "astronomía" por ejemplo, creo que sería mejor así y tener aquí un hilo para todo lo referente a eventos astronómicos y demás 
> 
> Un saludo.


Dicho y hecho.

----------


## F. Lázaro

*... la Luna se convertirá en "Marte" por unas horas...*



Un eclipse con una magnitud umbral de 1,2561, por lo que bueno, no está mal  :Embarrassment: 
Se producirá al amanecer, por lo que va a ser bonito eso de amanecer y tener esa luna roja por ahí... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Los horarios son los siguientes (hora España):

Totalidad: desde las 08:40:48 hasta las 09:53:09
Máximo del eclipse: 09:16:57

Aquí tenéis todos los datos en cuanto a contactos, duraciones y demás datos:
http://eclipse.gsfc.nasa.gov/LEplot/...2010Dec21T.pdf

Para observarlo de lujo...

Pues lugares con cielo despejado, sin iluminaciones, y si tenemos unos prismáticos, mejor que mejor, para poder disfrutar de esa coloración rojiza intensa  :Smile: 

Un saludo  :Wink:

----------


## ben-amar

¡no se me abre la pagina!  :Frown:  No te puedes fiar de estos yankis :Mad: 
En fin, ya veremos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> ¡no se me abre la pagina!  No te puedes fiar de estos yankis
> En fin, ya veremos.


Ya está corregido. Borré sin darme cuenta de la url ".pdf"  :Embarrassment:  :Wink:

----------


## ben-amar

Me lo he perdido, todo nublado :Frown: , espero que haya alguien que haya podido hacer alguna foto, :Smile:

----------


## ben-amar

http://www.elpais.com/articulo/socie...lpepusoc_4/Tes


Douglas Wheelock emerge de la Estación Espacial Internacional durante su segunda salida, el 11 de agosto de 2010, para arreglar una avería.- NASA

Al emerger de la esclusa para iniciar un paseo espacial "los colores de la Tierra te explotan en los ojos cuando sales mirando hacia el planeta", comenta el astronauta Doug Wheelock, que ha realizado tres salidas de la Estación Espacial Internacional en poco más de una semana para arreglar una avería en el sistema de climatización. "Luego llega el olor del espacio, que he oido describir como cuando se quema un bizcocho o galletas, o como el olor de una cerilla al apagarse". Wheelock explica que las marcas como de quemaduras que se observan en la cubierta térmica de la puerta de la esclusa en la imagen se deben al efecto del vacío y del oxígeno atómico sobre los hilos y el sellador utilizados.

La avería en la base espacial, que supuso reducir al mínimo la actividad diaria en su interior, se ha reparado satisfactoriamente y ya funciona el circuito de refrigeración estropeado, informa la NASA. Wheelock y su compañera Tracy Caldwell lograron reeemplazar la bomba averiada por otra nueva. Se espera que para mañana la estación esté ya en condiciones normales.

Caldwell está ya casi haciendo las maletas, porque está previsto que vuelva a la Tierra en septiembre junto a dos de los tres tripulantes rusos a bordo de una nave Soyuz ahora atracada en la estación.

----------


## ben-amar

http://www.elpais.com/articulo/socie...lpepusoc_2/Tes

Astrónomos europeos deducen que una estrella muy masiva no evolucionó como se creía

EL PAÍS - Madrid - 18/08/2010

Una estrella de neutrones de un tipo poco habitual, un magnetar, se formó a partir de una estrella muy masiva, que tenía al menos 40 veces la masa del Sol, han comprobado astrónomos europeos. El resultado desafía las actuales teorías sobre evolución estelar, pues se esperaba que una estrella tan masiva como ésta se convirtiera en un agujero negro, no en un magnetar. Esto genera la pregunta fundamental de cómo de masiva tiene que ser realmente una estrella para convertirse en un agujero negro.

Para llegar a estas conclusiones, los astrónomos , que utilizaron los telescopios VLT del Observatorio Europeo Austral (ESO)  , en Chile, miraron en detalle el extraordinario cúmulo estelar Westerlund 1, situado a 16.000 años luz de distancia, en la austral constelación de Ara (el Altar). A partir de estudios anteriores los astrónomos sabían que Westerlund 1 es el súper cúmulo de estrellas más cercano conocido, con cientos de estrellas muy masivas y una extensión similar a la órbita de Saturno.

"Si el Sol estuviese ubicado en el corazón de este notable y joven cúmulo, nuestro cielo nocturno estaría lleno de cientos de estrellas tan brillantes como la Luna llena", dice Ben Ritchie, autor principal del artículo que presenta estos resultados, que se publcará en Astronomy and Astrophysics.


Representación de una estrella magnetar, dotada de un elevado campo magnético.- ESO/L. CALÇADA

Westerlund 1 es un fantástico zoológico estelar, con una población de estrellas diversa y exótica, informa ESO. Las estrellas del cúmulo tienen algo en común: todas tienen la misma edad, estimada en entre 3,5 y 5 millones de años, debido a que el cúmulo se creó en un solo evento de formación estelar.

Un magnetar es una estrella de neutrones con un campo magnético tremendamente fuerte -1.015 veces el de la Tierra-, que se forma cuando ciertas estrellas explotan como supernovas. El cúmulo Westerlund 1 alberga uno de los pocos magnetares conocidos en la Vía Láctea, y los astrónomos han deducido que este magnetar debe haberse formado a partir de una estrella al menos 40 veces más masiva que el Sol.

Esto prueba por primera vez que los magnetares pueden desarrollarse a partir de estrellas que, por su gran masa, se esperaría que formen agujeros negros. Hasta ahora se suponía que las estrellas con masas iniciales de entre 10 y 25 masas solares se convertían en estrellas de neutrones, mientras que aquéllas por encima de 25 masas solares producían agujeros negros.

"Estas estrellas deben deshacerse de más de nueve décimos de su masa antes de explotar como supernova, o de otra forma crearían un agujero negro", dice el coautor Ignacio Negueruela, astrónomo en la Universidad de Alicante. "Pérdidas de masa tan enormes antes de la explosión presentan grandes desafíos a las actuales teorías de evolución estelar".


Imagen en visible del cúmulo estelar Westerlund 1, en el que la mayor parte de las estrellas son calientes súper gigantes azules.- ESO

El mecanismo de formación preferido por los autores de este estudio postula que la estrella que se convirtió en magnetar -la progenitora- nació con una compañera estelar. A medida que ambas estrellas se fueron desarrollando, comenzaron a interactuar, consumiendo la energía derivada del movimiento orbital en eyectar grandes cantidades de masa desde la estrella progenitora. Si bien la compañera no es actualmente visible en la zona del magnetar, ello puede deberse a que la supernova que formó el magnetar provocó el quiebre del sistema binario, eyectando a ambas estrellas a alta velocidad desde el cúmulo.

"Si este es el caso, los sistemas binarios jugarían un rol clave en la evolución estelar, provocando pérdidas de masa - una dieta cósmica perfecta para estrellas de gran peso, que permite perder hasta un 95% de la masa inicial", concluye Simon Clark, líder del equipo.

----------


## ben-amar

http://www.elpais.com/articulo/socie...lpepusoc_5/Tes

Las ondulaciones detectadas en la superficie de la nebulosa proceden de los vientos estelares

EL PAÍS - Madrid - 18/08/2010

Nuevas observaciones de la constelación de Orión han revelado la presencia de ondulaciones en la superficie de su nube molecular. Los resultados del estudio sugieren que el origen de estas ondas, similares a las de la superficie del mar, se halla en los vientos estelares producidos por las estrellas masivas jóvenes de Orión. El trabajo de científicos del CSIC y del observatorio de Leiden de aparece publicado en el último número de Nature.


Imagen infrarroja de la nebulosa de Orión (arriba), y una ampliación de la zona estudiada donde se observan las ondulaciones periódicas que producen una fragmentación de la nube en al menos cinco condensaciones más pequeñas y equidistantes (en azul).- NATURE

Las estrellas masivas jóvenes emiten una intensa radiación que interactúa con la nube de gas y polvo en la que se han formado. Aunque los científicos sospechaban desde hace tiempo que el enorme flujo de fotones ultravioletas generado por estas estrellas tenía un gran impacto sobre la evolución química de la nube de gas, hasta ahora no existían evidencias precisas de la presencia de ningún tipo de onda causada por los vientos estelares.

"La similitud entre las estructuras observadas en las nubes de la Tierra y las de la nebulosa de Orión es impresionante. Las condiciones físicas entre ambos tipos de objetos son muy diferentes, pero los mecanismos que generan dichas inestabilidades son idénticos: dos fluidos con diferentes densidades y velocidades que interaccionan produciendo estructuras periódicas en la zona de interfase", señala José Cernicharo, que ha participado en el trabajo junto a Olivier Berné y Nuria Marcelino.

Los datos sobre emisiones de monóxido de carbono obtenidos por el radiotelescopio de 30 metros de diámetro del Instituto de Radioastronomía Milimétrica en Sierra Nevada, en Granada, se han combinado con imágenes de archivo en infrarrojo para obtener los detalles de las estructuras. En ellas se puede ver que las ondulaciones periódicas producen una fragmentación de la nube en al menos cinco condensaciones más pequeñas y equidistantes.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> http://www.elpais.com/articulo/socie...lpepusoc_2/Tes
> 
> Astrónomos europeos deducen que una estrella muy masiva no evolucionó como se creía
> 
> EL PAÍS - Madrid - 18/08/2010
> 
> Una estrella de neutrones de un tipo poco habitual, un magnetar, se formó a partir de una estrella muy masiva, que tenía al menos 40 veces la masa del Sol, han comprobado astrónomos europeos. El resultado desafía las actuales teorías sobre evolución estelar, pues se esperaba que una estrella tan masiva como ésta se convirtiera en un agujero negro, no en un magnetar. Esto genera la pregunta fundamental de cómo de masiva tiene que ser realmente una estrella para convertirse en un agujero negro.
> 
> Para llegar a estas conclusiones, los astrónomos , que utilizaron los telescopios VLT del Observatorio Europeo Austral (ESO)  , en Chile, miraron en detalle el extraordinario cúmulo estelar Westerlund 1, situado a 16.000 años luz de distancia, en la austral constelación de Ara (el Altar). A partir de estudios anteriores los astrónomos sabían que Westerlund 1 es el súper cúmulo de estrellas más cercano conocido, con cientos de estrellas muy masivas y una extensión similar a la órbita de Saturno.
> ...


Interesante artículo ben-amar, muchas gracias  :Smile:  :Wink: 

Todavía nos queda mucho por descubrir, y muchas cosas todavía no tienen respuesta con nuestra física actual ya que se contraponen unas a otras, y llegará el momento en el que nos salga otro Einstein II que revolucione de nuevo toda la cosmología, relatividad, cuántica, etc, para poder dar explicación a estos fenómenos.

En cuanto a la noticia anterior... pufff, ya son muchos berenjenales para mí  :Embarrassment:  :Big Grin: 

Para no meter mucho la gamba hasta donde sé  :Embarrassment: ... mejor pongo lo que he leído en la wiki  :Smile: :

*Supernova/brote de rayos gamma + estrella de neutrones/agujero negro/nada ( M > 9-10 MSol )*

Las estrellas de más de 9-10 masas solares (*el valor exacto del límite no se conoce con precisión y puede depender de la metalicidad*) evolucionan a través de todas las fases de combustión hasta llegar al «pico del hierro» para agotar así toda la energía potencial nuclear de que disponen. Las últimas fases de quemado transcurre cada una más rápidamente que la anterior hasta llegar a la fusión del silicio en hierro, que tiene lugar en una escala de días. El núcleo, incapaz de generar más energía, no puede aguantar su propio peso ni el de la masa que tiene por encima, por lo que colapsa. Durante la contracción gravitatoria final se producen una serie de reacciones que fabrican multitud de átomos más pesados que el hierro mediante procesos de captura de neutrones y de protones. *Dependiendo de la masa de ese núcleo inerte el remanente que quedará será una estrella de neutrones o un agujero negro*. Cuando el remanente inicial sea una estrella de neutrones, una onda de choque se propagará por las capas exteriores, las cuales saldrán rebotadas hacia fuera. 

Dichas capas reciben además un excedente de energía de las reacciones nucleares producidas en el último estertor de la estrella, buena parte de él en forma de neutrinos. La conjunción de esos dos efectos da lugar a una supernova de colapso gravitatorio.

En función de la masa y de la metalicidad tenemos cuatro posibles destinos para las estrellas masivas y muy masivas:2

- *Para la mayoría de las estrellas el remanente inicial será una estrella de neutrones y se producirá una supernova*.

- *Si la masa inicial de la estrella es superior a unas 30 masas solares (el límite exacto depende de la metalicidad), parte de las capas exteriores no podrán escapar a la atracción gravitatoria de la estrella de neutrones y caerán sobre ésta provocando un segundo colapso para formar un agujero negro como remanente final*. Este segundo colapso produce un brote de rayos gamma.

- *En estrellas de masa superior a 40 MSol y baja metalicidad el remanente inicial es un agujero negro*, por lo que las capas exteriores no podrían en principio rebotar contra él para producir una supernova. *No obstante, los modelos actuales no descartan que se pueda producir una supernova débil, sobre todo si la velocidad de rotación de la estrella es elevada*. Este grupo de objetos también produce un brote de rayos gamma.

- Para el infrecuente caso de estrellas de muy baja metalicidad y masa entre 140 MSol y 260 MSol existe una última posibilidad: una explosión de supernova producida por la creación de pares electrón-positrón. En dicho caso la estrella se desintegra por completo sin dejar un remanente.

Teniendo en cuenta todo esto, el caso de la noticia, debería hacer evolucionado a un agujero negro, pero... nos queda todavía mucho por aprender y no disponemos aún de física para poder explicar esto igual que 2+2=4  :Embarrassment: 

Un saludo  :Wink:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Me lo he perdido, todo nublado, espero que haya alguien que haya podido hacer alguna foto,


Te refieres al eclipse???  :Embarrassment:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Tranquilo, que no te lo has perdido. Es el 21 de diciembre... :Embarrassment:  Lo he puesto con tiempo para apuntarlo en el calendario y que a nadie se nos pase la fecha... :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Un saludo  :Wink:

----------


## F. Lázaro

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e5B4c...eature=related

----------


## embalses al 100%

Estas cosas son superiores a mí. Demasiados datos para mi disco duro :Stick Out Tongue: .

Y lo del choque ese ¿para cuando?, ¿podré verlo? :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: .

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Estas cosas son superiores a mí. Demasiados datos para mi disco duro.
> 
> Y lo del choque ese *¿para cuando?*,


Tanquilo, que puedes dormir por las noches, que hasta dentro de "tropecientos" miles de millones de años... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  no problem... :Big Grin: 




> ¿podré verlo?.


Hombre, no estaría mal ver como la Tierra sale disparada por la colisión... a lo mejor se sitúa al lado de un planeta similar al nuestro con extraterrestres por ahí... :Big Grin: 

Un saludo.

----------


## ben-amar

> Estas cosas son superiores a mí. Demasiados datos para mi disco duro.
> 
> Y lo del choque ese ¿para cuando?, ¿podré verlo?.


Cita F.Lazaro:
*Hombre, no estaría mal ver como la Tierra sale disparada por la colisión*... a lo mejor se sitúa al lado de un planeta similar al nuestro con extraterrestres por ahí...

¿sabes lo de que para ir en moto no te olvides del casco?... Bueno, pues hasta con casco.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Cita F.Lazaro:
> *Hombre, no estaría mal ver como la Tierra sale disparada por la colisión*... a lo mejor se sitúa al lado de un planeta similar al nuestro con extraterrestres por ahí...
> 
> ¿sabes lo de que para ir en moto no te olvides del casco?... Bueno, pues hasta con casco.


Jajajaja  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## ben-amar

Bueno, establecido el tema de "un poco de Astronomia", logico es que sepamos donde vivimos, en el universo; tenemos que saber como es el bloque en el que vivimos.

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/V%C3%ADa_L%C3%A1ctea
Vía Láctea

La Vía Láctea es una galaxia espiral en la que se encuentra el sistema solar y, por ende, la Tierra. Según las observaciones, posee una masa de 1012 masas solares y es una espiral barrada; con un diámetro medio de unos 100.000 años luz, se calcula que contiene entre 200 mil millones y 400 mil millones de estrellas. La distancia desde el Sol hasta el centro de la galaxia es de alrededor de 27.700 años luz (8,5 kpc, es decir, el 55 por ciento del radio total galáctico). La Vía Láctea forma parte de un conjunto de unas cuarenta galaxias llamado Grupo Local, y es la segunda más grande y brillante tras la Galaxia de Andrómeda (aunque puede ser la más masiva).

El nombre Vía Láctea proviene de la mitología griega y en latín significa camino de leche. Ésa es, en efecto, la apariencia de la banda de luz que rodea el firmamento, y así lo afirma la mitología griega, explicando que se trata de leche derramada del pecho de una diosa. Sin embargo, ya en la Antigua Grecia un astrónomo sugirió que aquel haz blanco en el cielo era en realidad un conglomerado de muchísimas estrellas. Se trata de Demócrito (460 a. C. - 370 a. C.), quien sostuvo que dichas estrellas eran demasiado tenues individualmente para ser reconocidas a simple vista. Su idea, no obstante, no halló respaldo, y tan sólo hacia el año 1609 de la era común, el astrónomo Galileo Galilei haría uso del telescopio para observar el cielo y constatar que Demócrito estaba en lo cierto, ya que adondequiera que mirase, aquél se encontraba lleno de estrellas.

Datos de observación
(Época )
Tipo 	SBbc Espiral barrada
Características físicas
Magnitud absoluta 	-20,5[1]
Radio 	15,33 kpc, 50.000 al
Vista desde la Tierra

En la noche se aprecia como una borrosa banda de luz blanca alrededor de toda la esfera celeste. El fenómeno visual de la Vía Láctea se debe a estrellas y otros materiales que se hallan sobre el plano de la galaxia.

La Vía Láctea aparece más brillante en la dirección de la constelación de Sagitario, hacia el centro de la galaxia.

Panorámica nocturna de la vía lactea vista desde la plataforma de Paranal, hogar del telescópio gigante ESO.

Partes

La galaxia se divide en tres partes bien diferenciadas:



Diagrama de la estructura galáctica.

    * halo
          o halo exterior                      
          o halo interior
    * disco
          o disco delgado
          o disco grueso
          o disco extremo
    * bulbo

Halo
El halo es una estructura esferoidal que envuelve la galaxia. En el halo la concentración de estrellas es muy baja y apenas tiene nubes de gas, por lo que carece de regiones con formación estelar. En cambio, es en el halo donde se encuentran la mayor parte de los cúmulos globulares. Estas formaciones antiguas son reliquias de la formación galáctica. Estas agrupaciones de estrellas se debieron formar cuando la galaxia era aún una gran nube de gas que colapsaba y se iba aplanando cada vez más. Otra característica del halo es la presencia de gran cantidad de materia oscura. Su existencia se dedujo a partir de anomalías en la rotación galáctica. Los objetos contenidos en el halo rotan con una componente perpendicular al plano muy fuerte, cruzando en muchos casos el disco galáctico. De hecho, es posible encontrar estrellas u otros cuerpos del halo en el disco. Su procedencia se delata cuando se analiza su velocidad y trayectoria, así como su metalicidad. Y es que los cuerpos del halo presentan una componente perpendicular al plano muy acusada, además del hecho de que se trata de cuerpos que se formaron antes que los del disco. Sus órbitas los llevan, pues, a cruzar periódicamente el disco. También es muy probable que una estrella de población II (pobre en metales) pertenezca al halo, pues éstas son más antiguas que las de población I (ricas en metales) y el halo, como ya se ha dicho, es una estructura antigua.

Disco
El disco se compone principalmente de estrellas jóvenes de población I. Es la parte de la galaxia que más gas contiene y es en él donde aún se dan procesos de formación estelar. Lo más característico del disco son los brazos espirales, que son ocho: dos brazos principales Escudo-Centauro y Perseo, así como dos secundarios -Sagitario y Escuadra- (en vez de cuatro brazos similares entre sí, como se pensaba antes).  Nuestro Sistema Solar se encuentra en el brazo Orión o Local, que forma parte del brazo espiral de Sagitario, de allí su nombre de "Local". Estas formaciones son regiones densas donde se compacta el gas y se da la formación de estrellas. Los brazos son, en realidad, ondas de densidad que se desplazan independientemente de las estrellas contenidas en la galaxia. El brillo de los brazos es mayor que el resto de las zonas, porque es allí donde se encuentran los gigantes azules  (estrellas de tipo O, B), que son las únicas que pueden ionizar grandes extensiones de gas. Estas estrellas de corta vida nacen y mueren en el brazo espiral, convirtiéndose así en excelentes marcadores de su posición. Otros trazadores de los brazos espirales son las regiones HII (nubes de hidrógeno ionizado), originadas precisamente por esos gigantes azules. Estas nubes vuelven a emitir, en el rango de la luz visible, la energía captada en el ultravioleta  o en otras frecuencias más cortas. Son altamente energéticas, pues han sido ionizadas por las potentes gigantes azules, que barren extensas áreas con sus vientos estelares.

Las estrellas de vida más larga como el Sol ya no sirven como marcadores, ya que tienen tiempo a lo largo de su vida de entrar y salir repetidas veces en los diferentes brazos espirales de la galaxia. Estas estrellas podrán encontrarse también fuera de los brazos.

Así como la galaxia se compone de dos partes según su grosor, halo y disco, el disco también: disco delgado y disco grueso. Se cree que el disco grueso es el remanente de un segundo proceso de colapso y aplanamiento de la galaxia. Del mismo modo que el halo es el remanente del colapso inicial, el disco grueso lo sería de una segunda fase de colapso.

El disco está unido al bulbo galáctico por una barra de radio 3,9 kiloparsecs, la cual a su vez está ceñida por un anillo de radio 5 kiloparsecs, que concentra, además de una gran cantidad del hidrógeno molecular de la galaxia, una gran actividad de formación estelar. Dicho anillo es la estructura más notable de nuestra galaxia, y visto desde otras galaxias exteriores sería su zona más prominente. De este anillo emergen los brazos espirales.

Se cree que posiblemente nuestra galaxia tiene entre 4 mil millones y 8 mil millones de masas solares de hidrógeno neutro, además de la mitad de ésa masa en la forma de hidrógeno molecular. Mientras que el primero llega más allá del espacio ocupado por las estrellas -pero la región central apenas tiene gas en ésa forma-, gran parte del segundo está concentrado en el anillo mencionado antes, y -excepto en la región más interna de la Vía Láctea- la densidad de hidrógeno molecular en la región central de la galaxia también es baja.

Inicialmente se pensó que la tasa de formación estelar de nuestra galaxia sería de hasta cinco masas solares por año; sin embargo, estudios más recientes realizados con ayuda del telescopio de infrarrojos Spitzer sugieren una mucho menor, de apenas 1 masa solar por año.

Estudios recientes muestran que nuestra galaxia es atípica por no haber sufrido en los últimos 10 mil millones de años ninguna fusión importante con otra, en base a sus bajos momento angular, metalicidad, tamaño, y número de estrellas, habiendo formado estrellas de manera bastante constante y tenido una evolución tranquila, a diferencia de lo que ha sucedido con numerosas otras galaxias espirales cómo Andrómeda, las cuales han adquirido su tamaño y masa actuales debido a la absorción de numerosas galaxias menores. Esto también significa que una colisión entre dos galaxias espirales puede no dar siempre lugar a una galaxia elíptica, sino a una galaxia espiral mayor.

Bulbo
El bulbo o núcleo galáctico se sitúa en el centro. Es la zona de la galaxia con mayor densidad de estrellas. Sin embargo, a nivel local se pueden encontrar algunos cúmulos globulares con densidades superiores. El bulbo tiene una forma esferoidal achatada y gira como un sólido rígido. También al parecer, en nuestro centro galáctico, hay un gran agujero negro de unas 2,6 millones de masas solares que los astrónomos denominaron Sagittarius A, o Sagitario A*. Su detección fue posible a partir de la observación de un grupo de estrellas que giraban en torno a un punto oscuro a más de 1.500 km/s.

Un estudio reciente muestra que nuestra galaxia es un 50% más masiva de lo que se creía anteriormente

Galaxias satélite
Además de los al menos 150 cúmulos globulares conocidos, nuestra galaxia cuenta con cierto número de galaxias satélite. Las dos mayores con diferencia son las Nubes de Magallanes, y el resto son galaxias elípticas enanas  mucho menores, aunque recientemente se ha sugerido que las perturbaciones observadas en el gas situado en la periferia de la Vía Láctea pueden estar causadas por la gravedad de una galaxia de masa similar a la de la Gran Nube de Magallanes e invisible desde nuestra posición en la galaxia.

Algunas de las galaxias compañeras -cómo por ejemplo la Galaxia Elíptica Enana de Sagitario- están tan cerca a ella que están siendo despedazadas y absorbidas por nuestra galaxia.

Etimología de la palabra en la mitología griega
Se cuenta que el dios griego Zeus, que era infiel a su esposa, tuvo un hijo llamado Heracles (Hércules, para los romanos) de su unión con Alcmena. Al enterarse, Hera  hizo que Alcmena llevara en el vientre a Heracles por 10 meses, y trató de deshacerse de éste mandando dos serpientes para que mataran al bebé cuando tenía ocho meses. Sin embargo, Heracles pudo librarse fácilmente de ellas estrangulándolas con sus pequeñas manos. Heracles resultó ser el favorito de Zeus. Sin embargo, el Oráculo decía que Heracles sólo sería un héroe, puesto que era mortal. Para ser un dios inmortal debía mamar de Hera, pero ella no quería: sentía ira y celos en su contra.

Una vez que llega la historia hasta este punto, las versiones son distintas.

Una de ellas dice que Hermes, el mensajero de los dioses, puso a Heracles en el seno de Hera, mientras ella dormía, para que mamara la leche divina pero, al despertar y darse cuenta, lo separó bruscamente y se derramó la leche, formando la Vía Láctea.

Otra dice que Atenea, la diosa de la sabiduría, convenció a Hera de que Heracles mamara de ella, ya que era un niño muy lindo, pero resulta que Heracles succionó la leche con tal violencia, que lastimó a Hera, haciéndola derramar la leche.


Recreación artística hecha por la NASA de la Vía Láctea.

Otros mitos

En algunas culturas está asociada a caminos, por ejemplo, los vikingos creían que llevaba al Valhalla, destino de las almas de los muertos, mientras que los celtas aseguraban que se dirigía al castillo de la reina de las hadas, en España, la Vía Láctea también recibe el nombre popular de Camino de Santiago, pues era usada como guía por los peregrinos de ese lugar. En otros casos, como en las alegorías chinas y japonesas, se refieren a ella como un río de plata celestial.


Otra recreación artística de la Vía Láctea.




Lo que pasa es que en este bloque, presumiblemente, vivimos solos. Al menos, nadie ha venido ha decirnos :¡hola, soy el vecino! ¿tienes un poco de sal? :Big Grin: , Mucho menos una vecinita

----------


## embalses al 100%

Uffff, menudo pozo de información. Vamos a quitarle todos los recursos a la wiki :Big Grin: .


Gracias por la info ben-amar :Wink: .

----------


## TURBINEITOR

F.LAZARO escribio:

El 21 de diciembre... 

... la Luna se convertirá en "Marte" por unas horas...

Un eclipse con una magnitud umbral de 1,2561, por lo que bueno, no está mal 
Se producirá al amanecer, por lo que va a ser bonito eso de amanecer y tener esa luna roja por ahí...

Los horarios son los siguientes (hora España):

Totalidad: desde las 08:40:48 hasta las 09:53:09
Máximo del eclipse: 09:16:57

Aquí tenéis todos los datos en cuanto a contactos, duraciones y demás datos:
http://eclipse.gsfc.nasa.gov/LEplot/...2010Dec21T.pdf

Para observarlo de lujo...

Pues lugares con cielo despejado, sin iluminaciones, y si tenemos unos prismáticos, mejor que mejor, para poder disfrutar de esa coloración rojiza intensa 

Un saludo  


Esto lo podremos ver el 21 de diciembre del 2010??????????
es por apuntarlo en la agenda (pa que no se olvide)

Saludos y gracias por la informacion y las afotos

----------


## Luján

> Esto lo podremos ver el 21 de diciembre del 2010??????????
> es por apuntarlo en la agenda (pa que no se olvide)
> 
> Saludos y gracias por la informacion y las afotos


Pues sí.

Si te fijas en la url del mensaje de F. Lázaro, el pdf termina con "2010DEC21" o sea 21 de diciembre de 2010.

Los eclipses de Luna son bastante corrientes, comparados con los de Sol. De hecho hay varios al año, pero no todos se pueden ver desde todos sitios.

EDIT:

Curiosamente, para 2010 y 2011 las espectativas son de más eclipses solares que lunares: 2 a 2 en 2010 y 4 a 2 en 2011. Eso sí, sólo 2 eclipses totales o anulares de Sol contra 3 totales de Luna.

Más datos en en, por ejemplo, esta web: http://eclipse.gsfc.nasa.gov/eclipse.html

RE-EDIT:

Navidades moviditas: el 21/12/2010 eclipse lunar, y el 4/01/2011 de Sol. Este último visible en toda España (incluyendo Canarias) y gran parte de Europa

----------


## ben-amar

Agradecido por la informacion de los proximos eclipses, ahora a recordarlos :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## embalses al 100%

Ya cuando se vaya acercando nos iras diciendo las horas para poder verlo :Big Grin: .

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Curiosamente, para 2010 y 2011 las espectativas son de más eclipses solares que lunares: 2 a 2 en 2010 y 4 a 2 en 2011. Eso sí, sólo 2 eclipses totales o anulares de Sol contra 3 totales de Luna.


Pues sí  :Smile: .

Normalmente, en cuanto a Solares, la secuencia anual suele ser Anular + Total.

En otras cada x años, en vez de Anular + Total, se producen 3 o 4 Parciales, como el caso del año que viene.

Y en otras ocasiones aún más extrañas, se produce Anular/Total + Híbrido  :Embarrassment: 




> Navidades moviditas: el 21/12/2010 eclipse lunar, y el 4/01/2011 de Sol. Este último visible en toda España (incluyendo Canarias) y gran parte de Europa


Hay otro gran evento que te dejas atrás en esas navidades. Las Cuadrántidas  :Smile: . Ahora haré un calendario más completo de las Navidades 2010/2011  :Wink: 




> Agradecido por la informacion de los proximos eclipses, ahora a recordarlos





> Ya cuando se vaya acercando nos iras diciendo las horas para poder verlo.


Ahora pondré un calendario más completo con toda la información y horarios para que no se os pase  :Smile: 

Un saludo a todos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Todos los horarios, ya están convertidos al nuestro (España)  :Smile: 

*21 de Diciembre 2010: Eclipse Total Lunar*

http://eclipse.gsfc.nasa.gov/OH/OHfi...2010-Fig04.pdf

Eclipse Total de Luna, que en nuestro país, se verá al amanecer, por lo que, va a ser precioso, eso de ver a la Luna convertirse en Marte, y a su vez, amaneciendo y hacerse de día :Smile: 

Así más o menos se podrá ver la luna de día: http://www.astropatagonia.com/wp-con...007-toma-5.JPG

*Horarios:

P1 - Contacto Penumbral / Comienzo Eclipse Penumbral:   06:29:17
U1 - Contacto Umbral / Comienzo Eclipse Parcial:     07:32:37
U2 - Comienzo Eclipse Total:       08:40:47
Máximo del Eclipse:           09:16:57
U3 - Fin Eclipse Total:         09:53:08
U4 - Fin Eclipse Parcial:       11:01:20
P2 - Fin Eclipse Penumbral:     12:04:31*

*Duraciones:

Penumbral = 05h35m14s
Umbral = 03h28m43s
Total = 01h12m21s*

*Madrugada 3-4 de Enero 2011: Lluvia de Meteoros - Cuadrántidas.*


Lluvia anual de actividad alta, con THZ alrededor de 100 y de velocidad media. Una de las mejores junto a las Gemínidas y Leónidas  :Smile: 

Con luna nueva, las condiciones serán perfectas para observar la lluvia mirando hacia la constelación de Boötes o "Boyero". Para quién no sepa donde está esa constelación, está en el triángulo entre Hércules, Virgo y la Osa Mayor, muy cerquita de la Corona Boreal  :Wink: 

*4 de Enero 2011 - Eclipse Parcial de Sol*


Eclipse Parcial de Sol visible desde Europa, parte de África y Asia Central, con una magnitud de 0.858.


Animación desarrollo del eclipse

En nuestro país, las magnitudes dependerán desde el lugar de la observación, siendo entre 0.50 a 0.65 aproximadamente, por lo que se notará, como un amanecer "un poco raro"  :Embarrassment: 

Según las *Local Circumstances for Partial Solar Eclipse of 2011 Jan 04*, (http://eclipse.gsfc.nasa.gov/OH/OHta...2011-Tab01.pdf) da los siguientes valores para Madrid y Barcelona:

*Spain, Barcelona:*
Comienzo del Eclipse: -r
*Máximo del Eclipse: 08:58*
Fin del Eclipse: 10:18
Elevación Solar: 6
Acimut Solar: 127
Magnitud del Eclipse: 0.633
Oscurecimiento: 0.533

*Spain, Madrid:*
Comienzo del Eclipse: -r
*Máximo del Eclipse: 08:52*
Fin del Eclipse: 10:06
Elevación Solar: 2
Acimut Solar: 122
Magnitud del Eclipse: 0.576
Oscurecimiento: 0.468

Con esto, creo que ya es más que suficiente.
La información en cuanto a los eclipses, evidentemente, ha sido extraída de http://eclipse.gsfc.nasa.gov/eclipse.html

Un saludo a todos.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Gracias por el calendario  :Wink: . ¿Lo has apuntado también en el calendario del foro?

----------


## REEGE

http://es.noticias.yahoo.com/9/20100...r-9276a5e.html

que opinais chicos!!!

----------


## ben-amar

¡Que suerte tener hasta nuestro propio departamento de Astronomos!
Gracias F.Lazaro

----------


## ben-amar

> http://es.noticias.yahoo.com/9/20100...r-9276a5e.html
> 
> que opinais chicos!!!


Como estos, deben de haber cientos de miles.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> ¡Que suerte tener hasta nuestro propio departamento de Astronomos!
> Gracias F.Lazaro


 :Embarrassment:  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue: 




> http://es.noticias.yahoo.com/9/20100...r-9276a5e.html
> 
> que opinais chicos!!!


Tendremos nuevos vecinos????  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> http://es.noticias.yahoo.com/9/20100...r-9276a5e.html
> 
> que opinais chicos!!!



A lo mejor un dia de estos se vive una escenita como la de la pelicula Mars Attack cuando llegan y aterrizan...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Salut

> *Última hora sobre astrología...* 
> 
> http://es.noticias.yahoo.com/9/20100...r-9276a5e.html
> 
> que opinais chicos!!!


No confundamos astronomía con astrología, por favor  :Wink:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Nuevos avances reveladores sobre la teoría del Bing Bang  :EEK!:  :EEK!: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c1dkb...eature=related

----------


## ben-amar

> Nuevos avances reveladores sobre la teoría del Bing Bang 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c1dkb...eature=related


Me inclino por darle mas credibilidad a este bien estudiado y desarrollado trabajo :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Nuevos avances reveladores sobre la teoría del Bing Bang 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c1dkb...eature=related


Le doy toda la razón del mundo  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: .

----------


## F. Lázaro

*El “ojo” del telescopio tendrá un diámetro equivalente a casi la mitad del largo de una cancha de fútbol y reunirá 15 veces más luz que el mayor telescopio óptico que opera hoy. El telescopio tiene un innovador diseño de cinco espejos que incluye óptica adaptativa avanzada para corregir las turbulencias de la atmósfera, proporcionando imágenes 15 veces más precisas que las del Telescopio Espacial Hubble*

El Telescopio Europeo Extremadamente Grande (E-ELT por su nombre en inglés, European Extremely Large Telescope) es un telescopio terrestre de grandes dimensiones, con un diámetro de 42 metros. 

Es la propuesta del Observatorio Europeo del Sur para la nueva generación de telescopios ópticos. El Observatorio Europeo del Sur (ESO) se ha centrado en este nuevo diseño, más pequeño de lo previsto, después de que un estudio de viabilidad del anterior proyecto, un telescopio de 100 metros de diámetro conocido como Overwhelmingly Large Telescope, concluyera en que costaría alrededor de 1.500 millones de Euros y sería demasiado complejo.

1 El 26 de abril de 2010, el Consejo del Observatorio Europeo Austral (ESO) seleccionó Cerro Armazones como ubicación de referencia del futuro E-ELT

El E-ELT, aún sin construir, estaría preparado para observar en la longitud de onda de la luz visible, cerca de los infrarrojos. El telescopio, en una estructura de 5000 toneladas de peso y 80 metros de altura7 y bajo un cúpula semiesférica, sería un telescopio reflector con un resolución angular de entre 0,001 y 0,6 segundos de arco, dependiendo del objeto observado y de los instrumentos utilizados. Su longitud focal sería de entre 420 y 840 m (f/10 - f/20) y su montura sería altazimutal.

Fuente: Wikipedia

Simulaciones comparativas de las dimensiones del mismo:



Simplemente, tremendo  :EEK!: 


Ya estoy ansioso por ver estas tremendas imágenes que debe conseguir este bicharraco  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Madre mía, con semejante cacharro, vamos a poder ver hasta las garrapatas que haya en Andrómeda... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Un saludo a todos.

----------


## Luján

Nada,

A tomar p.c. el GranTeCan y su superespejo de 46 hexágonos.


España no está en Europa, y menos en ciencia.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Nada,
> 
> A tomar p.c. el GranTeCan y su superespejo de 46 hexágonos.


Pues sí, nos van a quitar el record... :Frown: 

De la wiki:

Los posibles lugares que en algún momento se barajaron para la construcción del telescopio son Cerro Macon, en Argentina; el Observatorio del Roque de Los Muchachos, en las Islas Canarias, España; Sudáfrica, Chile, Marruecos y la Antártida. 

Posteriormente se decidió entre los sitios seleccionados por ESO en Islas Canarias, en España, o en el Cerro Armazones, en Chile.

El 4 de marzo de 2010 el Comité para la selección de la ubicación del ESO recomienda Cerro Armazones como ubicación del telescopio. Finalmente el ESO anunció el lunes 26 de Abril de 2010 la elección de Cerro Armazones como destino final para la construcción del E-ELT


La ESO (no la de estudios  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: ) tenía montado un montón de "cachibaches" ya en Chile, y sumado a que en Canarias ya estaba el GTC... pues han barrido para Chile  :Frown: 

En fin, hubiera sido la leche que estuviera en Canarias, pero bueno...

No te preocupes Luján  :Wink: , esperemos que el IAC saque una vez cuando esté operativo el E-ELT, el Telescopio ese desechado de 100 metros de diámetro lo vuelva a reactivar, y que lo pongan en "to lo alto" del Teide como síntoma de poderío... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Un saludo.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Vaya bichaco. Si hubieran elegido contruirlo en las canarias podriamos haber visto lo que impresiona  :EEK!: .

----------


## REEGE

> No confundamos astronomía con astrología, por favor


La verdad es que puse astrología, pero la noticia es vista de un enlace que a veces veo y puede que sea interesante y tampoco creo que tenga la mayor importancia, y sí que la considero curiosa para ese post... Creo que es como si yo opino sobre eso que tienes en tus datos de "fuera frontera política"...

----------


## ben-amar

Si ne se pone en las Afortunadas es que no merece la pena :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Cool: 
Se lo metan por donde les quepa.  :Big Grin: 
¡menuda lente para las gafas. :EEK!: ....de la Tierra :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Meteorito de Sudáfrica. La noche se transformó en día y los habitantes de Gauteng, Sudáfrica vieron caer una gran bola de fuego verde por los cielos...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=THqXO_yEqdA

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Meteorito de Sudáfrica. La noche se transformó en día y los habitantes de Gauteng, Sudáfrica vieron caer una gran bola de fuego verde por los cielos...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=THqXO_yEqdA



 :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!: 
Increible, seria espectacullar ver alguna vez eso. aunque recuerdo una vez hace ya 8 años o más que cayó un meteorito por aquí cerca, por lo menos se vio cruzar una luz verde por el cielo, me acuserdo perfectamente. Y al dia siguiente salió en todos las noticias.

----------


## ben-amar

El impacto de Apophis contra la Tierra tendría el efecto de 40.000 bombas atómicas
http://www.20minutos.es/noticia/1689...mpacto/tierra/


 El choque del Apophis contra la Tierra tendría el efecto de 40.000 bombas atómicas. (Imagen: L'INTERNAUTE)

    * Se espera que pase muy cerca de la Tierra en 2029 y 2036.
    * Una pequeña colisión con otro asteroide podría desviar a Apophis hacia nuestro planeta.
    * El clima y todas las especies cambiarían, pero no desaparecerían. 

Una roca de más de 300 metros de diámetro se acerca a la Tierra, donde podría impactar en el año 2029 o el 2036, con un efecto superior al de 20.000 bombas atómicas. 

Los astrónomos siguen su trayectoria en el Observatorio de Arecibo, el más potente del mundo, dotado con un enorme plato receptor y que está en Puerto Rico.

El asteroide Apophis fue descubierto en 2004 y los investigadores del Observatorio de Arecibo encontraron que orbita alrededor del Sol y que pasará cerca de la Tierra, a unos 40.000 kilómetros, dentro de 23 y 30 años.

"La mayoría de los asteroides pasan mucho más lejos y cuando tenemos un asteroide a una distancia como esta, que es mucho más pequeña que la distancia entre la Tierra y la Luna... hay que vigilarlo", dijo el jefe de Educación del Observatorio, el astrónomo José Alonso.

Una desviación en su trayectoria sería fatal

Alonso explicó que, si Apophis continúa en la misma trayectoria no habrá que preocuparse, pero "si tiene una pequeña colisión con otro asteroide, un pequeño roce podría desviar su trayectoria un poquitito, lo suficiente para que ahora sí nos alcance". 

"Es una roca gigantesca y a la velocidad que viaja, si impacta en la Tierra generaría una explosión que sería más poderosa que 20.000 bombas atómicas", previno, y aunque eso no supondría que el planeta azul se fuera a "romper en pedazos", tendría un efecto devastador en el clima y todas las formas de vida.

Una misión de la NASA podría acercarse al asteroide

La NASA decidirá en el año 2013 si envía una misión al asteroide para colocarle un transmisor y seguir su órbita.

La alerta por Apophis no es la primera. Otro meteorito, más pequeño, podría impactar contra la Tierra en 2102. 




¿alguien quiere butaca de tribuna? :Big Grin:  :Embarrassment:

----------


## ben-amar

Buscan desviar asteroide que podría chocar con la Tierra
http://prensacero.com/?p=4468
Posted on 02 Enero 2010 by prensacero





El director de la agencia espacial rusa Roscosmos, Anatoly Perminov, reveló que se está evaluando diseñar un aparato espacial, cuya misión sería prevenir el hipotético choque del asteroide Apophis contra la Tierra, que, según estimaciones científicas, se produciría el año 2036.

Los cálculos demuestran que con una nave espacial se podría desviar al objeto de su curso. No se trata de destruir a Apophis, sino de sacarlo de su trayectoria. () Nada de explosiones nucleares. Todo ello, gracias a las leyes de la física, señaló, según informa la agencia RIA Novosti. Perminov adelantó que cualquier plan para realizar esta misión se realizará mediante una colaboración internacional entre Rusia, la Unión Europea, Estados Unidos, China y Japón. Mejor gastar varios centenares de millones de dólares en un sistema capaz de evitar el choque que mantenernos a la expectativa, hasta que mate a centenares de miles de personas, dijo. El Apophis (99942), conocido también como 2004 MN4, tiene 350 metros en diámetro y es considerado la mayor amenaza espacial para la Tierra. Es tres veces más grande que el meteorito de Tunguska, que en 1908 destruyó 2.000 hectáreas en Siberia. En su trayectoria hacia el Sol, Apophis pasará en 2029 muy cerca de la Tierra, a una distancia de 30.000 kilómetros, y podría impactar a su regreso, hacia 2036, según estimaciones científicas. La BBC señaló que una colisión tendría una potencia destructiva equivalente a 500 megatones. Además, se estima que un impacto de semejantes dimensiones transformaría en desierto un territorio equiparable al de Francia.

----------


## Luján

No dudo de la peligrosidad de los asteroides que pululan por el "vacío", pero la alarma por contacto entre un asteroide y la Tierra no es nada nuevo.

Cada pocos años se descubre un nuevo asteroide que tiene una trayectoria de peligro.

Recuerdo, por ejemplo, una alarma reciente, que dió lugar a dos superproducciones de Hollywood (Armaggedon, y Deep Impact).

Aunque no son las primeras, recuerdo también una película bastante desconocida de Sean Connery llamada Meteoro (http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0079550/)

----------


## nando

> El impacto de Apophis contra la Tierra tendría el efecto de 40.000 bombas atómicas
> http://www.20minutos.es/noticia/1689...mpacto/tierra/
> 
> 
>  El choque del Apophis contra la Tierra tendría el efecto de 40.000 bombas atómicas. (Imagen: L'INTERNAUTE)
> 
>     * Se espera que pase muy cerca de la Tierra en 2029 y 2036.
>     * Una pequeña colisión con otro asteroide podría desviar a Apophis hacia nuestro planeta.
>     * El clima y todas las especies cambiarían, pero no desaparecerían. 
> ...


Madre de dios si cae eso en la Tierra , nos recojen con cuchara

----------


## F. Lázaro

> No dudo de la peligrosidad de los asteroides que pululan por el "vacío", pero la alarma por contacto entre un asteroide y la Tierra no es nada nuevo.
> 
> Cada pocos años se descubre un nuevo asteroide que tiene una trayectoria de peligro.


Efectivamente  :Smile: 

Yo a lo que temo, son a los yanquis, que estos son capaces de pegarle un pepinazo al bicho este, modificando su trayectoria, y a la vez, pudiendo modificar la de otros bichos y mandarlos de cabeza hacia nosotros... :Mad: 

Seamos sentatos  :Embarrassment: 

El pedrolo este y la Tierra llevan ahí millones de años cada uno en su órbita, y cuando no han chocado en millones y millones de años será por algo, así que, que lo dejen tranquilito... :Cool:

----------


## ben-amar

Bueno, dimos s conocer el bloque donde vivimos, ahora debemos conocer nuestra escalera.


El Sistema Solar
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sistema_Solar
Sistema Solar
El Sistema Solar es un sistema planetario de la galaxia Vía Láctea que se encuentra en uno de los brazos de ésta, conocido como el Brazo de Orión. Según las últimas estimaciones, el Sistema Solar se encuentra a unos 28 mil años-luz del centro de la Vía Láctea.

Está formado por una única estrella llamada Sol (Lorenzo), que da nombre a este Sistema, más ocho planetas que orbitan alrededor de la estrella: Mercurio, Venus, la Tierra, Marte, Júpiter, Saturno, Urano y Neptuno; más un conjunto de otros cuerpos menores: planetas enanos (Plutón, Eris, Makemake, Haumea y Ceres), asteroides, satélites naturales, cometas... así como el espacio interplanetario comprendido entre ellos.


Esquema del Sistema Solar que incluye los planetas y planetas enanos. Los tamaños se encuentran a escala, las distancias entre los planetas y la ubicación no, debido a que una reproduccion a escala es imposible por las distancias entre sí.


Sistema Solar y sus planetas orbitando alrededor del sol.

Características generales
Los planetas y los asteroides orbitan alrededor del Sol, en la misma dirección siguiendo órbitas elípticas  en sentido antihorario si se observa desde encima del polo norte del Sol. El plano aproximado en el que giran todos estos se denomina eclíptica. Algunos objetos orbitan con un grado de inclinación considerable, como Plutón con una inclinación con respecto al eje de la eclíptica de 18º, así como una parte importante de los objetos del cinturón de Kuiper. Según sus características, y avanzando del interior al exterior, los cuerpos que forman el Sistema Solar se clasifican en:

    * Sol. Una estrella de tipo espectral G2 que contiene más del 99% de la masa del sistema. Con un diámetro de 1.400.000 km, se compone, de un 75% de hidrógeno, un 20% de helio y el 5% de oxígeno, carbono, hierro y otros elementos.
    * Planetas. Divididos en planetas interiores (también llamados terrestres o telúricos) y planetas exteriores o gigantes. Entre estos últimos Júpiter y Saturno se denominan gigantes gaseosos mientras que Urano y Neptuno suelen nombrarse como gigantes helados. Todos los planetas gigantes tienen a su alrededor anillos.

En el año 2006, una convención de astronomía en Europa declaró a Plutón como planeta enano porque no reúne las características necesarias para ser llamado planeta.

    * Planetas enanos. Esta nueva categoría inferior a planeta la creó la Unión Astronómica Internacional en agosto de 2006. Se trata de cuerpos cuya masa les permite tener forma esférica, pero no es la suficiente para haber atraído o expulsado a todos los cuerpos a su alrededor. Cuerpos como Plutón (hasta 2006 considerado noveno planeta del Sistema Solar), Ceres, Makemake y Eris están dentro de esta categoría.
    * Satélites. Cuerpos mayores orbitando los planetas, algunos de gran tamaño, como la Luna, en la Tierra, Ganímedes, en Júpiter o Titán, en Saturno.
    * Asteroides. Cuerpos menores concentrados mayoritariamente en el cinturón de asteroides entre las órbitas de Marte y Júpiter, y otra más allá de Neptuno. Su escasa masa no les permite tener forma regular.
    * Objetos del cinturón de Kuiper. Objetos helados exteriores en órbitas estables, los mayores de los cuales serían Sedna y Quaoar.
    * Cometas. Objetos helados pequeños provenientes de la Nube de Oort.

El espacio interplanetario en torno al Sol contiene material disperso proveniente de la evaporación de cometas y del escape de material proveniente de los diferentes cuerpos masivos. El polvo interplanetario (especie de polvo interestelar) está compuesto de partículas microscópicas sólidas. El gas interplanetario es un tenue flujo de gas y partículas cargadas formando un plasma que es expulsado por el Sol en el viento solar. El límite exterior del Sistema Solar se define a través de la región de interacción entre el viento solar y el medio interestelar originado de la interacción con otras estrellas. La región de interacción entre ambos vientos se denomina heliopausa y determina los límites de influencia del Sol. La heliopausa puede encontrarse a unas 100 UA (15.000 millones de kilómetros del Sol).

Los diferentes sistemas planetarios observados alrededor de otras estrellas parecen marcadamente diferentes al Sistema Solar, si bien existen problemas observacionales para detectar la presencia de planetas de baja masa en otras estrellas. Por lo tanto, no parece posible determinar hasta qué punto el Sistema Solar es característico o atípico entre los sistemas planetarios del Universo.

Estructura del Sistema Solar
Las órbitas de los planetas mayores se encuentran ordenadas a distancias del Sol crecientes de modo que la distancia de cada planeta es aproximadamente el doble que la del planeta inmediatamente anterior. Esta relación viene expresada matemáticamente a través de la ley de Titius-Bode, una fórmula que resume la posición de los semiejes mayores de los planetas en Unidades Astronómicas. En su forma más simple se escribe:

    a= 0,4 + 0,3\times k\,\!     donde k \,\! = 0, 1, 2, 4, 8, 16, 32, 64, 128.

(Aunque puede llegar a ser complicada)

En esta formulación la órbita de Mercurio se corresponde con (k=0) y semieje mayor 0,4 UA, y la órbita de Marte (k=4) se encuentra en 1,6 UA. En realidad las órbitas se encuentran en 0,38 y 1,52 UA.Ceres, el mayor asteroide, se encuentra en la posición k=8. Esta ley no se ajusta a todos los planetas (Neptuno está mucho más cerca de lo que se predice por esta ley). Por el momento no hay ninguna explicación de la ley de Titius-Bode y muchos científicos consideran que se trata tan sólo de una coincidencia.

Planetas del Sistema Solar (tamaño a escala).

La dimensión astronómica de las distancias en el espacio
Para tener una noción de la dimensión astronómica de las distancias en el espacio, es interesante hacer un modelo a escala que permita tener una percepción más clara del mismo. Imagínese un modelo reducido en el que el Sol esté representado por una pelota de fútbol (de 220 mm de diámetro). A esa escala, la Tierra estaría a 23,6 m de distancia y sería una esfera con apenas 2 mm de diámetro (la Luna estaría a unos 5 cm de la tierra y tendría un diámetro de unos 0,5 mm) . Júpiter y Saturno serían bolitas con cerca de 2 cm de diámetro, a 123 y a 226 m del Sol respectivamente. Plutón estaría a 931 m del Sol, con cerca de 0,3 mm de diámetro. En cuanto la estrella más próxima (Próxima Centauri) estaría a 6.332 km del Sol, y la estrella Sirio a 13.150 km.

Si se tardase 1 h y cuarto en ir de la Tierra a la Luna (a unos 257.000 km/h), se tardaría unas 3 semanas (terrestres) en ir de la Tierra al Sol, unos 3 meses en ir a Júpiter, 7 meses a Saturno y unos 2 años y medio en llegar a Plutón y dejar nuestro Sistema Solar. A partir de ahí, a esa velocidad, tendríamos que esperar unos 17.600 años hasta llegar a la estrella más próxima, y 35.000 años hasta llegar a Sirio.


Objetos principales del Sistema Solar

Sistema Solar  
Planetas y enanos 	Sol - Mercurio - Venus - Tierra - Marte - Ceres - Júpiter - Saturno - Urano - Neptuno - Plutón - Haumea -Makemake - Eris
Satélite natural 	Terrestre - Marcianas - Asteroidales - Jovianas - Saturnianas - Uranianas - Neptunianas - Plutonianas - Haumeanas - Eridiana

Estrella central

El Sol es la estrella del sistema planetario en el que se encuentra la Tierra; por tanto, es la más cercana a la Tierra y el astro con mayor brillo aparente. Su presencia o su ausencia en el cielo determinan, respectivamente, el día y la noche. La energía radiada por el Sol es aprovechada por los seres fotosintéticos, que constituyen la base de la cadena trófica, siendo así la principal fuente de energía de la vida. También aporta la energía que mantiene en funcionamiento los procesos climáticos. El Sol es una estrella que se encuentra en la fase denominada secuencia principal, con un tipo espectral G2, que se formó hace unos 5000 millones de años y permanecerá en la secuencia principal aproximadamente otros 5000 millones de años. El Sol, junto con la Tierra y todos los cuerpos celestes que orbitan a su alrededor, forman el Sistema Solar.

A pesar de ser una estrella mediana, es la única cuya forma se puede apreciar a simple vista, con un diámetro angular de 32' 35" de arco en el perihelio y 31' 31" en el afelio, lo que da un diámetro medio de 32' 03". Por una extraña coincidencia, la combinación de tamaños y distancias del Sol y la Luna respecto de la tierra son tales que se ven, aproximadamente, con el mismo tamaño aparente en el cielo. Esto permite una amplia gama de eclipses solares distintos (totales, anulares o parciales).

12 Planetas y planetoides . Propuesta del año 2006 de reconocer 12 planetas, no aceptada por la IAU.

El Sol.

Planetas

El 24 de agosto de 2006, en Praga, en la XXVI Asamblea General la Unión Astronómica Internacional (UAI), se excluyó a Plutón  como planeta del Sistema Solar. Tras una larga controversia sobre esta resolución, se tomó la decisión por unanimidad. Con esto se reconoce el error de haber otorgado la categoría de planeta a Plutón en 1930, año de su descubrimiento. Desde ese día el Sistema Solar queda compuesto por 8 planetas.

Los 8 planetas del Sistema Solar, de acuerdo con su cercanía al Sol, son: Mercurio, Venus, Tierra, Marte, Júpiter, Saturno, Urano y Neptuno. Los planetas son astros que describen trayectorias llamadas órbitas al girar alrededor del Sol, tienen suficiente masa para que su gravedad supere las fuerzas del cuerpo rígido, de manera que asuman una forma en equilibrio hidrostático (prácticamente esférica) y han limpiado la vecindad de su órbita de planetesimales.

A Saturno, Júpiter, Urano y Neptuno los científicos los han denominado planetas gaseosos por contener en sus atmósferas gases como el helio, el hidrógeno y el metano, sin saber a ciencia cierta la estructura de su superficie.

Planetas con corteza sólida.

----------


## ben-amar

Planetas de composición gaseosa.


Características principales de los planetas del Sistema Solar
Planeta 	Diámetro ecuatorial 	Masa 	Radio orbital (UA) 	Periodo orbital (años) 	Periodo de rotación (días) 	Satélites naturales  Imagen

Mercurio 	0,382 	0,06 	0,38 	0,241 	58,6 	0 
Venus 	0,949 	0,82 	0,72 	0,615 	243 	0 
Tierra* 	1,00 	1,00 	1,00 	1,00 	1,00 	1 
Marte 	0,53 	0,11 	1,52 	1,88 	1,03 	2 
Júpiter 	11,2 	318 	5,20 	11,86 	0,414 	63 
Saturno 	9,41 	95 	9,55 	29,46 	0,426 	61 
Urano 	3,98 	14,6 	19,22 	84,01 	0,718 	27 
Neptuno 	3,81 	17,2 	30,06 	164,79 	0,671 	13 

Planetas enanos
Poco después de su descubrimiento en 1930, Plutón fue clasificado como un planeta por la Unión Astronómica Internacional  (UAI). Sin embargo, basándose en descubrimientos posteriores, se abrió un debate por algunos, con objeto de reconsiderar dicha decisión. Finalmente, el 24 de agosto de 2006 la UAI decidió que el número de planetas no se ampliará a 12, como se propuso en la reunión que mantuvieron sus miembros en Praga, sino que debía reducirse de 9 a 8. El gran perjudicado de este nuevo orden cósmico fue, nuevamente, el polémico Plutón, cuyo pequeño tamaño y su evolución dinámica en el Sistema Solar llevó a los miembros de la UAI a excluirlo definitivamente de su nueva definición de planeta.

En dicha reunión de la UAI se creó una nueva clase de planeta, los planetas enanos, que a diferencia de los planetas, no han limpiado la vecindad de su órbita. Los cinco planetas enanos del Sistema Solar ordenados por proximidad al Sol son Ceres, Plutón, Makemake, Haumea y Eris.

----------


## ben-amar

Características principales de los planetas enanos del Sistema Solar

Los datos se expresan en relación a la Tierra.

Planeta enano 	Diámetro medio 	Diámetro Km 	Masa 	Radio orbital(UA) 	Periodo orbital (años) 	Periodo de rotación (días) 	Satélites naturales 	Imagen

Ceres 	0,074 	952,4 	0,00016 	2,766 	4,599 	0,3781 	0 
Plutón 	0,22 	2302 	0,82 	39,482 	247,92 	-6,3872 	3 
Haumea 	0,09 		0,0007 	43,335 	285,4 	0,167 	2 
Makemake 	0,12 		0,0007 	45,792 	309,9 	 ? 	0 
Eris 	0,19 	2398 	0,0028 	67,668 	557 	 ? 	1 

Cuerpos menores

    * Cinturón de asteroides (Véase también: Lista de asteroides).
    * Objetos transneptunianos y cinturón de Kuiper (Véase también: Quaoar).
    * Nube de Oort (Véase también: Cometa; Sedna).
Entre los cuerpos menores, los planetas menores son cuerpos con masa suficiente para redondear sus superficies. Antes del descubrimiento de Caronte  y los primeros objetos transneptunianos el término "planeta menor" era un sinónimo de asteroide. Sin embargo, el término asteroide suele reservarse para los cuerpos rocosos pequeños del Sistema Solar interior. La mayoría de los objetos transneptunianos son cuerpos helados, como cometas, aunque la mayoría de los que es posible descubrir a esas distancias son mucho mayores que los cometas.

Los mayores objetos transneptunianos son mucho mayores que los mayores asteroides. Los satélites naturales de los planetas mayores también tienen un amplio rango de tamaños y superficies, siendo los mayores de ellos mucho mayores que los asteroides mayores.

La siguiente tabla muestra las características más importantes de los principales cuerpos menores del Sistema Solar algunos de los cuales en un futuro podrían ser "ascendidos" al rango de planeta enano, como pasó con Makemake y Haumea. Todas las características se dan con respecto a la Tierra.



Planetas menores 	Diámetro ecuatorial 	Masa 	Radio orbital (UA)  Periodo orbital (años) 	Periodo de rotación (días)

(90482) Orcus 	0,066 - 0,148 	0,000 10 - 0,001 17 	39,47 	248 	 ?
(28978) Ixión 	~0,083 	0,000 10 - 0,000 21 	39,49 	248 	 ?
(55636) 2002 TX300 	0,0745 	 ? 	43,102 	283 	 ?
(20000) Varuna 	0,066 - 0,097 	0,000 05 - 0,000 33 	43,129 	283 	0,132 o 0,264
(50000) Quaoar 	0,078 - 0,106 	0,000 17 - 0,000 44 	43,376 	285 	 ?
(90377) Sedna 	0,093 - 0,141 	0,000 14 - 0,001 02 	502,040 	11500 	20

Formación y evolución del Sistema Solar
Se da generalmente como precisa la formación del Sistema Solar hace unos 4.500 millones de años a partir de una nube de gas y de polvo que formó la estrella central y un disco circumestelar  en el que, por la unión de las partículas más pequeñas, primero se habrían ido formando, poco a poco, partículas más grandes, posteriormente planetesimales, y luego protoplanetas hasta llegar a los actuales planetas.

Concepción artística de un disco protoplanetario.
Investigación y exploración del Sistema Solar
Dada la perspectiva geocéntrica  con la que es percibido el Sistema Solar por los humanos, su naturaleza y estructura fueron durante mucho tiempo desconocidos. Los movimientos aparentes de los objetos del Sistema Solar, observados desde la Tierra, se consideraban los movimientos reales de estos objetos alrededor de una Tierra estacionaria. Gran parte de los objetos del Sistema Solar no son observables sin la ayuda de instrumentos como el telescopio. Con la invención de éste comienza una era de descubrimientos (satélites galileanos; fases de Venus) en la que se abandona finalmente el sistema geocéntrico sustituyéndolo definitivamente por la visión copernicana del sistema heliocéntrico.

En la actualidad el Sistema Solar es estudiado por telescopios terrestres, observatorios espaciales y misiones espaciales capaces de llegar hasta algunos de estos distantes mundos. Los cuerpos del Sistema Solar en los que se han posado sondas espaciales terrestres son Venus, la Luna, Marte, Júpiter y Titán. Todos los cuerpos mayores han sido visitados por misiones espaciales, incluyendo algunos cometas, como el Halley, y excluyendo Plutón.


Podriamos extendernos mucho mas, creo que no hace falta, con esto hay suficiente, por ahora.

----------


## nando

hoy bem-amar me has metido el miedo en el cuerpo con lo del asteroide  :Embarrassment: 

asi que me he puesto a merodear por ahí y encontré esto 

http://www.formarse.com.ar/enigmas/2...rtunidades.htm

----------


## ben-amar

> hoy bem-amar me has metido el miedo en el cuerpo con lo del asteroide 
> 
> asi que me he puesto a merodear por ahí y encontré esto 
> 
> http://www.formarse.com.ar/enigmas/2...rtunidades.htm


Las posibilidades de que ocurra son 1 entre un numero tan elevado que tampoco es para pensar en ello, deberia preocuparte mas los intentos por alejar al dichoso asteroide.
Lo de las profesias,........... sin comentarios.

----------


## nando

Eeeeh¡¡¡  está noche pasará un asteroide muy cerca dela Tierra a 75000 km y con un tamaño de unos14 metros se podrá ver con telescopios normales asi que a todos los que teneís telescopio estar atentos sobre las 11 de la noche.

----------


## Luján

> Eeeeh¡¡¡  está noche pasará un asteroide muy cerca dela Tierra a 75000 km y con un tamaño de unos14 metros se podrá ver con telescopios normales asi que a todos los que teneís telescopio estar atentos sobre las 11 de la noche.


Unos pocos datos más por favor, como coordenadas, etc no vendrían nada mal.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Iniciado por nando
> 
> 
> Eeeeh¡¡¡  está noche pasará un asteroide muy cerca dela Tierra a 75000 km y con un tamaño de unos14 metros se podrá ver con telescopios normales asi que a todos los que teneís telescopio estar atentos sobre las 11 de la noche.
> 
> 
> Unos pocos datos más por favor, como coordenadas, etc no vendrían nada mal.


He encontrado esto en la página de la Nasa



El asteroide 2010 RX30, tiene unas dimensiones de entre 9 y 19 metros, pasará a 247.838 kilómetros de la Tierra a las 11:51 hora peninsular.

El asterioide RF12 2010, tiene unas dimensiones de entre 6 y 14 metros pasará aproximadamente a 78.000 kilómetros a las 23:12 hora peninsular.

http://www.nasa.gov/topics/solarsyst...d20100907.html

No encuentro coordenadas por ningún lado, voy a seguir pateando la red a ver si encuentro algo...

Si alguien tiene telescopio con adaptador de cámara SLR, a ver si puede tirarle unas fotillos si lo pilla bien, que seguramente no podré verlos, voy a una corrida de rejoneo nocturna y no creo que para esa hora ya esté en casa  :Embarrassment:  :Wink:

----------


## nando

> He encontrado esto en la página de la Nasa
> 
> 
> 
> El asteroide 2010 RX30, tiene unas dimensiones de entre 9 y 19 metros, pasará a 247.838 kilómetros de la Tierra a las 11:51 hora peninsular.
> 
> El asterioide RF12 2010, tiene unas dimensiones de entre 6 y 14 metros pasará aproximadamente a 78.000 kilómetros a las 23:12 hora peninsular.
> 
> http://www.nasa.gov/topics/solarsyst...d20100907.html
> ...


Eso si es una información de calidad

y el pobre Luján me pide coordenadas XXD  si algunas veces aparco el coche y luego no sé donde está  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

He encontrado las siguientes coordenadas:

** 2010 RF12: RA=22:50:45 Dec=8:39:46
* 2010 RX30: RA=22:18:29 Dec=30:12:22*

http://examiner.com/astronomy-in-nat...oser-than-moon

----------


## Luján

> He encontrado las siguientes coordenadas:
> 
> ** 2010 RF12: RA=22:50:45 Dec=8:39:46
> * 2010 RX30: RA=22:18:29 Dec=30:12:22*
> 
> http://examiner.com/astronomy-in-nat...oser-than-moon


Algo es algo.

Si me da por subir al monte con el telescopio y la cámara lo intentaré buscar, pero lo veo muy difícil siendo un telescopio de juguete y una noche entre semana.

----------


## F. Lázaro

A ver si suben o en la Nasa o en algún lado imágenes del pedrolo, que me lo he perdido... :Frown: , pero hoy había una buena corrida de rejones nocturna con un cartel  atractivo:

* Raúl Martín Burgos
* João Moura Jr
* João Ribeiro Telles

Sensacional Raúl Martín, 2 orejas en el primero y 2 orejas y rabo en el segundo, espectacular  :Cool: 

Un saludo.

----------


## Luján

Yo también me lo perdí. A esas horas ya estaba en el 5º sueño.

Aún así, me he levantado hace 1 hora y sigo con sueño. :Embarrassment:

----------


## ben-amar

Yo tambien me lo perdi, aunque creo que no se habra podido apreciar nada con esas "piedras de mechero", ¿16 metros? pffffffff, ná

----------


## F. Lázaro

> A esas horas ya estaba en el 5º sueño.
> 
> Aún así, me he levantado hace 1 hora y sigo con sueño.


Tempranito te fuiste a la cama  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Yo tampoco me puedo quejar, me acosté cerca de las 6 de la mañana y cuando he abierto los parpados y he visto el radio-reloj he dicho... ostras, las 15:00  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :Big Grin:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Tempranito te fuiste a la cama 
> 
> Yo tampoco me puedo quejar, me acosté cerca de las 6 de la mañana* y cuando he abierto los parpados y he visto el radio-reloj he dicho... ostras, las 15:00*



Jajajajajajajaja.  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Luján

> Tempranito te fuiste a la cama 
> 
> Yo tampoco me puedo quejar, me acosté cerca de las 6 de la mañana y cuando he abierto los parpados y he visto el radio-reloj he dicho... ostras, las 15:00


No es que me fuera muy pronto, es que estaba muy cansado y me dormí enseguida.

----------


## Luján

Estas son dos fotos que tomamos cuando volvíamos de Ruidera a casa.

Creo que no es necesario decir qué es lo que se ve en ellas

----------


## ben-amar

http://www.elpais.com/
Unos astrofísicos identifican cuerpos celestes del tipo de Plutón al cribar el archivo del telescopio 'Hubble'

EL PAÍS - Madrid - 14/09/2010


El ingente archivo fotográfico del telescopio espacial Hubble guarda tesoros escondidos, como los 14 objetos transneptuniano (en órbita más allá de la órbita de Neptuno) que han descubierto unos astrofísicos gracias a una técnica desarrollada para cribar datos del famoso observatorio. De los 14 objetos, dos forman un sistema binario (orbitan uno alrededor del otro). Los científicos sólo han explorado por ahora una parte pequeña del archivo del Hubble, así que creen que van a encontrar muchos más cuerpos de este tipo a medida que avance su trabajo.

Ilustración de un objeto helado situado más allá de Neptuno- CfA
Los objetos transneptuniano son pequeños cuerpos helados. El más famoso -y uno de los más grandes- es Plutón, considerado hasta hace poco planeta y ahora, como planeta enano, transferido oficialmente a la otra categoría que se ajusta mejor a sus características. Pero también se incluye en el grupo otro objeto famoso: el cometa Halley. Son cuerpos que están muy alejados del Sol (menos cuando los cometas viajan hacia el centro del Sistema Solar) y reflejan muy poca luz de la estrella, por lo que es muy difícil detectarlos (su luz es unos cien millones de veces más tenue que la de los objetos celestes que se aprecian a simple vista), explican los investigadores del Harvard-Smithsonian Centerfor Astrophysics.

"Nos interesan los objetos transneptunianos porque son bloques de construcción remanentes de la formación del Sistema Solar", afirma César Fuentes, astrónomo líder del equipo, cuyo descubrimiento de los 14 nuevos cuerpos se presentará en la revista Astrophysical Journal.

La estrategia de búsqueda de estos científicos se basa en el hecho de que los transneptunianos, al girar en torno al sol, se desplazan -vistos desde la Tierra- sobre el fondo de estrellas. Así, con un programa informático especial, Fuentes y sus colegas han rastreado el fondo de datos del Hubble, analizando cientos de fotografías de la cámara ACS (Advanced Camera forSurveys) para detectar estos cuerpos que varían aparentemente de posición de una imagen a otra. Luego han examinado directamente, uno por uno, los mejores candidatos para confirmarlos o descartarlos.

Como estos objetos están preferentemente cerca de la eclíptica (el plano imaginario del Sistema Solar por el que se mueve la Tierra alrededor del Sol), los investigadores se han centrado en su búsqueda en las imágenes del Hubble correspondientes a esa perspectiva, con un margen de cinco grados. Han medido el desplazamiento de los 14 cuerpos y así han podido calcular sus órbitas y distancias, así como su tamaño, que ronda entre los 40 y los 100 kilómetros de diámetro. El sistema binario es parecido a la pareja Plutón/Caronte pero más pequeño.

Además, examinando la inclinación de sus órbitas respecto a la eclíptica (en algunos casos es significativa) y su distribución, estos cuatro científicos han obtenido pistas sobre cómo ha evolucionado esta población de pequeños objetos desde hace 4.500 millones de años, cuando se formo el Sistema Solar. En general, explican los investigadores, los objetos transneptunianos pequeños son producto de otros mayores que han chocado entre si a lo largo del tiempo.

De momento, Fuentes y sus colegas han examinado sólo una parte del cielo en que pueden encontrar nuevos objetos, por lo que a medida que se avance en la investigación (sobre todo explorando regiones con mayor ángulo respecto a la eclíptica) se pueden encontrar muchos más objetos de este tipo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

http://noticias.aol.com/2010/09/14/planeta-gj436b/
14/9/10 - 10:25AM

El planeta gigante de nombre GJ 436b y que forma parte de la constelación de Leo carece de algo que no huele muy bien, gases de pantano. 

Los astrónomos han venido estudiando este planeta, que tiene el mismo tamaño que Neptuno, con el telescopio espacial Spitzer y para su sorpresa GJ 436b tiene muy poco metano, algo inusual en planetas tan grandes, según reportó la NASA.



Fuente de la imagen: http://www.nasa.gov/multimedia/image...ture_1759.html

¿Qué pasa en el GJ 436b?

Diferentes modelos de atmósferas planetarias estudiados por los científicos demuestran que en cualquier masa con una mezcla de hidrógeno, carbono y oxígeno, y una temperatura de hasta 1,000 grados Kelvin (1,340 grados Fahrenheit) debe tener una gran cantidad de metano y una pequeña cantidad de monóxido de carbono. Pero GJ 436b es diferente.

"El metano debería ser abundante en un planeta con la temperatura y el tamaño de GJ 436b, pero allí la cantidad de metano es 7 mil veces menor de lo que los modelos predicen," explicó Kevin Stevenson de la Universidad de Florida Central (UCF). En cambio su atmósfera es rica en monóxido de carbono.

Stevenson fue el autor principal del artículo en el que se explicó el hallazgo a principios de año. 

Los científicos explicaron que el hidrógeno y el carbono son abundantes en las atmósferas de Júpiter, Saturno, Urano y Neptuno, otros planetas grandes y estos átomos, naturalmente, se unen para formar el hidrocarburo más simple, el CH4 (metano).

"En realidad, esto nos dejó atónitos", dice otro de los investigadores principales y coautor del artículo, Joseph Harrington, también de la UCF.

¿Dónde se ha ido todo el metano del planeta? 

Es la pregunta que se hacen los estudiosos del tema. Algunos como Harrington especulan que se puede estar descomponiendo debido a la radiación ultravioleta que emite la estrella del planeta.

Otras versiones apuntan que los fuertes vientos verticales en la atmósfera barren el metano de las capas profundas y calientes donde el monóxido de carbono es abundante.

Todas estas teorías son especulativas, podría ser razones completamente distintas. Los científicos no se han dado por vencidos en la tarea de determinar que ocurre en el GJ 436b. "La atmósfera de este planeta podría tener algún tipo de química exótica" dice Harrington. "Simplemente no lo sé todavía", puntualizó. 

GJ 436b se encuentra a 33 años luz de distancia en la constelación de Leo. Se mueve en una órbita apretada de 2,64 días alrededor de su pequeña estrella, llamada "M-dwarf".

El metano es bastante común en nuestro planeta Tierra. Lo encontramos en las superficies de los pantanos, en los procesos de digestión y defecación del ganado, en bacterias en las plantaciones de arroz y su concentración en la atmósfera aumentó en los pasados cinco mil años. 

Este hallazgo de la NASA es un reto para el organismo, muestra la necesidad de seguir estudiando y nos recuerda que somos aún pequeños antes todos los grandes secretos que guarda el Universo

----------


## ben-amar

http://www.elpais.com/articulo/socie...lpepusoc_4/Tes


    * ELPAIS.com  >
    * Sociedad

Un cometa que estalla siete veces cada año
Científicos españoles descifran el mecanismo de los fogonazos del 29P/Schwassmann-Wachmann 1, un objeto helado en órbita entre Júpiter y Saturno

EL PAÍS - Madrid - 15/09/2010


Ilustración de los estallidos del cometa 29P/Schwassmann-Wachmann 1 (izquierda), y dos fotografías del cometa captadas con el telescopio IAC/80, del Instituto de Astrofísica de Canarias- J.M.MADIEDO / GABRIEL PÉREZ

El cometa 29P/Schwassmann-Wachmann 1, en órbita casi circular alrededor del Sol , entre Júpiter y Saturno, sufre estallidos luminosos periódicamente. Un grupo de científicos lo ha observado desde 2008 hasta 2010 para averiguar qué mecanismo los produce y, tras analizar los datos obtenidos, sugieren que se originan en las regiones de la superficie del núcleo ricas en hielos. Además, han constatado que se producen cada año siete de estos estallidos (7,4 de media anual), más del doble de lo que se pensaba hasta ahora. En la investigación han sido esenciales las aportaciones de astrónomos aficionados, destacan el astrónomo Josep María Trigo y sus colegas en sus conclusiones.

Cuando, debido a la rotación del cometa, las regiones del núcleo ricas en hielo quedan expuestas al Sol, "se produce una brusca sublimación de los hielos, la materia sólida pasa a estado gaseoso, y la presión del gas hace que sean arrastradas partículas de tamaño micrométrico, lo que origina los estallidos, capaces de incrementar la luminosidad del cometa en más de cien veces", explican los investigadores en un comunicado del CSIC.

29P/Schwassmann-Wachmann 1, de unos 50 kilómetros de diámetro, descubierto en los años veinte del siglo pasado, se desplaza alrededor del Sol en una órbita casi circular situada seis veces más lejos de la estrella que la Tierra, lo que hace que la temperatura media de la superficie sea de unos 113 grados centígrados bajo cero, por debajo de la temperatura de sublimación del agua, que compone la mayor parte del hielo que lo forma.

"Las explosiones en la superficie del cometa producen chorros de partículas que se expanden desde el núcleo a una distancia de decenas de miles de kilómetros", explica Trigo, investigador del Instituto de Ciencias de Espacio (CSIC). "Las partículas de polvo de la coma del cometa crean densas cortinas que reflejan la luz solar, por lo que los estallidos son incluso fácilmente detectables con telescopios de aficionados". Los chorros de partículas se arquean debido a la atracción gravitatoria que ejerce el propio cometa Los científicos estiman que 29P/Schwassmann-Wachmann 1 inyecta la mayor parte de las partículas de polvo presentes entre Júpiter y Saturno. Su trabajo se presenta en la revista Monthly Notices de la Real Sociedad Astronómica británica.

El interés de los científicos por estos estallidos no se limita al propio cometa, sino que aportan claves importantes sobre la composición, la estructura interna y el comportamiento físico de estos cuerpos, objetos primitivos que seguramente no han resultados alterados desde el origen del Sistema solar, hace unos 4.500 millones de años. "Estos cuerpos nos dan pistas sobre su papel en el comienzo del Sistema Solar, cuando se cree que produjeron inmensas cantidades de polvo que, al ser interceptado por los planetas terrestres, irían enriqueciendo el contenido químico en la etapa previa a la aparición de la vida", comenta Trigo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> http://www.elpais.com/articulo/socie...lpepusoc_4/Tes
> 
> 
>     * ELPAIS.com  >
>     * Sociedad
> 
> Un cometa que estalla siete veces cada año
> Científicos españoles descifran el mecanismo de los fogonazos del 29P/Schwassmann-Wachmann 1, un objeto helado en órbita entre Júpiter y Saturno
> 
> ...


Que el hielo se sublime y todo lo demás, lo entiendo, pero que estalle???  :Confused:  No sé, no logro comprenderlo...

Supongo que esos estallidos deben de ser algún fenómeno de cavitación o algo similar y que se formen burbujas que reduzcan su tamaño, se colapsen y por eso exploten... porque otra cosa, no sé, no le encuentro lógica  :Confused:  :Cool:

----------


## Luján

> Que el hielo se sublime y todo lo demás, lo entiendo, pero que estalle???  No sé, no logro comprenderlo...
> 
> Supongo que esos estallidos deben de ser algún fenómeno de cavitación o algo similar y que se formen burbujas que reduzcan su tamaño, se colapsen y por eso exploten... porque otra cosa, no sé, no le encuentro lógica


Más que cavitación y que las burbujas se compriman será justo lo contrario.

Ten en cuenta que el fenómeno de cavitación se produce bajo presión. La presión del agua comprime la burbuja de "vacío" , pero en el espacio será más bien al revés: La sublimación del hielo puede crear burbujas que, debido a la sobrepresión propia (siempre habrá más presión en la burbuja que en el exterior) estalle, produciendo un chorro de partículas cual reactor.

Basta con que la sublimación no sea en superficie para provocar esas burbujas y sus consecuentes estallidos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

http://www.abc.es/20100916/ciencia/m...009161029.html

*La sonda LRO de la NASA ha obtenido nuevas imágenes del hoyo, que mide cien metros de profundidad, y de otros dos más*

ABC / MADRID
Día 16/09/2010 - 19.04h

La Lunar Reconnaissance Orbiter (LRO), una sonda espacial de la NASA destinada a la exploración de la Luna, ha obtenido unas nuevas y fascinantes imágenes de los agujeros que hace ahora un año fueron descubiertos en la superficie de nuestro satélite natural. Los hoyos, que parecen ser la entrada a grandes túneles subterráneos excavados por un antiguo río de lava, un mundo geológico completamente desconocido, han podido ser medidos con más exactitud. Uno de ellos, captado por la nave en el Mar de la Tranquilidad, tiene nada menos que cien metros de profundidad, algo así como el tamaño de un rascacielos y más de lo que se creía. Los científicos creen que estos túneles podrían servir de refugio a las primeras colonias de astronautas que se instalarán en la Luna, si es que algo así llega a producirse.


NASA/GSFC/ARIZONA STATE UNIVERSITY

La existencia de estos agujeros fue confirmada por primera vez por la sonda japonesa Kaguya, pero las nuevas fotos de la LRO son mucho más precisas. La sonda tomó imágenes de la boca vertical descubierta en el Mar de la Tranquilidad cuando el Sol se encontraba en distintos ángulos, lo que permitió a los investigadores estimar su profundidad: unos cien metros.
Otro agujero, detectado en el Mar del Ingenio, fue medido con el mismo sistema. Tiene 70 metros de profundidad y 120 de ancho. Un tercer hoyo, más pequeño, situado en las colinas de Marius, cae 34 metros bajo la superficie. Además, los investigadores han encontrado diez nuevos posibles cráteres que aún deben analizar.

*La entrada a un mundo nuevo*

Estos agujeros pueden ser la entrada a túneles de lava, semejantes a las estructuras que tenemos en la Tierra, que se crean cuando una corriente de roca fundida se solidifica y la lava se escurre, dejando un tubo hueco en la roca. Así, forman amplias redes de galerías y grandes bóvedas. Hasta que los agujeros fueron descubiertos, todas las pruebas de este entramado subterráneo eran indirectas, basadas en las observaciones de largos canales sobre la superficie. En la década de 1960, antes aún de llegar a la Luna, los investigadores ya sospechaban su existencia, al observar en fotografías orbitales cientos de canales largos y angostos, llamados «rimas», sobre planicies lunares.

Los científicos estudian ahora cómo se formaron estos agujeros y si pueden ser utilizados por futuras misiones que se instalen en nuestro satélite. Los tubos podrían proteger a los astronautas de las peligrosas radiaciones solares, del impacto de meteoritos -allí no son quemados por la atmósfera- o de los cambios extremos de temperatura.

----------


## Luján

http://ciencia.nasa.gov/ciencias-esp...vianfireballs/

*Septiembre 9, 2010**:* En un artículo que se publicó hoy en la revista _Astrophysical Journal Letters_  (Cartas de Investigación sobre Astrofísica, en idioma español), un  grupo de astrónomos profesionales y aficionados anunció que Júpiter está  siendo golpeado con una frecuencia sorprendente por pequeños  asteroides, los cuales producen recurrentes bolas de fuego en la  atmósfera del planeta gigante y, de este modo, lo iluminan.     
Vea una película del impacto que tuvo lugar el 3 de junio, y que fue grabada por Christopher Go, en la ciudad de Cebú, en Filipinas.       

       "Júpiter es una gran aspiradora gravitacional", dice Glenn Orton,  quien es uno de los coautores del artículo y astrónomo del Laboratorio  de Propulsión a Chorro (JPL, por su sigla en idioma inglés). "Ahora es  claro que objetos relativamente pequeños, que son vestigios de la  formación del sistema solar, hace 4.500 millones de años, todavía  golpean a Júpiter con frecuencia".     
       Los impactos son lo suficientemente brillantes como para que  puedan observarse a través de telescopios de jardín desde la Tierra. De  hecho, los primeros en detectarlos fueron astrónomos aficionados,  quienes registraron dos bolas de fuego tan sólo en el año 2010: una el 3  de junio y la otra el 20 de agosto.     
       Los astrónomos profesionales, de la NASA y de otros lugares, han  dado seguimiento a las observaciones realizadas por los aficionados,  esperando averiguar más sobre los cuerpos que causan los impactos. Según  la _Carta_ publicada hoy, cuyo primer autor es Ricardo Hueso, de  la Universidad del País Vasco, en España, la bola de fuego del 3 de  junio fue causada por un objeto de aproximadamente 10 metros de  diámetro. Cuando golpeó a Júpiter, el impacto liberó alrededor de mil  millones de millones (1015) de _joules_ de energía. En comparación, eso es de 5 a 10 veces _menos_  energía que la liberada en el "evento de Tunguska" de 1908, cuando un  meteoroide explotó en la atmósfera de la Tierra y arrasó con millones de  árboles en un área remota de Rusia. Los científicos continúan  analizando la bola de fuego del 20 de agosto, aunque creen que fue de  una magnitud comparable con el evento que tuvo lugar el 3 de junio.     
       Antes de que los aficionados avistaran estas bolas de fuego, los  científicos no estaban al tanto de que se pudieran observar colisiones  tan pequeñas. El primer indicio de su visibilidad se dio cuando, en  julio de 2009, Anthony Wesley, un astrónomo aficionado de Australia,  descubrió una mancha oscura en Júpiter. Esa mancha estaba compuesta  claramente por los escombros, que aún se arremolinaban, de un impacto  que acababa de ocurrir, pero que él no había podido captar. En la  siguiente ocasión, sin embargo, su suerte mejoraría. El 3 de junio de  2010, pudo capturar una bola de fuego en el momento en el cual ocurrió.     
         Una imagen, en color compuesto, del destello asociado al impacto  que se produjo el 3 de junio en Júpiter. Crédito de la imagen: Anthony  Wesley, observado desde Broken Hill, en Australia. [Más información]       

       "Estaba mirando en mi telescopio imágenes de video en tiempo real  cuando vi un destello luminoso de 2,5 segundos en el borde del disco de  Júpiter", dice Wesley. "Fue inmediatamente claro para mí que tenía que  ser un evento que se estaba produciendo en Júpiter".     
       Otro astrónomo aficionado, Christopher Go, de Filipinas, confirmó  que el destello también apareció en sus registros. Cuando los astrónomos  profesionales fueron avisados a través de mensajes de correo  electrónico, buscaron señales del impacto en imágenes de telescopios más  grandes, entre los cuales se incluyen los siguientes: el Telescopio  Espacial Hubble, de la NASA, el VLT (Very Large Telescope o Telescopio  Muy Grande, en idioma español), del Observatorio Europeo del Sur, en  Chile, y los telescopios del Observatorio Gemini, en Hawái y en Chile.  Los científicos no observaron disturbios térmicos o huellas químicas  típicas asociadas con los escombros, lo que permitió poner un límite al  tamaño del objeto.     
       La segunda bola de fuego, que se produjo el 20 de agosto, fue  detectada inicialmente por el astrónomo aficionado japonés Masayuki  Tachikawa, en la ciudad de Kumamoto, y fue rápidamente confirmada por  otro aficionado japonés, Aoki Kazuo, en Tokio. Esta bola de fuego duró  aproximadamente 1,5 segundos y, al igual que la bola de fuego del 3 de  junio, no dejó escombros que pudieran ser observados por telescopios  grandes.     
         La bola de fuego del 20 de agosto, registrada por Aoki Kazuo, en Tokyo, Japón.       

       "Es interesante notar que, mientras que la Tierra es golpeada por  objetos de 10 metros de diámetro una vez cada 10 años en promedio,  parece ser que Júpiter es golpeado por objetos de ese tamaño [hasta]  varias veces al mes", comenta Don Yeomans, director de la Oficina del  Programa de Objetos Cercanos a la Tierra (NEO, por su sigla en idioma  inglés), en el JPL, quien no estuvo involucrado directamente en el  estudio.     
       Saber con qué frecuencia es golpeado Júpiter puede enseñar algo a  los astrónomos sobre la población de meteoroides a través del sistema  solar un asunto que resulta de considerable importancia para nosotros  en la Tierra. Justo ayer, el 8 de septiembre, un asteroide de 10 metros  de diámetro, llamado 2010 RF12, pasó cerca de nuestro planeta, sin hacer  impacto con él. Hace dos años, una roca espacial un poco más pequeña,  denominada 2008 TC3, se desintegró en la atmósfera superior arriba de  Sudán.     
       "Aún estamos refinando la tasa de impactos sobre Júpiter", añade  Yeomans, "y estudios como éste ayudan a hacer precisamente eso".     
_Para conocer más sobre la investigación original,  consulte "First Earthbased Detection of a Superbolide on Jupiter"  (Primera Detección Terrestre de un Superbólido en Júpiter), por R. Hueso  y colaboradores, en la revista Ap. J. Letters, 2010, 721, L129._

*Créditos y Contactos*             Autor: Dr. Tony Phillips
            Funcionaria Responsable de NASA: Ruth Netting
            Editor de Producción: Dr. Tony Phillips                        Traducción al Español: Juan C. Toledo
            Editora en Español: Angela Atadía de Borghetti
            Formato: Juan C. Toledo

----------


## F. Lázaro

El pedrolo este tiene 600m. de diámetro  :Cool: , este ya no es una piedrilla... :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ben-amar

Tu ves, ahora ya si hablamos de algo.
¿para cuando está previsto que veamos a este viajero?
Datos, D A T O S.

----------


## Luján

> Tu ves, ahora ya si hablamos de algo.
> ¿para cuando está previsto que veamos a este viajero?
> Datos, D A T O S.


Si miras la esquina inferior derecha de la animación verás que es para finales de octubre, principios de noviembre.  :Wink: 

¿No será el Demonio, que viene a llevarse a Don Juan a los Infiernos?, como viene por las fechas de Todos los Santos...

----------


## ben-amar

> Si miras la esquina inferior derecha de la animación verás que es para finales de octubre, principios de noviembre. 
> 
> ¿No será el Demonio, que viene a llevarse a Don Juan a los Infiernos?, como viene por las fechas de Todos los Santos...


Cuando los numeeros se ponen a correr, ni caso. Me he centrado en la animacion.
Pues como quiera llevarse a todos los don juanes que hay, ya puede traer refuerzos. :Big Grin:

----------


## Salut

Por cierto... hace unos meses dijeron en la tele que la Gran Mancha Roja de Júpiter había desaparecido bajo una capa de nubes más altas. ¿Es posible que en la última foto de Luján ya se vuelva a ver?   :Smile:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Tu ves, ahora ya si hablamos de algo.
> ¿para cuando está previsto que veamos a este viajero?
> Datos, D A T O S.


Para verlo hará falta más que un telescopio de 20 eurillos...

Aunque sea mucho más grande que los que pasaron recientemente, que eran de 30 m. de diámetro, el peñasco en esta ocasión será de 600m. de diámetro, pero, también pasará más lejos que los otros, concretamente pasa a 0.0130 UA o 5,5 DL

UA: Unidad Astronómica
DL: Distancia Lunar

Pasará a 25.35 km/s, el día 30 de Octubre de 2010, a las 04:14 UT, por lo que en España serán las 06:14 CET si no me equivoco... :Confused:

----------


## Luján

> Para verlo hará falta más que un telescopio de 20 eurillos...
> 
> Aunque sea mucho más grande que los que pasaron recientemente, que eran de 30 m. de diámetro, el peñasco en esta ocasión será de 600m. de diámetro, pero, también pasará más lejos que los otros, concretamente pasa a 0.0130 UA o 5,5 DL
> 
> UA: Unidad Astronómica
> DL: Distancia Lunar
> 
> Pasará a 25.35 km/s, el día 30 de Octubre de 2010, a las 04:14 UT, por lo que en España serán las 06:14 CET si no me equivoco...


Creo que no te equivocas.

El horario oficial de la Península es UTC+1 (lo que es CET), +2 en horario de verano (CEST). Canarias está en UTC.

El cambio de hora será precisamente la madrugada del 30 al 31 de octubre (último fin de semana del mes)

Por cierto, ¿hacia dónde tendremos que mirar si queremos verlo?

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Por cierto, ¿hacia dónde tendremos que mirar si queremos verlo?


 :Embarrassment: , un buen telescopio y una buena oscuridad nos hará falta para poder verlo...

Recordemos que tiene 600 m de diámetro y que pasará a 5,5 DL...  :Cool: 

De todas formas, luego entraré en la Nasa para sacar toda la info necesaria  :Wink:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Este suceso creo que lo descubrí hace ya tiempo en una revista, "Más Allá", "Año Cero" o alguna de este tipo, y ya que estamos con los asteriodes, me ha parecido bien recordar este suceso, sobretodo, para los que no lo conozcan, pues es espectacular, la única entrada de un meteoroide en tiempos modernos de la cual tenemos narraciones presenciales del suceso...

*Evento de Tunguska - 30 de Junio de 1908 - Rusia*

Apenas transcurrían algunos minutos de las siete de la mañana, hora local en Evenkía, Siberia, Rusia, cuando de repente, en las proximidades del  río Podkamennaya, concretamente, en la posición 60°55′N 101°57′E, *se produjo una explosión aérea de altísima energía, equiparable únicamente a la detonación de la mayor arma termonuclear que exista en la faz de la Tierra*.



La onda de choque de la explosión *voló por los aires las viviendas de aquella época ubicadas en un radio de 50 km, hizo caer a la gente al suelo que se ubicaba en un radio de 400 km de distancia*. Informes del distrito de Kansk (*a 600 km del impacto), describieron sucesos tales como barqueros precipitados al agua y caballos derribados por la onda de choque*, mientras las casas temblaban, ventanas destrozadas y en los estantes los objetos de loza se rompían. En el ferrocarril Transiberiano vibraron tanto los vagones como los raíles, el conductor del mismo tuvo que detener el tren temiendo el descarrilamiento del mismo. Aproximadamente *2.100 kilómetros cuadrados de bosque quedaron partidos en dos. Ochenta millones de árboles yacían a ambos lados, incendiados y derribados en un patrón radial sobre el suelo*.




*La magnitud de la explosión fue tal que fue detectada por numerosas estaciones sismográficas y hasta por una estación barográfica en el Reino Unido debido* a las fluctuaciones en la presión atmosférica que produjo. Se formaron nubes densas sobre la región, a grandes altitudes, las cuales reflejaban la luz solar desde detrás del horizonte. Los cielos nocturnos brillaban y *se recibieron informes de personas que vivían en lugares tan lejanos como Asia y Europa, quienes afirmaban que podían leer tras la puesta de sol sin necesidad de luz artificial*.

*La explosión se estima que liberó una energía equivalente a alrededor de 185 bombas atómicas del tamaño de la de Hiroshima*.

Hasta 1927, no se consiguió llegar al lugar de la explosión, debido a las duras condiciones de la Siberia y una expedición, liderada  por Kulik, logró finalmente alcanzar la meta. En el lugar de la explosión no observó ningún resto del impacto ni ningún cráter asociado a ello, haciendo de ello aún más extraño el origen del suceso.

Los habitantes de la zona, se mostraban reaccios a hablar sobre el tema, pero un habitante que tenía un establecimiento en Vanavara narró la impactante realidad a la expedición realizada por Kulik: -"De pronto, en el cielo norteño... el cielo se partió en dos y, sobre el bosque, toda la parte norte del firmamento parecía cubierta por fuego... En ese momento, hubo un estallido en el cielo y un gran estrépito... Al estrépito lo siguió un sonido como de piedras que caían desde el cielo o de pistolas que disparaban. La tierra tembló"-.


En los años siguientes se sucedieron varias expediciones más; en 1938 Kulik realizó fotografías aéreas de la zona, lo que puso en evidencia una estructura del área de devastación en forma de «alas de mariposa». Esto indicaría que se produjeron dos explosiones sucesivas en línea recta.

En los años 50 y 60 nuevas expediciones hallaron microlitos cristalinos con alto contenido en níquel, iridio y magnetita en menor medida, enterrados por toda la zona, lo que refuerza la teoría de que pudo tratarse de un objeto natural de origen extraterrestre.

En 2007 se anunció que, una expedición italiana que estuvo en la zona del suceso en 1999, había encontrado un cráter que podría asociarse al suceso, espacio que ocupa el Lago Cheko. Se trataría de un cráter de unos 50 metros de profundidad y 450 de diámetro localizado a 5 km del epicentro de la explosión. Los científicos afirman que han estudiado anomalías gravitatorias y muestras del fondo del lago que revelan este origen. No existen mapas que muestren la existencia de este lago con anterioridad a 1908, año del suceso.


Lago Cheko. Posible cráter del impacto.

*Conclusión*

Actualmente, la teoría más aceptada por la comunidad científica que ha investigado el suceso, es que se tratara de un cuerpo celeste de origen extraterrestre compuesto de hielo y polvo que estalló y posteriormente quedó completamente vaporizado por el roce en su entrada a la atmósfera terrestre, permitiendo que todo el hielo sublimara directamente a gas, que se dispersó por la atmósfera eliminando todo rastro de la explosión.

Al observar los sismogramas del fenómeno Tunguska, estos corresponden a una explosión con una potencia de 30 megatones a 8 km de altura al ser comparados con los de explosiones nucleares aéreas de alta potencia.

Según una hipótesis formulada en la década de 1930 por el astrónomo I. Astapovich y el meteorólogo F. J. Whipple, se trató del impacto de un pequeño fragmento de cometa cuyo núcleo, dada la masa estimada, habría debido tener un diámetro de varios centenares de metros. La cohesión del conglomerado que constituye el núcleo de un cometa es muy débil como para permitir su desintegración rápida en la atmósfera, ocasionando una gran explosión de gran magnitud al impactarse contra el suelo y vaporizándose. La destrucción ocasionada se debería, fundamentalmente, a la onda de choque atmosférica y, secundariamente, a la onda térmica.

De la trayectoria de caída indica que el cometa procedía de una dirección muy próxima a la del Sol, dificultando su observación (como cuando ocurren los tránsitos de planetas interiores) y menos si hubiera agotado sus sustancias volátiles que producen su cabellera o cola, reduciéndose a un agregado inerte tal como un minúsculo asteroide

Como efeméride y que probablemente, el suceso tenga que ver algo relacionado con esto, el día anterior al suceso,  hubo una gran lluvia de estrellas, las táuridas,superior a su actividad normal y el cometa 2P/Encke, fuente de la misma, se encontraba muy cerca de la Tierra, por lo que muy probablemente, se tratara del cometa 2P/Encke, que hoy en día, es sólo un fragmento de un cometa mucho mayor que empezó a desintegrarse hace 300.000 años, y que, muy probablemente, un trozo del mismo hubiera impactado en Tunguska.



Fuentes:
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Evento_de_Tunguska
http://ciencia.nasa.gov/science-at-n...0jun_tunguska/
http://www.neoteo.com/el-evento-tung...ente-14431.neo
http://www.astrocuenca.es/ArchivosWe...20Tunguska.pdf

Un saludo a todos  :Wink:

----------


## nando

*Cassini captura imágenes inéditas de la aurora de Saturno*

http://www.elmundo.es/elmundo/2010/0...358347&numero=

----------


## ben-amar

Muy bueno el reportaje, F.Lazaro, gracias. Todo un acontecimiento que mejor no verlo in situ :Embarrassment:  :EEK!: ; mejor verlo en diferido :Big Grin:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Interesante documento F. Lázaro, gracias  :Wink: . 

Recuerdo haber leido en un libro, que no se si fue en 1975 o 1875, un cometa pasó muy cerca de la Tierra, tan cerca, que si la Tierra, hubiera ido un poquito más rapido, hubiera impactado sobre Moscú. Desde diferentes plataformas alarmaron a la población diciendo que llegaba el fin del mundo, sucediendose diferentes sucesos, como:
-Encierros masivos en iglesias y catedrales.
-Suicidios colectivos.
-Huidas masivas de las ciudades.

----------


## Luján

> Interesante documento F. Lázaro, gracias . 
> 
> Recuerdo haber leido en un libro, que no se si fue en 1975 o 1875, un cometa pasó muy cerca de la Tierra, tan cerca, que si la Tierra, hubiera ido un poquito más rapido, hubiera impactado sobre Moscú. Desde diferentes plataformas alarmaron a la población diciendo que llegaba el fin del mundo, sucediendose diferentes sucesos, como:
> -Encierros masivos en iglesias y catedrales.
> -Suicidios colectivos.
> -Huidas masivas de las ciudades.


Esos avisos son cíclicos. Cada x años hay un cometa o un meteoro que va a caer sobre nosotros.

Fíjate si no en las previsiones para 2012

----------


## nando

> Esos avisos son cíclicos. Cada x años hay un cometa o un meteoro que va a caer sobre nosotros.
> 
> Fíjate si no en las previsiones para 2012


Uhi¡¡ los del 2012 se están poniendo un poco pesaos os acordais del famoso efecto 2000¡¡

----------


## ben-amar

> Uhi¡¡ los del 2012 se están poniendo un poco pesaos os acordais del famoso efecto 2000¡¡


Desde luego, entramos en el  y nos dejaron en la ruina :Mad: 
Me nudo efecto :EEK!:  :Frown:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Desde luego, entramos en el  y nos dejaron en la ruina
> Me nudo efecto



Jajajajajaja  :Wink:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: .

----------


## perdiguera

A ver que os parece esta noticia de europa press

http://www.europapress.es/internacio...926132755.html

A mi parecer son ganas de crear puestos de *no* trabajo.
Saludos

----------


## Luján

Aquí os dejo un enlace a una carta astronómica online, bastante sencilla de usar y relativamente completa.

http://www.astroviewer.com/mapa-celeste-interactivo.php

A la izquierda arriba, debajo del menú de pestañas aparecerá:

Mapa Celeste Interactivo
Start AstroViewer

pulsar sobre Start AstroViewer y se abrirá una nueva ventana con la carta, donde se podrá modificar multitud de parámetros.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Desde luego, entramos en el  y nos dejaron en la ruina
> Me nudo efecto


Una verdad como un templo  :Wink: 




> Esos avisos son cíclicos. *Cada x años hay un cometa o un meteoro que va a caer sobre nosotros*.
> 
> Fíjate si no en las previsiones para 2012


No hay problema, cuando venga un bicho de esos... y listo  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Cool:

----------


## ben-amar

> A ver que os parece esta noticia de europa press
> 
> http://www.europapress.es/internacio...926132755.html
> 
> A mi parecer son ganas de crear puestos de *no* trabajo.
> Saludos


Conversacion en caso de contacto:

:- Hola, somos de la tierra, de donde venis?
-- Venimos de marte
:- de marte de quien?

----------


## F. Lázaro

Lo de la comisaria esa de la ONU para los aliens... me ha quedado flipando... :Cool: 

Se ve que sobraban algunas dietas de algunos buenos ejecutivos y ya de paso, pues se blanquea unos cuantos billetajos a la cuenta bancaria de esa señora, porque, trabajo lo que se dice trabajo, vaya trabajo que tiene...

En fin  :Embarrassment:

----------


## jasg555

Le pega de lleno la famosa frase del torero El Gallo cuando le explicaron a lo que se dedicaba Ortega y Gasset: *hay gente pa tó...*

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Le pega de lleno la famosa frase del torero El Gallo cuando le explicaron a lo que se dedicaba Ortega y Gasset: *hay gente pa tó...*


Muy bueno jasg555, perfecto  :Wink:

----------


## sergiako

Descubren el primer planeta potencialmente habitable fuera del Sistema Solar

http://www.google.com/hostednews/epa...?docId=1375426

 :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:

----------


## Luján

> Descubren el primer planeta potencialmente habitable fuera del Sistema Solar
> 
> http://www.google.com/hostednews/epa...?docId=1375426


A 20 años luz.....

Nada, este finde me doy un salto a ver si me hago una casita en la montaña.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> A 20 años luz.....
> 
> Nada, este finde me doy un salto a ver si me hago una casita en la montaña.


Jajajajaja  :Big Grin: 

20 años luz?? Este está a la vuelta de la esquina... Este fin de semana voy a echar una copita a ese planeta... a ver que maltas tienen por allí... :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Esta concepción artística muestra el interior de cuatro planetas del sistema Gliese 581 y su estrella, una estrella enana roja a sólo 20 años luz de distancia de la Tierra. El gran planeta en primer plano es el recién descubierto GJ 581g, que tiene derecho la órbita de 37 días en el centro de la zona habitable de la estrella y está a sólo tres o cuatro veces la masa de la Tierra, con un diámetro de 1,2 a 1,4 veces el de Tierra

Fuente: http://www.nasa.gov/topics/universe/...liese_581.html

----------


## Luján

> Jajajajaja 
> 
> 20 años luz?? Este está a la vuelta de la esquina... Este fin de semana voy a echar una copita a ese planeta... a ver que maltas tienen por allí...


Pues casi que vamos juntos, así nos ahorramos el combustible del motor de fusión fría, que va caro. (o cogemos el de motor de antigravedad?)

El cohete lo pongo yo, que tú con las maltas....a ver si nos para la Guardia Civil, que seguro que tiene patrullas hasta en el espacio.  :Cool:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> (o cogemos el de motor de antigravedad?)


Para esto creo que todavía le quedan unas cuantas tardes de investigación al CERN  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 




> a ver si nos para la Guardia Civil, que *seguro que tiene patrullas hasta en el espacio*.


La Guardia Misil???  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## nando

> A 20 años luz.....
> 
> Nada, este finde me doy un salto a ver si me hago una casita en la montaña.


tampoco está tan lejos yo en mi casa tengo bombillas de bajo consumo les das a la llave y tardan eso unos veinte años en llegar a dar luz y para cuando ya iluminan entonces las tienes que apagar   :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Embarrassment:

----------


## jasg555

Seguro que cuando llegueis ya hay un restaurante gallego allí   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## perdiguera

> *que tiene derecho la órbita de 37 días en el centro de la zona habitable de la estrella y está a sólo tres o cuatro veces la masa de la Tierra, con un diámetro de 1,2 a 1,4 veces el de Tierra*[/B]
> 
> Fuente: http://www.nasa.gov/topics/universe/...liese_581.html


Amigo F Lázaro:
De verdad que me he leído y releído el párrafo que pongo en negrita y, sin beber malta ni cualquier otro afrodisíaco, no lo entiendo.

Broma:
Si derecho tiene la órbita de 37 días, acostado ¿cuántos días le dura la órbita?. Si la zona habitable está en la estrella calentitos vamos a estar, por muy enana que sea.
Y si está a sólo tres o cuatro veces la masa de la Tierra  es que allí se mide la distancia por kilos o mejor ¿cuánto mide para los planeterios de ese planeta en kilos el diámetro de la Tierra?.

¿No será una traducción automática del inglés?
Un abrazo

----------


## Luján

> Amigo F Lázaro:
> De verdad que me he leído y releído el párrafo que pongo en negrita y, sin beber malta ni cualquier otro afrodisíaco, no lo entiendo.
> 
> Broma:
> Si derecho tiene la órbita de 37 días, acostado ¿cuántos días le dura la órbita?. Si la zona habitable está en la estrella calentitos vamos a estar, por muy enana que sea.
> Y si está a sólo tres o cuatro veces la masa de la Tierra  es que allí se mide la distancia por kilos o mejor ¿cuánto mide para los planeterios de ese planeta en kilos el diámetro de la Tierra?.
> 
> ¿No será una traducción automática del inglés?
> Un abrazo


Sí que tiene pinta de eso. Voy a ver si re-encuentro la fuente donde lo leí y la pongo por aquí, si es que mejora algo la traducción.

EDIT:

Aquí van algunas otras fuentes:
http://www.elperiodico.com/es/notici...e/507859.shtml
http://www.neoteo.com/gliese-581-g-p...-habitable.neo (esta suelta un poco de chorradas, pero también un poco más de información)
http://www.publico.es/ciencias/33908.../opciones/vida

hay muchas más

----------


## F. Lázaro

> ¿No será una traducción automática del inglés?


Así es... :Embarrassment: 

Tenía prisa, así que lo puse en traducción automática para que al menos se entendiera algo, aunque, con este tipo de traducciones ya se sabe lo que puede pasar  :Cool: 




> [...] y, sin beber malta ni cualquier otro afrodisíaco, no lo entiendo [...]


Viendo lo que ha salido en la traducción automática, yo tampoco lo entiendo esa nueva forma de medir la distancia con Kg  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: . En mi caso, sí he bebido algo... dos vasitos de "The Corriemhor", qué está que tiembla el misterio... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## perdiguera

No te preocupes a todos nos pasa.
Un abrazo

----------


## nando

> Pues casi que vamos juntos, así nos ahorramos el combustible del motor de fusión fría, que va caro. (o cogemos el de motor de antigravedad?)
> 
> El cohete lo pongo yo, que tú con las maltas....a ver si nos para la Guardia Civil, que seguro que tiene patrullas hasta en el espacio.


¿Vuelve la fusión fría?

La supuesta panacea energética que “descubrieron” Pons y Fleischmann en el año 1989 se está poniendo de moda nuevamente en los laboratorios internacionales. En aquellos primeros tiempos el mundo consideró una estafa el experimento original pero actualmente se ha relanzado la investigación  sobre este asunto porque algunos piensan que existen ciertos visos de convertirse en realidad. ¿La solución de todos nuestros problemas o se trata sólo del ansia científica por encontrar soluciones universales?

Recordemos que la fusión fría prometía unos resultados francamente sorprendentes. El combustible proviene de agua de mar ordinaria, y los cálculos indican que 3,8 litros de agua marina contienen la energía que se obtendría de 60,8 litros de gasolina, con una eficiencia de producción energética del 100%. Todo ello en un recipiente que cabe encima de una mesa y con una tecnología que podría comprarse en una ferretería. Es lógico que la comunidad científica se cerrara en banda ante unos resultados tan opuestos al sentido común, cuando se sabe que para provocar una reacción de fusión se necesitan millones de grados en instalaciones enormes y carísimas que ni siquiera hoy han conseguido obtener más energía de la que consumen.

----------


## ben-amar

http://e1.rd.yahoo.com/noticias/salu...omundo.com.ar/



28 de septiembre de 2010, 11:30 AM

(www.neomundo.com.ar) Los primeros pasos para crear enjambres de diminutos robots autónomos preparados para comunicarse entre sí y trabajar en equipo acaba de ser dado. Es en Europa y bajo el críptico nombre de proyecto I-SWARM, que busca dar con robots del tamaño de una hormiga que se encarguen de levantar las primeras construcciones en Marte ante una hipotética colonización del Planeta Rojo. Menos asombrosos tal vez, pero no por eso menos sofisticados, son usos como la reparación de maquinarias, la quita de polución o la administración de medicamentos del organismo humano.

Estos pequeños robots trabajarían juntos y explorarían el planeta. Sabemos que hay agua y polvo, lo suficiente para empezar a construir estructuras, como casas para científicos, explica Marc Szymanski, de la Universidad de Karlsruhe, en Alemania.

Bajo el paraguas del proyecto I-SWARM, el equipo ya creó 100 robots a escala de un centímetro y logró construir enjambres de robots del tamaño de una hormiga. Parte de las investigaciones buscaron también diseñar grupos de estos diminutos robots capaces de reconfigurarse solos y ensamblarse autónomamente formando un robot más grande. Los frutos de estos trabajos tendrán su continuidad en los proyectos Symbrion y Replicator, que forman parte del Séptimo Programa Marco de la Unión Europea.

La exploración de otros planetas es sólo una de las muchas aplicaciones que estos dispositivos pueden llegar tener, ya que pueden ajustar sus cometidos en función, por ejemplo, de los obstáculos que vayan encontrando en su camino.

Los enjambres de robots son especialmente útiles en situaciones en las que se necesita una continuidad. Así, si un robot deja de funcionar, la misión no se pararía porque otro robot tomaría su sitio inmediatamente, comenta Szymanski.

Según sus creadores, esto no es útil sólo en el espacio o en aguas oceánicas profundas. También puede aplicarse para reparar maquinaria, limpiar polución o llevar a cabo tratamientos dentro de nuestro cuerpo. Eso sí, todavía tiene que pasar tiempo para que veamos a estos robots trabajando en condiciones reales, como la hipotética colonización de Marte.

Como hacen las hormigas, que observan lo que hacen sus compañeras, siguen a una de ellas o dejan un rastro químico para transmitir cierta información a la colonia, estos robots serían capaces de comunicarse unos con otros y el resultado sería algo parecido a una percepción colectiva.

Los robots usan infrarrojos para comunicarse. Así, cuando uno se encuentra un obstáculo, por ejemplo, indica a los demás que lo rodeen para poder seguir su camino.

Un grupo de robots que el equipo llamó Jasmine, con un tamaño un poco mayor que una moneda de un dólar, usa ruedas para moverse. Los robots más pequeños, que miden solo 3 milímetros, se trasladan mediante una vibración. Éstos últimos se mueven gracias a unos diminutos paneles solares. Jasmine, por su parte, incorpora una batería

El asunto es la energía. Cuanto más complejo es lo que tienen que hacer, más energía necesitan. Un robot que necesita levantar algo usa motores que requieren mucha energía, anota Szymanski, destacando que esta es una de las principales dificultades con las que se han encontrado.

En este sentido, el proyecto tuvo que desarrollar un algoritmo especial para controlar unos robots de este tamaño, teniendo en cuenta las limitaciones que el procesador que incorporan tiene: sólo 8 kilobytes de memoria y dos kilobytes de memoria RAM, un millón de veces menos que un PC convencional.

Las pruebas hechas hasta el momento demostraron que los robots son capaces de interactuar, aunque por el momento los socios del proyecto no han conseguido producirlos en masa.

En cualquier caso, Szymanski confía conseguir este objetivo pronto, ya que construir robots tan pequeños es casi como fabricar chips de ordenador. Su producción en masa aseguraría que su fabricación es relativamente barata y, entonces, se podrían empezar a preocupar por mandarlos a Marte.

----------


## Luján

Leo en Astroseti esta curiosa noticia:




> Por : Carlos M. Luque 01-10-2010 _Un grupo de científicos crea un material aparentemente imposible  de obtener y lo bautiza como el mineral de la película "Avatar"._
>  La  estructura ISIM en el simulador de vacío de entorno espacial del  Goddard Space Flight Center de la NASA. Crédito: NASA/Chris Gunn.
>  
> _
> Traducido para Astroseti por_ *Ernesto Avelino Sáez Buitrago*_.
> 
> Space Daily.
> 
> 30 de Septiembre de 2010._ 
> ...

----------


## Luján

No sé si éste es uno de los eventos astronómicos ya puestos aquí por F. Lázaro, pero cito a continuación el artículo de una de las páginas que suelo visitar, Astroseti




> *Se aproxima un Cometa*
> 
>  Por : David 03-10-2010 _Se aproxima el Cometa103P/Hartley 2 para alcanzar la máxima aproximación el 20 de octubre. Ya se ve a simple vista._
> Según anuncia SpaceWeather.com, el cometa verde 103P/Hartley 2se está aproximando a la Tierra para un acercamiento máximo el 20 de  octubre. En este momento el cometa estará a sólo 11 millones de millas  de la Tierra y será debilmente visible para el ojo desnudo en lugares  con cielos oscuros. Ya se ve estupendamente mediante pequeños  telescopios domésticos.
> Una  posterior actualización de la noticia comenta que varios observadores  han notificado que el cometa ha alcanzado el umbral de visibilidad a  simple vista. “He podido ver el cometa la pasada noche con un cielo  extremadamente oscuro y trasparente” dijo Kevin Koski de Cascade,  Wisconsin. El observador veterano Mike Holloway de Van Buren, Arkansas,  añade que “el cometa es prácticamente visible el 2 de octubre en visión  periférica”. Las próximas noches, se hace una llamada a los usuarios de  telescipios a que separen sus ojos de las ópticas e intenten verlo.
>  Crédito: Rolando Ligustri
>  
> El  astrónomo amateur Rolando Ligustri tomo esta foto el 2 de octubre  utilizando un telescopio de alquiler de 14’’ en Nuevo Mexico. Muestra el  cometa Hartley al lado de la espectacular nebulosa Pacman (NGC281),  una nube de formación de estrellas a 10 mil años luz de la Tierrra. “Es  un cometa óptimo para telescopios y binoculares”, dice Martin Gembec  que tomó una foto similar  desde su observatorio doméstico en la República Checa la pasada noche.  “Tiene una atmosfera verde de casi 0,5 grados de ancho y brilla como una  estrella de magnitud 7”.
> 
> ...


Ahora mismo lo cuelgo en el calendario del foro.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> No sé si éste es uno de los eventos astronómicos ya puestos aquí por F. Lázaro, pero cito a continuación el artículo de una de las páginas que suelo visitar, Astroseti
> 
> Ahora mismo lo cuelgo en el calendario del foro.


Creo que puse algo de ésto, pero gracias por recordarlo de nuevo. 

EDIT: El día 8, subiré con el telescopio si puedo al embalse de Los Canchales haber si soy capaz de pillarlo, y de paso a ver las Dracónidas, a ver que tal se presentan este año  :Smile:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Gracias por la info, se lo comentaré a familiares mios que tiene telescopio, pero no son muy aficionados a las estrellas para ver si son capaces de verlo.

Me hace gracia cuando dice solo 11 millones de millas  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: .

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Gracias por la info, se lo comentaré a familiares mios que tiene telescopio, pero no son muy aficionados a las estrellas para ver si son capaces de verlo.


Entre Casiopea y Perseo estará, según la carta que puso Luján anteriormente  :Wink: 




> Me hace gracia cuando dice solo 11 millones de millas    .


Y lleva razón, está cerca...  :Embarrassment:

----------


## REEGE

:Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): La eternidad podría detenerse en 3.700 millones de años
AFP - Ayer, 16.49 
WASHINGTON (AFP) - El Universo podría desaparecer dentro de unos 3.700 millones de años, según astrofísicos estadounidenses y japoneses que cuestionan la teoría aceptada por la mayoría de los cosmólogos sobre la expansión permanente del espacio y el tiempo.

Podeis ampliar la noticia en Yahoo.es (Noticias de Astronomía)

----------


## F. Lázaro

> La eternidad podría detenerse en 3.700 millones de años
> AFP - Ayer, 16.49 
> WASHINGTON (AFP) - El Universo podría desaparecer dentro de unos 3.700 millones de años, según astrofísicos estadounidenses y japoneses que cuestionan la teoría aceptada por la mayoría de los cosmólogos sobre la expansión permanente del espacio y el tiempo.
> 
> Podeis ampliar la noticia en Yahoo.es (Noticias de Astronomía)


Bueno, entonces puedo dormir tranquilo de momento... :Big Grin: , no me veo yo soplando las velas por mi 3700 millones de años  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Big Grin:

----------


## perdiguera

> La eternidad podría detenerse en 3.700 millones de años
> AFP - Ayer, 16.49 
> WASHINGTON (AFP) - El Universo podría desaparecer dentro de unos 3.700 millones de años, según astrofísicos estadounidenses y japoneses que cuestionan la teoría aceptada por la mayoría de los cosmólogos sobre la expansión permanente del espacio y el tiempo.
> 
> Podeis ampliar la noticia en Yahoo.es (Noticias de Astronomía)


¿Existirá la vida, tal y como la conocemos ahora, entonces?
Debería ser jo***o vivir y saber que se acaba todo.
No sé, no me gustaría verlo, ni siquiera en mi enésima reencarnación.

----------


## REEGE

Si, como bien decís vosotros, no veremos nada de eso la gente de éste foro...
Todo teorias y preguntas que nadie sabe contestar!!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Y como bien dices Perdiguera, que j***do tiene que ser saber que ésto se acaba... Que aprovechen los últimos... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ben-amar

* ELPAIS.com  >
    * Sociedad

11 de 16 en Sociedad  

http://www.elpais.com/articulo/socie...lpepusoc_8/Tes
El sustituto del 'Hubble' costará mil millones de dólares más de lo previsto
El director de la NASA reconoce que el presupuesto del telescopio 'James Webb' se ha disparado, pero destaca el desarrollo técnico

ALICIA RIVERA - Madrid - 11/11/2010

El telescopio espacial James Webb, considerado el sustituto del célebre Hubble, va a costar entre 800 y mil millones de dólares más de lo previsto, que eran unos 5.000 millones (3.640 millones de euros). El sobreprecio, desvelado en un informe de un comité de expertos que ha evaluado el programa y anticipado por la revista Science, puede suponer un retraso de dos o tres años en el lanzamiento del observatorio, fijado por ahora para 2014. Además, recalcan los especialistas consultados por la revista, las necesidades económicas aumentadas pueden repercutir negativamente en otros proyectos científicos de la NASA. El director de esta agencia espacial, Charles Bolden, ha reconocido el problema del dinero en un comunicado: "Estoy decepcionado porque no se ha mantenido el control de coste y es algo en lo que tenemos que esforzarnos, algo a lo que tienen derecho, en todos nuestros programas, los ciudadanos que pagan sus impuestos". Desde el punto de vista técnico, Bolden ha resaltado que el futuro telescopio avanza según lo planeado.
El James Webb, un proyecto de la NASA con importante participación de la ESA (Agencia Europea del Espacio), como el Hubble, será un telescopio infrarrojo con un espejo de 6,5 metros de diámetro, formado por varios segmentos, que se enviará plegado al espacio. El espejo principal del Hubble mide 2,4 metros. Otra diferencia esencial es que el James Webb se colocará a una distancia de un millón y medio de kilómetros de la Tierra, fuera del alcance de cualquier nave tripulada actual o en proyecto, por lo que nunca será reparado ni actualizado por los astronautas una vez que esté en órbita. Entre sus objetivos destaca el estudio de las galaxias más lejanas del universo.

En la situación económica ahora desvelada, es muy probable que el James Webb no este listo hasta 2017, como pronto. La evaluación del programa por un comité independiente de expertos -liderados por John Casani, del Jet Propulsion Laboratory- fue encargada por la senadora Barbara Mikulski y la publicación de las conclusiones, adelantadas por Science, es inminente. Bolden ya ha anunciado una reorganización de la gestión del proyecto, que se lleva desde el Goddard Space Flight Center, de la NASA. Asimismo, se ha comprometido a nombrar un nuevo responsable del James Webb en el cuartel general de la NASA.


Ensayos del espejo del futuro telescopio James Webb, integrado por varios segmentos hasta formar una superficie de 6,5 metros de diámetro.- NASA


El sobrecoste del nuevo telescopio preocupa a los investigadores, que temen ver reducidos los presupuestos de otros programas científicos de la NASA para desviar el dinero necesario hacia el James Webb. La situación está provocando incluso "pánico", según Science, entre quienes apoyan otro futuro telescopio, el Wfirst, que hace poco se ha definido en la NASA como prioritario para la próxima década y que se concibe como un instrumento útil para estudiar la misteriosa energía oscura del universo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> El telescopio espacial James Webb, considerado el sustituto del célebre Hubble, va a costar entre 800 y mil millones de dólares más de lo previsto, que eran unos 5.000 millones (3.640 millones de euros).


Evidentemente, estoy a favor del desarrollo de la ciencia, de la investigación y todas estas cosas...

Pero como está el percal, gastarse ese dineral no es de recibo... :Frown:

----------


## sergi1907

> Evidentemente, estoy a favor del desarrollo de la ciencia, de la investigación y todas estas cosas...
> 
> Pero como está el percal, gastarse ese dineral no es de recibo...



Es que parece una barbaridad. 

No paran de crecer los parados y los pobres en el mundo y gastarse ese dinero ahora...

----------


## ben-amar

Tened en cuenta que las horas de observacion estaran vendidas ya, seguramente, a las universidades y centros de investigacion para los 10 años siguientes a su puesta en marcha

----------


## ben-amar

TRIBUNA: DETLEF KOSCHNY 
    * ELPAIS.com  >
    * Sociedad

3 de 16 en Sociedad

http://www.elpais.com/articulo/socie...lpepusoc_5/Tes

Los expertos de la Agencia Europea del Espacio ponen en marcha un sistema de búsqueda, vigilancia y evaluación de riesgo de objetos celestes potencialmente peligrosos para la Tierra

DETLEF KOSCHNY 11/11/2010

Hace 65 millones de años un gran asteroide chocó contra la Tierra y desencadenó la extinción no sólo de los dinosaurios, sino de gran parte de la vida en el planeta. Si bien esto sucedió hace mucho tiempo, los objetos procedentes del espacio golpean la Tierra con frecuencia. En 1908 explotó sobre Siberia, en la región de Tunguska, un asteroide de entre 30 y 40 metros de diámetro, y aplastó los árboles en un área de varios miles de kilómetros cuadrados. Hace sólo unos años, en 2007, un objeto de un metro entró en la atmósfera terrestre por encima de Perú y provocó un cráter de 14 metros de diámetro. Por suerte la densidad de población en la zona es muy baja y no se produjeron otros daños. La Agencia Europea del Espacio (ESA) ha puesto en marcha recientemente el programa llamado Space Situational Awareness ( Programa de Conocimiento del Medio Espacial, SSA, en sus siglas inglesas) para abordar esta y otras cuestiones relacionadas con la influencia del espacio sobre nuestro planeta. En este contexto, la ESA organizó la última semana de octubre en su Centro Europeo de Operaciones Espaciales (ESOC), en Darmstadt, Alemania, un congreso sobre cómo reaccionar ante una posible amenaza de impacto de un asteroide.


Mosaico de imágenes de los asteroides -y sus tamaños relativos- visitados por naves espaciales hasta junio de este año, preparado por Emily Lakdawalla de la Sociedad Planetaria (EE UU)- 

Cada día caen a la Tierra unas 100 toneladas de material en forma de los llamados meteoroides, partículas de un centímetro o menores. Los objetos de un metro de diámetro, como el que produjo el cráter de Perú, llegan cada pocos meses. Lo habitual, sin embargo, es que los cuerpos de menos de 40 metros estallen en la atmósfera, antes de llegar al suelo. Los objetos más grandes, de alrededor de un kilómetro, pueden causar daños muy importantes a toda nuestra civilización, pero sólo se dan, por término medio, cada millón de años. Sin embargo, en los últimos años los programas de búsqueda de asteroides han empezado a emplear telescopios más grandes, y estamos descubriendo cada vez más y más objetos de tamaño intermedio entre esos dos extremos. Y hay que tener en cuenta que un asteroide de unos 100 metros ya podría causar un daño local considerable. El impacto de un asteroide es la única catástrofe natural contra la que nada puede hacer la humanidad.

Supongamos que detectamos un objeto que se aproxima hacia nosotros. La mayor parte de las veces, al obtener más observaciones y afinar la trayectoria nos damos cuenta de que pasará de largo. Sin embargo, podría suceder que no pudiéramos descartar la amenaza simplemente porque el grado de precisión de nuestras observaciones no es lo bastante bueno. Eso significa que podemos vernos obligados a reaccionar ante amenazas de impacto muchas más veces de las que estamos realmente en peligro. Este fue uno de los asuntos tratados en profundidad en el congreso celebrado recientemente en Darmstadt. Los expertos estiman que podríamos tener que reaccionar a una amenaza de impacto nada menos que cada 10 o 20 años.



Ilustración de una idea para desviar asteroides peligrosos mediante la interacción electrostática de una nave espacial y un asteroide de manera que la primera puede controlar al segundo- FABIO ANNECCHINI (17PM DESIGN STUDIO)

Qué hacer, en concreto, fue otro de los temas de discusión. En la mayoría de los casos bastará con disponer de más observaciones para definir mejor la posición del asteroide, y poder confirmar la ausencia de peligro real. Sólo en casos muy raros será necesario poner en marcha una misión de desviación. Por lo general, un asteroide que suponga una amenaza será descubierto muchos años antes de que se acerque a la Tierra. Para desviar su trayectoria mandaríamos dos sondas a su encuentro. La primera será de reconocimiento: orbitaría el asteroide y lo caracterizaría en detalle. La segunda estaría destinada a golpear el asteroide; simplemente con su energía cinética, la sonda lo desplazaría ligeramente. Después, jugando con la gravedad de la primera nave se podría ajustar la trayectoria del asteroide.

Técnicamente esto es posible ya hoy. No obstante, definir los pasos que deben seguir las decisiones políticas necesarias en un caso así requiere más trabajo. Un asteroide puede impactar en cualquier parte de nuestro planeta, de forma que cualquier discusión sobre si un asteroide peligroso debe o no ser desviado deberá incluir representantes de todos los Gobiernos del planeta y no sólo de las naciones con acceso al espacio. Pero al mismo tiempo puede ser necesario tomar una decisión con mucha rapidez; esto requiere un mecanismo político que permita decidir rápido pero de forma no sesgada. En el congreso organizado por la ESA en ESOC una de las conclusiones fue que debería crearse un Mission Planning and Operations Group (MPOG), un grupo que intervendría en este proceso. Esta y otras recomendaciones serán trasladadas al Comité de Naciones Unidas sobre Usos Pacíficos del Espacio (COPUOS).

El segmento de Objetos Próximos a la Tierra del programa SSA de la ESA está actualmente construyendo un centro de datos en el establecimiento de la ESA en ESRIN, en Frascati, Italia, donde se recogerá la información sobre órbitas de asteroides y se llevarán a cabo los cálculos para predecir a qué distancia de la Tierra pasarán. Este centro aunará la experiencia de los sistemas ya existentes. El núcleo del sistema es la herramienta llamada NEO Dynamic Site (NEODyS), operada desde hace años por un equipo de científicos de Pisa, en Italia, y de la Universidad de Valladolid. Otros elementos serán el Nodo Central Spaceguard Central Node, en Roma, y una base de datos sobre asteroides llamada EARN (European Asteroid Research Node), en Alemania.

Además, la ESA usará su telescopio de un metro de diámetro en el Observatorio del Teide, en Tenerife, para observaciones regulares de asteroides. Se espera que el sistema cuente con más telescopios en el futuro.

El programa SSA es una actividad europea y varios países europeos albergarán elementos esenciales del sistema. Además de hacer frente a la amenaza que pueden suponer los objetos próximos a la Tierra, el SSA se ocupa también de la problemática de la basura espacial -de origen humano- y de los efectos de la meteorología espacial sobre la Tierra. España juega un papel principal en este programa a través del Centro Europeo de Astronomía Espacial (ESAC), en Villanueva de la Cañada, cerca de Madrid. La mayor parte del equipo principal de gestión de este programa está en ESAC, y desde ahí se coordina el esfuerzo europeo para entender mejor el medio ambiente espacial y sus efectos sobre la sociedad humana.

Detlef Koschny es responsable del segmento de tierra del programa SSA (Conocimiento del Medio Espacial, en sus siglas inglesas) de la Agencia Europea del Espacio (ESA).

----------


## Luján

> [...]
> El James Webb, un proyecto de la NASA con importante participación de la ESA (Agencia Europea del Espacio), como el Hubble, será un telescopio infrarrojo con un espejo de 6,5 metros de diámetro, formado por varios segmentos, que se enviará plegado al espacio. El espejo principal del Hubble mide 2,4 metros. *Otra diferencia esencial es que el James Webb se colocará a una distancia de un millón y medio de kilómetros de la Tierra, fuera del alcance de cualquier nave tripulada actual o en proyecto, por lo que nunca será reparado ni actualizado por los astronautas una vez que esté en órbita.* Entre sus objetivos destaca el estudio de las galaxias más lejanas del universo.[...]


Pues más les vale que hayan hecho los cálculos ópticos bien, no sea que haya que ponerle gafas, como pasó con el Hubble.

Algo así sería otro estrepitoso fracaso más para la NASA.

----------


## ben-amar

> Pues más les vale que hayan hecho los cálculos ópticos bien, no sea que haya que ponerle gafas, como pasó con el Hubble.
> 
> Algo así sería otro estrepitoso fracaso más para la NASA.


Tan solo uno mas a su ya larga lista :Cool: 
Como si no se hubiese hecho y colocado en esa orbita, perdido para siempre y otra basura mas en el espacio :Mad:

----------


## Luján

Noticia del ABC de hoy. Lo que me faltaba por ver:




> *Una gallega es la dueña del sol*
> *Acaba de declararse a sí misma, ante notario, como legítima y única propietaria del astro rey* 
> 
> 
>      josé manuel nieves  / madrid  
> 
>  Día 26/11/2010 - 11.07h
> 
> 68 comentarios
> ...

----------


## perdiguera

Grillados hay por todas partes.
Alguien podrá exigir la propiedad del aire y hacer con él lo que más le convenga.
No tenemos problemas que solucionar en éste país que nos inventamos.

----------


## ben-amar

> Grillados hay por todas partes.
> Alguien podrá exigir la propiedad del aire y hacer con él lo que más le convenga.
> No tenemos problemas que solucionar en éste país que nos inventamos.


Me lo estaba pensando  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ; y pienso exigir indemnizaciones por daños y perjuicios en mi propiedad y contaminacion de la misma :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Noticia del ABC de hoy. Lo que me faltaba por ver:


Jajajaja, lo vi ayer en la tele  :Embarrassment: 




> Ángeles Durán deja, también, muy claras sus intenciones. Que no son otras que las de *cobrar, a partir de ahora, un canon a todo aquél que utilice la energía que emana del astro rey*. Un buen pico, sin duda, que *sin embargo la buena mujer está dispuesta a repartir, tal y como ha comunicado, asegura, al mismísimo Ministerio de Industria*: de hecho, cedería el 50% de sus eventuales ingresos a los Presupuestos Generales del Estado; otro 20% para financiar las pensiones mínimas; un 10% más para dedicar a investigación y sanidad y otro 10% para ayudar a erradicar el hambre. Para su bolsillo quedaría el 10% restante


Pues tiempo al tiempo, porque si es verdad ese reparto de los beneficios, el Gobierno se va a poner las botas en ingresos, y estando el Gobierno como está, capaz de que Industria le de la razón a esta mujer con tal de sacar unas perrillas... :EEK!: 

Son tantas cosas las que han hecho ya que vamos, no descarto que esta también la hagan... :Mad:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Jajajajaja, madre mía, como está el tiempo...... :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: .

----------


## F. Lázaro

Leo en PortalCiencia esta curiosa noticia:




> *Eclipse de un Agujero Negro*
> 
> *Astrónomos miden el tamaño de un agujero negro cuando éste fue eclipsado por una nube de gas*
> 
> 
> 
> *El Observatorio de Rayos X Chandra, de la NASA, ha observado un sorprendente eclipse de un agujero negro súper masivo, lo que permitió medir por primera vez un disco de materia caliente que describe remolinos alrededor del agujero*
> 
> El agujero negro súper masivo se localiza en NGC 1365, una galaxia espiral ubicada a 60 millones de años luz de la Tierra. Esta galaxia contiene lo que se denomina un núcleo activo galáctico o NAG (Active Galactic Nucleus o AGN, en idioma inglés). Los científicos consideran que un agujero negro en el centro de un NAG es alimentado por un flujo constante de materia, proveniente de un disco que lo rodea. La materia pronta a caer en un agujero negro se calentaría millones de grados antes de pasar sobre el horizonte de eventos, o punto sin retorno. La materia del disco súper calentado produce un brillo intenso en la región de rayos X del espectro electromagnético y es por ello que el telescopio Chandra puede observarlo.
> ...


Fuente: http://www.portalciencia.net/astronot12.html

----------


## Luján

Eclipses de Sol, de Luna, de Agujero Negro.... qué será lo siguiente.... de Tierra?  :Confused: 


 :Stick Out Tongue:  :Big Grin:

----------


## perdiguera

> Eclipses de Sol, de Luna, de Agujero Negro.... qué será lo siguiente.... de Tierra?


Eso es fácil, sólo hay que mandar una cámara a la Luna y esperar a que llegue el momento en que se interponga, la Tierra, entre la Luna y el Sol.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Eclipses de Sol, de Luna, de Agujero Negro.... qué será lo siguiente.... de Tierra?


Eclipses por los satélites artificiales tenemos muchos todos los días, pero no los observamos a simple vista... :Embarrassment: 

Lo suyo es en Saturno o en planetas así, ahí tendrán varios eclipses totales todos los días, porque con la cantidad de lunas que tiene eso  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Esperad que me sofoque esta risa que me ha entrado al ver una imagen.

Tic-Tac
Tic-Tac

Vale, ya  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Mirad la imagen que me he encontrado en la red  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 



Aquí la tenemos!!!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): , la propietaria del Sol, haciendo gala de su acta notarial en la que figura el Sol como propiedad suya, jajaja  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Como está el patio, dios santo bendito  :Embarrassment:

----------


## ben-amar

¡ea! ya tiene cara la persona a la que le van a reclamar todas las personal que se hav visto y se vean afectadas de cancer de piel y quemaduras por efectos del Sol.
¡La que le va a reclamar el gobierno por los gastos derivados el Gobierno!
Esta no sabe lo que ha hecho

----------


## embalses al 100%

Jajajajajaja, esa quiere el sol, porque como en Galicia está nublado un día sí y otro también... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: .

----------


## Luján

> Te refieres al eclipse??? 
> 
> Tranquilo, que no te lo has perdido. Es el 21 de diciembre... Lo he puesto con tiempo para apuntarlo en el calendario y que a nadie se nos pase la fecha...
> 
> Un saludo


Pues el eclipse lo he visto de pasada, porque me levanté super temprano. Me había olvidado.

Lo siento, no hay fotos por mi parte.


Maldito calendario del foro, que no me avisó  :Mad:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Os dejo algo interesante sobre el uso de binoculares para observaciones  :Wink:  Ojo, binoculares ya potentes  :Embarrassment:  :Big Grin:  :Wink: 




> http://espanol.earthsky.org/el-espac...-las-estrellas
> 
> *1. Si estás pensando en comprar un telescopio, mejor compra unos binoculares.* Un telescopio es un equipo bastante complicado. Si compras uno, tendrás que aprender a usarlo al mismo tiempo que aprendes a navegar el mundo desconocido del cielo por las noches. En ese sentido, los binoculares son una mejor forma de comenzar a explorar el cielo nocturno.
> 
> *2. Piensa en la simplicidad y en la facilidad.* Recomendamos binoculares de 7X50 para principiantes. Estos revelarán 50 veces más información sobre objetos celestes que se pueden ver a simple vista. Además, puedes sujetarlos de manera suficientemente estable como para no arruinar tu vista del cielo. Finalmente, también son útiles para búsquedas durante el día, tal como la observación de aves.
> 
> *3. Mira la luna.* Cada mes, al pasar por sus distintas fases, podrás ver el progreso de la línea del amanecer y del anochecer de la luna sobre su superficie. Esta línea entre los lados del día y noche de la luna se llama la “línea terminadora”. El mejor lugar para ver a la luna desde la Tierra usando tus binoculares es por la línea terminadora. El ángulo del Sol es bastante bajo en esa zona del crepúsculo, justo cuando el Sol está lo suficientemente bajo en nuestro cielo alrededor del crepúsculo terrestre, razón por la cual podemos disfrutar de los rasgos lunares que en esos momentos proyectan largas sombras.
> 
> Pista: El mejor momento para observar la luna con binoculares es durante el crepúsculo terrenal, cuando el propio reflejo de la luna no abrume la vista.
> ...


Un saludo.

----------


## juanlo

Con unos binoculares de 7X50 tampoco te creas que puedes ver muchos objetos.
Yo recomendaría unos prismáticos de 20X50. Eso ya es otra historia.

----------


## perdiguera

A mí me gustaría conocer mucho más sobre la bóveda celeste.
Me paso horas mirando a simple vista y no conozco ni cuatro constelaciones.

----------


## juanlo

> A mí me gustaría conocer mucho más sobre la bóveda celeste.
> Me paso horas mirando a simple vista y no conozco ni cuatro constelaciones.


Pues anoche mismo había un cielo espectacular. 
Las noches despejadas de invierno son las mejores para observar el cielo nocturno.
La atmósfera está mucho mas limpia. Si no fuese por el frio...

----------


## REEGE

> Pues anoche mismo había un cielo espectacular.


Lástima que anoche no estaba la cosa como para ver las estrellas... :Smile: , a no ser que las vieses desde una buena ventana al lado de una buena lumbre!!! :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
La verdad es que a veces pararte a observar el cielo, y más lleno de estrellas es una tarea relajante total... Y pensar en el principio de todo :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> A mí me gustaría conocer mucho más sobre la bóveda celeste.
> Me paso horas mirando a simple vista y no conozco ni cuatro constelaciones.


Bueno, visto este mensaje, y para los que no estáis acostumbrados a reconocer las estrellas y demás, aquí os dejo algo para los que no sepáis localizar la estrella polar  :Wink: 

El primer método para buscarla, como es obvio, es buscar la constelación de la Osa Menor (el carro chico), puesto que la polar forma parte de esta constelación, concretamente en el extremo del "carro".



Aun así, hay veces que la Osa Menor se hace más complicado verla, por lo que, existe otro truco que siempre va a funcionar  :Wink: 

El truco es el siguiente: para localizar la estrella polar, es bastante simple. Tenemos que mirar hacia la constelación de la Osa Mayor, creo que esta la conoce todo el mundo, la que tiene forma de un carro grande  :Wink:  Bien, una vez localizada, trazamos una línea imaginaria entre las estrellas alfa y beta de la Osa Mayor, y prolongamos esa línea varias veces la distancia entre alfa y beta de la Osa Mayor, y encontraremos a la estrella polar  :Wink: 

Todo esto que acabo de decir, se ve claramente en la siguiente imagen:



Para más seguridad aún, podemos hacer esta comprobación (*ojo, cuidado con la posición de las constelaciones en las diferentes estaciones* )



Por último, un mapa de las constelaciones que están alrededor de la estrella polar



Espero que con esto, los que no sepáis como reconocerla, lo podáis hacer fácilmente.

Buenas observaciones. 
Un saludo.

----------


## perdiguera

Gracias Federico, esas dos osas, Mayor y Menor, son la mayoría de las que conozco.
la otra es Casiopea, con su forma de W.
Hay una cosa que, al menos a mí, me despista y son las dichosas líneas con las que se representan las figuras de las constelaciones; las pasan por unas estrellas y no por otras, es decir te tienes que saber la forma dibujada para poder encontrarla en el cielo.
Repito muchas gracias por la información

----------


## REEGE

Buena información para nuestras noches estrelladas... Cada día aprendemos algo... Yo hoy hize el cupo!!! :Stick Out Tongue:  
Y la estrella polar es la que más o menos marca el Sur, no???? Saludos.

----------


## ben-amar

¡el norte, Reege, el norte! :Wink:

----------


## perdiguera

Yo pensaba, que como es el día de los inocentes, lo había hecho adrede, y por eso no lo he corregido.

----------


## REEGE

Yo de pequeño, sabia que la estrella polar marcaba una dirección y pensaba que era el sur... Gracias Ben... Yo de cosas de el cielo, toy perdido!!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ben-amar

> Yo de pequeño, sabia que la estrella polar marcaba una dirección y pensaba que era el sur... Gracias Ben... Yo de cosas de el cielo, toy perdido!!!


Es el GPS de la naturaleza. Desde antiguamente servia de guia a navegantes y mercaderes.

----------


## REEGE

http://es.noticias.yahoo.com/23/2010...t-b590e66.html

----------


## nando

El martes 4 de enero en la mañana será la más oscura que se haya tenido en el invierno. Es por motivo de que acontecerá un eclipse parcial de Sol si el tiempo es permisible, será parcial porque la Luna no tapará la totalidad del astro rey. Se contemplará en España, al igual que en toda Europa y el este de la India.

Durante el fenómeno el Sol se convertirá en un trocito de luz, se producirá a partir de las 8.19 horas, al amanecer, será cuando la Luna tape el astro desde la perspectiva de la Tierra. 

Según indica el astrónomo Ricart Casas "  la fase de ocultación máxima, no total, se producirá a las 8.58 horas y el eclipse terminará a las 10.18 horas"    Casas explica que por tratarse de una hora "tan temprana", los que se encuentren en la zona Este del país podrán ver el eclipse "más claramente" que en la zona Oeste de la península, ya que se hace de día más tarde. También indica que no habrá "apenas diferencia de luz", precisamente porque al coincidir con la salida del astro la claridad del día no es completa y el Sol  "todavía está muy bajo en el horizonte". 

Como se verá el eclipse en el resto del mundo

En Inglaterra este eclipse se encontrará en su punto máximo al amanecer, un 75 por ciento de su diámetro estará cubierto, gradualmente emergerá a lo largo de la siguiente hora y 20 minutos.

Cerca del amanecer en París y Berlín estará el 80 por ciento cubierto. 

Al Este el Sol estará un poco más arriba en el cielo cuando el eclipse llegue a su máximo, por lo que se encontrará un 67 por ciento cubierto en Atenas.También será visible al norte de África y el oeste de Asia.

Vale comentar que no será visible para el continente americano.

Recordar de usar gafas especiales :Cool:  :Cool:  :Cool:  ya que el sol no debe verse directamente. :Embarrassment:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Me pondré un aviso en el movil, porque si no se me olvida. ¿Sobre que hora va a ser? :Confused:

----------


## Luján

> Me pondré un aviso en el movil, porque si no se me olvida. ¿Sobre que hora va a ser?


Nada más al amanecer.

Y justo en la misma madrugada habrá lluvia de estrellas. Ya está puesto por aquí, un poco más arriba.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Nada más al amanecer.
> 
> Y justo en la misma madrugada habrá lluvia de estrellas. Ya está puesto por aquí, un poco más arriba.


Qué buena trasnochada me voy a pegar, a ver si el tiempo acompaña, y me puedo quedar en el campo  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: .

----------


## Luján

> Qué buena trasnochada me voy a pegar, a ver si el tiempo acompaña, y me puedo quedar en el campo .


Yo intentaré subir al Garbí, a ver si hace bueno.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Me pondré un aviso en el movil, porque si no se me olvida. ¿Sobre que hora va a ser?


Por aquí por la zona oeste lo vamos a tener algo más chungo, por el tema de que amanece más tarde sumado que según las previsiones va a haber nubes  :Frown: 

Aun así, bueno, se hará lo que se pueda. Nosotros cuando empecemos a ver el sol, ya lo veremos bastante ocultado, y el máximo del eclipse será cerca de las 9  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Yo ya tengo preparado todo el arsenal: binoculares, telescopio, gafas, cartulinas, filtros, útiles de proyección, vamos, todo  :Big Grin: , y supongo que por internet también se hará seguimiento en directo como últimamente se hace con todos  :Cool: 

Aunque bueno, yo estoy esperando el gran momento: *Años 2026, 2027 y 2028, en los cuales, tres eclipses, dos totales y uno anular respectivamente, cruzarán la Península*  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 




> Yo intentaré subir al Garbí, a ver si hace bueno.


Pues desde ahí se tiene que ver de lujo, la ventana al eclipse  :Big Grin:  (si las nubes te acompañan claro)

Por cierto Luján, no tienes ninguna fotillo por ahí del anular de 2005??? O todavía no estabas por Valencia en aquellas fechas... :Wink:

----------


## Luján

> Por aquí por la zona oeste lo vamos a tener algo más chungo, por el tema de que amanece más tarde sumado que según las previsiones va a haber nubes 
> 
> Aun así, bueno, se hará lo que se pueda. Nosotros cuando empecemos a ver el sol, ya lo veremos bastante ocultado, y el máximo del eclipse será cerca de las 9 
> 
> Yo ya tengo preparado todo el arsenal: binoculares, telescopio, gafas, cartulinas, filtros, útiles de proyección, vamos, todo , y supongo que por internet también se hará seguimiento en directo como últimamente se hace con todos 
> 
> Aunque bueno, yo estoy esperando el gran momento: *Años 2026, 2027 y 2028, en los cuales, tres eclipses, dos totales y uno anular respectivamente, cruzarán la Península* 
> 
> 
> ...


Sí que estaba por aquí, pero no tenía equipamiento fotográfico.

Actualmente tampoco es que tenga mucho. Un telescopio refractor de "juguete" con un cacharrito para ajustar la cámara compacta al ocular no es que de para mucho.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Con esto sí que se tienen que ver bien las _Perlas de Baily_ en un eclipse total  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Con esto sí que se tienen que ver bien las _Perlas de Baily_ en un eclipse total


O.O  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!: 
Jope, con eso se tiene que ver hasta Plutón  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: .

----------


## F. Lázaro

> O.O 
> Jope, con eso se tiene que ver hasta Plutón .


Y a Caronte dándole vueltas  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## REEGE

Con eso ves hasta los cimientos de La Serena... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
Sales muy sonriente F.Lázaro... :Big Grin: , será por los niveles del guadiana??? :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Bueno chicos, me he puesto a hacer algo que os gustará  :Wink: 

Aquí os dejo como se verá el eclipse total de sol que acaecerá el 2 de Agosto de 2027 cuya franja de totalidad barre la zona del Estrecho de Gibraltar  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Primero, vamos con el eclipse en cuestión, que es éste, (la banda azul es el territorio que quedará bajo la totalidad del eclipse  :Smile: ):



Y aquí debajo una animación de la sombra proyectada por el eclipse:



Bien, dicho ésto, vamos con lo realmente importante, cómo se va a ver el eclipse en varios sitios  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  (siguiente mensaje)  :Wink:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Bueno, aquí os dejo las simulaciones de como se vería el eclipse. He tomado como referencia cuatro ciudades. Valencia, Lucena, Sevilla y Ceuta.

Para comparar el oscurecimiento que el eclipse va a producir, os dejo una imagen de la luminosidad que habría un día normal en Sevilla por poner un ejemplo:


Bien, una vez puesta esa imagen, vamos con las diferentes ciudades para ver el oscurecimiento que produce el eclipse  :Cool: .

*Máximo del eclipse en Valencia:*


*Máximo del eclipse en Lucena:*


*Máximo del eclipse en Sevilla (similar que en Lucena):*


*Y así es como sería el máximo del eclipse en Ceuta, bajo la más absoluta totalidad* 


Espero que os guste  :Smile: 

* Nota: No he puesto ciudades más al norte porque el oscurecimiento es menor y se asemejaría como el paso de un nubarrón por el Sol, algo parecido  :Wink: 

Un saludo a todos.

----------


## ben-amar

Un trabajito muy bien hecho  :Smile:  
Ya lo he apuntado en mi agenda para que no se me olvide  :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Un trabajito muy bien hecho  
> Ya lo he apuntado en mi agenda para que no se me olvide


Apúntalo en varios sitios... que hasta que llegue 2027, a lo mejor ya no te acuerdas  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Wink:

----------


## nando

> Apúntalo en varios sitios... que hasta que llegue 2027, a lo mejor ya no te acuerdas


 yo creo que si se van a acordar por que es el año en que se empieza a jubilar a los 67 años si o si :Mad:  :Mad:  :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Por cierto Luján, si subes al Garbí y la meteorología te acompaña, algo así podrás disfrutar  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Luján

> Por cierto Luján, si subes al Garbí y la meteorología te acompaña, algo así podrás disfrutar


Je je.

Sí, pero un poco más lejos, por lo menos a simple vista.

A ver qué tal se porta el tubito-con-lentes  :Cool:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Je je.
> 
> Sí, pero un poco más lejos, por lo menos a simple vista.
> 
> A ver qué tal se porta el tubito-con-lentes


Pues me parece que los únicos que vais a tener el privilegio de observar tal evento sois los que estáis en la fachada mediterránea... porque los que estamos en occidente, lo vamos a ver bien poco, según la predicción de nubosidad que da eltiempo.es  :Frown:  :Frown: :

----------


## Luján

> Pues me parece que los únicos que vais a tener el privilegio de observar tal evento sois los que estáis en la fachada mediterránea... porque los que estamos en occidente, lo vamos a ver bien poco, según la predicción de nubosidad que da eltiempo.es :
> 
> [...]


Si la próxima madrugada está como hoy a estas horas se va a ver la mar de bien.

Cielos despejados y temperaturas no demasiado frías.


Ya os contaré.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Pues por aquí va a estar dificil las cosas si se repite lo de esta madrugada y mañana: Desde las 02:00 a 11:00 niebla muy densa.
Además en esto momentos está nublado.
Haber si tenemos un poco de suerte y podemos ver un poco del eclípse :Smile: .

----------


## Luján

Este voy a ser yo esta madrugada, más o menos  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue: 



Ya pondré una foto del equipo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Bueno, parece que quiere despejarse... se empiezan a abrir algunos claros  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  a ver si para dentro de un par de horas se han abierto más claros y me deja al menos ver algo de las Cuadrántidas  :Smile: 




> Este voy a ser yo esta madrugada, más o menos 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya pondré una foto del equipo.


Jejejeje  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: , echo en falta el termo del café no? A no ser que te lleves algún isotónico más potente  :Big Grin: 

Yo por si acaso ya tengo preparado todo el material, a ver si las nubes nos dan una tregua  :Embarrassment:

----------


## REEGE

jajajajaja :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  Si que vas bien preparado Luján... eso luego unas fotitos... Por aquí, por la zona norte del Guadalquivir, no creo que pueda ver mucho, ya tenemos un poquito de nieblas por la zona... Un saludo

----------


## nando

> El martes 4 de enero en la mañana será la más oscura que se haya tenido en el invierno. Es por motivo de que acontecerá un eclipse parcial de Sol si el tiempo es permisible, será parcial porque la Luna no tapará la totalidad del astro rey. Se contemplará en España, al igual que en toda Europa y el este de la India.
> 
> Durante el fenómeno el Sol se convertirá en un trocito de luz, se producirá a partir de las 8.19 horas, al amanecer, será cuando la Luna tape el astro desde la perspectiva de la Tierra. 
> 
> Según indica el astrónomo Ricart Casas "  la fase de ocultación máxima, no total, se producirá a las 8.58 horas y el eclipse terminará a las 10.18 horas"    Casas explica que por tratarse de una hora "tan temprana", los que se encuentren en la zona Este del país podrán ver el eclipse "más claramente" que en la zona Oeste de la península, ya que se hace de día más tarde. También indica que no habrá "apenas diferencia de luz", precisamente porque al coincidir con la salida del astro la claridad del día no es completa y el Sol  "todavía está muy bajo en el horizonte". 
> 
> Como se verá el eclipse en el resto del mundo
> 
> En Inglaterra este eclipse se encontrará en su punto máximo al amanecer, un 75 por ciento de su diámetro estará cubierto, gradualmente emergerá a lo largo de la siguiente hora y 20 minutos.
> ...


*Me cito a mi mismo para el que no se haya enterado*  :Embarrassment:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luján

> Bueno, parece que quiere despejarse... se empiezan a abrir algunos claros  a ver si para dentro de un par de horas se han abierto más claros y me deja al menos ver algo de las Cuadrántidas 
> 
> 
> 
> Jejejeje , echo en falta el termo del café no? A no ser que te lleves algún isotónico más potente 
> 
> Yo por si acaso ya tengo preparado todo el material, a ver si las nubes nos dan una tregua


Jeje, llevaré un termo de a litro con leche caliente, un "taper" con café soluble, otro con "colacao" dos bocadillos de lomo embuchado-queso ahumado (recién traído de La Palma) otro de chorizo de Teror (recién traído de Gran Canaria) y queso ahumado, otro termo con crema de Calabaza y agua.

Eso para dos.

Aparte llevaré mi pequeña Olympus FE-100 para acoplarla al telescopio y la E-400 para intentar sacar alguna foto a los meteoritos. El telescopio es un "cutrescopio refractor de unos 75cm de distancia focal y como mucho 8cm de diámetro. (no recuerdo las medidas y está ya en el coche)



Y lo más importante..... PACIENCIA, mucha PACIENCIA.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> [...] y la E-400 para intentar sacar alguna foto a los meteoritos [...]


Vamos, que una fotillo así tenemos ya asegurada no???  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Wink:

----------


## F. Lázaro

... y no me extraña, con 63 lunas, así cualquiera  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Un ejemplo de un triple eclipse:





_Yo quiero vivir en Júpiter!!!!!!!_  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## F. Lázaro

En esta página, se verá el seguimiento en directo del eclipse desde Barcelona  :Wink: 

http://serviastro.am.ub.es/serviastr...ive/index.html

----------


## perdiguera

Esta mañana me he levantado dispuesto a plasmar en fotos el eclipse desde la playa de Gavà.
Los 2ºC de calor no me han arredrado, tampoco el estar solo.
Después de conectarme en casa y leer los mensajes del foro de anoche, he salido cámara en ristre a inmortalizar el evento.
Lo que he visto es un amanecer muy bonito, pero el puñetero estrato, creo que se llama así, no me ha dejado ver el eclipse.
Los del barco estaban por la pesca y creo que no se han enterado de nada.
Ahí va una serie de fotos. Espero que aunque no sean del eclipse os gusten.



















A las 8:30 horas he dado por finalizado el evento y me he venido a subirlo.
Un saludo

----------


## embalses al 100%

No te quejes perdiguera, que por lo menos has visto un bonito amanecer. Un amanecer que no se ve todos los días. Por lo menos has visto algo, porque yo ni cuadránidas ni eclipse ni nada. Madrugar en vacacines para nada :Big Grin: . Nosotros si que tenemos un buen estrato, visibilidad reducida a 100 metros desde las 02:30 de la madrugada y 8ºC. Ya estoy deseando ver las fotos de los demás.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Los 2ºC de calor no me han arredrado, tampoco el estar solo.


2 grados en la playa de Gavà???????? J***er  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!: 

Preciosas imágenes perdiguera  :Smile: 

Al final, entre nubes, he podido ver el eclipse y ha habido un ratillo que ha estado libre de nubes y me ha dejado montar el binocular, ponerle el filtro y sacar algunas imágenes...

Ahora mismo os las pondré, voy a reducirlas y subirlas.

Hasta ahora  :Wink:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Las imágenes son horrorosas, pero bueno, es lo que he podido hacer sujetando el binocular con el filtro con una mano y la cámara apoyada contra el binocular con la otra mano  :Embarrassment: 

En la hora que me he quedado encima de la cama el trípode para apoyar y sujetar el binocular...  :Frown:  :Mad:  :Embarrassment: 

Bueno, os dejo un par de imágenes  :Wink:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Las imágenes son horrorosas, pero bueno, es lo que he podido hacer sujetando el binocular con el filtro con una mano y la cámara apoyada contra el binocular con la otra mano 
> 
> En la hora que me he quedado encima de la cama el trípode para apoyar y sujetar el binocular... 
> 
> Bueno, os dejo un par de imágenes


Con serias dificultades pero lo has conseguido. Gracias por las fotos F.Lázaro. Por lo menos lo has visto :Frown: . Para una vez quiero un cielo estable y despejado... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## nando

Hola a todos 

perdigera que bonito amanecer fotos para enmarcar las del barquito pesquero

F.Lazaro de horrorosas nanda de nada muestran perfectamente este evento :Wink:

----------


## perdiguera

> Cita:
> Iniciado por perdiguera  
> Los 2ºC de calor no me han arredrado, tampoco el estar solo. 
> 
> 2 grados en la playa de Gavà???????? J***er


Bueno, es lo que marcaba el termómetro del cohe cuando lo aparqué, aunque no  deber ir muy desencaminado ya que llevamos un invierno por aquí que hay unas temperaturas de pena, pena; sin lluvias apenas y con mucho frío.




> Las imágenes son horrorosas, pero bueno, es lo que he podido hacer sujetando el binocular con el filtro con una mano y la cámara apoyada contra el binocular con la otra mano 
> 
> En la hora que me he quedado encima de la cama el trípode para apoyar y sujetar el binocular... 
> 
> Bueno, os dejo un par de imágenes


¿Con toda esa aparamenta has logrado no caerte?
Al menos has podido ver la marca de la sombra sobre el sol, yo ni eso.
Para la próxima vez, año 2027 me parece, estaré más preparado, si es que sigo por aquí.

----------


## ben-amar

Solo por ese amanecer ya merece la pena el haberse levantado, Perdiguera, Unas fotos muy bonitas.
Al final, tu si que lo has conseguido Federico  :Smile: , con eso ya lo he visto yo tambien  :Big Grin: . Muy bonito.
El eclipse, yo, lo he tenido total. Hasta que me he levantado a las 10:30  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Para la próxima vez, año 2027 me parece, estaré más preparado, *si es que sigo por aquí*.


Ains... que positivo eres  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Wink: 




> El eclipse, *yo, lo he tenido total*. *Hasta que me he levantado* a las 10:30

----------


## embalses al 100%

> El eclipse, yo, lo he tenido total. Hasta que me he levantado a las 10:30


Jajajajaja, ahora me tenía que estar yo levantando. :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## perdiguera

> Ains... que positivo eres


¡Qué joven eres!. :Embarrassment: 
A mi edad, 16 años son muchos años para asegurar nada. Ojalá los pasara con bien, llegaría a los 10.000 mensajes o más. Claro que tú tendrías 35.000 por lo menos. :Smile:  :Wink:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Bueno, aquí os dejo un vídeo que he grabado ahí a pulso con el binocular y la cámara... :Embarrassment: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7pbCE3McKOI  :Wink: 

Cualquiera que me haya visto habrá pensado que si estaba loco o me había dado algo  :Embarrassment:  :Stick Out Tongue: , ahí en medio del campo con unos binoculares junto a la cámara, las cartulinas y los espejos montados sobre una caja para proyectar la luz, teníais que haber visto la cara que han puesto algunos que pasaban cuando me veían el chiringuito que tenía montado jajaja  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Bueno, aquí os dejo un vídeo que he grabado ahí a pulso con el binocular y la cámara...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7pbCE3McKOI 
> 
> Cualquiera que me haya visto habrá pensado que si estaba loco o me había dado algo , ahí en medio del campo con unos binoculares junto a la cámara, las cartulinas y los espejos montados sobre una caja para proyectar la luz, *teníais que haber visto la cara que han puesto algunos* que pasaban cuando me veían el chiringuito que tenía montado jajaja


Jajajajajajajajajaja  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: .
Muy bueno el video. Seguro que más de uno ha estado por llamar a las autoridades. Tenías que haberle hecho una foto al chiringo jajajajaja.

----------


## perdiguera

Muy bueno el vídeo ya te lo hemos visto 7.
Debía de ser espectacular el montaje.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Curioso(para mí), la imagen del canal visible a las 09:00, en la que se puede ver perfectamente la sombre del eclipse a esa hora sobre el centro de Europa.

----------


## Luján

Acabo, como quien dice, de llegar a casa tras haberme levantado a las 4:00  para subir al Garbí a ver si podía ver el eclipse y/o alguna estrella fugaz y....


me he venido con un rosco más grande que el de pasado mañana.

Vamos, que estaba lo suficientemente cubierto para no poder ver trazos fugaces de madrugada. A las 8:11 estaba despejado en todo el cielo menos al Este-Sureste (vamos, por donde salía el Sol), así que nada de astros fotografiados.  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown: .


Bajando del Garbí, ya con el Sol un poco más alto , y camino del taller en el que está ahora pasando revisión el coche pude ver, de refilón, algo del eclipse.


Vamos, que el Sol hoy quiso reírse de mí tal que así:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Pues no creas que eres el único... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Que vaya dos días de niebla que llevamos desde las 02:00 ayer hasta las 10:00, y hot hasta las 12:00. Tú has madrugado más que yo, pero nos hemos llevado el mismo fiasco. A esperar hasta 2027... :Frown:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> A esperar hasta 2027...


Bueno... tampoco hace falta esperar tanto, que no cunda el pánico jeje  :Big Grin: 

El *20 de Marzo de 2015* podremos disfrutar de otro eclipse todavía aún mejor que el de hoy, con un grado de ocultación de un 70% aprox  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): , por lo que evidentemente, se va a oscurecer bastante durante la fase máxima  :Smile: 

Además, es un poco más tarde por lo que no vamos a tener problemas con los horarios, amanecer, etc...

Aquí os dejo dos imágenes del simulador, de como se verá en su fase máxima en Sevilla (68%) y en Gavà (70%)  :Wink: 

Si alguien más quiere la simulación sobre su ubicación, que lo diga  :Wink:

----------


## Luján

> Bueno... tampoco hace falta esperar tanto, que no cunda el pánico jeje 
> 
> El *20 de Marzo de 2015* podremos disfrutar de otro eclipse todavía aún mejor que el de hoy, con un grado de ocultación de un 70% aprox , por lo que evidentemente, se va a oscurecer bastante durante la fase máxima 
> 
> Además, es un poco más tarde por lo que no vamos a tener problemas con los horarios, amanecer, etc...
> 
> Aquí os dejo dos imágenes del simulador, de como se verá en su fase máxima en Sevilla y en Gavà 
> 
> Si alguien más quiere la simulación sobre su ubicación, que lo diga



Habrá que anotarlo.

Por cierto, muy chulo el programa  :Wink:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Lo apunteré en la pared de mi casa, porque en otro sitio, no sé si va a aguntar 4 años y pico. Lo del simulador ese esta bien. Gracias por la info F.Lázaro :Wink: .

----------


## REEGE

Para los expertos del tema... He subido en coronación del Fresnedas y con la Veleta, dirección sur-oeste a eso de las 8:00 pm la estrella que yo pensaba que era la estrella polar... creo que es un planeta, ya que no parpadea... Cual es? Venus??? o Marte??? La estrella polar, no he sido capaz de verla, cierto es que había un cielo nublado y con algo de neblina... Saludos y gracias.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Para los expertos del tema... He subido en coronación del Fresnedas y con la Veleta, dirección sur-oeste a eso de las 8:00 pm la estrella que yo pensaba que era la estrella polar... creo que es un planeta, ya que no parpadea... Cual es? Venus??? o Marte??? La estrella polar, no he sido capaz de verla, cierto es que había un cielo nublado y con algo de neblina... Saludos y gracias.


Un momento... voy a coger las coordenadas del Fresnedas y ahora te diré algo  :Wink:

----------


## ben-amar

Si no me equivoco, esa debe ser Venus (el lucero de la mañana).
De todas formas, nuestro equipo de astronomos te lo diran mejor  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Mirando dirección sur-oeste a las 20:00 horas, podría tratarse de *Júpiter* o la estrella *Fomalhaut*, la estrella alfa de la constelación Piscis Austrinus  :Wink: 

Y por lo que dices, pues se tratará de Júpiter  :Wink:

----------


## juanlo

> Mirando dirección sur-oeste a las 20:00 horas, podría tratarse de *Júpiter* o la estrella *Fomalhaut*, la estrella alfa de la constelación Piscis Austrinus 
> 
> Y por lo que dices, pues se tratará de Júpiter


Si no parpadea y su brillo es considerable, es Júpiter fijo.

----------


## perdiguera

> Bueno... tampoco hace falta esperar tanto, que no cunda el pánico jeje 
> 
> El *20 de Marzo de 2015* podremos disfrutar de otro eclipse todavía aún mejor que el de hoy, con un grado de ocultación de un 70% aprox , por lo que evidentemente, se va a oscurecer bastante durante la fase máxima 
> 
> Además, es un poco más tarde por lo que no vamos a tener problemas con los horarios, amanecer, etc...
> 
> Aquí os dejo dos imágenes del simulador, de como se verá en su fase máxima en Sevilla (68%) y en Gavà (70%) 
> 
> Si alguien más quiere la simulación sobre su ubicación, que lo diga


Gracias Federico, a ese creo que llegaré por lo que no me lo pierdo.

¿Simulador, dónde?, por favor enlace, gracias.

----------


## ben-amar

> Mirando dirección sur-oeste a las* 20:00 horas,* podría tratarse de *Júpiter* o la estrella *Fomalhaut*, la estrella alfa de la constelación Piscis Austrinus 
> 
> Y por lo que dices, pues se tratará de Júpiter


Otra metedura de pata, yo no habia leido lo de "pm" y habia entendido que era las o8:00 de la mañana :Embarrassment: 
Vaya diita el de ayer  :Confused:

----------


## REEGE

Júpiter... Otra cosa más que he aprendido gracias a vosotros...

----------


## juanlo

> Júpiter... Otra cosa más que he aprendido gracias a vosotros...


Ya, REEGE. Lo que pasa es que Júpiter se mueve y no va a estar ahí siempre.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Gracias Federico, a ese creo que llegaré por lo que no me lo pierdo.
> 
> ¿Simulador, dónde?, por favor enlace, gracias.


Es el *Stellarium*, de código libre y disponible para varios sistemas operativos  :Smile: 

He tenido muchos simuladores/planetarios y como éste ninguno, las posibilidades y herramientas que contiene son inigualables con ningún programa de cuantos he visto... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Muestra el cielo tanto de día como de noche, desde cualquier punto de la Tierra, sólo introducir las coordenadas y listo. Muestra toda la bóveda celeste, puede mostrar las líneas de las constelaciones, los nombres, las figuras artísticas, etc... Pinchando en la estrella que queramos, muestra la posición exacta, el paralaje, la distancia a la que se encuentra, luminosidad, magnitud, etc.

Puede mostrar todos los satélites artificiales que orbitan alrededor de la Tierra, la posición en la que se encuentran, la órbita que describen...

Te permite ver las lluvias de estrellas, con diferentes THZ, desde lluvias de meteoros muy débiles hasta super-tormentas de meteoros con tasa horaria cenital de más de 100.000 meteoros/hora, con lo cual, queda cubierto todo el ragndo de THZ de lluvias de estrellas  :Embarrassment: 

Pero lo mejor que tiene es... ¿quieres saber como era el cielo un día cualquiera hace 5000 años o como será dentro de 2000 años? ¿Quieres saber como será un eclipse o cómo lo fue en el pasado? No hay problema... te desplazas por la barra de tiempo hasta la fecha deseada y listo  :Cool: 

Y un montón de opciones y herramientas más que bueno, no las nombro porque sino, no acabo  :Big Grin: , pero que están ahí para poder utilizarlas también  :Wink:

----------


## ben-amar

Muchas gracias, ya me lo he instalado  :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

*Ojo, que todavía quedan más eclipses por ver este año*... :Cool: 

*Mejor dicho un gran eclipse, uno de los mejores eclipses que va a haber en unos cuantos* años hasta 2018 que acaecerá otro de casi las mismas características  :Smile: 

Bien, el eclipse en cuestión acaecerá el *15 de Junio de éste año*. Se tratará de un "*Total + Lunar Eclipse*", en cristiano... *Eclipse Total de Luna de gran magnitud*  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  La magnitud umbral que alcanzará el eclipse será de *1,7*  :EEK!: , aunque en España no podremos disfrutarlo en toda su dimensión  :Frown: , pero bueno, qué se le va a hacer  :Embarrassment: 

Bien, dicho todo ésto vamos, con más info:

El eclipse desde la Península *se verá a la salida de la luna*, por lo que el eclipse l*o empezaremos a ver con la luna ya eclipsada en su fase total*, y veremos alcanzar el máximo del eclipse y el resto del eclipse (fases total, parcial y penumbral).

Nota: Sería bueno subir a algún alto para poder ver la luna, puesto que la fase máxima del eclipse se va a producir con la luna baja y si estamos en poblaciones o algo nos tapa la salida de la luna... nos lo vamos a perder, por lo que, sería recomendable subir a algún lugar alto y que el horizonte por donde salga la luna esté lo más bajo posible  :Wink: 

En cuanto a los horarios, vamos con ello (horario peninsular):

*Comienzo del eclipse/Comienzo fase penumbral/Primer contacto penumbral* -> 19:24:37
*Comienzo fase parcial/Primer contacto umbral* ->  20:22:57 h
*Comienzo fase total* -> 21:22:29 h
*Máximo del eclipse* -> 22:12:36 h
*Fin de fase total* -> 23:02:42 h
*Fin de fase parcial/Último contacto umbral* -> 00:02:14 h
*Fin de fase penumbral/Último contacto penumbral/Fin del eclipse* -> 01:00:41 h

_Por lo que, no podréis poner la excusa de que es muy tarde el eclipse, os quiero ver a todos viendo el eclipse_ 

Creo que no queda mucho más que añadir... Si alguien tiene alguna duda o quiere más información, que así lo exprese  :Wink: 

Un saludo.

----------


## juanlo

Fuena información Federico. Tomo nota.
Por cierto, el stellarium muy bueno, yo tambien lo he instalado, mucho mejor que otro programa que tengo.
Mil gracias.

----------


## perdiguera

Gracias por la información Federico, mañana me  lo instalo.

----------


## Luján

Ya lo he simulado.

Tiene buena pinta, habrá que recordarlo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Bueno, pues sigo con las imágenes del eclipse parcial de sol del día 4 de enero, que nada más terminar la observación y llegar a casa, subí unas pocas de imágenes a la carrera y tengo todavía más en el "armario" jeje  :Big Grin: 

Todo parecía indicar que por estos lares iba a ser impracticable la observación del evento, puesto que las previsiones no eran muy buenas en cuanto a visibilidad precisamente.

Como en toda observación de eclipses, siempre llevo mi cartulina amarilla en la que desde pequeño puse con un rotulador *¡¡NUBES NO!!*, y de momento, siempre me ha acompañado la meteorología  :Smile: . No se quitaron todas, pero sí que entre ellas me permitió ver el fenómeno.

El emplazamiento escogido para la observación fue en uno de los cerros situado no muy lejos de la presa de Montijo, margen derecha aguas abajo, con visión directa sobre la vega baja del Guadiana y mirando en dirección a Alange, punto exacto por donde salía el sol.

Empezamos la secuencia desde el amanecer, serían las 08:00 cuando llegué allí y empecé a montar el "cortijo" para la observación. Lástima que uno de los equipos más necesarios, el trípode, se quedó en casa, así que, hubo que apañarse como buenamente podía, apoyándome sobre la acequia, sobre el techo del coche, pero nada, no salía bien, a sí que, a pulso  :Embarrassment: 

Ahí van unas cuantas, amanecer y salida del sol incluida.









Filtro solar con el que empezamos la observación


Nos ponemos en posición para echar el primer vistazo en cuanto asome el sol...


Y esta es la primera vista que tenemos... un precioso sol ya eclipsado acercándose a su punto máximo de ocultamiento

----------


## embalses al 100%

Espectaculares imágenes F.Lázaro. Está guay verlo de color verde y con ese "bocadito" dado.

Gracias por ellas :Wink: .

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Espectaculares imágenes F.Lázaro. Está guay verlo de color verde y con ese "bocadito" dado.


Gracias embalses al 100%  :Wink:  El tema de los colores pues depende de los filtros, exposiciones que utilices para tomar las imágenes.

Y evidentemente, no es lo mismo tomar imágenes con una cámara CCD, fijada al binocular, fijado sobre el trípode y con un filtro H-Alpha...

... que tomar imágenes a pulso con una videocámara, sobre el binocular, sin trípode, y poniendo filtros más económicos tipo mylar, baader, polímero negro... jeje  :Embarrassment: 

Aquí van otras cuantas (algunas creo que son ya las que puse)  :Wink:

----------


## F. Lázaro

las nubes vuelven a hacer acto de presencia




Las nubes vuelven a echarse  :Frown: 


Así que mientras, hacemos otro tipo de fotografías, como por ejemplo:

Desde lo alto de esta sierra, es donde Jesús saca esas fantásticas panorámicas de Alange: Panorámica de Alange desde la Sierra


En primer plano, los eucaliptos del cauce del Guadiana y al fondo, la torre del castillo de Alange


Y las dos últimas fotografías:



La misma que la anterior pero invertida


Y ya está, esto es lo que tenía  :Wink:  Y ahora... a esperar a el siguiente eclipse solar... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Un saludo.

----------


## ben-amar

Muy buenas fotos, Federico.
Unos colores que le dan un toque fantastico. Gracias majete  :Smile:

----------


## REEGE

Grandes fotos y muy buena información la que nos dás sobre éste eclipse y eso a esperar el próximo y que no lo mostreis del mismo modo o mejor... :Stick Out Tongue: 
Un saludo fiera!!!

----------


## nando

*Científicos británicos se preparan para predecir con seis horas de antelación una gran catástrofe que llegue del espacio*
Un conjunto de luces brillantes iluminan inesperadamente en el cielo. Las bombillas empiezan a parpadear y, después de unos segundos, se apagan indefinidamente. Todo el país se queda a oscuras. No es el único. La situación se repite en todo el mundo. Un año después, nada ha cambiado. Se registran millones de muertos y nuestra civilización parece abocada a su fin. ¿La causa? Una potentísima tormenta solar.


Esta descripción parece sacada de una de esas películas de catástrofes con las que de vez en cuando Hollywood sacude las taquillas de los cines, pero, por desgracia, puede lejos de la ficción. Forma parte de un informe publicado hace dos años por la Academia Nacional de Ciencias de los Estados Unidos (NAS) y financiado por la NASA. El estudio advierte de que enormes chorros de plasma procedentes del Sol pueden alcanzar nuestro planeta en 2012 ó 2013, cuando la actividad del astro rey alcance su máximo pico como parte del ciclo solar de once años. No es fácil que esto ocurra, pero es una posibilidad real

http://www.abc.es/20100909/ciencia/p...009091054.html

----------


## perdiguera

¿La probabilidad es mayor a que nos toque el mismo euromillón a dos foreros?, que juegen, claro :Embarrassment: 
Si es así deberíamos tenerlo en cuenta. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Un abrazo nando.

----------


## Luján

No sé en qué punto estará el estado del arte de la predicción de tormentas solares, pero lo que sí sé es que las imágenes de que verdaderamente se ha producido una tardan unos 6 minutos en llegar desde el Sol a la Tierra y que las ondas electromagnéticas que producirán el caos no son mucho más lentas.

Tenemos tanta dependencia de la tecnología eléctrica que puede que algunos lo pasemos mal si se produce una tormenta solar de las buenas.

No es un proceso desconocido ni raro. Ya en los últimos decenios se han producido problemas de comunicación por las anteriores tormentas y algunos satélites se han quedado literalmente fritos.

----------


## REEGE

http://es.noticias.yahoo.com/blogs/e...olo-p7494.html

Un Mix de todo un poco en una interesante noticia con grandes fotos!!!

----------


## REEGE

El telescopio Hubble capta la galaxia más antigua.
hace 10 horas 30 mins
Investigadores de Estados Unidos y de Europa que tratan de indagar los orígenes del universo dijeron el miércoles que han descubierto lo que creen es la galaxia más antigua encontrada hasta ahora, que tendría 13.200 millones de años.

El viejo Telescopio Espacial Hubble captó una luz tenue de un objeto, que se habría formado cuando el universo tenía sólo 480 millones de años, informaron los investigadores en la revista Nature.

"Estamos mirando detenidamente una era donde grandes cambios están en marcha", dijo Garth Illingworth, de la Universidad de California en Santa Cruz, uno de los investigadores que trabajó en el estudio.

"La elevada velocidad a la que la estrella naciente está cambiando nos dice que si nos vamos un poco más atrás en el tiempo veremos incluso cambios más drásticos, más cerca de cuando las primeras galaxias estaban empezando a formarse", agregó.

La luz viaja a una velocidad de 186.000 millas por segundo (300.000 kilómetros), o cerca de 6 billones de millas (10 billones de kilómetros) por año. Los astrónomos pueden usar la velocidad de la luz como una especie de máquina del tiempo, y ver la luz emitida a partir de objetos muy lejanos que muestra como fueron en el pasado. En este caso, la luz de la galaxia comenzó a viajar hace 13.200 millones de años, justo después del Big Bang que creó el universo.

La distancia se mide utilizando lo que se denomina corrimiento al rojo, una especie de efecto Doppler de la luz. Así como el silbato de un tren parece cambiar de tono a medida que se acerca, el color de la luz también se modifican.

Esta galaxia tiene un corrimiento al rojo de 10, lo que la convierte en la más antigua jamás vista. El récord anterior, establecido en octubre, era de una galaxia con un corrimiento al rojo de 8,5.

Sólo 200 millones de años después las estrellas comenzaron a formarse a un ritmo más rápido, dijeron los investigadores.

"Sin embargo, sólo cuando el Telescopio Espacial James Webb sea lanzado se revelarán estas primeras fases de desarrollo de la galaxia (con corrimientos al rojo de entre 15 y 10)", escribió el equipo.

El Hubble, lanzado en 1990, puede ver la luz tenue de estas antiguas galaxias debido a que orbita fuera de la atmósfera de la tierra. Está programado que el potente telescopio Webb sea lanzado al espacio en 2015.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Bueno, aquí os dejo algo para los astrónomos que quieran echar un vistacito al cielo esta tarde-noche temprano si las nubes lo permiten claro  :Embarrassment: 

Bien, en este caso, le toca el turno a Júpiter, estos días situado junto y a la formación estelar conocida como "Cuadrante de Pegaso"

También, con unos binoculares o telescopio podremos ver la Galaxia de Andrómeda que está situada cerca... hombre, tampoco la vamos a ver como en algunas fotos, pero sí que con unos binoculares o telescopio se puede distinguir el centro de la galaxia como un punto brillante y la espiral de la galaxia como una nube en forma de disco. Lo que no se muy bien es como andará de visibilidad Andrómeda estos días, pero vamos, con unos binoculares medio regulares y con cualquier telescopio debería al menos dejarse ver algo  :Embarrassment: 

Ni que decir tiene, que todo ésto, mediante cielo verdaderamente oscuro, bien lejos de ciudades y fuentes de luz.

Abajo en el adjunto tenéis una representación de todo lo dicho anteriormente mediante el Stellarium para que quede más claro  :Wink: 

Un saludo  :Smile:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Bueno, aquí os dejo un *mapa interactivo que representa los diferentes grados de contaminación lumínica de la Península*. Sólo hay que aplicar el zoom a vuestra zona y buscar el lugar que deseéis  :Wink: 

http://www.avex-asso.org/dossiers/pl...x.html#espagne

Para saber la calidad del cielo, sólo tenéis que ver el lugar que hayáis elegido o visto y ver más abajo a qué clase de cielo corresponde mediante la escala del cielo oscuro y sus "posibilidades" en cuanto a observaciones  :Wink: 

*Escala del cielo oscuro de Bortle* (Adaptada más o menos al mapa interactivo anterior  :Wink: )

*Clase 1 - Cielo oscuro excelente*

*Color: Azul oscuro
Magnitud límite a simple vista: 7.6 – 8.0*

La luz zodiacal, gegenschein, y banda zodiacal son visibles; M33 es visible a simple vista sin problemas; las regiones de la Vía Láctea de las constelaciones de Escorpión y Sagitario proyectan sombras en el suelo; Júpiter y Venus afectan a la adaptación a la oscuridad del ojo, y es imposible ver los alrededores.

*Clase 2 - Cielo oscuro típico*

*Color: Azul claro
Magnitud límite a simple vista: 7.1 – 7.5*

M33 es visible a simple vista; La Vía Láctea de verano aparece muy compleja; la luz zodiacal se ve amarillenta y proyecta sombras al alba y al crepúsculo; las nubes únicamente son visibles cómo zonas oscuras sin estrellas; los alrededores se ven visibles débilmente recortados contra el cielo; muchos cúmulos globulares del Catálogo Messier son aún visibles a simple vista.


*Clase 3 - Cielo rural*

*Color: Transición azul-verde
Magnitud límite a simple vista: 6.6 – 7.0*

Se aprecia algo de contaminación lumínica en el horizonte, dónde las nubes aparecen iluminadas; siguen apareciendo oscuras en la parte superior del cielo; la Vía Láctea sigue apareciendo compleja; M15, M4, M5, M22 son visibles a simple vista; M33 es fácil de ver con visión desviada; la luz zodiacal aparece impresionante en primavera y otoño y aún puede apreciarse su color; los alrededores son difíciles de ver.

*Clase 4 - Cielo en transición rural y periurbano*

*Color: Verde
Magnitud límite a simple vista: 6.1 – 6.5*

Varias cúpulas de polución lumínica son visibles en varias direcciones sobre el horizonte; la luz zodiacal es aún visible, pero no tan impresionante, llegando hasta el cénit en primavera. La Vía Láctea sigue siendo espectacular, pero empieza a perder detalles. M33 es difícil de ver incluso con visión desviada y sólo a >55° de altura. Las nubes se ven cómo en el caso anterior, y es fácil ver los alrededores, incluso en la distancia.


*Clase 5 - Cielo periurbano*

*Color: Amarillo
Magnitud límite a simple vista: 5.6 – 6.0*

La luz zodiacal sólo es débilmente visible y en las mejores noches de primavera y otoño; la Vía Láctea aparece muy débil ó invisible cerca del horizonte y en su punto más alto aparece "desgastada"; se ven fuentes de luz en todas ó casi todas las direcciones; las nubes aparecen considerablemente más brillantes que el cielo.


*Clase 6 - Cielo periurbano brillante*

*Color: Transición amarillo-rojo
Magnitud límite a simple vista: 5.1 – 5.5*

La luz zodiacal es invisible. La Vía Láctea sólo es visible en el cénit; el cielo hasta una altura de 35° del horizonte aparece gris blanquecino; las nubes aparecen brillantes en cualquier parte del cielo. M33 sólo es visible con al menos binoculares, y Andrómeda es débilmente visible a simple vista.

*Clase 7 - Cielo en transición entre periurbano y urbano*

*Color: Rojo
Magnitud límite a simple vista: 5.0 en el mejor caso*

Todo el cielo tiene un tono gris blanquecino, y pueden apreciarse fuentes de luz en todas direcciones. La Vía Láctea es invisible; la Andrómeda y El Pesebre pueden verse -aunque mal- a simple vista; incluso con telescopios de apertura moderada, los Objetos Messier más brillantes aparecen únicamente cómo las sombras de lo que son en lugares mucho mejores.

*Clase 8 - Cielo urbano*

*Color: Violeta
Magnitud límite a simple vista: 4.5 en el mejor caso*

El cielo brilla blanco ó naranja, y su luz permite leer; sólo los observadores experimentados pueden ver Andrómeda y El Pesebre en noches propicias; incluso al telescopio sólo pueden verse Objetos Messier brillantes; las estrellas que forman asterismos familiares de las constelaciones pueden ser invisibles ó en el mejor de los casos débilmente visibles.

*Clase 9 - Cielo dentro de ciudad*

*Color: Blanco
Magnitud límite a simple vista: 4.0 en el mejor caso*

Mejor dedicarse a otra cosa  :Big Grin: ... para mirar el cielo hay que ponerse gafas de sol. 

El cielo brilla intensamente y muchas estrellas, así cómo constelaciones formadas por estrellas débiles son invisibles; excepto las Pléyades, no hay ningún Objeto Messier visible a simple vista; los únicos objetos que pueden verse todavía en condiciones son la Luna, los planetas, unos pocos cúmulos estelares brillantes, y poco más.

Espero que os sirva.

Fuente de la escala: Wikipedia

Un saludo.

----------


## nando

El telescopio espacial Spitzer de la NASA ha descubierto un extraño punto de calor en un planeta situado fuera del Sistema Solar, en la constelación de Andrómeda, a 44 años luz de la Tierra. El planeta, Upsilon Andromedae b, es un gigante del tipo «Júpiter caliente», llamado así por sus altísimas temperaturas y su constitución gaseosa. Lo extraño del caso, el misterio que los científicos no aciertan a explicarse, es que esa zona de calor extraordinario está situada en una parte del planeta en la que no debería estar, lejos de la exposición a su estrella, lo que contradice todas las teorías conocidas.

http://www.abc.es/20101020/ciencia/d...010201051.html

----------


## ben-amar

http://www.elpais.com/articulo/socie...pepusoc_13/Tes
Un nuevo sistema solar a 2.000 años luz de la Tierra
La NASA presenta también cinco posibles planetas extrasolares de tamaño terrestre y en la zona de habitabilidad, pero están por confirmar

ALICIA RIVERA - Madrid - 02/02/2011


Kepler-11 es una estrella parecida al Sol, situada a unos 2.000 años luz de la Tierra, y afortunadamente tiene un nombre fácil, porque será de las que hay que recordar en la frenética exploración del cielo en busca de planetas extrasolares, a ser posible parecidos a la Tierra. Alrededor de ese astro se ha descubierto un sistema solar con seis planetas, cinco de ellos pequeños, y los astrónomos han podido determinar sus órbitas y sus masas, sus años, sus propiedades dinámicas, sus posiciones en un plano alrededor del astro e incluso deducir su composición. Los nombres de estos seis planetas son también fáciles de recordar aunque, de momento, poco imaginativos: Kepler-b, Kepler-c, Kepler-d, Kepler-e, Kepler-f y Kepler-g. Este último es el más grande y los otros cinco deben estar hechos de elementos más pesados que el helio, dicen los investigadores. Hasta ahora, desde que se descubrió el primero en 1995, se han encontrado más de 520 planetas extrasolares.

Al mismo tiempo, los científicos de la NASA han anunciado que con el mismo telescopio espacial, el Kepler, se han descubierto cinco posibles planetas del tamaño de la Tierra, pero aún son "candidados", es decir, que están por confirmar. Además, estarían en la llamada zona de habitabilidad, es decir a una distancia de su estrella en que la que podrían tener agua en estado líquido. En total el telescopio ha identificado 1.235 candidatos a exoplanetas desde su lanzamiento en 2009, incluídos 400 que se hacen públicos ahos. De ellos, 68 tienen aproximadamente tamaño terrestre, 288 son supertierras, 662 tienen el tamaño de Neptuno, 165 son como Júpiter y 19 mayores. Estos candidatos requiren más observaciones y verificaciones, advierte la NASA.


Dibujo del nuevo sistema planetario descubierto por el telescopio Kepler.- NASA

A la espera de que se confirmen o no estos descubrimientos, en Nature solo se hace referencia al sistema planetario Kepler-11 confirmado. Se trata del mayor sistema planetario extrasolar descubierto hasta ahora por la técnica del tránsito, es decir, midiendo la atenuación de la luz de una estrella cuando un planeta se cruza en la línea de visión desde la Tierra, como si fuera un microeclipse planetario parcial que oscurece ligeramente la luminosidad del astro. "El único sistema plenamente comprobado de múltiples planetas identificados por tránsito hasta ahora era Kepler-9, con dos planetas gigantes y uno de solo 1,6 radios terrestres", destacan los científicos en la revista Nature. "Kepler-11 es un sistema planetario notable cuya arquitectura y dinámica proporciona pistas sobre su formación", añaden. Además, aunque "es extraordinario" en si mismo, "también nos dice muchas cosas acerca de lo ordinario", es decir, los mecanismos de formación y evolución de los conjuntos planetarios, tal vez incluido el del Sol.

El descubrimiento ha sido posible gracias al telescopio Kepler, de la NASA, de casi un metro de diámetro. Es un instrumento especialmente diseñado para buscar y estudiar planetas extrasolares por tránsito que se lanzó al espacio en marzo de 2009. El nuevo sistema planetario es tan interesante y quedan tantas incógnitas que resolver que los científicos han anunciado ya que intentarán seguir obteniendo tiempo del telecopio en órbita para estudiar más detalles.

Más de 100 planetas han sido observados con el Kepler por la técnica del tránsito, que exige instrumentos capaces de medir pequeñísimas variaciones de luminosidad de los astros provocadas un cuerpo minúsculo en comparación a la estrella al cruzarse por delante de ella. De ese centenar, la inmensa mayoría son gigantes tipo Júpiter, solitarios alrededor de su astro. Los cinco planetas pequeños de Kepler-11 tienen años muy cortos, dando una vuelta completa alrededor de su astro en menos de 50 días (10 días la órbita más corta y 47 la más larga) y están en una configuración muy compacta, todos ellos por dentro de la órbita de Mercurio, si se hace el ejercicio teórico de sobreponer su astro al nuestro. La mayor parte del medio millar de exoplanetas conocidos se han encontrado no por tránsito, sino indirectamente, por los bamboleos que inducen gravitatoriamente en sus respectivas estrellas.

Por su masa, los cinco pequeños planetas de Kepler-11 se sitúan entre 2,3 y 13,5 veces la terrestre y del sexto, que tarda 118 días en cumplir una vuelta alrededor de la estrella, nos se ha podido aún determinar su masa, pero es superior a las 300 veces la de la Tierra. Por su radio, el más pequeño es casi el doble del terrestre y el mayor, 4,5 veces.

"Los más masivos de los seis planetas deben ser como nuestros Neptuno y Urano, pero los tres menores son distintos de cualquier cuerpo de nuestro Sistema Solar", afirma Jonathan Fortney (Universidad de California en Santa Cruz, UCSC), uno de los científicos del numeroso equipo que firma el descubrimiento en Nature. La cantidad de brillo de la estrella que se reduce durante el tránsito del planeta informa a los científicos acerca de su radio, y el tiempo que transcurre entre un tránsito y otro indica cuanto tarda en cumplir su órbita. Las masas de los diferentes cuerpos se deducen de los ligeros efectos gravitatorios generados en el sistema. Hasta ahora, los científicos habían logrado determinar la masa y el tamaño de sólo tres exoplanetas más pequeños que Neptuno, informan los expertos de la UCSC.

A partir del radio y la masa, los científicos estiman la composición de estos cuerpos. Los seis tienen densidades inferiores a la terrestre. "Parece que los dos internos [los más cercanos a la estrella] pueden estar formados sobre todo de agua helada con tal vez una leve piel gaseosa, de hidrógeno y helio, como minineptunos", dice Fortney. "Los otros tienen densidades inferiores al agua, lo que parece indicar atmósferas de hidrógeno-helio". Esto es sorprendente, dicen los científicos, porque esos planetas deben ser muy calientes dada su proximidad al astro y a mayor temperatura mayor gravedad es necesaria para conservar la atmósfera. Los astrónomos aún están trabajando en el asunto, pero dicen que tal vez esos cuerpos tenían atmósferas más masivas y que lo que se observa ahora es solo el resto, en unos casos, mientras que en los planetas más cercanos a la estrella se ha perdido ya casi por completo. De cualquier es difícil explicar cómo esos planetas se pudieron forman todos tan cerca de la estrella, por lo que la hipótesis es que nacieron más lejos de ella -al menos algunos- y luego migraron acercándose.

Otro resultado interesante de la investigación es que los seis planetas de Kepler-11 están en el mismo plano, con solo ligeras inclinaciones respecto al mismo, como los planetas del Sistema Solar, lo que refuerza la teoría de que los sistemas planetarios, incluido el solar, se forman en discos planos de gas y polvo que giran alrededor del astro.

El telescopio Kepler observa 150.000 estrellas para ver si se producen en ellas atenuaciones de su luz que indiquen el tránsito de un planeta, con especial interés por posibles cuerpos como la Tierra, pequeños, rocosos, con órbita de unos pocos cientos de días y situados en una zona alrededor del astro que permitiera la existencia de agua en estado líquido y en la que pudiera surgir la vida, explica Eugene Samuel Reich en un artículo en Nature. En otra colaboración, Lee Billings destaca que, pese al gran éxito de la búsqueda de planetas extrasolares en los 15 años desde que se descubrió el primero, las cancelaciones y retrasos de proyectos científicas de la NASA afectan también a una misión para buscar planetas terrestres con la técnica avanzada de interferometría. La culpa es de los recortes en la financiación de las actividades científicas de la agencia espacial estadounidense, las estrecheces económicas y las dificultades del futuro telescopio espacial James Webb, que debe sustituir al Hubble, dice Billings.



Tamaños de los planetas y sistemas planetarios (Kepler-9 y Kepler-11) descubiertos hasta ahora por el telescopio Kepler, respecto al tamaño de Júpiter y de la Tierra.- NASA

En un trocito de cielo

"Hemos encontrado más de 1.200 candidatos a planetas, lo que significa muchos más que todos los que se han encontrado hasta ahora", dice William Borucki, científico principal del telescopio Kepler de la NASA. "Estoy convencido de que la mayoría de estos candidatos se confirmarán en los próximos meses y años". Este telescopio observa más de 150.000 estrellas en un campo de visión que cubre aproximadamente 1/400 del cielo. "El hecho de que hayamos encontrado tantos candidatos a planetas en una fracción celeste tan reducida sugiere que hay incontables planetas en órbita de estrellas como nuestro Sol en la galaxia". Entre la lista de estrellas con planetas candidatos presentada hay 170 con indicios de sistemas planetarios, es decir más de un cuerpo en órbita.

Está previsto que el Kepler siga funcionando hasta noviembre de 2012. "En los próximos años, el telescopio nos permitirá encontrar planetas del tamaño de la Tierra en la zona habitable de otras estrellas", continúa Borucky, "y se desarrollaran futuras misiones para estudiar la composición de sus atmósferas y determinar si son compatibles con la presencia de vida".

----------


## F. Lázaro

Yo me pido en Kepler-10b para mí!!!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Big Grin: 

Los demás no... que son muy grandes y no veas para pasarles la escoba  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Evidentemente, sistemas solares alrededores del nuestro debe haber "tropecientos"... sólo hace falta irlos descubriendo poco a poco, porque para poder visitarlos, lo veo un poco complicado todavía, superar la velocidad de la luz no se hace todos los días  :Embarrassment:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Pues anda que son planetitas también...
Seguro que están planeando posibilidades para que de aquí a un par de siglos(si acaso), cuando nos terminemos de cargar el planeta, llevarnos a todos al Kepler-7b, que seguro que cabemos todos :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: .

----------


## ben-amar

> Yo me pido en Kepler-10b para mí!!!





> cuando nos terminemos de cargar el planeta, llevarnos a todos al Kepler-7b, que seguro que cabemos todos.


Lo siento, ni alquilo ni vendo  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luján

Mañana voy al notario para tomar posesión de todos los exoplanetas, los "habitables" y los no habitables (que seguro que tienen buenos recursos minerales).

Le perguntaré a la Sra propietaria del Sol por dónde cae su notario.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Mañana voy al notario para tomar posesión de todos los exoplanetas, los "habitables" y los no habitables (que seguro que tienen buenos recursos minerales).
> 
> Le perguntaré a la Sra propietaria del Sol por dónde cae su notario.


Cuando lo sepas, dame un toque para ir yo también a por las escrituras  :Wink:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## pevema

Por ahí hay uno que se llama "earth" que no reclama nadie, ese para mi. :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luján

> Por ahí hay uno que se llama "earth" que no reclama nadie, ese para mi.



Mira que como dueño del mundo tendrás que poner solución a sus problemas.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Por eso me pido yo los deshabitados.

----------


## ben-amar

http://www.elpais.com/articulo/socie...lpepusoc_6/Tes

    * ELPAIS.com  >
    * Sociedad

Todo el Sol en una única imagen, por primera vez
Las dos sondas espaciales 'Stereo' captan simultáneamente la superficie de la estrella, cada una desde un lado

ALICIA RIVERA - Madrid - 06/02/2011

Dos sondas espaciales de la NASA, de la misión Stereo, están ahora observando el Sol desde sus respectivas posiciones a 180 grados de distancia una de otra, es decir, cada una a un lado del astro y, fotografiándolo a la vez, han obtenido la primera imagen completa de toda la superficie solar. La capacidad de ver simultáneamente las dos caras del Sol permite hacer un seguimiento riguroso de la estrella y mejora notablemente la predicción de su actividad, lo que resulta esencial para alertar acerca de erupciones que puedan afectar a los satélites, los aviones o las compañías eléctricas, aseguran los expertos de la NASA.


Las dos satélites de la misión Stereo observan los dos hemisferios del Sol
NASA | 06-02-2011


Imagen de la cara del sol no visible desde la Tierra tomada en alta resolución el pasado 2 de febrero por las dos sondas 'Stereo'. La línea negra central se debe a que aún faltaban datos hace cuatro días.
NASA | 06-02-2011

Otros observatorios solares han vigilado el Sol, como el SOHO, que está situado en una posición orbital desde la cual no pierde de vista a la estrella. Pero los Stereo suponen un paso adelante importante. Una mancha solar puede surgir en un momento dado en la cara solar no visible desde la Tierra y, por tanto, el fenómeno queda completamente oculto. Pero la rotación del Sol puede exponer esa región de la mancha hacia el planeta y emitir flujos de plasma. "Ahora ya no puede pasar eso, las regiones activas de nuestra estrella no nos pueden tomar por sorpresa. Gracias a Stereo las veremos venir", dice Bill Murtagh, un experto en predicción solar de la NOAA (Agencia Nacional de la Atmósfera y el océano estadounidense).


Ilustración de una sonda Stereo
NASA | 06-02-2011

Las dos sondas Stereo (de 620 kilos cada una y prácticamente idénticas) fueron lanzadas al espacio en octubre de 2006, se separaron y cada una se dirigió hacia su lugar en posiciones alrededor del Sol. En 2007 empezaron a observar el astro en tres dimensiones y hoy han alcanzado la configuración de oposición, es decir, separadas por 180 grados y cada una mirando a un hemisferio de la estrella. el plan es que sigan tomando imágenes durante los próximos ocho años, lo que supondrá una gran cantidad de información para los científicos que estudian la estrella y su interacción con la Tierra. "Stereo nos revela el Sol tal y como es, una esfera de plasma caliente e intrincados campos magnéticos", dice Angelos Vourlidas, científico de la misión.

Las cámaras de estas sondas espaciales están ajustadas para funcionar en cuatro longitudes de onda de la radiación ultravioleta extrema, apropiadas para seguir el rastro de aspectos clave de la actividad solar.


Ilustracion de la posición de los dos satélites 'Stereo' alrededor del Sol y'la Tierra en primer plano.
NASA | 06-02-2011

----------


## ben-amar

Ya veremos lo que opina la dueña del Sol sobre esto  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luján

> Ya veremos lo que opina la dueña del Sol sobre esto



Pues no puede opinar mucho, pues las sondas están fuera de su propiedad, como mucho solicitará que no puedan fotografiar su interior... pero como lo que fotografían es la fachada...  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## nando

> http://www.elpais.com/articulo/socie...lpepusoc_6/Tes
> 
>     * ELPAIS.com  >
>     * Sociedad
> 
> Todo el Sol en una única imagen, por primera vez
> Las dos sondas espaciales 'Stereo' captan simultáneamente la superficie de la estrella, cada una desde un lado
> 
> ALICIA RIVERA - Madrid - 06/02/2011
> ...


flipante articulo ben amar

----------


## ben-amar

http://www.elpais.com/articulo/socie...pepusoc_11/Tes
    * ELPAIS.com  >
    * Sociedad

4 de 26 en Sociedad  anterior siguiente
Destino: Júpiter
La NASA ultima la nave que enviará en agosto al planeta gigante y planea ya una misión con la ESA hacia las lunas Europa y Ganímedes.

ALICIA RIVERA - Madrid - 09/02/2011
A mediados del próximo mes de agosto partirá con destino a Júpiter una nueva sonda espacial, la Juno, que deberá llegar y ponerse allí en órbita en 2016, para investigar el origen y la evolución de este gigante, comprender cómo se formaron los planetas gaseosos y qué papel jugaron en el conjunto del Sistema Solar. Los científicos, en concreto, quieren saber si tiene un núcleo sólido o es todo gas, medir la cantidad de agua y amoníaco en su atmósfera, observar las auroras allí y cartografiar el intenso campo magnético. La NASA está ya ultimando la construcción de la nave y, mientras tanto, planea el siguiente paso, que sería con la Agencia Europea del Espacio (ESA). Se trataría de una misión conjunta -todavía pendiente de aprobación- enfocada en este caso a dos particulares lunas jupiterinass heladas: Europa y Ganimedes.

El calor del interior de Júpiter brilla a través de las nubes frías y altas que cubren todavía parcialmente el cinturón ecuatorial sur en esta imagen de infrarrojo tomada con el telescopio Keck.

Júpiter, como el Sol, está hecho sobre todo de hidrógeno y de helio. El colapso de una enorme nube de gas y polvo debió dar origen a la estrella y con gran parte del material sobrante se habría formado el gran planeta gaseoso. No está claro si un núcleo inicial capturó el gas que lo envuelve o si la inestabilidad gravitatoria en una parte de la nube inicial colapsó formando el planeta. La sonda Juno está diseñada para abordar este problema observando con detalle los campos magnético y gravitatorio de Júpiter, lo que permitirá conocer la estructura interior y medir la masa.

Otra incógnita jupiterina que quieren abordar los científicos es la profundidad de los rasgos que se observan en el planeta y para ello la sonda espacial captará información sobre la estructura global y la dinámica de la atmósfera en profundidad, bajo las capas de nubes, determinando la composición, la temperatura y los patrones de movimientos, según explican los especialistas del Jet Propulsion Laboratory (JPL, en Califormia) que dirigen la misión.

De la construcción de la sonda Juno, que debería funcionar 10 años en órbita de Júpiter, se encarga la empresa Lockheed Martin, en Denver. A bordo lleva un experimento radio-gravitatorio, radiómetros para estudiar la composición de la atmósfera, un magnetómetro y detectores de plasma y de partículas cargadas. La Agencia Espacial Italiana (ASI) aporta un espectrómetro infrarrojo a la misión. Si parte en agosto, como está previsto, y tras cinco años de viaje, llegará a Júpiter en julio de 2016 y se pondrá en una órbita de trabajo muy elíptica, sobrevolando los polos del planeta y acercándose hasta 4.800 kilómetros de altura sobre la capa externa de nubes. Una de las pesadillas de los ingenieros que han diseñado y construido la nave es la protección imprescindible de sus equipos electrónicos frente a la radiación intensa de los cinturones que rodean a Júpiter a la altura del ecuador, análogos a los terrestres cinturones de Van Allen, pero mucho más agresivos. Una caja de titanio de un centímetro de grosor mantendrá a salvo las partes más delicadas de la nave.


Montaje de la sonda espacial
NASA | 09-02-2011
Los especialistas montan la sonda espacial Juno, que debe ser lanzada a mediados del próximo agosto.

El paso siguiente para conocer el sistema de Júpiter podría ser la investigación sistemática de dos de sus lunas más interesantes, Europa y Ganímedes, ambas con posibles océanos cubiertos de hielo, aunque diferentes por su estructura. La idea que están desarrollando la NASA y la ESA es hacer una misión conjunta con dos sondas, de manera que la de los estadounidenses se dirija a Europa y la de los europeos, a Ganímedes. Son "los mundos jupiterinos del agua", dice Bob Pappalardo, que lidera en el JPL la propuesta científica de esta misión. Además, las sondas estudiarían las otras dos grandes lunas galileanas Io y Calisto.

Júpiter no es un desconocido para las ciencias espaciales y tuvo una misión específica hace pocos años, la sonda Galileo, que estuvo en órbita de ese planeta desde 1995 hasta 2003 y obtuvo información muy interesante sobre su meteorología pese a un problema con una antena de transmisión de datos que limitó las ambiciones iniciales del proyecto. Al final de la misión, la sonda recibió órdenes desde la Tierra para zambullirse en la atmósfera de Júpiter y evitar así que, si se quedaba descontrolada, fuese a parar a las lunas Europa o Ganímedes y las contaminase. Europa interesa especialmente a muchos científicos porque tal vez podría tener condiciones apropiadas para albergar alguna forma de vida, como refleja la saga 2001 de Arthur C. Clarke.

Vuelve el cinturón ecuatorial sur

La desaparición temporal de un cinturón oscuro nuboso en Júpiter se ha debido a una capa de nubes altas y brillantes que lo ha ocultado desde hace casi un año, han confirmado nuevas imágenes del planeta obtenidas por uno de los telescopios Keck, en Hawai.

Las imágenes, en infrarrojo, comparadas con otras en luz visible, revelan el adelgazamiento de la capa de nubes que ha ocultado las habituales, más oscuras y bajas, en el cinturón ecuatorial sur del planeta. Este fenómeno se produce ocasionalmente, pero no es frecuente.


Cinturón ecuatorial de Júpiter
MIKE WONG/ FRANCK MARCHIS/ W.M. KECK OBSERVATORY | 09-02-2011

Para obtener las nuevas imágenes se adaptó la óptica del Keck II. Normalmente los astrónomos utilizan un láser potente para crear una estrella artificial, de guía, con lo que logran cancelar la interferencia de la atmósfera terrestre. Sin embargo, Júpiter es tan brillante que no deja ver la estrella. Se necesitaba algo mucho más brillante y cercano al planeta, por lo que utilizaron la luna Europa, que el 30 de noviembre pasado estaba situada en el lugar adecuado, explica Franck Marchis, uno de los astrónomos estadounidenses que han participado en la observación. Esta técnica es compleja, pero ha tenido éxito.



'Juno' en Júpiter
NASA | 09-02-2011
Ilustración de la sonda scientífica automática Juno sobre una imagen de Júpiter.

----------


## Luján

¿¿A Europa??

¿Acaso esta gente no ha leído 2010 Odisea dos y 2061 Odisea tres?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## perdiguera

Hoy publica el País la siguiente noticia:
http://www.elpais.com/articulo/socie...pepusoc_17/Tes

El observatorio espacial de rayos X Chandra ha identificado un grupo de posibles agujeros negros formando un anillo en una galaxia distorsionada tras una colisión con otra, a una distancia de la Tierra de 430 millones de años luz. Se trata del conjunto Arp 147 y la NASA ha hecho una combinación de datos del Chandra con imágenes captadas por el telescopio espacial Hubble en la que se aprecia un anillo azulado residual de lo que fue una galaxia espiral. Ese anillo está lleno de jóvenes estrellas masivas, generadas por efecto de la colisión galáctica, que han evolucionado muy rápidamente -en pocos millones de años- y han explotado en supernovas, dejando densas estrellas de neutrones y probables agujeros negros. Parte de estos cuerpos remanentes de estrellas muertas deben de tener astros compañeros a los que roban materia, en un proceso de alta energía que genera X.

También se detecta en la emisión de rayos X en el núcleo de la otra galaxia -una elíptica que se aprecia rojiza- seguramente debida a un agujero negro supermasivo. Los científicos no sólo han utilizado la información captada por el Chandra y por el Hubble, sino que han recurrido también en su investigación a telescopios de ultravioleta y de infrarrojo para estimar la tasa de formación de estrellas en el anillo. El trabajo, presentado ahora por la NASA, fue publicado en octubre pasado en la revista Astrophysical Journal.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> ¿¿A Europa??
> 
> ¿Acaso esta gente no ha leído 2010 Odisea dos y 2061 Odisea tres?


Jaja  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: , _allí no se puede ir! No vayáis!_  :Stick Out Tongue: 

A lo mejor de esos océanos es de donde provenían los extraterrestres de la película _Independence Day_  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Luján

Noticia en ABC:

http://www.abc.es/20110215/ciencia/a...102151108.html




> *La erupción ocurrió el domingo y hoy podrá alcanzar la Tierra,   aunque no está previsto que cause daños*
> 
> 
> El pasado domingo, uno de los agujeros detectados sobre la superficie del Sol dejó escapar *la llamarada solar más potente del actual ciclo*  en el que se encuentra el astro rey. La explosión de radiación cruzó el  espectro electromagnético desde las ondas de radio a los rayos X y  rayos gamma, algo intensísimo que, si se produjera más cerca, podría  freír la Tierra en un instante. Los efectos de este fenómeno generado a  150 millones de kilómetros de distancia *se notarán en nuestro planeta*, pero, por fortuna, de una forma inocua. Los expertos creen que *este martes podrían producirse auroras en altas latitudes,* como en los polos. 
>    NASA / SDO
> 
> 
>  La llamarada, en el centro del Sol
> 
> ...

----------


## F. Lázaro

Gracias por la noticia Luján  :Wink:  Se va acercando el 2012... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Aquí he encontrado un vídeo de la eyección solar del día 11: 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hgEmLdm-4cc[/ame]

La pregunta es... si parece ser que la eyección del día 13 ha sido "generosa"... podrían producirse auroras en latitudes más bajas a lo habitual? En teoría sí  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Aunque dudo que se pueda ver por aquí... para poder ver una a nuestras latitudes, el castañazo que tiene que pegar el Sol ha de ser tremendo  :Embarrassment:

----------


## REEGE

:Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): http://es.noticias.yahoo.com/23/2011...a-b590e66.html

----------


## ben-amar

> http://es.noticias.yahoo.com/23/2011...a-b590e66.html


Pues claro, ¡vaya pregunta!
¿como piensas que han venido Hipolito, Gedeon, y A.  Cifuentes?  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luján

> Pues claro, ¡vaya pregunta!
> ¿como piensas que han venido Hipolito, Gedeon, y A.  Cifuentes?


Higinio, es Higinio, no le cambies el nombre. Eso déjaselo a él/ella.

Otro extraterrestre es Nirvana  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ben-amar

Usa tantos nombre que ya no se como se llama

----------


## perdiguera

> Pues claro, ¡vaya pregunta!
> ¿como piensas que han venido Hipolito, Gedeon, y A.  Cifuentes?


No te preocupes que en la nave caben más




> Higinio, es Higinio, no le cambies el nombre. Eso déjaselo a él/ella.
> 
> Otro extraterrestre es Nirvana


Evidente, tambien cabe este último




> Usa tantos nombre que ya no se como se llama


Tiene más, muchísimos más, una barbaridad.

Ah, REEGE, siempre han existido ovnis, pero no creo que fuesen de otra parte que de la Tierra. Si hubiesen sido de fuera, nos hubiesen dejado por imposibles hace muchos años y se hubiesen marchado a otro mundo más avanzado.

----------


## ben-amar

Miércoles, 16/2/2011, 06:59 h
ELPAIS.COMCiencia

Un cometa casi seis años después
La nave 'Stardust' se cruza con el Tempel 1, bombardeado en 2005 por otro vehículo - Un error de programación retrasa la llegada de las imágenes

MALEN RUIZ DE ELVIRA - Madrid - 16/02/2011

¿Cómo cambia un cometa tras recibir el impacto de un proyectil y pasar por las cercanías del Sol? Es lo que se preguntan los responsables de la misión Stardust que la prolongaron para enviar la sonda a una cita con el cometa Tempel 1, el mismo que en julio de 2005 fue bombardeado por la nave Deep Impact.
Con precisión celeste, se encontraron ayer la nave y el cometa a 337 millones de kilómetros de la Tierra. Se cruzaron a una distancia mínima de 178 kilómetros a las 5.39 de la madrugada (hora peninsular), según los datos de telemetría recibidos en el Jet Propulsion Laboratory de la NASA, en California. La nave tomó 72 imágenes de alta resolución durante el cruce, el número máximo que le permite su ordenador a bordo. Una hora después, se giró y apuntó su antena de alta ganancia hacia la Tierra para enviar las imágenes secuencialmente.

Hasta ahí, todo bien. Sin embargo, los científicos de la misión pasaron varias horas de frustrante espera durante la tarde de ayer en España (nueve horas menos en California). Por un error de programación, la nave robótica envió las imágenes cronológicamente, empezando por las más lejanas, en las que el cometa se veía solo como un pequeño punto blanco. La NASA retrasó la presentación de los análisis preliminares de las imágenes, porque las más interesantes e informativas tardaron mucho más en llegar de lo que se había previsto.

Lo primero que dijeron los responsables de la misión es que esta ha sido un éxito. Lo segundo, que habían localizado el cráter del impacto, aunque bastante menos marcado de lo que pensaban. Las imágenes del supuesto cráter también se hicieron esperar en la presentación, y los científicos tuvieron que asegurar varias veces que era verdad. Finalmente, se vio algo que resultaba difícil de identificar como un cráter. "Está menos marcado de lo que pensábamos, aunque el tamaño es el calculado. Creemos que el material eyectado cubrió el agujero parcialmente, el cráter se enterró a sí mismo", dijo Joe Veverka, de la Universidad de Cornell (EE UU).

Jay Melosh, miembro del equipo científico por parte de la Universidad Purdue, había calculado que el cráter tiene unos 100 metros de diámetro, lo que confirmaría que el material es poroso y de poca dureza. El polvo resultante del impacto impidió verlo en 2005. Algunas de las pequeñas partículas, de una combinación de agua de hielo y polvo de silicato, salieron a la velocidad suficiente como para escapar del cometa para siempre. Sin embargo, otras volvieron a caer en la superficie del cometa, y su resto sólido es lo que supuestamente ha escondido casi el cráter.

Habrá que esperar a más detalles. Además de ver el cometa, de forma alargada y seis kilómetros de longitud, los científicos están interesados en los datos que indican la composición, distribución y flujo del polvo del coma, el material que rodea el núcleo. Ayer, ya habían identificado varias zonas que aparecían distintas en las imágenes actuales respecto a las de 2005. "Se ha erosionado un área de unos 20 ó 30 metros", dijo Don Brownlee, de la Universidad de Washington (EE UU). La causa, explicaron los especialistas, es la evaporación del hielo del núcleo del cometa por el calentamiento del Sol. Como tiene un poco de gravedad las partículas se desplazan por la superficie. También se ha localizado una zona con depósitos de material en capas, algo nuevo para los geólogos planetarios,

Cuando un cometa se acerca al Sol se calienta y pierde parte de su material a través del proceso de sublimación, por el que un sólido se convierte en vapor sin pasar por la fase de líquido. Tras unos 1.000 pases por las cercanías del Sol, el cometa pierde la mayor parte de sus materiales volátiles y ya no hay lugar a la gran y bella cola de polvo que es la firma de los cometas en el cielo nocturno.

Zona del cráter de 2005, entre dos cráteres antiguos, en imágenes de 2005 (izquierda) y de ayer.- NASA

----------


## ben-amar

Miércoles, 16/2/2011, 22:05 h
ELPAIS.COMSociedad
Un rincón del cielo de concurso
Una fotografía de la nebulosa Messier 78 gana el certamen de Tesoros Ocultos 2010

A.R. - Madrid - 16/02/2011

Una bella imagen de la nebulosa Messier 78, situada en la constelación de Orión, a unos 1.350 años luz de la Tierra, y visible con un telescopio pequeño, ha ganado el concurso de astrofotografía Tesoros Ocultos 2010, del Observatorio Europeo Austral (ESO). En la nebulosa las partículas de polvo reflejan la luz de las estrellas. El tono azulado es el color dominante porque esas partículas dispersan más eficazmente la corta longitud de onda de la luz azul que la más larga del rojo.

Imagen de la nebulosa Messier 78, ganadora del certamen Tesoros Ocultos 2010, del Observatorio Europeo Austral.- ESO / IGOR CHEKALIN

El concurso Tesoros Ocultos pretende rescatar imágenes interesantes del cielo archivadas como información en bruto en la base de datos del ESO. El ganador de la última edición, con la foto de Messier 78, es el ruso Igor Chekalin, que resaltó la imagen a partir de varias exposiciones monocromo tomadas con filtros azul, amarillo verdoso y rojo. La imagen fue tomada con un telescopio de 2,2 metros de diámetro del observatorio de La Silla, en Chile.

Messier 78, además de la zona brillante, tiene más rasgos interesantes, señalan los expertos del ESO, como la banda oscura que se aprecia desde la parte superior izquierda hasta la parte inferior derecha, que bloquea la luz de las estrellas que están detrás. También se distinguen estructuras rosadas que se forman por los chorros de materia emitidos por estrellas recientemente formadas y aún ocultas en nubes de polvo.

En la fotografía rescatada por Chekalin se distinguen dos astros brillantes (HD38563A y B), pero en la nebulosa hay muchas más estrellas, incluyendo una colección de unas 45 jóvenes de poca masa, que tienen menos de 10 millones de años y en su centro no ha comenzado aún la fusión del hidrógeno.

Detalles de la nebulosa
ESO / IGOR CHEKALIN | 16-02-2011
Tres regiones de la nebulosa Messier 78 fotografiadas con un telescopio de 2,2 metros de diámetro en el observatorio europeo de La Silla (Chile).

----------


## ben-amar

http://www.elpais.com/articulo/socie...pepusoc_10/Tes
Así se forma un sistema planetario
El telescopio japonés Subaru desvela en detalle los discos alrededor de estrellas jóvenes

MALEN RUIZ DE ELVIRA - Madrid - 17/02/2011

Aunque el Sistema Solar esté formado desde hace mucho tiempo, en el Universo se construyen muchos otros sistemas planetarios. Las primeras imágenes detalladas de discos protoplanetarios, alrededor de dos jóvenes estrellas, las ha tomado el telescopio japonés Subaru, que está situado en Hawai. Estas imágenes están ayudando a descifrar el proceso de la formación de los planetas, a partir de un disco de polvo y gas que rodea el astro.

Disco protoplanetario

SUBARU TELESCOPE | 17-02-2011

Imagen del disco de la estrella AB Aur (oculta con una máscara negra) con los dos anillos no concentricos existentes (colores azul y morado y naranja y rojo, respectivamente).
Los discos evolucionan como subproducto de la formación de las propias estrellas, pero no se conocen los detalles del origen y maduración de los planetas, explican los astrónomos de Subaru. La detección de más de 500 exoplanetas, alrededor de estrellas distintas de nuestro Sol, ha aumentado el interés en el estudio de los discos. Los astrónomos se preguntan si cada planeta surgen de la colisión de cuerpos rocosos y helados más pequeños o de la inestabilidad gravitatoria en los discos.

Una de las imágenes actuales es de una estrella muy joven, AB Aur, en la constelación del Auriga. Solo tiene un millón de años y está rodeada por su disco, que orbita la estrella más cerca de lo que lo hace Neptuno. Esta estructura consta de dos anillos inclinados respecto al plano ecuatorial y un espacio vacío en medio. El centro geométrico del disco no coincide con la situación de la estrella. Estas irregularidades sugieren la existencia de al menos un planeta gigante que está afectando la estructura del disco.

El otro disco observado es el que rodea la estrella LkCa 15, de varios millones de años de edad. Se ha obtenido la primera imagen directa de una brecha en su disco cuya existencia ya había sido sugerida por observaciones anteriores. La falta de material en la vecindad de la estrella implica que un planeta gigante está recogiendo (y así aumentando de tamaño) la materia sobrante.

Estas observaciones, que publica la revista Astrophysical Journal , se enmarcan en el proyecto SEEDS, dirigido por Motohide Tamura del Observatorio Astronómico Nacional de Japón . Los discos son difíciles de estudiar porque son muy planos y porque la luz de la estrella los oculta. Hasta ahora solo se había podido estudiar la parte externa de la estructura. Por otro lado, la inclinación de las órbitas respecto al plano ecuatorial puede ser lo normal en el resto del Universo, señalan los investigadores de Subaru, tras calcular la inclinación de las órbitas de dos exoplanetas.

Formación de un sistema planetario

SUBARU TELESCOPE | 17-02-2011

Etapas de la formación de un sistema planetario. De arriba abajo la protoestrella a la edad de 10.000 y 100.000 años, el disco a su alrededor al millón de años, la formación del primer planeta pasados 10 millones de años y el sistema completo a los 100 millones de años.

----------


## nando

Los expertos están, esta vez, todos de acuerdo. Una tormenta geomagnética como la que se produjo en la Tierra el pasado martes no es un fenómeno aislado. Y a pesar de que la que nos golpeó la semana pasada, hasta ahora la más potente del actual ciclo solar, no tuvo mayores consecuencias, en futuras ocasiones podríamos no tener tanta suerte. Un fenómeno similar, en efecto, tiene la potencia necesaria para acabar, de un solo golpe, con la sociedad tecnológica del mundo moderno.

*Esperando la gran tormenta*

La tormenta del pasado martes es el principio de una situación que, según los científicos, sólo puede ir a peor. De hecho, apenas si estamos al comienzo del actual ciclo solar y se espera que la actividad del Astro Rey se vaya haciendo cada vez más intensa en los próximos once años.

http://www.abc.es/20110221/ciencia/a...102210720.html

----------


## Luján

> Los expertos están, esta vez, todos de acuerdo. Una tormenta geomagnética como la que se produjo en la Tierra el pasado martes no es un fenómeno aislado. Y a pesar de que la que nos golpeó la semana pasada, hasta ahora la más potente del actual ciclo solar, no tuvo mayores consecuencias, en futuras ocasiones podríamos no tener tanta suerte. Un fenómeno similar, en efecto, tiene la potencia necesaria para acabar, de un solo golpe, con la sociedad tecnológica del mundo moderno.
> 
> *Esperando la gran tormenta*
> 
> La tormenta del pasado martes es el principio de una situación que, según los científicos, sólo puede ir a peor. De hecho, apenas si estamos al comienzo del actual ciclo solar y se espera que la actividad del Astro Rey se vaya haciendo cada vez más intensa en los próximos once años.
> 
> http://www.abc.es/20110221/ciencia/a...102210720.html


Si. Es posible un fenómeno así, por eso desde EEUU ya están pensando en crear un "escudo". Creo que ya se puso algo por aquí.

----------


## nando

> Si. Es posible un fenómeno así, por eso desde EEUU ya *están pensando en crear un "escudo"*. Creo que ya se puso algo por aquí.


Ya, pero el escudo será solo para ellos (por cierto esto suena a guerra de las galaxias  :Big Grin: )

que pasará con el resto??? :Confused:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Si. Es posible un fenómeno así, por eso *desde EEUU ya están pensando en crear un "escudo"*. Creo que ya se puso algo por aquí.


Ya mismo vemos a la Tierra con un escudo igual que el que tenían las naves extraterrestres de la película _Independence Day_  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Cuando pase la tormenta y no haya hecho nada sobre la Tierra, saldrá el amigo con el humo de la victoria... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## ben-amar

Viernes, 25/2/2011
    * ELPAIS.com>
    * Edición impresa>
    * Última

Hallado un compañero estelar en el disco de una estrella joven
Astrónomos de ESO localizan un cuerpo que podría ser un planeta en formación

M.R.E. - Madrid - 24/02/2011
El efímero disco de material que rodea a una estrella joven, donde se podría estar formando un sistema planetario, ha podido estudiarse por primera vez, con resultados interesantes. Un equipo internacional de astrónomos pudo detectar en el disco a un compañero mucho menos masivo que la estrella, que podría ser la causa del gran hueco que se observa en él. Futuras observaciones permitirán determinar si este compañero es un planeta o una enana marrón.
Los planetas se forman a partir de discos de material que rodean a las estrellas, pero la transición desde discos de polvo hasta sistemas planetarios es rápida y muy pocas estrellas son identificadas durante esta fase, informa el Observatorio Europeo Austral (ESO) cuyo Very Large Telescope (VLT), en Chile se ha utilizado para la observación. Uno de estos astros es T Chamaeleontis (T Cha), una estrella tenue, ubicada en la pequeña constelación austral de Camaleón, que es comparable con nuestro Sol, pero está mucho más cerca del comienzo de su vida. T Cha se encuentra a unos 330 años luz de la Tierra y sólo tiene unos siete millones de años de edad. Hasta ahora ningún planeta en formación ha sido encontrado en el interior de estos discos de transición, aunque previamente se han logrado observar planetas en discos más maduros.

"Estudios anteriores habían mostrado que T Cha era un excelente objetivo para estudiar cómo se forman los sistemas planetarios", dice Johan Olofsson, del Instituto Max Planck de Astronomía , uno de los autores principales de los dos artículos científicos publicados en la revista Astronomy & Astrophysics, que describen este nuevo trabajo. "Pero esta estrella es bastante lejana, por lo que se necesitó todo el poder del interferómetro del VLT para distinguir los detalles más finos y ver lo que está ocurriendo en el disco de polvo".

Los astrónomos encontraron que parte del material del disco formaba un delgado anillo de polvo a tan sólo unos 20 millones de kilómetros de la estrella. Más allá de este disco interior encontraron una zona sin polvo y un disco externo, comenzando en regiones ubicadas a 1.100 millones de kilómetros de la estrella y extendiéndose hacia el exterior.

Nuria Huélamo, del Centro de Astrobiología español, la primera autora del segundo artículo, continúa la historia: "Para nosotros, el hueco en el disco de polvo alrededor de T Cha era una evidencia concluyente, y nos preguntamos: ¿estaremos siendo testigos de un compañero abriendo un hueco dentro del disco protoplanetario?".

Sin embargo, encontrar un tenue compañero tan cerca de una estrella brillante fue un enorme reto técnico. Después de un cuidadoso análisis encontraron signos claros de un objeto ubicado en el hueco entre discos, a unos 1.000 millones de kilómetros de la estrella -un poco más lejos que Júpiter en nuestro Sistema Solar- y cerca del borde exterior del hueco. Esta es la primera vez que se detecta un objeto más pequeño que una estrella en el hueco de un disco de transición que rodea a una estrella joven. La evidencia sugiere que el compañero no puede ser una estrella normal, pero podría ser una enana marrón rodeada de polvo o, aún más interesante, un planeta recién formado.

Huélamo concluye: "Este es un excelente estudio conjunto que combina dos diferentes instrumentos de vanguardia en el Observatorio de Paranal de ESO. Observaciones futuras nos permitirán descubrir más acerca del compañero y el disco, y también entender qué alimenta al disco de polvo interior".

La estrella y el disco protoplanetario

ESO/L. CALÇADA | 24-02-2011

Representación del objeto encontrado en el disco de la estrella T Cha (al fondo).

----------


## Luján

Noticia encontrada en AstroSeti:




> Por : Jorge A. Vázquez 27-02-2011
> _El Observatorio de rayos X de la NASA, Chandra, ha descubierto la  primera prueba directa de un superfluido, un extraño estado de la  materia, en el en núcleo de una estrella de neutrones._ 
> El Observatorio de rayos X de la NASA, Chandra, ha descubierto la primera prueba directa de un superfluído, un extraño estado de la materia, en el núcleo de una estrella de neutrones. Los superfluídos creados en los laboratorios de la Tierra muestran ciertas propiedades muy llamativas, tales como la habilidad de trepar y escapar de recipientes herméticos. El hallazgo tiene importantes implicaciones para la comprensión de las interacciones nucleares en la materia, a las mayores densidades conocidas.
> Representación artística de la estrella de
> neutrones del remanente de supernova
> Cassiopeia A. Créditos de la ilustración:
> NASA/CXC/M.Weiss.  Las estrellas de neutrones contienen la materia más densa que se puede observar de forma directa. Una cucharilla de estrella de neutrones pesaría seis mil millones de toneladas. La presión en el núcleo de la estrella es tan alta que la mayoría de las partículas cargadas, los electrones y los protones, se fusionan, produciendo una estrella compuesta principalmente de partículas sin carga, denominadas protones.
> 
> Dos equipos de investigación independientes  estudiaron el remanente de supernova de Cassiopeia A, o Cas A, abreviado: los restos de una estrella gigante situada a 11 000 años luz, cuya explosión habría sido observada en la Tierra hace unos 330 años. Los datos obtenidos por Chandra muestran una caída rápida de la temperatura de la ultradensa estrella de neutrones que quedó tras la explosión de supenova, mostrando que se ha enfriado un 4 por ciento en un período de 10 años.
> ...

----------


## REEGE

http://es.noticias.yahoo.com/23/2011...a-b590e66.html

----------


## sergi1907

Washington, 9 mar (EFE).- Un grupo de astrofísicos ha descubierto grupos de galaxias lejanas que parecen "viejas", a pesar de ser más "jóvenes", lo que puede obligar a revisar las teorías del comienzo del Universo, según un estudio difundido hoy por la American Association for Advancement of Sciences (AAAS). Seguir leyendo el arículo
Foto y Vídeo relacionado Galaxias "jóvenes" de aspecto "viejo", obligarían a repensar el más Ampliar fotografía Los científicos se llevaron una sorpresa al observar estas galaxias de cerca ya que por cómo estaban agrupadas creían que había pasado más tiempo de su formación y suponían que eran más "viejas" de lo que son en realidad.

"Hemos medido la distancia hasta los grupos de galaxias más lejanos nunca encontrados", afirmó Raphael Gobat, quien lideró la investigación del Observatorio Europeo del Sur.

"Lo sorprendente es que cuando observamos de cerca este grupo de galaxias no parecen jóvenes, muchas de ellas se han asentado y no se parecen a las usuales galaxias con estrellas en formación observadas en el principio del Universo", explicó Gobat.

Los astrofísicos realizaron estas mediciones desde el Very Large Telescope (VLT) del Observatorio de La Silla en Chile y el telescopio Subaru en Hawai.

Los conjuntos de galaxias, que se juntan por gravedad a lo largo del tiempo, son las mayores estructuras que se conocen en el Universo.

La teoría señala que estos inmensos conjuntos de galaxias se forman con el tiempo, por lo que no existirían durante la primera formación del Universo.

Sin embargo, los resultados mostraron que lo que se ve actualmente es un conjunto de galaxias tal y como eran cuando el Universo tenía apenas 3.000 millones de años, es decir, menos de cuarto de su edad actual.

Estos conjuntos de galaxias no están compuestos por estrellas en formación, como se suponía, si no por estrellas de más de mil millones de años unidas por una nube de gas caliente.

Por lo tanto, la conclusión del equipo de astrofísicos es que "los conjuntos de galaxias ya existían cuando el Universo era mucho más joven".

"Si futuras observaciones encuentran muchas más, esto quiere decir que nuestro entendimiento de las primeras etapas del Universo debe ser revisado", señaló Gobat.

http://es.noticias.yahoo.com/9/20110...b-cc4c324.html

----------


## nando

La «súper Luna» del día de San José no causará terremotos ni erupciones devastadoras
Los expertos restan importancia a los mensajes alarmistas para el 19 de marzo, día en el que el satélite estará en el punto más cercano a la Tierra en los últimos 20 años.

El próximo 19 de marzo la Luna se encontrará a "solo" 356.577 kilómetros de la Tierra, más cerca de lo que ha estado en los últimos 18 años. Ese mismo día, además, habrá Luna llena, lo cual ha bastado para llenar internet, una vez más, de las peores previsiones catastrofistas. Debido a su inusual proximidad nuestro satélite provocará, dicen los agoreros, tormentas enormes, erupciones volcánicas devastadoras y terremotos a gran escala en todo el planeta. Y si bien es cierto que la gravedad lunar afecta en varios modos a la Tierra, ningún experto cree que este perigeo lunar (su máxima aproximación a nosotros durante su órbita) pueda causarnos daño alguno.

http://www.abc.es/20110310/ciencia/a...103100753.html

----------


## Luján

> La «súper Luna» del día de San José no causará terremotos ni erupciones devastadoras
> Los expertos restan importancia a los mensajes alarmistas para el 19 de marzo, día en el que el satélite estará en el punto más cercano a la Tierra en los últimos 20 años.
> [...]
> El próximo 19 de marzo la Luna se encontrará a "solo" 356.577 kilómetros de la Tierra, más cerca de lo que ha estado en los últimos 18 años. Ese mismo día, además, habrá Luna llena, lo cual ha bastado para llenar internet, una vez más, de las peores previsiones catastrofistas. Debido a su inusual proximidad nuestro satélite provocará, dicen los agoreros, tormentas enormes, erupciones volcánicas devastadoras y terremotos a gran escala en todo el planeta. Y si bien es cierto que la gravedad lunar afecta en varios modos a la Tierra, ningún experto cree que este perigeo lunar (su máxima aproximación a nosotros durante su órbita) pueda causarnos daño alguno.
> 
> http://www.abc.es/20110310/ciencia/a...103100753.html



Eso me suena, pero con Marte, en vez de la Luna  :Frown: . Creo que ya se habló de ello en este mismo hilo, pero pongo otra vez lo que puse sobre eso en mi blog (http://spycho80.blogspot.com/2009/05...e-marte.html):




> * El gran acercamiento de Marte, desmontando bulos* 
> 
> Originalmente publicada en Astroseti, viene al pelo de un Correo Electrónico que recibí hace unos días.
> 
> En  los últimos años se ha puesto de moda lanzar a la red un bulo, el cual  se manda de forma periódica casi todos los años hablando de diferentes  fechas para el evento.
> 
> Se trata del famoso bulo de que Marte se  observará tan grande que parecerá a nuestros ojos con el mismo tamaño de  la Luna. Nada más lejos de la realidad. Este es el texto que circula  por la red:
> 
> Dos Lunas en el Cielo
> ...

----------


## Luján

Por cierto, que merece la pena leerse el artículo (el que ha puesto Nando) entero.

¡Y sobre todo los comentarios! :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!: 

Dios, cómo es la gente!!

----------


## santy

El articulo muy bueno, solo espero que el cielo esté despejado esa noche :Smile: 
Los comentarios de alguna gente son el no va más, lo que hará el aburrimiento :Cool:  :Cool:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Por cierto, que merece la pena leerse el artículo (el que ha puesto Nando) entero.
> 
> *¡Y sobre todo los comentarios!
> 
> Dios, cómo es la gente!!*


Pfff  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Algunos de ellos, te entran ganas de tomarte un trago de tequila sin sal y limón sólo con leerlos  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## nando

Edito comentario 85

Ahora el volcán, estos de la noticia no dan ni una, como Zapatero  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

y esto no lo edito ,*lo digo yo nos estaremos volviendo LUNATICOS* :Confused:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ben-amar

http://ciencia.nasa.gov/science-at-n...01/ast15feb_1/
Los científicos de la NASA que estudian al Sol, dicen que el asombroso campo magnético de nuestra estrella se está volteando --clara señal de que el máximo solar está aquí.

15 de Febrero, 2001 -- No se puede saber con sólo mirarlo, pero los científicos dicen que el Sol acaba de sufrir un cambio importante. El campo magnético de nuestra estrella se ha invertido.

El polo norte magnético del Sol, que se situaba en el hemisferio norte hace sólo unos meses, ahora apunta al sur. Es una situación poco común, pero no inesperada.

"Esto siempre sucede alrededor de la época del máximo solar," dice David Hathaway, físico solar del Centro Marshall de Vuelos Espaciales. "Los polos magnéticos intercambian lugares durante el apogeo del ciclo de las manchas solares. De hecho, es buen indicio de que el máximo solar realmente llegó".

Abajo: Los conteos de manchas solares, mostrados aquí frente a una imagen de rayos x del Sol, se están acercando a su máximo para el actual ciclo solar.


Los polos magnéticos del Sol permanecerán como se encuentran ahora, con el polo norte magnético apuntando hacia el hemisferio sur del Sol, hasta el año 2012 cuando se reviertan de nuevo. Esta transición ocurre, hasta donde sabemos, cada 11 años en el apogeo de cada ciclo de manchas solares -- como un reloj.

El campo magnético de la Tierra también se voltea, pero con menor regularidad. Las inversiones consecutivas del campo magnético terrestre se hallan espaciados por intervalos de 5 mil hasta 50 millones de años. La última inversión ocurrió hace 740 000 años. Algunos investigadores creen que en nuestro planeta hace ya mucho que deberíamos de haber experimentado una inversión del campo magnético, pero nadie sabe exactamente cuando puede ocurrir.

Aunque los campos magnéticos solar y terrestre se comportan de manera diferente, tienen algo en común: su forma. Durante el mínimo solar, tanto el campo del Sol como el de la Tierra, se parece al campo de un imán de barra, con grandes espirales cerca del ecuador y líneas de campo abiertas de campo cerca de los polos. Los científicos llaman a este tipo de campo un "dipolo". El campo dipolar del Sol es casi tan fuerte como el de un imán para el refrigerador, es decir, unos 50 gauss (unidades de intensidad de un campo magnético). El campo de la tierra es unas 100 veces más débil.

Abajo: El campo magnético básico del Sol, como el de la Tierra, se parece al de un imán de barra.


Cuando llega el máximo solar y las manchas solares dan vida a la faz del Sol, el campo magnético de nuestra estrella comienza a cambiar. Las manchas solares son lugares donde intensos espirales magnéticos --cientos de veces más poderosos que el campo dipolar ambiental -- se asoman hacia la fotosfera.

"Los flujos meridionales sobre la superficie del Sol arrastran campos magnéticos desde las manchas solares situadas en latitudes medias hasta los polos", explica Hathaway . "Los polos acaban invirtiéndose debido a que estos flujos transportan campos magnéticos apuntando al sur hacia el polo norte magnético y campos magnéticos apuntando al norte hacia el polo sur magnético". El campo dipolar se debilita uniformemente conforme los flujos opuestos en dirección se acumulan en los polos del Sol, hasta que a la altura del máximo solar, los polos magnéticos cambian de polaridad y comienzan a crecer hacia una nueva dirección.

Hathaway notó la última inversión polar en un "diagrama magnético de mariposa". Usando datos recolectados por astrónomos del Observatorio Solar Nacional de los E.U. en Kitt Peak, Hathaway pudo graficar el campo magnético promedio del Sol, día a día, como función de la latitud solar y del tiempo desde 1975 hasta el presente. El resultado es una gráfica parecida a una banda de grabación que revela los patrones magnéticos que evolucionan en la superficie del Sol. "Lo llamamos diagrama de mariposa", dice, "porque las manchas solares crean unos patrones en el gráfico que parecen alas de mariposa".

En el diagrama de mariposa, que se muestra abajo, los campos polares del Sol aparecen como bandas de color uniforme cerca de los 90 grados de latitud. Cuando los colores cambian (en este caso de azul a amarillo o viceversa) significa que los campos polares han intercambiado signos.


Arriba: En este "diagrama magnético de mariposa," las regiones amarillas son ocupadas por campos magnéticos que apuntan al Sur; los azules apuntan al norte. En las latitudes medias, el diagrama está dominado por intensos campos magnéticos sobre las manchas solares. Durante el ciclo de las manchas solares, éstas derivan, en promedio hacia el ecuador -- así como las alas de mariposa. Las regiones uniformes en azul y amarillo cerca de los polos revelan la orientación del campo magnético dipolar del Sol. [más información]

Los cambios actuales no se confinan al espacio cercano alrededor de nuestra estrella, añade Hathaway. El campo magnético del Sol envuelve a todo el sistema solar en una burbuja que los científicos llaman la "heliosfera". La heliosfera se extiende unas 50 o 100 unidades astronómicas (UA) más allá de la órbita de Plutón. Adentro de ella está el sistema solar -afuera es el espacio interestelar.

"Los cambios en el campo magnético del Sol son llevados fuera de la heliosfera por el viento solar," explica Steve Suess, otro físico solar del Centro Marshall. "Las perturbaciones tardan alrededor de un año para propagarse desde el Sol hasta las partes externas de la heliosfera".

Debido a que el Sol rota (una vez cada 27 días), los campos magnéticos del Sol serpentean siguiendola forma de una espiral arquimediana. Muy arriba de los polos, el campo magnético se retuerce, como un juguete "Slinky" para niños.

Abajo: Steve Suess (NASA/MSFC) preparó esta figura, que muestra como se verían los serpenteantes campos magnéticos solares desde un punto situado a unas ~100 UA del Sol.



Debido a todas las vueltas y retorcimientos, "el impacto de la inversión de los campos en la heliosfera es complicado", dice Hathaway. Las manchas solares son fuentes de nudos magnéticos intensos que serpentean hacia afuera aún si el campo de dipolo se desvanece. La heliosfera no desaparece simplemente cuando los polos se invierten -- hay muchas complejas estructuras magnéticas que llenan el vacío que queda.

O al menos eso dice la teoría. Los científicos nunca han visto la inversión magnética suceder de la mejor manera teóricamente posible -- es decir, de arriba hacia abajo .

Pero ahora, la asombrosa sonda espacial Ulises podría dar a los científicos una oportunidad para comprobar la realidad. Ulises, una aventura internacional conjunta de la Agencia Espacial Europea y la NASA, fue lanzada en 1990 para observar el sistema solar desde latitudes solares muy altas. Cada 6 años, la sonda espacial vuela 2.2 UA sobre los polos solares. No existe ninguna otra sonda que viaje tan lejos por encima del plano orbital de los planetas.
"Ulises acaba de pasar por debajo del polo sur solar," dijo Suess, un co-investigador de la misión. "Ahora, va a regresar y volará sobre el polo norte en el otoño"

Abajo: Después de un encuentro con Júpiter en 1992, la sonda espacial Ulises viajó hacia una alta órbita polar. Su latitud solar máxima es de 80.2 grados sur. 



"Esta es la parte más importante de nuestra mision", dice. Ulises viajó por última vez sobre los polos solares en 1994 y 1996, durante el mínimo solar, y la nave hizo varios descubrimientos importantes sobre los rayos cósmicos, el viento solar y otros". Ahora podremos ver los polos solares durante el otro extremo: el máximo solar. Nuestros datos cubrirán un ciclo solar completo".

Para aprender más acerca de los cambios en el campo magnético del Sol y cómo son generados, por favor visite "El dínamo solar," una página electrónica preparada por el grupo de investigadores solares de la NASA/Marshall. Actualizaciones sobre la misión de la sonda Ulises se pueden encontrar en Internet por el JPL en http://ulysses.jpl.nasa.gov.

----------


## Luján

> http://ciencia.nasa.gov/science-at-n...01/ast15feb_1/
> Los científicos de la NASA que estudian al Sol, dicen que el asombroso campo magnético de nuestra estrella se está volteando --clara señal de que el máximo solar está aquí.
> 
> *15 de Febrero, 2001* -- No se puede saber con sólo mirarlo, pero los científicos dicen que el Sol acaba de sufrir un cambio importante. El campo magnético de nuestra estrella se ha invertido.[...]


OJO, que el artículo es de 2001.

Actualmente estamos en un periodo de mínimos que está tocando a su fin. Comienzan a verse manchas en el Sol.

----------


## ben-amar

Ya vi que esta el articulo un pelin desfasado en el tiempo  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  pero creo que explica el electromagnetismo de nuestra estrella  :Smile:

----------


## Luján

> Ya vi que esta el articulo un pelin desfasado en el tiempo  pero creo que explica el electromagnetismo de nuestra estrella


Eso sí. Teniendo en cuenta que el ciclo solar es de unos 11 años, pues puede que lo volvamos a ver en poco tiempo.  :Wink:

----------


## aberroncho

El próximo día 19 de Marzo, la Luna se encontrará a la mínima distancia a la Tierra a "solo" 356577 Km. Además coincidirá con la luna llena. Por eso la podremos ver mucho más grande de lo normal. 

La Junta de Andalucía ha llamado la atención a los gaditanos sobre un fenómeno natural que se prevé histórico. Se esperan unas mareas excepcionales que afectarán a toda la costa subatlántica andaluza, desde Huelva hasta el Estrecho. 

Si las previsiones se cumplen, el fenómeno natural dará lugar a paisajes nunca vistos y a imágenes de nuestras costas dignas de quedar registradas.

La bajamar se prevé a las nueve menos cuarto de la mañana del sábado y a las nueve y media de la mañana del domingo, mientras que las pleamares se darán a las tres de la tarde y cuatro menos cuarto, respectivamente.

Estas pleamares "históricas" que alcanzarán un coeficiente en torno al 117, producirán, según Medio Ambiente, por ejemplo, que la mayoría de las salinas abandonadas y marismas queden bajo el agua. A su vez playas urbanas como La Victoria o La Caleta desaparecerán en el punto álgido de la marea, tanto que el agua tocará los muros de la ciudad.

La bajamar, por contra, favorecerá sobre todo a los amantes de la pesca, del marisqueo y de la fotografía. Emergerán espacios que nunca vieron la luz y, cómo no, todos los espacios intermareales.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Pues yo la veo tan blanca y brillante como siempre. Seguramente esto también se resentirá en el Guadalquivir. A ver como amanece mañana. Por aquí la dejaremos de ver pronto, pues las nieblas se están empezando a crear.

----------


## REEGE

Eso significa que pronto tendremos fotos en el foro de la Luna más cercana de la tierra que se recuerda, no??? Un saludo y esperamos esas fotos para mañana...

----------


## ben-amar

Lo que es una lastima es no poder acercarse a la costa para contemplar esos momentos cumbre.
Esperemos que alguien nos traiga algunas fotos  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Luján

> Eso significa que pronto tendremos fotos en el foro de la Luna más cercana de la tierra que se recuerda, no??? Un saludo y esperamos esas fotos para mañana...


Hombre, que se recuerde, sólo si tienes menos de 20 años  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Para los que somo un poquito mayores, pues si puede que recordemos otras similares.  :Wink:

----------


## REEGE

http://www.flickr.com/photos/tags/su...eresting/show/

----------


## F. Lázaro

> http://www.flickr.com/photos/tags/su...eresting/show/


Preciosas todas las imágenes  :Smile: , gracias por el enlace  :Wink:

----------


## FEDE

Gracias por el enlace Reege, como ha dicho Federico preciosas todas yo le hice el otro dia algunas pero viendo estás no las subo  :Embarrassment:  ni punto de comparación  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Saludos  :Smile:

----------


## santy

Muchas gracias por el enlace REEGE, y como dice el amigo FEDE, yo también hice alguna foto a la luna, pero viendo esto, mejor me las guardo :Big Grin: .
Un saludo.

----------


## ben-amar

Diario Córdoba, Lunes 18 de Abril de 2011. http://www.diariocordoba.com/noticia...sp?pkid=632417
16:59 h.
UNO DE LOS PERIODOS MÁS LARGOS, SEGÚN LA NASA
El Sol lleva 'inactivo' tres años

18/04/2011 AGENCIAS 

El Sol ha estado inactivo durante tres años, "uno de los periodos más largos que se recuerdan", según los astrofísicos de la sede de la NASA en Washington, quienes han explicado que desde 2008 casi habían desaparecido las manchas solares y el número de erupciones ha disminuido considerablemente.

El científico de la NASA Richard Fisher, ha apuntado que el ciclo solar, que suele durar alrededor de 11 años, tiene sus periodos naturales de baja actividad, sin embargo, ha señalado que este mínimo solar ha sido "históricamente lento" y ha durado "más de lo habitual" llevando a algunos investigadores a preguntarse "si iba a terminar alguna vez".

El pasado 15 de febrero de 2011 el Sol ha regresado a su actividad actual, según han señalado los expertos. Así, el 15 de febrero y el 9 de marzo los telescopios en la Tierra detectaron llamaradas solares procedentes de una erupción. Los científicos apuntan que la última vez que ocurrió este fenómeno fue en diciembre de 2006.

Además, el 7 de marzo se produjo otra erupción que lanzó una nube de rápida expansión. Este fenómeno no se dirige de manera directa a la tierra pero sí puede golpear al campo magnético del planeta. "Esa fue la más rápida eyección de masa coronal en casi seis años", ha señalado el científico del Laboratorio de Investigación Naval Angelos Vourlidas.

Los astrofísicos comenzaron a registrar los fenómenos solares a mitad del S.XVIII y actualmente la vida del Sol se encuentra en su ciclo número 23. Según un estudio elaborado por Turner, que se ha publicado en el 'Space Weather Journal', "en todo ese tiempo sólo cuatro ciclos han comenzado más lentamente que éste". El investigador de la NASA se ha basado en las manchas solares para comparar datos.




O sea, preparaos para saber lo que es calor  :Cool:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Salut

Si, es irónico que al final de este ciclo de 3 años casi sin actividad se haya batido el récord de temperatura global... los próximos 4-5 años pueden ser infernales -incluso teniendo que el ciclo solar 24 será relativamente débil-.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> O sea, preparaos para saber lo que es calor


No hay de qué preocuparse... ya tenemos la hormona _calorona_ en nuestros cuerpos que nos hace resistir año tras año los picores del amigo Lorenzo  :Cool:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## perdiguera

Noticia del País.es 

El Observatorio de Mallorca descubre un singular asteroide cercano a la Tierra
El objeto, que rota rápidamente, pasó el viernes cerca de la órbita lunar 
Un asteroide singular que pasó a sólo 1,4 veces la distancia de la Tierra a la Luna fue descubierto el pasado 8 de abril desde la estación robótica que el Observatorio Astronómico de Mallorca (OAM) tiene en La Sagra (Granada). Es un objeto extraordinario, cuyos continuos y bruscos cambios de brillo se asocian a una rápida rotación y que tuvo su máxima aproximación a nuestro planeta el pasado viernes. Se le supone una forma muy alargada y una longitud de unos 60 metros, pero se desconoce su posible composición (seguramente metálica) hasta que se procesen los datos obtenidos en las observaciones de estos días.

La noticia completa:
http://www.elpais.com/articulo/socie...pepusoc_12/Tes

----------


## embalses al 100%

Esto lo he sacado del Blog de Maldonado, mientras leía un articulo, encontré esto:




> En el concilio de Nicea (año 325) se decidió que el domingo de resurrección correspondiera a la semana en la que tuviese lugar la primera luna llena después del equinoccio de primavera, lo que hace que pueda oscilar entre el 22 de marzo y el 25 de abril. Este año, como bien saben, es el 24 de este mes, circunstancia que ya no se repetirá hasta el 2095. Serán las dos Semanas Santas más tardías del siglo XXI.


No sabía yo que la Semana Santa, se regía por la Luna llena :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment: .

----------


## aberroncho

> Esto lo he sacado del Blog de Maldonado, mientras leía un articulo, encontré esto:
> 
> 
> 
> No sabía yo que la Semana Santa, se regía por la Luna llena.



Así es embalses, el domingo de resurrección siempre es Luna Llena y además es el primer domingo de primavera con esta Luna.
Este año por un día ha caído la Semana Santa tan tarde, porque si no me equivoco en el domingo 20 de Marzo había Luna Llena, pero no había entrado todavía la primavera, por lo que hemos tenido que esperar otro ciclo lunar para que llegara la Semana Santa.

Un saludo

----------


## Luján

*Encontrado en http://ciencia.nasa.gov/ciencias-especiales/27apr_eta/ 
*



*Meteoros del Cometa Halley*


> *Abril 27, 2011:* ¿Buscando aventuras? Levántese muy  temprano por la mañana de este 6 de mayo y diríjase al campo, lejos de  las luces de la ciudad. No estará solo. Los pajarillos estarán ya  despiertos y cantando algunas coplas sobre el amanecer que llega y,  desde luego, sobre la lluvia de meteoros eta Acuáridas.     
>        Las eta Acuáridas se ven mejor desde el hemisferio sur del  planeta, pero siempre tienen algo especial para ofrecer sin importar  dónde usted viva: "Cada meteoro eta Acuárida es un trocito del Cometa  Halley que hace una caída en picada suicida en nuestra atmósfera",  explica Bill Cooke, un astrónomo de la NASA. "Muchas personas nunca han  visto este famoso cometa pero, en la mañana del 6 de mayo, podrán  observar cómo algunos de sus remanentes dibujan trazas encendidas en el  cielo".     
>          Haga clic en la imagen para ver un video ScienceCast (en idioma inglés) sobre la lluvia de meteoros eta Acuáridas.       
> 
>        Mensajero de épocas tempranas del universo, el Cometa Halley  completa una órbita alrededor del Sol cada 76 años. Cada vez que pasa  cerca del Sol, el intenso calor solar evapora aproximadamente 6 metros  de hielo y rocas del núcleo del cometa. Las partículas residuales de  este proceso, cada una del tamaño aproximado de un grano de arena, se  esparcen a lo largo de la órbita del cometa, llenándola así de  minúsculos meteoroides.     
>        "Aunque el Cometa Halley se encuentra por el momento en las  profundidades del sistema solar exterior, y no regresará a la Tierra  hasta el año 2061, nos deleita con una lluvia de meteoros dos veces por  año, cuando nuestro planeta pasa por la nube de residuos", dice Cooke.  "En mayo tendremos la lluvia de meteoros eta Acuáridas, y en octubre  tendremos la lluvia de meteoros Oriónidas".     
>        Y además hay algo especialmente significativo acerca de la lluvia de meteoros eta Acuáridas de 2011.     
>        "Esta es su oportunidad del año para ver a los meteoros cruzar el cielo sin que el molesto brillo de la Luna los atenúe".     
>        Una delgada luna creciente se ocultará tras el horizonte en las  primeras horas de la noche anterior, dejando de este modo un lienzo  oscuro para cuando ocurra el despliegue. Los madrugadores están de  suerte, ya que la mejor vista se dará una o dos horas antes del  amanecer. Recuéstese donde pueda ver la mayor expansión de cielo posible  para poder captar más meteoros con su visión periférica. Mire hacia  arriba, en la oscuridad, y relájese.     
> ...

----------


## Luján

Hola a todos!


Este hilo está un poco abandonado, y por eso lo rescato.

Por eso y porque no hay que olvidarse que el próximo 15 de junio, a la sazón, miércoles, habrá un eclipse total de Luna y, si no me equivoco, será visible desde toda la Península.

Tened preparados vuestros equipos.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Hola a todos!
> 
> 
> Este hilo está un poco abandonado, y por eso lo rescato.
> 
> Por eso y porque no hay que olvidarse que el próximo 15 de junio, a la sazón, miércoles, habrá un eclipse total de Luna y, si no me equivoco, será visible desde toda la Península.
> 
> Tened preparados vuestros equipos.


Seguramente más cerca de la fecha lo tendrás que volver a avisar antes de que se vuelva a olvidar. :Wink:

----------


## perdiguera

> Seguramente más cerca de la fecha lo tendrás que volver a avisar antes de que se vuelva a olvidar.


Me parece que lo puso en el calendario.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> el próximo 15 de junio, a la sazón, miércoles, habrá un eclipse total de Luna y, si no me equivoco, será visible desde toda la Península.
> 
> Tened preparados vuestros equipos.


Yo ya tengo todo listo y reluciente... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Cuando aparezca la luna en el horizonte, ya saldrá eclipsada, es decir, que la veremos rojita rojita  :Big Grin: , tal como se puede apreciar en el siguiente pdf:

http://eclipse.gsfc.nasa.gov/OH/OHfi...2011-Fig03.pdf

Sería interesante observar el fenómeno desde lugares altos, para tener el horizonte lo más bajo posible y poder ver cuanto antes la luna para poder disfrutar de mayor tiempo en su fase total  :Wink: 

Yo me subiré o al cerro de _La Horca_, o también desde la carretera de acceso al embalse de Los Canchales. De noche paso de subirme a la sierra de San Serván que es lugar más alto por aquí.

Un saludo.

----------


## REEGE

Cerro de la Horca!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Jope, aquí en mi pueblo hay otro igual... Yo intentaré verlo... Lo que me gusta mucho es el Agosto ver las lágrimas de San Lorenzo desde lo alto del pueblo... Un saludo a todos y eso... recordarlo!!!!!!!!

----------


## Luján

Yo, si lo recuerdo y puedo, seguramente me suba al Garbí, Balcón de la Sierra Calderona hacia Sagunto y su puerto.

----------


## perdiguera

Puestos a subirse a algún sitio, yo lo haré a mi tejado; no me daréis envidia, no.

----------


## ben-amar

> Puestos a subirse a algún sitio, yo lo haré a mi tejado; no me daréis envidia, no.


Y si mo...........¡a la antena de la tele!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Cerro de la Horca!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
> Jope, aquí en mi pueblo hay otro igual...


Supongo que en todo el país, habrá unos cuantos con ese nombre  :Cool: 




> Lo que me gusta mucho es el Agosto ver las lágrimas de San Lorenzo desde lo alto del pueblo...


Todavía nos queda algo para este evento, pero ya sabes... ya puedes ir viendo como vas a tener los turnos para hacerte con el turno de noche esa noche  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Wink:

----------


## nando

*La «paradoja del Sol débil», todavía sin resolver, según la NASA*

Científicos aseguraron el año pasado haber resuelto una de las mayores incógnitas de la ciencia, pero otro grupo de investigadores ha puesto en duda el estudio



Hace 4.000 millones de años, los rayos del Sol apenas alcanzaban la superficie de la Tierra

Hace 4.000 millones de años, cuando la Tierra todavía era muy joven, los rayos del Sol apenas alcanzaban su superficie. Eran un 30% más débiles de lo que son ahora y no habrían proporcionado suficiente calor para mantener agua líquida en su superficie. Sin embargo, el planeta no se congeló ni entró en una temprana edad de hielo que podría haber cambiado el curso completo de las cosas. Esta incógnita fue denominada por Carl Sagan como «la paradoja del Sol débil», y ha llamado la atención de los científicos, incapaces de encontrar una respuesta. El pasado año, un grupo de investigadores creyó haber dado con la solución. Según explicaban en la revista Nature, la primitiva capa de nubes era entonces mucho más delgada que la actual y los rayos del Sol pudieron calentar los océanos sin obstáculos, lo que favoreció una temperatura más templada y la aparición de la vida. Ahora, científicos del Centro de Investigación Ames de la NASA en Moffett Field (EE.UU.) rechazan esta teoría e inician de nuevo la controversia.

aqui os dejo el enlace:

http://www.abc.es/20110606/ciencia/a...106061146.html

----------


## Luján

En los comentarios a la noticia original, hay uno que creo que da con la clave de la paradoja, ya que yo pienso igual.

Hace 4000 Ma, la tierra estaba mucho más caliente en su interior de lo que está ahora,. Este calor se desprendía por la corteza, aumentando la temperatura media de la misma a valores muy superiores a los actuales. Esto pudo suplir el calor solar que faltaba para mantener el agua líquida.

----------


## REEGE

*Una tormenta solar puede perturbar las comunicaciones terrestres.
Hace 3 horas*
Una eyección solar inhabitual localizada por un observatorio espacial de la NASA podría perturbar la actividad de los satélites, así como de las comunicaciones y las redes eléctricas en la tierra este miércoles, advirtieron unos responsables.

Desde 2006 no se había observado una eyección solar de tal magnitud, según la meteorología nacional estadounidense (NWS).

"El Sol sufrió el 7 de junio una eyección solar de fuerza mediana (M-2) con una expulsión de masa coronal (CME) visualmente espectacular", precisó el observatorio dinámico solar de la agencia espacial estadounidense en un comunicado.

El centro de previsiones espaciales de NWS describió el fenómeno como "espectacular" y "susceptible de provocar una tormenta geomagnética de menor a moderada el 8 de junio a partir de las 18H00 GMT aproximadamente".

Esta tormenta "contiene una cantidad importante de protones de alta energía, superior a 100 megaelectronvoltios (MeV), algo que no se había producido desde diciembre de 2006, según el comunicado.

La tormenta geomagnética podría provocar perturbaciones en las redes eléctricas, especialmente en los satélites GPS, y obligar a los aviones de línea a modificar su itinerario por encima de las regiones polares, explicó un portavoz.

*COMO ESTÁ NUESTRO ASTRO REY!!!!!*

----------


## Luján

Atención los aficionados a la astronomía!!

Recordad que el día 15 hay eclipse de Luna. Será Total, y la Luna saldrá ya algo eclipsada.

Algo así se verá poco después de salir:






Podremos usar equipos oculares sin filtro para ver la sombra de la Luna, pero no os olvidéis de ponerel filtro cuando la luz comience a llegar nuevamente a la Tierra. No quiero que os queméis los ojos.

Traed fotos. Yo lo intentaré.

----------


## ben-amar Jr

¿como sabes que hay eclipse de luna, Luján? es que no se como lo averiguas  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## Luján

> ¿como sabes que hay eclipse de luna, Luján? es que no se como lo averiguas



Lee este mismo hilo "un poco" más atrás. Hay una buena lista.

Además, los próximos eventos de este tipo están en el calendario del foro.

Seguro que en el artículo correspondiente de "eclipse de sol" o "eclipse de luna" en la wikipedia habrá una lista.

Hay montones de páginas con calendarios de eclipses y demás eventos astronómicos, así como sus características (tipo de eclipse, localización, duración, número de estrellas fugaces/hora, coordenadas de paso de satélites, ISS, meteoros, etc.).


Las imágenes están sacadas del fenomenal simulador estelar que nos dió a conocer F.Lázaro: Stellarium. Merece la pena.

----------


## REEGE

La luna quedará eclipsada por completo el miércoles.
EFE  Hace 50 minutos

Madrid, 13 jun (EFE).- La luna quedará eclipsada por completo el próximo miércoles y España, sobre todo la costa mediterránea y Baleares, será uno de los mejores lugares del mundo para observar el ciclo completo.

Según los datos del Observatorio Astronómico Nacional, un organismo dependiente del Ministerio de Fomento, el punto máximo del eclipse se producirá a las 22.14 horas (hora peninsular).

La duración del eclipse total será de 1 hora y 41 minutos, aunque todo el proceso, incluido en el mismo las fases anteriores al propio eclipse (conocidas como fase parcial y fase penumbral), se prolongará durante más de cinco horas.

La Tierra se interpondrá ese día entre el Sol y la Luna, y la sombra proyectada del planeta azul ocultará por completo la Luna.

El Observatorio Astronómico ha recordado que a diferencia de los eclipses de sol, los de luna no entrañan ningún riesgo para la vista y no requieren por lo tanto para su observación a simple vista de la utilización de ningún filtro.

Las mismas fuentes han calculado que el fenómeno será visible en toda Europa, África, Asia y Oceanía.

En España, la zona donde mejor se observará el ciclo completo será en el extremo más oriental (costa mediterránea e Islas Baleares) y en el resto de la península y en las Islas Canarias, excepto su comienzo, se verá todo el proceso del eclipse total.

El Observatorio Astronómico Nacional ha recordado que cada año se producen entre cuatro y siete eclipses, incluyendo los de Sol y los de Luna, y que normalmente suelen ir acompañados, de forma que uno se produce transcurrido medio ciclo lunar después que el otro.

En este caso, el eclipse de luna del miércoles se produce entre dos eclipses parciales de sol: el eclipse del pasado 1 de junio, que fue visible en el Este de Asia y en los extremos más septentrionales de Norteamérica y Europa; y el eclipse del próximo 1 de julio, que será visible en el sur del Océano Índico y en la Antártida.

Según los datos del OAN, a lo largo de este siglo se producirán 223 eclipses solares, 68 de los cuales serán totales, y 230 eclipses lunares, de los que 85 serán totales.

Durante este año, habrá dos eclipses lunares totales, el del próximo miércoles y el 10 de diciembre, pero ningún eclipse total de sol, aunque sí cuatro parciales: 4 de enero, 1 de junio, 1 de julio y el 25 de noviembre.

----------


## santy

La verdad es que lo estoy esperando con impaciencia, porque si el chisme que me viene de camino y llega mañana funciona como debe, espero hacer alguna foto de la luna que valga la pena.
si se da bien, ya os explicaré lo que es.
Un saludo a todos.

----------


## Luján

> La verdad es que lo estoy esperando con impaciencia, porque si el chisme que me viene de camino y llega mañana funciona como debe, espero hacer alguna foto de la luna que valga la pena.
> si se da bien, ya os explicaré lo que es.
> Un saludo a todos.


Telescopio, binoculares, acople de fotocámara a telescopio, trípode.... No sé, no creo que puedan ser muchas cosas más.  :Wink: 

Ya estamos esperando tus fotos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Haber si te llega a tiempo Santy y podemos ver esas pedazo de fotos.

Gracias por adelantado.

----------


## santy

bueno, no desvelaré el misterio por lo menos hasta que mañana por la tarde pueda hacer unas pruebas, pero ya digo que si funciona como debe, y yo soy capaz de atinarle bien, las fotos podrían ser decentes, pero no garantizo nada más de momento.
Para abrir boca, así se veía la luna esta tarde al llegar a casa, la foto está hecha con el 300 a tope, y además recortada.



Un saludo a todos.

----------


## REEGE

LA QUE SE AVECINA... jajajajajaja
Nos espera una noche muy laaarrrrrggggggggggggaaaaaaaa!!!!!
Y con muchas fotos.

----------


## REEGE

Se puede ver el evento en directo!!!!!!!!!!

http://www.sky-live.tv/

----------


## santy

Mi gozo en un pozo :Frown: , de las dos cosas que esperaba, solamente me ha llegado una, que es un convertidor 2x, la verdad es que el aumento es la leche, pero lo principal que era un objetivo nuevo no lo he podido conseguir. De todas formas, con el chisme este, y como le vista que tengo de la luna desde la terraza es muy buena, ya veremos lo que sale.
Un saludo a todos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Santi no desespere, yo tenia un telescopio y se que hay que tener mucha paciencia, de todas manera sabremos apreciar tus esfuerzos.

Que disfrute y esperamos tus fotos.

----------


## santy

Bueno, haremos lo que se pueda. Esta es otra muestra, ya con el chisme nuevo, hace un ratejo, tal cual sin ampliar más ni recortar, todavía hay mucho que mejorar.....



Un saludo a todos.

----------


## FEDE

Hola Santy  :Smile: 

Pues está bastante bien, pero seguro que cuando te llegué el nuevo objetivo la mejoraras, muchas gracias.

Un abrazo  :Smile:

----------


## REEGE

Cuidado con los hombres lobos a partir de las doce de ésta noche... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
Por lo demás, decirle a Santy que la foto es preciosa... jope, la que nos espera mañana entre la luna y el eclipse... Seguro que pasamos una noche entretenida!! Saludos a todos.

----------


## nando

¿Afrontamos otra Pequeña Edad del Hielo como en el siglo XVII?


MADRID, 14 Jun. (EUROPA PRESS) -


   El Sol se prepara para el inicio de un nuevo ciclo solar con escasa actividad, según han explicado científicos del Nacional Solar Observatory (NSO) y el Air Force Research Laboratoy (AFRL), que comparan la situación actual con la vivida en 1645, cuando se registró un periodo de inactividad solar durante 70 años que es conocido como la 'Pequeña edad de hielo'.

http://www.europapress.es/sociedad/c...614170114.html

----------


## F. Lázaro

> LA QUE SE AVECINA... jajajajajaja
> Nos espera una noche muy laaarrrrrggggggggggggaaaaaaaa!!!!!
> Y con muchas fotos.


Jajajaja, yo ya tengo preparado el carro para ponerlo en el enganche del coche y subir por el camino que lleva al cerro a zumba tarama, las lentes, objetivos y demás, van a ir saltando igual que las palomitas jajaja  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 




> Cuidado con los hombres lobos a partir de las doce de ésta noche...


Mejor dicho que tengan cuidado ellos, no sea que se lleven una sorpresa  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Últimos detalles:

En España, sea cual sea nuestra posición (salvo Baleares), empezaremos a ver la luna eclipsada en fase total. En el caso de Baleares, se podría ver algo del final de la primera fase parcial, aunque bastante poco la verdad...

Bien dicho eso, lo siguiente que hay que decir es que se trata de un eclipse bastante bueno, con una magnitud umbral de 1.6998, por lo que los que viven en Oriente Medio y zona del Océano Índico van a poder disfrutar de un eclipse total de luna "pata negra", aunque en nuestro caso, que es lo que nos interesa, sólo podremos disfrutar de la mitad del eclipse  :Frown: , pero bueno, peor es para los norteamericanos, que no van a poder ver nada  :Big Grin: 

Profundizamos en detalle:

Aquí tenéis el enlace a la ficha del eclipse en donde aparecen todos los datos de importancia.

A las 22:12:35 CET se produce el máximo del eclipse, y la luna se encontrará baja sobre el horizonte. Es por eso por lo que recomiendo que todo aquel que tenga posibilidad, se suba a algún lugar alto, cerro, sierra o similar, desde el cual, tenga el horizonte (sureste) lo más bajo posible para ver cuanto antes la salida de la luna y poder disfrutar el mayor tiempo posible de fase total, ya que dentro de poblaciones, entre edificios y demás, puede que nos lo oculte.

A las 23:02.41 CET, comienza de nuevo el contacto penumbral y por tanto finaliza su fase total y empieza la segunda fase parcial.

A las 00:02:14 CET, termina el contacto umbral, y por lo tanto, el eclipse pasa de su segunda fase parcial a segunda fase penumbral.

A las 01:00:44 CET, termina el contacto penumbral y por lo tanto, termina el eclipse.

----------


## Luján

> ¿Afrontamos otra Pequeña Edad del Hielo como en el siglo XVII?
> 
> 
> MADRID, 14 Jun. (EUROPA PRESS) -
> 
> 
>    El Sol se prepara para el inicio de un nuevo ciclo solar con escasa actividad, según han explicado científicos del Nacional Solar Observatory (NSO) y el Air Force Research Laboratoy (AFRL), que comparan la situación actual con la vivida en 1645, cuando se registró un periodo de inactividad solar durante 70 años que es conocido como la 'Pequeña edad de hielo'.
> 
> http://www.europapress.es/sociedad/c...614170114.html



Me da que esa noticia llega ya con un par de años de retraso. De hecho, he leído por ahí que el Sol está retomando su actividad normal, así que la época de bonanza pluvial puede haberse acabado.



Espero equivocarme.

----------


## santy

bueno, pues la tirada parece que no está siendo muy mala, otra cosa es cuando las pase al ordenador :Big Grin: 
Un saludo.

----------


## ARAGORM

Aquí tenéis las imágenes que he sacado, no tienen mucha calidad :Frown:  pero pueden servir como aperitivo mientras que santi sube las suyas :Smile:  :Wink:

----------


## santy

Bueno, aquí van tres de lo que ha podido salvar, el resto están más desenfocadas todavía. :Embarrassment: 







Luego las veré tranquilamente, y si veo algo que valga la pena las pondré, van tal cual han salido de la cámara, sin retoques ni ampliaciones.
Un saludo a todos.

----------


## Luján

Santy, las tuyas son verdaderas obras de arte comparado con las que he sacado yo. Desde la azotea de casa, y con las lentes sin limpiar no he podido obtener nada decente.

Esto es lo mejor, sin tratar. Mañana con calma, jugaré al despiste con el "Fotochop"

----------


## ben-amar

A mi me pillo con la cena; no hay que hacer esperar un buen plato, mas aun despues del curro :Big Grin: 
Me conformo con vuestras fotos, gracias a vosotros, podre decir que tambien lo ví  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## nando

> Bueno, aquí van tres de lo que ha podido salvar, el resto están más desenfocadas todavía.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luego las veré tranquilamente, y si veo algo que valga la pena las pondré, van tal cual han salido de la cámara, sin retoques ni ampliaciones.
> Un saludo a todos.


Por lo que veo en la luna estan sufriendo también los recortes presupuestários...... :EEK!:  :EEK!: :..... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: ... :Stick Out Tongue: 

por cierto muy buenas instantáneas

ya me contarás Santy los artilugios que te has agenciao... :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> [...] el resto están más desenfocadas todavía.


Entonces, mejor no pongo las mías... De las que tiré a través de los binoculares, creo que no hay ninguna que haya salido decentemente  :Frown: 

Aquí va una tomada directamente con el zoom de la cámara  :Wink:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Lo que me hubiera gustado verlo en directo... :Frown:  :Frown: .
Es lo que tiene vivir en las ciudades, yo lo único que he visto naranja ha sido esto :Mad: 



Pero bueno, con vuestras fotos, puedo ver un pequeño resumen :Wink: .

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Lo que me hubiera gustado verlo en directo....
> Es lo que tiene vivir en las ciudades, yo lo único que he visto naranja ha sido esto


Pero... cómo no te saliste a algún parque cercano o a algún lugar donde no tuvieras edificios hacia el sureste?  :Wink:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Pero... cómo no te saliste a algún parque cercano o a algún lugar donde no tuvieras edificios hacia el sureste?


Podría haber salido a la esquina, pero con lo bien que se estaba con el aire acondicionado y que era algo tarde, preferí ver la parte _(colorá)_ por la página de rtve.

----------


## ceheginero joven

Bien, pues yo digo lo mismo que embalses al 100%, esta noche no podia pegar ojo de ninguna forma del calor que hacia  :Frown:  :Frown:  y no he salido de casa y podría haber visto algo pero esta casa me tapaba la luna :Mad: :

----------


## REEGE

Edificios de un color, parabólicas, cenitas, lentes sin limpiar...
Tanto bombo y tanta publicidad y yo casi me pierdo el Eclipse ya que suponía que habría fotos y material para aburrir y si no es por Santy...
Tenemos que esperar al 2018!!!!!!!
 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:    Es broma eh... no os lo tomeis a mal!!

----------


## REEGE

Merece la pena verlo:

http://es.noticias.yahoo.com/video/i...-25793775.html

Un saludo foreros!!

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Merece la pena verlo:
> 
> http://es.noticias.yahoo.com/video/i...-25793775.html
> 
> Un saludo foreros!!


Qué buenos embalses saldrían en esos cráteres, y sin necesidad de crear presas!!!  :Big Grin: 

Aunque un embalse sin presa, tiene que ser aburrido de narices, únicamente coger los datos meteorológicos a las 8, ver la cota, y ya, porque ahí, no parece que haya muchos setos que podar, jajaja  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## F. Lázaro

http://pijamasurf.com/2011/05/el-com...de-terremotos/

*Científico afirma que la actividad sísmica de los últimos años está directamente relacionada con la alineaciones entre la Tierra, algún otro planeta, y el cometa C/2010 X1, popularmente conocido como Elenin.*



El cometa C/2010 X1, popularmente conocido como Elenin, fue descubierto el 10 de diciembre de 2010 por un astrónomo ruso con nombre de mago medieval, Leonid Elenin. El hallazgo se realizó gracias al observatorio robótico Scientific Optical Network, instalado en Nuevo México. Y *desde su descubrimiento este cometa ha protagonizado múltiples especulaciones desde científicas, hasta conspiracionales, pasando, obviamente por las apocalípticas*. 

Se calcula que Elenin tiene un diámetro de entre tres y cuatro kilómetros mientras que su estela pudiese alcanzar los 80,000 kilómetros (y que aparentemente esta creciendo a un ritmo poco usual). Su magnitud de brillo es de 15, algo equivalente al del planeta enano Plutón. *Pero más allá de las sorprendentes dimensiones de este cometa, lo que realmente llama la atención es la influencia que se le atribuye en fenómenos climatológicos*.



Desde su aparición Elenin ha sucitado versiones que le señalan como un causante directo de algunos de los más grandes terremotos ocurridos durante el último año. *Al parecer cada vez que ocurre una alineación entre la Tierra, Elenin, y un tercer planeta, incluido el sol, se genera un sismo de notable magnitud en nuestro planeta*. 

Mensur Omerbashich, ha publicado un artículo en el sitio de la Universidad de Cornell, Arxiv.org, donde respalda esta hipótesis asegurando que *la sismicidad de la Tierra puede emerger como una respuesta natural a su alineación con otros cuerpos celestiales*. Omerbashich se dio a la tarea de demostrar empíricamente que los mayores terremotos que ocurrieron durante 2010 se deben a alineaciones ocurridas al interior de nuestro sistema solar, mismo fenómeno que aplica a todos los grandes sismos de la ultima década:




> http://arxiv.org/abs/1104.2036
> *Astronomical alignments as the cause of ~M6+ seismicity*
> 
> Mensur Omerbashich
> 
> I here demonstrate empirically my georesonator concept in which tidally induced magnification of Earth masses' resonance causes seismicity. To that end, I show that all strong (~M6+) earthquakes of 2010 occurred during the Earth's long (t>3 day) astronomical alignments within our solar system. I then show that the same holds true for all very strong (~M8+) earthquakes of the decade of 2000s. Finally, the strongest (M8.6+) earthquakes of the past century are shown to have occurred during the Earth's multiple long alignments, whereas half of the high-strongest (M9+) ones occurred during the Full Moon. I used the comet C/2010 X1 (Elenin), as it has been adding to robustness in terms of very strong seismicity since 2007 (in terms of strongest seismicity: since 1965). The Elenin will continue intensifying the Earth's very strong seismicity until August-October, 2011. Approximate forecast of earthquakes based on my discoveries is feasible. This demonstration proves my hyperresonator concept, arrived at earlier as a mathematical-physical solution to the most general extension of the georesonator concept possible.


_El cometa C/2010 X1 ha añadido fuerza a la intensidad sísmica desde 2007. Elenin continuará intensificando la presencia de sismos en la Tierra hasta agosto o octubre de 2011″_ afirma el profesor de Cor (recordemos que en septiembre el cometa alcanzará el punto más cercano al sol durante su recorrido).

A continuación una tabla que comprueba la extraña sincronía entre alineaciones Tierra-planeta-Elenin, y los respectivos terremotos detonados en esas mismas fechas:



A continuación una tabla que muestra las próximas fechas en que se gestarán alineaciones similares, lo cual supuestamente eleva las probabilidades de que se intensifique la actividad sísmica durante estos días (aparentemente la alineación final será en el solsticio de invierno de 2012):



Pero una vez analizada esta tabla y considerando esta influencia de Elenin sobre la actividad sísmica en nuestro planeta surge una interrogante fundamental: 

*¿Qué tiene de especial este cometa para producir estos efectos si no tiene la masa suficiente para justificar su influencia en el campo gravitacional de la Tierra ?*

*¿En realidad es un cometa?*

*¿Es Elenin en realidad el aún cuasimítico planeta X, también conocido como Nibiru?* 

Y finalmente *¿Es verdad que durante las próximas alineaciones planetarias con este supuesto cometa enfrentaremos intensos terremotos?* 

Podríamos leer miles de artículos publicados en la Red (la mayoría de dudosa procedencia) buscando la respuesta a estas preguntas, pero lo cierto es que solo el tiempo confirmará la continuidad o falsedad de este aparentemente infalible patrón.

----------


## F. Lázaro

*Aún hay más... fijaros en ésto:*



Según ésto, cuando se produjo la alineación de Elenin con la Tierra y el mayor astro del sistema solar, el Sol, se produjo el devastador terremoto de Japón...

Ahora fijaros en lo siguiente:



El alineamiento final, será nuevamente Elenin, la Tierra y el mayor astro de nuestro sistema solar, el Sol... *y más curioso aún, al final del año 2012...*

----------


## Luján

Dudo mucho que un peñasco de 4Km cause ningún tipo de interacción con el planeta ni con las mareas ni nada de nada.

Piedritas más grandes pasan cada 2x3 y nadie dice nada.

----------


## ben-amar

Estoy con Lujan, semejante pedrusco no puede ejercer esa influencia.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Bueno, como sabe embalses al 100%... esta noche ha tocado:



Una pequeña salida de campo nocturna junto a un paisano de ben-amar (de provincia) y a un familiar. El lugar elegido para la observación, como no podía ser otro, ha sido la explanada del párking asfaltado de Los Canchales, aunque con la lunaza llena que hay, sumado a una nieblina producto de nubes en el horizonte, pues poca leche hemos visto. Teníamos pensado ver algún cúmulo, algún messier, algún enjambre, Andrómeda, superficie lunar... en fin, lo de siempre  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Pero por desgracia, la noche no era precisamente la mejor para este tipo de observaciones. Si no hubiera habido esa nieblilla, hubiéramos podido ver algo, pero tal y como estaba el cielo, Andrómeda era misión imposible, y cúmulos tan sólo hemos podido ver uno en condiciones  :Frown: 

Así que, hemos decidido optar por ver Mizar (ζ UMa), la clásica estrella utilizada para realizar ejercicios de agudeza visual nocturna a simple vista ubicada en la Osa Mayor. La verdad, al principio, costaba de narices distinguir a su estrella doble (Alcor, 80 UMa), entre que se adapta el ojo al cielo nocturno y la dichosa luz de la luna telita para verla... pero luego, se dejaba ver sin problemas...


Fuente: http://www.aaadelhi.org/files/alcor_mizar.jpg



Cualquiera que haya observado alguna vez a Mizar a través de un telescopio, sabrá, que a su vez, es una estrella binaria formada por Mizar A (ζ UMa A - HIP 65378A) y por Mizar B (ζ UMa A - Hip 65378 C):



Con el telescopio se veía algo parecido a la siguiente imagen, aunque evidentemente, con mejor nitidez:


Fuente: http://www.munisingwebsites.com/look...izar-Alcor.jpg

A su vez, también hemos visto M101, aunque se veía fatal, apenas se veía una manchita grisácea. Ya me hubiera gustado ver a M101 como en esta imagen si no hubiera habido luna ni nieblilla  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): :


Fuente: http://www.galacticimages.com/blog/w...b1-573x400.jpg

Bueno, y esto es todo. Ya sabéis algo más sobre la Osa Mayor y algunas de las estrellas que la conforman, jeje  :Wink:

----------


## ben-amar Jr

pero ¿como sabíais que se podía ver hoy, o eso se ve todos los días? :Confused:  :Confused: .

----------


## Luján

> pero ¿como sabíais que se podía ver hoy, o eso se ve todos los días?.


En el Hemisferio Norte, a latitudes medias o altas, la Osa Mayor se ve prácticamente todas las noches, y durante toda la noche.

Por otro lado, anoche no fue precisamente la mejor noche de observación astronómica, ya que había Luna llena. Pero para ver la Luna.... es otra cosa.


Para saber cuándo se puede ver una constelación en particular, hay almanaques astronómicos y simuladores de cielo muy fáciles de conseguir.







OTRA COSA:

Id preparando vuestros equipos, ¡¡¡se acercan las Perseidas!!!

San Lorenzo va a empezar a llorar.

----------


## ben-amar

> OTRA COSA:
> 
> Id preparando vuestros equipos, ¡¡¡se acercan las Perseidas!!!
> 
> San Lorenzo va a empezar a llorar.


Estaremos al loro  :Wink:   Se me habian olvidado

----------


## ben-amar Jr

¿Que son las perseidas?no serán como estrellas fugaces ¿verdad? :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> ¿Que son las perseidas?no serán como estrellas fugaces ¿verdad?


Son estrellas fugaces, mejor dicho, una lluvia de ellas  :Smile: 

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Perseidas

Ya hace tiempo que no se ve un buen enjambre en alguna lluvia, con tasas de esas con unos cuantos de ceritos  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luján

> Son estrellas fugaces, mejor dicho, una lluvia de ellas 
> 
> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Perseidas
> 
> Ya hace tiempo que no se ve un buen enjambre en alguna lluvia, con tasas de esas con unos cuantos de ceritos


He leído por ahí que las de este año tendrán un máximo de 100 meteoros/hora en su mejor noche. Habrá que subirse al monte una noche de estas.

----------


## F. Lázaro

¡NO PUEDO CREÉRMELO!  :Frown:  :Frown: 






> http://eclipse.gsfc.nasa.gov
> 
> *2012 Transits of Venus - Geographic Visibility of 2012 June 06*
> 
> *No portion of the transit will be visible from Portugal or southern Spain*, western Africa, and the southeastern 2/3 of South America


Tan sólo en el noreste y sector valenciano podría ser visible, aunque a duras penas se vería algo con mucha suerte, como mucho, el final del tránsito y desde posiciones elevadas que tengan el horizonte lo más bajo posible  :Frown: 

Y con éste se acaba el ciclo de 8 años y comienza el de 105... así que, *hasta el 2117 no volverá a producirse otro tránsito*, y para esas fechas, o mucho avanza la ciencia, o no creo que estemos ya como para andar cogiendo telescopios  :Cool:

----------


## REEGE

*Telescopio espacial Hubble descubre nueva luna en Plutón.*
Denominado temporalmente como P4, el pequeño satélite es el cuarto que orbita este planeta enano.
por La Tercera - 20/07/2011 - 10:27 

Mientras el telescopio espacial Hubble buscaba anillos alrededor de Plutón, astrónomos lograron identificar gracias a este instrumento una nueva luna que orbita el planeta enano, denominada tempralmente como P4.

El pequeño satélite tiene un diámetro estimado de entre 13 a 34 kilómetros, un tamaño inferior a las otras tres que existen alrededor de Plutón. Por ejemplo Charon (Caronte), la luna más grande, tiene 1.043 kilómetros de ancho, y las otras dos -Nix e Hydra-, están en el rango de los 32 a 113 kilómetros de diámetro. P4 se encuentra entre las órbitas de estas últimas dos lunas, que el Hubble también había descubierto en 2005.

"Me parece notable que las cámaras del Hubble nos permitan ver un objeto tan pequeño", señaló Mark Showalter, del Instituto SETI en Mountain View, California, destacando la increíble capacidad del telescopio lanzado al espacio en 1990, a bordo del transbordador Discovery.

El hallazgo es el resultado de los trabajos en curso para apoyar la misión de la Nasa llamada "New Horizons", programada para volar a través del sistema de Plutón el año 2015. La misión está diseñada para proporcionar nuevos conocimientos sobre los mundos en el borde de nuestro sistema solar.

Según informó la Nasa, P4 fue vista por la cámara del Hubble por primera vez el pasado 28 de junio. Luego, se confirmó con imágenes captadas entre el 3 y el 18 de julio pasado.

----------


## REEGE

*ÚLTIMA MISIÓN DEL ATLANTIS* 
Termina la era de los transbordadores con el aterrizaje del Atlantis
El Atlantis aterrizó hoy en la pista del Centro Kennedy tras una misión de 13 días que pone fin a tres décadas de exploración espacial con transbordadores. La agencia espacial estadounidense NASA indicó que la nave, con cuatro astronautas a bordo, tomó tierra a las 09.58 GMT.

Astronautas e ingenieros de la NASA contenían las lágrimas ante el regreso a la Tierra este jueves del Atlantis, cuya misión pone fin al programa de transbordadores y cierra un capítulo en la historia de los vuelos tripulados al espacio.

La tripulación del Atlantis se despertó con la canción 'God Bless America' (Dios bendiga a EEUU) a la 1h29 GMT de este jueves (dos horas más en España) para disponerse a aterrizar, a las 9h56 GMT, en el Centro Espacial Kennedy, en Cabo Cañaveral (Florida), y así cerrar una era de dominación de Estados Unidos en la exploración espacial humana.

Exactamente 42 años después de que Neil Armstrong se convirtiera en el primer ser humano en pisar por primera vez la Luna. Hasta 2015, cuando se espera que esté listo un nuevo vehículo espacial estadounidense, los astronautas de ese país dependerán de las cápsulas rusas Soyuz para viajar a la Estación Espacial Internacional (ISS).

El miércoles, los astronautas que tripulan el Atlantis dijeron estar ansiosos por celebrar el aterrizaje con el personal en tierra. "Estamos muy emocionados de ver a esos chicos, de compartir nuestros recuerdos de la misión con el equipo y, una vez más, expresarles lo orgullosos que estamos de ellos y de lo que hemos hecho en estos 30 años del programa", dijo el astronauta y piloto Doug Hurley desde el Atlantis.

Las inspecciones finales del escudo térmico que protege la nave espacial durante su tránsito hacia la atmósfera fueron completadas el miércoles y la NASA informó de que la nave espacial se hallaba en buena forma para el aterrizaje.

El miércoles, horas antes del ingreso del transbordador a la atmósfera, la estación de televisión de la NASA mostró imágenes en directo del centro de control de la misión y de la Tierra vista desde el Atlantis, que se desacopló con éxito de ISS el martes. En el espacio y en la Tierra, el miércoles era un día de nostalgia.

----------


## REEGE

*Rusia enviará una nave a Mercurio para investigar la radiación solar.*

Moscú, 25 jul (EFEverde).- Rusia enviará en 2019 una nave de investigación interplanetaria a Mercurio, el planeta que está más cerca del Sol, según anunció hoy un portavoz de la industria aeronáutica y cósmica rusa.
"El objetivo de la misión Merkuri-P es el estudio de la superficie mercurial y del impacto de la radiación solar sobre los procesos en marcha en ese planeta", añadió la fuente a la agencia Interfax.

*Propulsada por un cohete Soyuz.*
La nave, que será propulsada por un cohete portador Soyuz, tendrá que pasar no lejos del Sol para llegar a Mercurio, que está siendo investigado por el aparato estadounidense Messenger.

La expedición del Merkuri-P será la continuación del trabajo de la nave Fobos-Grunt, que volará en noviembre próximo a Marte para instalar una estación automática en un satélite del planeta rojo, según anunció hoy Víctor Jartov, diseñador jefe de la Asociación de Producción Científica Lávochkin.

La sonda norteamericana Mariner-10 fue el primer aparato espacial en estudiar las características de Mercurio en 1974, mientras en 2013 está previsto el lanzamiento del aparato europeo-japonés BepiColombo.

Rusia, que asumió la pasada semana en solitario la responsabilidad de abastecer a la Estación Espacial Internacional tras la jubilación de los transbordadores estadounidenses, se ha marcado como prioridad enviar una nave tripulada a Marte.

EFEverde

----------


## Luján

Noticia en RTVE.es:

http://www.rtve.es/noticias/20110726...s/450297.shtml





> *Hallan una reserva de agua en el Universo 140 billones de veces mayor que todos los océanos*
> 
> 
> Es el mayor y más distante depósito de agua encontrado hasta ahoraEl descubrimiento se ha efectuado en un quásar a 12.000 millones de años luzSu estudio puede ayudar a descubrir la composición química de las galaxias
> 
> 
> 
> *RTVE.es* 26.07.2011Dos equipos de científicos liderados por investigadores del Instituto de Tecnología de California han descubierto la mayor y más distante reserva de agua del Universo.
>  La cantidad de agua encontrada en forma de vapor es al menos de *140 billones de veces* la cantidad de agua que podríamos encontrar sumando el agua de todos los océanos de la Tierra, según han informado en nota de prensa.
> ...

----------


## F. Lázaro

¿No se han pasado un poco con algunas cifras?  :Confused:  :EEK!:  140 millones de veces el agua contenida en todos los océanos... mejor no traducirlo a Hm3 para que no nos de a nadie un infarto, jejeje  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Y la pregunta más interesante... ¿como han sido capaces de medir esas ingentes cantidades? ¿O es que lo han hecho como creo yo...?  :Cool:

----------


## perdiguera

Parece que no son millones sino billones aunque no sé si es el billón americano, mil millones, o el español, un millón de millones, o el inglés, diez mil millones.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Parece que no son millones sino billones *aunque no sé si es el billón americano, mil millones, o el español, un millón de millones, o el inglés, diez mil millones.*


Jeje, esa también es buena... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Pues en uno de los enlaces que ha puesto Luján se lee lo siguiente:




> http://media.caltech.edu/press_releases/13435
> 
> [...] 
> 
> Looking from a distance of 30 billion trillion miles away into a quasar—one of the brightest and most violent objects in the cosmos—the researchers have found a mass of water vapor that's at least *140 trillion times that of all the water in the world's oceans combined*, and 100,000 times more massive than the sun.
> 
> [...]


Pues ahí se puede leer bien claro: *TRILLION*, que si lo traducimos al español son 10^18 y si lo dejamos en inglés americano son 10^12...

*¡VIVA EL SISTEMA INTERNACIONAL DE UNIDADES!*  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## perdiguera

Lo de la distancia que dice la cita que citas es de órdago:

Cita:
http://media.caltech.edu/press_releases/13435

[...] 

Looking from a distance of *30 billion trillion miles* away into a quasarone of the brightest and most violent objects in the cosmosthe researchers have found a mass of water vapor that's at least 140 trillion times that of all the water in the world's oceans combined, and 100,000 times more massive than the sun.

[...]

30 billones de trillones de millas :Confused:  :Confused: 
¿Porqué no emplean años luz?

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Lo de la distancia que dice la cita que citas es de órdago:
> 
> Cita:
> http://media.caltech.edu/press_releases/13435
> 
> [...] 
> 
> Looking from a distance of *30 billion trillion miles* away into a quasar—one of the brightest and most violent objects in the cosmos—the researchers have found a mass of water vapor that's at least 140 trillion times that of all the water in the world's oceans combined, and 100,000 times more massive than the sun.
> 
> ...


Jajajaja  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Hay que ver... con la tabarra que me dió mi profesor de Física con las dichosas unidades del S.I., y luego resulta que ni dios las usa, en cada país se ponen las unidades como les parece, y vamos, lo de billones de trillones de millas, eso es para echarle de comer aparte  :EEK!:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## REEGE

Que todos esos millones, trillones, hm3, etc... el que los haya medido sea el Saih del Tajo...
No le deis mucha publicidad que ya mismo hacen en ese oasis un trasvase!!!!!!! :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## REEGE

Un troyano acompaña a la Tierra alrededor del Sol.

El troyano, alrededor de la Tierra (NASA)
alrededor del Sol. Atrapado a poca distancia de su órbita existe una roca de 300 metros de longitud que ha resultado ser el primer troyano que le descubren a nuestro planeta, tal y como los astrónomos informaron ayer en Nature.

Por delante y detrás de cada astro, a unos sesenta grados, existe lo que los astrónomos llaman un punto de Lagrange. Estos puntos son pozos gravitatorios estables en los que los objetos pueden quedar "aparcados" debido a que la gravedad del Sol y la del planeta se compensan. A los objetos que residen en estos puntos se les denomina asteroides troyanos.

[Relacionado: Pánico al Cometa Halley en 1910]

Los científicos sabían que Marte, Neptuno y Júpiter contaban con troyanos, pero este cuerpo recién observado es el primer "acompañante" que le descubren al planeta azul. Los troyanos son muy difíciles de observar, ya que suelen ubicarse en cielo diurno, pero Martin Connors y sus colegas de la canadiense universidad de Athabasca emplearon datos conseguidos por el satélite WISE (explorador de inspección infrarrojo de campo amplio) lanzado en 2009. Esta sonda lleva descubiertos hasta la fecha más de 500 objetos próximos a la Tierra.

El hallazgo de este primer troyano terrestre, llamado 2010 TK7, ha sido refrendado mediante observaciones realizadas desde telescopios en Hawaii. Según informan los astrónomos que lo han descubierto, este objeto se comporta de un modo bastante caótico, danzando alrededor del plano orbital con un movimiento que recuerda al de un renacuajo. En su opinión, este cuerpo no nos acompañará para siempre y, aunque creen que se mantendrá estable durante al menos 7 milenios, finalmente podría saltar a otro punto de Lagrange o cambiar de modo orbital. Disfrutemos de su compañía mientras dure.

*Visto en la web de la misión WISE de la NASA.*

----------


## perdiguera

Bueno si va a estar 7 milenios ahí, pues como que no me parece que lo veré moverse.
A lo mejor en una muy futura reencarnación.

----------


## Luján

Noticia en El Pais: http://www.elpais.com/articulo/socie...lpepusoc_2/Tes




> *¿Tuvo la Luna una pequeña compañera?*
> 
> *Una nueva teoría explica el origen de las montañas de la cara oculta del satélite por la colisión suave entre dos cuerpos* 
> 
> *A. R* _- Madrid -_ 04/08/2011
> 
> 
>                                                                                                                                                                      La cara oculta de la Luna y la visible muestran notables  diferencias. La primera es montañosa, mientras que en la segunda domina  el terreno bajo y llano; tampoco las rocas son idénticas. Los  científicos han discutido esta asimetría durante mucho tiempo  proponiendo diferentes procesos internos o externos que pudieran  provocarla, pero la cuestión no está ni mucho menos zanjada. Ahora dos  investigadores sugieren una nueva explicación que ellos han desarrollado  y verificado mediante simulaciones informáticas: no se formó una luna  sino dos hace miles de millones de años, y ambas compartieron la misma  órbita durante un tiempo pero acabó produciéndose una colisión suave (a  baja velocidad) que resultó en la fusión de la pequeña en la grande  formándose así las elevaciones que actualmente se observan en la cara  oculta de la Luna.
> 
> ...

----------


## perdiguera

La edición digital del País lleva hoy un artículo sobre el lanzamiento de una nueva sonda hacia Júpiter.
Os pongo el enlace.
http://www.elpais.com/articulo/socie...lpepisoc_4/Tes

Los primeros resultados se tendrán  dentro de cinco años. Esperemos verlos.

----------


## perdiguera

También el Pais lleva hoy una noticia sobre la posibilidad de la existencia de agua salada en Marte.
El enlace:
http://www.elpais.com/articulo/socie...lpepusoc_9/Tes

----------


## ben-amar

ELPAIS.com  >
    Sociedad  >
    Ciencia

Los potentes destellos de la estrella, como el de ayer, no suponen peligro para las personas (excepto para los astronautas en el espacio), pero pueden afectar a las telecomunicaciones

EL PAÍS - Madrid - 10/08/2011
Un estallido de alta potencia, una gigantesca explosión en la estrella que lanza energía, luz y partículas de alta velocidad al espacio, se registró ayer en el Sol. Alcanzó el nivel X 6.9 en la escala de estos fenómenos, que suelen ser más habituales cuando la estrella está en un máximo de actividad, en el ciclo 11 años aproximadamente. Estos destellos, aunque estén orientados a la Tierra y vayan acompañados de eyecciones de materia de la corona solar, no suponen peligro para las personas por la protección que da la atmósfera del planeta, pero las telecomunicaciones pueden verse alteradas. Los que si pueden correr riesgo, si no se protegen, son los astronautas en el espacio, ya que los estallidos incrementan la radiación de protones solares de alta energía. El Sol está ahora entrando en el máximo de su ciclo de 11 años, que se producirá en 2013, según las estimaciones de los científicos, informa la NASA.

Imagen del estallido de clase X registrado en el Sol el pasado 9 de agosto, captada por el Solar Dynamics Observatory, de la NASA, en ultravioleta.- NASA

El estallido de ayer comentó a las 9.48 (hora peninsular) y alcanzó su máximo a las 10.05. Se originó en la región de la mancha solar AR11263 y fue observado hasta que rotó y dejó de ser visible.

Los expertos clasifican por su potencia los destellos solares, normalmente asociados a tormentas magnéticas que generan eyecciones de masa de la corona de la estrella. Los más intensos son de clase X, como el de ayer, que fue medido por el satélite Goes de la NOAA (agencia estadounidense de la atmósfera y el océano) y registrado por otros observatorios. Los más débiles son de clase A (poco más del nivel de actividad solar continuo), seguidos de los de clase B, C, M y X. De modo parecido a la escala Richter de los terremotos, cada letra de clasificación de las erupciones solares significa un incremento de diez veces la energía emitida, de manera que una de clase X es diez veces superior a una de clase M y 100 veces superior a una de clase C, según explica la NASA. Pero cada clase también tiene una escala detallada que va del 1 al 9. Los destellos de clase C o inferiores son demasiado débiles para que se aprecie efecto alguno en la Tierra, pero los de clase M ya pueden provocar interferencias en las telecomunicaciones -en las regiones polares, sobre todo- y pequeñas tormentas de radiación que pueden suponer peligro para los astronautas en el espacio.

Entre lo destellos de clase X hay niveles y algunos pueden pueden llegar a ser más de diez veces más potentes que los de nivel bajo X 1. El máximo medido con instrumentos modernos se registró en 2003, durante el anterior máximo solar, y cegó completamente los sensores, que midieron hasta un nivel X 28. Esos destellos de altísima potencia son las mayores explosiones que se producen en el Sistema Solar, que pueden llegar a producir energía equivalente a mil millones de bombas de hidrógeno. Cuando se producen destellos asociados a eyecciones de masa de la corona, y si están orientados hacia la Tierra, pueden crear tormentas de radiación prologadas capaces de provocar averías en los satélites, alterar las telecomunicaciones e incluso las redes eléctricas. Las erupciones de clase X del diciembre de 2006, por ejemplo, generaron eyección de materia solar que provocó interferencias en las señales del sistema GPS.

----------


## perdiguera

Os recuerdo que esta noche y mañana tocan las perseidas, las lágrimas de San Lorenzo.
Lástima que haya luna llena.

----------


## Luján

> Os recuerdo que esta noche y mañana tocan las perseidas, las lágrimas de San Lorenzo.
> Lástima que haya luna llena.



Sí,

De hecho, yo ya tengo planeado subir al alto de Barracas para observarlas sin la influencia de la contaminación lumínica de Valencia y todo el resto del litoral.

No puedo prometeros fotos porque no sé qué tal van a salir. Pero intentarlo, lo intentaré.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Esta tarde-noche subieré en bici a un "puerto" al que no me molesta, ni la poca luz de mi pueblo, ni la de la campiña. A lo mejor puedo ver alguna, como el año pasado, que vi más de 20 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .

----------


## aberroncho

No sé si este será el hilo idóneo donde poner este enlace, pero he encontrado estos vídeos y los considero interesantes para que los podáis ver, aunque seguramente muchos ya los hayáis visto.

http://www.cielosdelteide.com/animaciones.htm

----------


## ben-amar

Es un video guapisimo, gracias Aberroncho.
Sin duda, es el hilo correcto. Es el mejor sitio desde el que se puede ver todo el cumulo de estrellas que nos acompaña.
Un abrazo

----------


## Los terrines

Es un vídeo realmente impactante; muchas gracias por darnos la oportunidad de verlo, Aberroncho.

Saludos cordiales.

----------


## REEGE

Que gusto ver ese video... te relaja al 100% y muchas gracias por colocarlo en el foro!! Un saludo.

----------


## ceheginero joven

Hola. Ayer por la noche me asomé a la terraza y me encontré a la Luna, y decidí cojer la cámara de mi padre  el trípode. Aquí el resultado:

Mi primera foto, no ha salido nada bien:


Como veis, no ha salido muy bien, pero al final conseguí que se vieran de una forma aceptable:




Una ampliación:


Esta ha salido mejor, pero no tenía mucho zoom:


Como costaba que la luna saliera en el centro de la fotografía con el zoom a tope:








Con poco zoom:



Recuerdo que las imágenes son mías, y las he hecho con un Canon de 300mm y con el estabilizador activado, y la cámara es una Canon EOX 500D.

Saludos, y si alguno sabe de esto de echar fotos a la luna, que me de algún consejo...

----------


## ben-amar

Excelentes fotos, Ceheginero joven; Lo suyo, para hacer buenas fotos a la Luna es que haya Luna  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## ceheginero joven

> Excelentes fotos, Ceheginero joven; Lo suyo, para hacer buenas fotos a la Luna _es que haya Luna_


Entonces hice bien las fotos, porque había Luna  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Qué bonitas ceheginero.
Si se ven hasta los cráteres :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## ben-amar

Miércoles, 31/8/2011, 20:28 h
ELPAIS.COMSociedad

La 'Juno' ha recorrido ya 10 millones de kilómetros

EL PAÍS - Madrid - 31/08/2011

La nave interplanetaria Juno que se dirige a Júpiter ha recorrido ya unos 10 millones de kilómetros (9,6 millones el pasado viernes), según informa la NASA, y ha enviado una foto de la Tierra y la Luna tomada a esa distancia. El vehículo fue lanzado al espacio el pasado 5 de agosto y, pese a cubrir en menos de un día la distancia de la Tierra a la Luna (casi 384.000 kilómetros), tiene todavía por delante un viaje muy largo, de cinco años, en los que recorrerá 2.800 millones de kilómetros hasta llegar al planeta gigante.

Nave con destino Júpiter

NASA | 31-08-2011

Ilustración de la nave automática interplanetaria Juno sobre una imagen de fondo del planeta Júpiter.

Los expertos de la misión dedican las primeras semanas de vuelo a realizar pruebas exhaustivas y calibraciones de todos los instrumentos de a bordo, y la fotografía de la Tierra y la Luna, tomada con la cámara JunoCam el 26 de agosto, forma parte esas pruebas.

En la imagen se distingue dos manchas blanquecinas, una más grande y brillante, el planeta, y otra pequeña y muy tenue, su satélite natural. "Es una visión extraordinaria que la gente ve muy raramente", ha comentado Scott Bolton, investigador principal de la misión Juno. "Esta imagen de la Tierra muestra como se ve desde fuera, ilustrando una perspectiva especial de nuestro papel y lugar en el universo. Es una humillante pero bella perspectiva de nosotros mismos".


Nuestro planeta visto desde casi 10 millones de kilómetros

NASA/JPL/CALTECH | 31-08-2011

Fotografía de la Tierra y la Luna tomada el pasado 26 de agosto por la nave interplanetaria de la NASa Juno desde una distancia de 9,66 millones de kilómetros.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Nuestro planeta visto desde casi 10 millones de kilómetros
> 
> NASA/JPL/CALTECH | 31-08-2011
> 
> Fotografía de la Tierra y la Luna tomada el pasado 26 de agosto por la nave interplanetaria de la NASa Juno desde una distancia de 9,66 millones de kilómetros.


Si es que... no somos nada. 

Somos una mota de polvo estelar  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## perdiguera

> Si es que... no somos nada. 
> 
> Somos una mota de polvo estelar


Aún menos que eso. Yo diría que, comparando a escala terráquea, ni un átomo dentro del universo.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Aún menos que eso. Yo diría que, comparando a escala terráquea, *ni un átomo dentro del universo*.


Yo dría que no somos ni un Electrón.

----------


## Luján

> Yo dría que no somos ni un Electrón.



Ni eso, somos el Bosón de Higgs (http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boson_de_Higgs)

Todo el mundo (universo) sabe que existimos, pero nadie nos encuentra  :Wink:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Ni eso, somos el Bosón de Higgs (http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boson_de_Higgs)
> 
> Todo el mundo (universo) sabe que existimos, pero nadie nos encuentra


Y la Luna entonces que sería, ¿un Quark?  :Big Grin:

----------


## ben-amar

> Ni eso, somos el Bosón de Higgs (http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boson_de_Higgs)
> 
> Todo el mundo (universo) sabe que existimos, pero nadie nos encuentra


Error...No quieren  encontrarnos ni por casualidad

----------


## embalses al 100%

*El Sol amenaza la Tierra*

Una llamarada solar del tipo más intenso pone en peligro los GPS y la comunicación por radio al dirigirse contra el campo magnético del planeta



El Observatorio Solar y Heliosférico (SOHO) ha detectado una mancha solar que entró en erupción el martes y arrojó un filamento de masa coronal hacia la Tierra que podría golpear su campo magnético. La explosión se produjo a las 22.12 y alcanzó su pico de fuerza ocho minutos después. La NASA clasifica la eyección, que se produjo 24 horas después de una tormenta solar, en el grupo de las más poderosas, y los investigadores trabajan ahora en tomarle la medida a la erupción, que podría dirigirse a la Tierra

Una activa mancha solar entró en erupción la noche del martes, produjo una llamarada de clase X (la más intensa) y arrojó un filamento de masa coronal hacia a la Tierra que podría golpear su campo magnético, según advirtió la NASA. 

El Observatorio Solar y Heliosférico (SOHO, por sus siglas en inglés) detectó una eyección de masa coronal que emerge del lugar de la explosión y se dirige hacia el sur de la línea Sol-Tierra. Fue a las 22.12 horas del martes y alcanzó su pico de fuerza ocho minutos después. 

Las erupciones solares se clasifican en tres tipos según su intensidad (X, las más poderosas; M, resistencia media, y C, las más débiles), y la NASA ha clasificado esta erupción como de clase X-2.1. Los investigadores tratan ahora de tomar la medida a la eyección de masa coronal que podría dirigirse hacia la Tierra. 

Las eyecciones son enormes nubes de plasma solar que viajan por el espacio y alcanzan los 5.000.000 de kilómetros por hora. Si estas nubes llegaran a la Tierra, podrían causar estragos en el planeta y provocar alteraciones en las señales de GPS y las comunicaciones de radio y redes de energía, alerta la NASA. 

La llamarada solar se produce 24 horas después de una tormenta solar que tuvo lugar a las 01.50 horas del lunes y que alcanzó una intensidad de M-5. Al ser menor la intensidad de la explosión, la eyección viajó a menos de 1,2 millones de kilómetros por hora, por lo que, aunque golpeara el campo magnético de la Tierra, "no hubiera causado mucho daño", según la agencia espacial estadounidense. 

La NASA advierte de que las tormentas de los últimos días no son casos aislados. La actividad solar ha estado aumentando durante los últimos meses, después de que la estrella despertara de una fase de reposo prolongado en su ciclo de 11 años de actividad. 

Así, el mes pasado el sol "dejó escapar" una llamarada solar X-6,9, que fue la tormenta solar más potente desde diciembre de 2006. Esa tormenta, que estalló el pasado 9 de agosto, también generó eyecciones de masa coronal, pero no en dirección a la Tierra. En febrero se registró una llamarada de clase X-2,2. 

Las fotos del 'Apolo' 

La NASA reveló el martes una colección de imágenes tomadas por la sonda Lunar Reconnaissance Orbiter (LRO), que muestran la huella que dejaron las misiones Apolo y aportan pruebas para quienes dudan de que el hombre estuviera en la Luna. La sonda captó las imágenes más nítidas jamás tomadas desde el espacio de las marcas que dejaron las misiones Apolo XII, Apolo XIV y Apolo XVII en los lugares en los que se posaron, así como las huellas que dejaron los astronautas al explorar la superficie. 

Las fotografías permitirán a los expertos seguir los pasos de los astronautas con mayor claridad para ver dónde se tomaron muestras de la Luna que trajeron a la Tierra y dónde se llevaron a cabo los primeros experimentos científicos, para acabar con los comentarios de quienes afirman que los humanos nunca viajaron a la Luna. Los expertos mostraron los huecos que dejaron las misiones al posarse y los rastros que dejaron los astronautas cuando salieron del módulo lunar a explorar a pie la superficie rocosa. Incluso se puede ver la última ruta realizada por humanos en la Luna.

Fuente: La Opinión de A Coruña

----------


## ben-amar

No seria la primera vez que afecta a GPS´s, radares, etc. No pasa nada

----------


## ben-amar

Y si no somos capaces de predecir el tiempo con un mes de antelacion, ni somo capaces de prevenir los terremotos,....¿como van a predecir lo que ocurra en el Sol?

BLA; BLA, BLA, ....... Profesias de fin de mundo

----------


## aberroncho

> ...


Así es embalses al 100%, según las profecias de Nostradamus y los Mayas en 2012 se acaba esto. Si al final van a llevar razón. 

Yo por si acaso ya me estoy gastando todos mis ahorros para que cuando llegue ese día estar en paz con todo el mundo y no dejarle nada a los nuevos inquilinos :Cool:

----------


## perdiguera

> ...


¿De qué historia? ¿de hace 50, 100 o 150 años? No creo que haya más historia recogida de esos fenómenos.

----------


## Luján

> ¿De qué historia? ¿de hace 50, 100 o 150 años? No creo que haya más historia recogida de esos fenómenos.


Registros directos de la actividad solar hay desde que el hombre empezó a escribir y a fijarse en el asto del día. Pero indirectos, los hay desde que el mundo es mundo.

Los testigos de hielo antártico que están extrayendo en varios sondeos y que alcanzan profundidades impresionantes son como un diario terrestre y, si se sabe buscar,  hay muestras de muchas, muchísimas cosas.


Por cierto, Embalses al 100%, te has olvidado de citar la fuente de la noticia.  :Wink:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Registros directos de la actividad solar hay desde que el hombre empezó a escribir y a fijarse en el asto del día. Pero indirectos, los hay desde que el mundo es mundo.
> 
> Los testigos de hielo antártico que están extrayendo en varios sondeos y que alcanzan profundidades impresionantes son como un diario terrestre y, si se sabe buscar,  hay muestras de muchas, muchísimas cosas.
> 
> 
> *Por cierto, Embalses al 100%, te has olvidado de citar la fuente de la noticia.*


Solucionado, ya la he puesto.

----------


## perdiguera

> Registros directos de la actividad solar hay desde que el hombre empezó a escribir y a fijarse en el asto del día. Pero indirectos, los hay desde que el mundo es mundo.
> 
> Los testigos de hielo antártico que están extrayendo en varios sondeos y que alcanzan profundidades impresionantes son como un diario terrestre y, si se sabe buscar,  hay muestras de muchas, muchísimas cosas.
> 
> 
> Por cierto, Embalses al 100%, te has olvidado de citar la fuente de la noticia.


¡No me digas que los antiguos sabían de radiaciones electromagnéticas! Porque se trata de eso creo, no de masa como la entendemos "visible" y "tocable". Podrían mirar al Sol y acaso ver manchas y tormentas pero no podían observar erupciones electromagnéticas asociadas.
Lo de las estracciones de sondeos con todos los respetos tienen un orden de fiabilidad, para datarlas, muy amplio y poco fiable.
Además se sabe que el campo magnético de la tierra ha sufrido variaciones a lo largo de la vida del planeta, incluso los polos magnéticos están en continuo movimiento. Yo creo que no nos pasará nada que no nos haya pasado anteriormente.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> ¡No me digas que los antiguos sabían de radiaciones electromagnéticas! Porque se trata de eso creo, no de masa como la entendemos "visible" y "tocable". Podrían mirar al Sol y acaso ver manchas y tormentas pero no podían observar erupciones electromagnéticas asociadas.
> Lo de las estracciones de sondeos con todos los respetos tienen un orden de fiabilidad, para datarlas, muy amplio y poco fiable.
> Además se sabe que el campo magnético de la tierra ha sufrido variaciones a lo largo de la vida del planeta, incluso los polos magnéticos están en continuo movimiento. *Yo creo que no nos pasará nada que no nos haya pasado anteriormente.*


O sí, yo no creo ni en los Mayas ni en sus predicciones, pero, no sabemos lo que se nos puede venir encima.
El Sol es una estrella y tiene sus fases, igual que la Tierra tienes sus glaciaciones y todo eso.
Pero cuando la NASA dice que va a ser la más fuerte de la historia, yo me lo creo. Y que va a afectar a las comunicaciones y radios también. Y que va a ser fuerte también.

----------


## ben-amar

¿como que no crees en los mayas? sera mas bien que no crees en lo que dicen que dijeron.
Por lo demas, creo que deberias revisar la relacion de los mayas con la astronomia, te vas a llevar mas de una sorpresa.

----------


## sergi1907

Pues si va a pasar algo gordo que me avisen y dejo de pagar la hipoteca :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Pues si va a pasar algo gordo que me avisen y dejo de pagar la hipoteca


Ten cuidado, que los bancos son capaces de buscarte hasta en el más allá  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ben-amar

> Pues si va a pasar algo gordo que me avisen y dejo de pagar la hipoteca





> Ten cuidado, que los bancos son capaces de buscarte hasta en el más allá


 Lo trincaran antes en el mas aca, ¡menudos!

----------


## Luján

> ¡No me digas que los antiguos sabían de radiaciones electromagnéticas! Porque se trata de eso creo, no de masa como la entendemos "visible" y "tocable". Podrían mirar al Sol y acaso ver manchas y tormentas pero no podían observar erupciones electromagnéticas asociadas.
> Lo de las estracciones de sondeos con todos los respetos tienen un orden de fiabilidad, para datarlas, muy amplio y poco fiable.
> Además se sabe que el campo magnético de la tierra ha sufrido variaciones a lo largo de la vida del planeta, incluso los polos magnéticos están en continuo movimiento. Yo creo que no nos pasará nada que no nos haya pasado anteriormente.


Quizás los antiguos no sabían de radiaciones, pero sí sabían (y mucho más que nosotros) del comportamiento animal. Y las erupciones solares, las de verdad, pueden llegar a alterar dicho comportamiento. No olvidemos que las palomas, los delfines y muchos otros animales, necesitan de un campo magéntico estable para poder orientarse.

Los polos se mueven, sí. Y de vez en cuando simplemente desaparecen para aparecer orientados en sentido contario. Eso está registrado, y no en el hielo, sino en la roca, especialmente en la corteza oceánica.

Una erupción solar expulsa tanto radiación electromagnética, que viaja casi a la velocidad de la luz, por lo que tardaría unos 6 minutos en llegar a la Tierra, y partículas altamente energéticas (radiación) que al entrar en contacto con el campo electromagético de la Tierra (el cinturón de Van-Hallen) desprende su energía, ionizando las partículas atmosféricas, lo que produce las auroras boreales, y dañando los equipos electrónicos, especialmente los que están más expuestos, como los satélites. Por las previsiones, me imagino que estarán esperando las partículas energéticas.

Ya han pasado situaciones como esta, y no hemos sufrido más que algunos cortes de las telecomunicaciones. Es el precio que hay que pagar por tener una sociedad tan "wifi".

----------


## perdiguera

> ¿como que no crees en los mayas? sera mas bien que no crees en lo que dicen que dijeron.
> Por lo demas, creo que deberias revisar la relacion de los mayas con la astronomia, te vas a llevar mas de una sorpresa.





> Quizás los antiguos no sabían de radiaciones, pero sí sabían (y mucho más que nosotros) del comportamiento animal. Y las erupciones solares, las de verdad, pueden llegar a alterar dicho comportamiento. No olvidemos que las palomas, los delfines y muchos otros animales, necesitan de un campo magéntico estable para poder orientarse.
> 
> Los polos se mueven, sí. Y de vez en cuando simplemente desaparecen para aparecer orientados en sentido contario. Eso está registrado, y no en el hielo, sino en la roca, especialmente en la corteza oceánica.
> 
> Una erupción solar expulsa tanto radiación electromagnética, que viaja casi a la velocidad de la luz, por lo que tardaría unos 6 minutos en llegar a la Tierra, y partículas altamente energéticas (radiación) que al entrar en contacto con el campo electromagético de la Tierra (el cinturón de Van-Hallen) desprende su energía, ionizando las partículas atmosféricas, lo que produce las auroras boreales, y dañando los equipos electrónicos, especialmente los que están más expuestos, como los satélites. Por las previsiones, me imagino que estarán esperando las partículas energéticas.
> 
> Ya han pasado situaciones como esta, y no hemos sufrido más que algunos cortes de las telecomunicaciones. Es el precio que hay que pagar por tener una sociedad tan "wifi".


Me parece que estamos desviando el fondo de la cuestión.
Claro que sé que los mayas eran excelentes astrónomos, claro que sé que los animales tienen desarrollado un comportamiento que les permite detectar fenómenos que a nosotros nos pasan desapercibidos.
Pero se decía en el mensaje de inicio, por lo menos así lo entendí yo, que se tratan de radiaciones electromagnéticas y para detectar ese tipo de radiaciones, que pueden ir, o no, asociadas a una erupción solar, ni los mayas ni ningún pueblo antiguo tenían aparatos, de cualquier tipo, capaces de medir la intensidad de dichas radiaciones.
Por ello es por lo que puse ese límite temporal en mi respuesta. Más allá de 150 años atrás no habían sido inventados los aparatos para medir radiaciones electromagnéticas producidas en la tierra. Podemos decir que el conocimiento del electromagnetismo por los humanos comenzó con las ecuaciones de Maxwell que las publicó en el 1865. Anteriormente a esas ecuaciones de lo único que se hablaba era del éter.
Y si no existían aparatos capaces de medirlas, ¿cómo se puede decir que será la proxima la más importante de la historia?.

----------


## perdiguera

Parece que un satélite artificial caerá el viernes a la Tierra.

Lo que me llama la atención, aparte de la caída en sí, es el coste de dicho cacharro, 750 millones de dólares, y el poco tiempo que ha estado en servicio, 4 años y un trimestre, lo que sale a un coste de algo más de 44 millones de dólares al trimestre. Me parece elevado dicho coste para la misión que tenía:

_Hacer mediciones de la capa de ozono y de la composición química de la alta atmósfera, así como de los vientos y las temperaturas en la estratosfera. Con diez instrumentos científicos a bordo, tomó datos necesarios para comprender mejor el papel de la alta atmósfera en el clima terrestre y la variabilidad climática._
Os dejo la noticia para que podáis leerla completa.

http://www.elpais.com/articulo/socie...lpepusoc_3/Tes
Un saludo.

----------


## Luján

> Parece que un satélite artificial caerá el viernes a la Tierra.
> 
> Lo que me llama la atención, aparte de la caída en sí, es el coste de dicho cacharro, 750 millones de dólares, y el poco tiempo que ha estado en servicio, 4 años y un trimestre, lo que sale a un coste de algo más de 44 millones de dólares al trimestre. Me parece elevado dicho coste para la misión que tenía:
> 
> _Hacer mediciones de la capa de ozono y de la composición química de la alta atmósfera, así como de los vientos y las temperaturas en la estratosfera. Con diez instrumentos científicos a bordo, tomó datos necesarios para comprender mejor el papel de la alta atmósfera en el clima terrestre y la variabilidad climática._
> Os dejo la noticia para que podáis leerla completa.
> 
> http://www.elpais.com/articulo/socie...lpepusoc_3/Tes
> Un saludo.


No han sido cuatro, sino catorce los años de uso. De 1991 a 2005, tiempo más que largo para la vida media de un satélite artificial. Normalmente no suelen caer a la tierra, sino que se derivan a una órbita de aparcamiento.

----------


## ben-amar

> No han sido cuatro, sino catorce los años de uso. De 1991 a 2005, tiempo más que largo para la vida media de un satélite artificial. Normalmente no suelen caer a la tierra, sino que *se derivan a una órbita de aparcamiento*.


O lo que es lo mismo, llenamos tambien de basura nuestro entorno celeste

----------


## Luján

> O lo que es lo mismo, llenamos tambien de basura nuestro entorno celeste


Ni te imaginas la de basura que hay en el espacio.

----------


## perdiguera

> No han sido cuatro, sino catorce los años de uso. De 1991 a 2005, tiempo más que largo para la vida media de un satélite artificial. Normalmente no suelen caer a la tierra, sino que se derivan a una órbita de aparcamiento.


Perdón por el lapsus, de todas formas sale a casi un millón y medio el trimestre.
Y me parecen poco 14 años si queremos investigar algo en el espacio.

----------


## Luján

> Perdón por el lapsus, de todas formas sale a casi un millón y medio el trimestre.
> Y me parecen poco 14 años si queremos investigar algo en el espacio.


La vida media de las cosas en el espacio es bastante menor que aquí abajo. La MIR, cuando se abandonó había sobrepasado por mucho su vida útil, que se pensaba de 5 años y duró 13. Y salió mucho más cara que un satélite.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Parece que un satélite artificial caerá el viernes a la Tierra.


Os imagináis que por un casual, se desvía de su trayectoria esperada (caída sobre el mar), y cae en el jardín que está enfrente de la ventana del despacho oval?  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  Jajaja

----------


## Luján

> Os imagináis que por un casual, se desvía de su trayectoria esperada (caída sobre el mar), y cae en el jardín que está enfrente de la ventana del despacho oval?  Jajaja


Antes de que si quiera llegue a verse desde la ventana del Despacho Oval, ya habrán partido a su encuentro un par de F-22 Raptors, una pareja de F-18 Hornet y algún que otro F-14 Tomcat. Quizás salga también algún F-16 Falcon, pero seguro que todos estos estarán acompañados por una batería de SAMs.

Aún no está nada claro donde caerá. Ya cayó el Skylab en Australa (qué puntería) y el Gobierno australiano multó a la NASA con 400 dólares USA por arrojar basura.  :Cool:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Antes de que si quiera llegue a verse desde la ventana del Despacho Oval, ya habrán partido a su encuentro un par de F-22 Raptors, una pareja de F-18 Hornet y algún que otro F-14 Tomcat. Quizás salga también algún F-16 Falcon, pero seguro que todos estos estarán acompañados por una batería de SAMs.


Supongo en el tejado tendrán montado siempre unas cuantas baterías de patriots por si les viene algo por el aire, y vamos, si hace falta le tiran hasta un trident desde cualquier SSBN, vamos, que los yankis no escatiman en recursos si hace falta  :Big Grin:

----------


## ben-amar

> Supongo en el tejado tendrán montado siempre unas cuantas baterías de patriots por si les viene algo por el aire, y vamos, si hace falta le tiran hasta un trident desde cualquier SSBN, vamos, que los yankis no escatiman en recursos si hace falta


Por eso mismo, ni se preocupan de a cuanto les sale el trimestre de vida de un satelite

----------


## REEGE

Con que cayera en algún embalse español...
Os imagináis... Y por decir alguno en el Fresnedas ahora que estamos con buzos para reparar válvulas y con el cuenco...
El viernes que empiezo a trabajar os pongo fotos!!
Un saludo... Ah, y que no me pille a mi trabajando cuando aterrize!! :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Luján

> Con que cayera en algún embalse español...
> Os imagináis... Y por decir alguno en el Fresnedas ahora que estamos con buzos para reparar válvulas y con el cuenco...
> El viernes que empiezo a trabajar os pongo fotos!!
> Un saludo... Ah, y que no me pille a mi trabajando cuando aterrize!!


Pues te tendría que pillar trabajando, así nos podrías enseñar fotos del evento  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Iniciado por REEGE
> 
> 
> Ah, y que no me pille a mi trabajando cuando aterrize!!
> 
> 
> Pues te tendría que pillar trabajando, así nos podrías enseñar fotos del evento


Jejeje  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Eso eso, ya que cae sobre el embalse, al menos que haya fotos  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## perdiguera

Me parece que la probabilidad de que cayese sobre un lugar habitado es de 1/3200, lo que no han dicho es la probabilidad de que caiga en el Fresnedas a la hora en que esté trabajando REEGE. Que supongo que será algo mayor. Fin de la ironía.

----------


## Luján

> Me parece que la probabilidad de que cayese sobre un lugar habitado es de 1/3200, lo que no han dicho es la probabilidad de que caiga en el Fresnedas a la hora en que esté trabajando REEGE. Que supongo que será algo mayor. Fin de la ironía.


No sé, no sé...

Querrás decir que es mayor el denominador, ¿no?

Con lo que "trabaja" nuestro REEGE, creo que será hasta menos probable que la posibilidad de que caiga sobre poblado  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Big Grin:

----------


## REEGE

Que cachondos que sois... :Stick Out Tongue: 
Como vosotros no me véis cuando paso fines de semana y fiestas en el Fresnedas; regando, limpiando drenes y canaletas, pintando, podando, limpiando de piedras y hierbas las cunetas, etc... etc...
A veces yo pienso lo mismo de alguno de vosotros... que gran trabajo tenéis que os permite estar todo el día en el foro!!!!!!!! :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
Ya en serio, reconozco que vivimos bien los que trabajamos en la AGE pero algunos trabajamos y nos ganamos el sueldo, eh??
Un saludo chicos...
Y el viernes tendré cuidado y espero que no me caiga...jajajaja
En la galeria-bunker seguro que no me hace nada!!!

----------


## perdiguera

> No sé, no sé...
> 
> Querrás decir que es mayor el denominador, ¿no?
> 
> Con lo que "trabaja" nuestro REEGE, creo que será hasta menos probable que la posibilidad de que caiga sobre poblado


Efectivamente el denominador mucho mayor. Estoy seguro que no le pillará debajo.

----------


## ben-amar

¿puedo pedir que en la foto salga la torre de agua que provoque la caida? :Big Grin:

----------


## perdiguera

Parece que todavía no hay seguridad de dónde caerá.
Lo más probable es que caiga sobre agua, con lo cual REEGE tendrá más probabilidades que los que estamos en oficina.
La actualización de la noticia:

_El satélite incontrolado UARS sigue perdiendo altura. En los últimos días su órbita, ligeramente elíptica, ha descendido de 215 por 240 kilómetros el pasado domingo a 195 por 210 kilómetros en el último parte de la NASA. Los expertos mantienen el próximo viernes como día más probable de reentrada en la atmósfera terrestre del artefacto, sin descartar un día antes y uno después. El UARS (Upper Atmospheric Research Satellite), con casi seis toneladas, y diez metros de largo por cuatro y medio de diámetro, puede estar dando tumbos en órbita, sin una orientación fija, lo que dificulta la proyección de su trayectoria para determinar el momento en que llegará a la alta atmósfera terrestre. Además, hay que tener en cuenta otro factor también con un alto grado de incertidumbre: el efecto de la actividad solar.
La NASA ha reiterado que la probabilidad de que algún trozo del satélite que no se destruya en la reentrada (piezas de titanio y de acero inoxidable, sobre todo) produzca heridas a una persona es muy baja, una en 3.200. Pero la probabilidad de que le caiga a alguien en concreto ("¿Me puede caer a mí?") es de una entre varios billones, informa Space.com.Dada la superficie oceánica del planeta, lo más probable es que caiga al mar.
"Conocemos muy bien el valor medio de la actividad solar, pero es muy complicado determinar el valor puntual", explica Miguel Belló-Mora, director de la empresa espacial española Elecnor-Deimos. "Si aumenta la actividad del Sol se calienta la atmósfera, incrementándose su densidad, con lo que el rozamiento del satélite es mayor y cae antes", añade este ingeniero aeronáutico especialista en dinámica orbital. A partir de una altura crítica de unos 150 kilómetros, dice, la resistencia que encuentra el satélite es considerable y "cae casi como una piedra".
Como el UARS da una vuelta a la Tierra cada hora y media, un margen de una hora en la predicción varía radicalmente la zona de caída.
El otro factor que condiciona -y dificulta- los cálculos de caída del UARS es la superficie que el satélite expone a la resistencia de la atmósfera: si va atravesado, exponiendo sus diez metros largos de longitud, la resistencia será mayor y caerá antes que si va en línea, presentando un área frontal de 4,5 metros de diámetro.
No es ni mucho menos la primera vez que caen artefactos espaciales a la Tierra, pero lo correcto es tomar medidas para poder controlar su reentrada, como se hizo, por ejemplo, con la estación espacial rusa Mir, en 2001, que fue dirigida al Pacífico para evitar el riesgo de impacto en zonas habitadas, además de avisar a las autoridades aéreas y marítimas. "No se debe apurar hasta el último momento la utilización de un satélite sino que hay que conservar combustible y capacidad de control para planificar la reentrada", comenta Belló-Mora. "Pero el UARS, que fue una misión de enorme éxito que duró varios años más de lo previsto, se utilizó hasta que dejó de funcionar".
Para los artefactos que están en órbita geoestacionaria, a unos 36.000 kilómetros de altura sobre la superficie terrestre, donde se colocan casi todos los satélites de comunicaciones, existen órbitas cementerio hacia las que se desvían los satélites que están en las últimas, evitando así que se conviertan en basura espacial peligrosa tanto para los que siguen activos como para los que se lancen en el futuro. "Pero no hay órbitas cementerio para satélites a baja altura", señala el ingeniero español.
En cuanto a la posibilidad de destruir el UARS con un misil, Belló-Mora argumenta en contra de tal medida: "La probabilidad de que haga algún daño es insignificante, mientras que su destrucción en el espacio tendría un efecto nefasto porque generaría miles de fragmentos de basura espacial muy peligrosa". La demostración que hizo China al destruir un satélite obsoleto con un misil, en 2007, generó 2.000 trozos de basura espacial que se han podido identificar y seguramente muchísimo más que siguen ahí arriba indetectados.
La NASA señala que, a medida que pasan las horas y se acerca el momento de la reentrada del satélite, los expertos irán refinando sus proyecciones orbitales para determinar la hora y lugar del final del UARS, que se convertirá en una estrella fugaz de seis toneladas y origen artificial_

Fuente:
http://www.elpais.com/articulo/socie...pepusoc_16/Tes

----------


## perdiguera

Poco a poco se va afinando las probabilidades de dónde caerá.

La NASA prevé hoy la reentrada a la atmósfera del satélite UARS, con un riesgo mínimo para las personas
La agencia de programas espaciales de EE.UU. prevé que caerá sobre la zona de Papúa Nueva Guinea y es "muy improbable" que España sea el destino de alguno de los desechos del satélite | Hay más probabilidades de que un rayo caiga sobre una persona que una pieza del satélite, según un experto.

La noticia completa: 
http://www.lavanguardia.com/vida/201...-para-las.html
Como no se esperan rayos en España pues la estadística dice que tampoco caerá el satélite.
Tranquilo REEGE.
Un saludo.

----------


## REEGE

Por si acaso ya estoy en casita desde las 14:00 horas y hasta mañana a las 7:00 no iré para el Fresnedas... por lo que seguro ya habrá caído para cuando vaya!! Como me lo encuentre en mitad el embalse ya mismo estoy haciéndole fotos para que todos lo veáis...
Un saludo.

http://www.diariodenavarra.es/notici...0549_1034.html
Aquí se puede ver el satélite y donde dicen que tiene todas las papeletas de caer!!

----------


## REEGE

"Hay posibilidades de ver el satélite desde España" 

Miguel Ángel Molina, responsable y director de desarrollo del programa DGMV, una empresa que controla el software de los satelites, asegura que el satélite podrá verse desde España en dos ocasiones. Una sobre las 9 de la noche en Almería y otra alrededor de las 3 de la mañana en Burgos.

La NASA retrasa su predicción y asegura que el satélite caerá esta madrugadaantena3.com  |  Madrid  | Actualizado el 23/09/2011 a las 16:21 horas 

Miguel Ángel Molina asegura que, en este momento, el satélite está controlado y que se encuentra entre madagascar y la india, en medio del océano Índico a unos 150 kilómetros de altura.

"Deberia de caer alrededor de las diez de la noche en Nueva Guinea. La NASA da cierta imprecisión y da un rango de unas 6 horas, con lo cual se podría retrasar hasta las cuatro de la mañana en el océano Pacífico", señala Molina.

El responsable y director de desarrollo del programa DGMV, ha indicado que el satélite podrá verse desde España: "En la primera trayectoria, alrededor de las nueve de la noche, cerca de la zona de Almeria y Murcia. Saldrá por Valencia. También pasará por Burgos alrededor de las tres de la mañana y volverá a salir por Valencia".

----------


## REEGE

Argentina: Peruana muere por supuesta caída de meteorito.
Una misteriosa explosión dejó casas y autos destruidos al sudoeste de Buenos Aires. Testigo mostró foto de bola de fuego que cayó del cielo.
Buenos Aires. Durante la madrugada de este lunes se produjo una explosión que se escuchó a varios kilómetros a la redonda del barrio de Esteban Echeverría, en la ciudad de Buenos Aires, Argentina. Una peruana identificada como Silvia Espinoza Infante, de 43 años, murió, mientras que otras seis personas resultaron heridas. 

Una persona alcanzó a fotografiar con su teléfono celular lo que parece ser un meteorito de pequeñas dimensiones, mientras que distintos vecinos dijeron a Radio 10 haber visto una bola de fuego azul que caía desde el cielo. Otros aseguraron que se sintió un intenso olor a pólvora.

Los habitantes del lugar también indicaron que, luego del hecho, diferentes automóviles no funcionaban y señalaron que sospechaban de un cuerpo celeste, por su carga electromagnética.

El misterioso episodio ocurrió en coincidencia con el paso del cometa Elenin cerca del planeta. El martes 27 de septiembre, se alinearía con la Tierra y el Sol y distintos intérpretes esotéricos afirman que eso podría aparejar graves consecuencias, como terremotos o, incluso, provocar que se atraigan cuerpos celestes hacia la Tierra. 

Al cometa Elenin también se lo culpa de la caída del satélite de la NASA, que cayó el fin de semana pasado cerca de Canadá, pero cuyo paradero se desconoce. 

Las causas de la explosión en Buenos Aires aún se desconocen, pero mientras se realizan las pericias, crece la teoría de que la catástrofe se inició en el cielo.
*
Fuente: Infobae.com*

----------


## Luján

Pues pudo ser un resto del satélite. La madrugada del sábado al domingo pasó uno por enicma de Puerto de Sagunto, atravesando el cielo de NW a SE.

Una bola de fuego, mucho más grande que una estrella fugaz, pero sin estela.

Aquí van dos fotos. Reconozco que son pésimas, pero más no se puede hacer con un movil a las dos de la madrugada.

----------


## REEGE

http://www.antena3.com/noticias/cien...092600074.html

*Antena3 Noticias Ciencia
ES GRANDE, Y VIENE HACIA NOSOTROS* 

 Una mancha solar amenaza la Tierra. 

Una potente explosión solar ha tenido lugar en la mancha registrada 1302. Según el Observatorio de Dinámica Solar de la NASA, se trata de una mancha que actualmente se encuentra muy activa.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Parece que los Mayas no estaban del todo desencaminados...
Pero no contaban con los Satélites que los de la NASA nos tira a la cabeza.
Hoy en las Noticias han dicho, que para finales de Octubre caerá otro.

----------


## Luján

> Parece que los Mayas no estaban del todo desencaminados...
> Pero no contaban con los Satélites que los de la NASA nos tira a la cabeza.
> Hoy en las Noticias han dicho, que para finales de Octubre caerá otro.


Ahora van a ser noticia todos los satélites que caigan a la Tierra.

Aún recuerdo la caída de la MIR.

----------


## ben-amar

> Ahora van a ser noticia todos los satélites que caigan a la Tierra.
> 
> Aún recuerdo la caída de la MIR.


No te preocupes, cuando caigan los 200 primeros dejaran de ser noticia; lo seran solo a nivel local en el lugar del impacto

----------


## ben-amar

http://www.elpais.com/sociedad/
El conjunto de radioantenas ALMA es un espectacular proyecto internacional todavía en construcción

EL PAÍS - Madrid - 03/10/2011


El observatorio astronómico terrestre más complejo del mundo, el Atacama Large Millimeter/submillimeter Array (ALMA) , ha abierto oficialmente sus puertas a los astrónomos. La primera imagen revelada por este telescopio, que aún se encuentra en construcción, ofrece una vista del Universo imposible de obtener con los telescopios que observan luz visible e infrarroja. Miles de científicos de todo el mundo han competido para estar entre los primeros investigadores que podrán explorar algunos de los más oscuros, fríos y ocultos secretos del cosmos con esta nueva herramienta astronómica, han informado hoy sus responsables. Entre los objetivos del nuevo observatorio está la formación de planetas extrasolares en los discos de polvo y gas alrededor de las estrellas.


Nuevo radiotelescopio
ESO | 03-10-2011
Algunas de las antenas de ALMA en el norte de Chile.

Alrededor de un tercio de las 66 antenas de radio previstas de ALMA -por ahora ubicadas a solo 125 metros de distancia entre sí, aunque su separación máxima puede alcanzar los 16 kilómetros- conforman el creciente conjunto instalado actualmente a 5.000 metros de altura en el llano de Chajnantor, en el norte de Chile. Las antenas interconectadas funcionan como un solo radiotelescopio gigante, capaz de detectar longitudes de onda mucho más largas que la luz visible. Esto permite a los astrónomos estudiar objetos muy fríos en el espacio, como las densas nubes de polvo cósmico y gas donde se forman estrellas y planetas, así como objetos muy distantes en el Universo primitivo. Por lo tanto, las imágenes que capta son bastante distintas a las que más habituales del cosmos.

"Incluso en esta fase tan temprana, ALMA ya supera a todos los conjuntos submilimétricos que existen. Alcanzar este hito es un homenaje al notable esfuerzo de muchos científicos e ingenieros de regiones de todo el mundo asociadas con ALMA, quienes hicieron esto posible", dice Tim de Zeeuw, director general del Observatorio Europeo Austral (ESO), el socio europeo en ALMA.

"Estamos viviendo un momento histórico para la ciencia, en especial para la astronomía, y tal vez también para la humanidad ya que comenzamos a usar el mayor observatorio en construcción hasta la fecha", añade Thijs de Graauw, director de ALMA.

El equipo del observatorio ha estado en los últimos meses probando los sistemas, preparándose para la primera ronda de observaciones científicas conocida como Ciencia Inicial. Uno de los resultados de estas pruebas es la primera imagen publicada por ALMA, de las galaxias de las Antenas, que se obtuvo usando solo 12 antenas interconectadas. A medida que el observatorio crezca y se vayan incorporando nuevas antenas, aumentará la precisión, eficiencia y calidad de sus observaciones.


Galaxias en colisión
ESO | 03-10-2011
Las dos galaxias de las Antenas, que, al estar en colisión, tienen formas distorsionadas, en una imagen compuesta de las observaciones de ALMA y el Hubble.

----------


## REEGE

*El sábado la mayor lluvia de Dracónidas en una década.*  

Madrid, 7 oct (EFEverde).- La lluvia de meteoros de las Dracónidas que se producirá el próximo sábado se podrá observar a través de unas cámaras de alta sensibilidad que la Universidad Complutense de Madrid (UCM) pondrá en la estratosfera con el lanzamiento de un globo sonda.

El sábado un globo sonda de la Universidad Complutense seguirá la lluvia de meteoros.Será la primera vez que se lleve a cabo una misión subespacial de este tipo en el mundo, según ha destacado hoy en un comunicado la UCM.

La lluvia de meteoros podría tener una tasa de actividad inusualmente alta, pero el brillo de la Luna, el pequeño tamaño de los meteoroides y su baja velocidad dificultarán su observación, ha informado hoy el Instituto de Astrofísica de Canarias (IAC).

La lluvia de Dracónidas, que recibe ese nombre porque parece radiar de la constelación del Dragón, se produce cuando la Tierra se encuentra con rastros de polvo (meteoroides) generados por el cometa 21P/Giacobini-Zinner al acercarse éste a las regiones interiores del sistema solar.

Desde lugares oscuros

El máximo de la lluvia se prevé que sea entre las 18.00 y las 23.00 horas (hora local peninsular) del sábado, mientras que sobre las diez de la noche se espera que se alcance el máximo de actividad.

Pese a la presencia de la Luna en fase llena se estima que desde un lugar oscuro, alejado de las ciudades, podrá verse hasta una estrella fugaz por minuto.

"Será la mayor lluvia en una década, con actividad siete veces superior a las Perseidas o lágrimas de San Lorenzo de agosto", según la Universidad Complutense.

Se prevé que sea la lluvia de estrellas fugaces más intensa desde 2002 y no se espera otra con mayor actividad en los próximos diez años, añade.

Globo sonda con cámaras

Por ello, el Grupo de Instrumentación Astronómica y Astrofísica Extragaláctica (GUAIX) de la Universidad Complutense ha preparado un dispositivo especial para el estudio del evento con el lanzamiento, "por primera vez en la historia", de un globo sonda equipado con cámaras de alta sensibilidad para registrar la lluvia de meteoros desde la estratosfera.

La misión se lleva a cabo en colaboración con el Proyecto Daedalus y CampusParty, que efectúan este tipo de actividades aeronáuticas, y se une al registro continuo que desarrolla el Observatorio de la UCM con la Estación de Videodetección de Bólidos y Meteoros.

Las lluvias de estrellas se producen cuando la órbita de la Tierra se cruza con las nubes de partículas que dejan en su camino los cometas.

El sábado, durante esas horas, la Tierra atravesará varias nubes de polvo producidas por el citado cometa entre 1873 y 1907.

La interacción con esas partículas, del tamaño de granos de arena, no supone peligro para la población, pero su estudio es de gran importancia ya que los satélites sí podrían verse afectados.

Para la observación de las estrellas fugaces no es necesario ningún material especial pero se recomienda llevar ropa de abrigo, estar en un lugar oscuro y dar la espalda a la Luna.

Desde la Facultad de Ciencias Físicas de la Universidad Complutense, el Monitor Astronómico de Calidad del Cielo Nocturno (AstMon-UCM) retransmitirá el evento como una serie de imágenes que se irán publicando en el portal Cielos de Madrid.

----------


## Luján

y ¿cómo se me pasó esta lluvia de estrellas?

Mira que busqué y rebusqué para poneras todas en el calendario del foro. Y éstas se me pasaron.

----------


## ceheginero joven

Hola!
Mirad esta foto del cielo que tomé el 26-8-11. Se ve algo que no se identificar:


Un saludo

----------


## embalses al 100%

Yo creo, que puede ser un avión que le está dando el sol.

----------


## ceheginero joven

Lo dudo, no habia ningún ruido de aviones, ademas no se parece mucho...  :Frown: 
Un saludo

----------


## Luján

> Lo dudo, no habia ningún ruido de aviones, ademas no se parece mucho... 
> Un saludo


Los aviones que vuelan a 10000m rara vez se oyen. Y no siempre dejan estela.

¿Podrías indicarnos, con la mayor exactitud posible la dirección y el ángulo con la horizontal de la foto, aparte de la fecha exacta y la hora?

Así, gracias a los simuladores de cielo podremos ver si había algún astro conocido en esa dirección y zona.

Aunque yo opto por algo terrestre. Con ese brillo del cielo, tenía que ser bastante de día, y hay muy pocos astros o fenómenos astronómicos que puedan verse así de día.

----------


## perdiguera

Tiene toda la pinta de ser un avión.
De vez en cuando, en función de la posición del Sol y la trayectoria del avión así como del color del fuselaje, se pueden ver esos reflejos aunque no se oiga nada ni se vea el avión cuando deja de reflejar hacia donde estamos.
Yo he visto varios casos.

----------


## perdiguera

Buscando por ahí he encontrado este artículo que me ha gustado, pues habla de cosas que son muy complicadas con un lenguaje llano y muy comprensible.
Está publicado en el País edición digital.
	
TRIBUNA: PREMIOS NOBEL DE CIENCIAS 2011 ÁLVARO DE RÚJULA 
Con galaxias y a lo loco
ÁLVARO DE RÚJULA 12/10/2011 
Un sorprendente descubrimiento sobre el universo y su dinámica, las claves del sistema inmunitario y una simetría de cristales que tiró por tierra las teorías vigentes, merecen este año los galardones de mayor prestigio en ciencias. Cinco especialistas españoles explican los méritos de sus distinguidos colegas en física, química y medicina
En el horno la masa de un pan de nueces se expande, pero las nueces no. Del mismo modo, observamos que el universo está en expansión: las galaxias tienen tamaños estables, pero el espacio entre ellas se estira. Mirando el universo desde cualquier galaxia, astrónomos de aquí o de allá podrían pensar que ellos están en reposo mientras que los demás se alejan, más velozmente cuanto más lejos estén. Pero esta velocidad es solo aparente: las nueces no se desplazan, es la masa la que se hincha. Edwin Hubble, en 1928, se hizo famoso por descubrir la expansión universal, aunque lo más novedoso de su publicación fuese el bello título: El Reino de las Nebulosas (o galaxias). En su favor diré que era un gran futbolista... pero eligió ser astrónomo. Los salarios relativos no eran lo que son.
Si pidiera un litro de futura supernova le darían una botella de dos toneladas
Lo único capaz de acelerar la expansión del universo es su energía oscura
Para comentar el descubrimiento premiado este año con el Nobel conviene ir pasito a paso. La expansión del pan es algo más fácil de visualizar que la del cosmos. La entendemos (esta última) en el contexto de la teoría de la gravitación de Einstein, o Relatividad General, comprobada -a escalas menores que el universo- con precisión asombrosa. El pan se expande en el espacio que lo circunda, pero el universo no. El espacio y el tiempo son propiedades intrínsecas del universo y nacieron con él. La frase "al norte del Big Bang" es aún más indefendible que la de "antes del mismo".
Otros pasitos: una supernova es una estrella que explota; su luminosidad aumenta hasta competir con la de una galaxia entera. Las supernovas más luminosas -visibles hasta mayor distancia- son de tipo Ia, apodadas SN Ia. Tienen masas tan grandes como la del Sol pero, antes de explotar, son tan pequeñas como la Tierra. Consecuentemente, son muy densas: diga "póngame un litro de futura SN Ia" y le darán una botella de dos toneladas de masa.
Al parecer, las SN Ia explosionan al volverse inestables tras haberse zampado parte de otra estrella muy cercana. No está demasiado claro por qué, pero una virtud de estas supernovas es que su luminosidad es (con pequeñas correcciones) fija o estándar. Si tuviéramos un tren estándar (que pitase siempre con la misma nota e igual de fuerte) podríamos saber cómo está de lejos y a qué velocidad va, midiendo la intensidad y frecuencia de su pitido; lo oímos más flojo cuanto más lejos está, más grave cuanto más raudo se aleja. Pues con la luz de las supernovas, igualito. Uno puede medir la distancia y la velocidad aparente de las galaxias en las que las SN Ia están. Midiendo docenas de ellas, desde cercanas a muy lejanas, se consigue reconstruir buena parte de la historia de la expansión del universo. Historia porque mirando lejos miramos al pasado, la luz tarda en llegar.
La mitad del Nobel de Física de 2011 le ha tocado a Saul Perlmutter, líder de un grupo de cazadores de supernovas y sendos cuartos a Brian Schmidt y Adam Riess, del grupo competidor. No se hubieran repartido el Gordo si el resultado no fuese inesperadamente loco: el universo no solo se expande, sino que está acelerando. Cuando lo anunciaron, en 1998, hasta a ellos les costaba creérselo.
Más pasos: a una bola de billar le basta su inercia para moverse a velocidad constante, un cohete necesita algo que lo acelere. Evitando discutibles imitaciones, lo único capaz de acelerar la expansión del universo es su energía oscura, que Einstein inventó bajo el nombre de constante cosmológica. Esa energía sería la del vacío, lo que quedaría en el cosmos si pudiéramos sustraerle toda la materia y radiación que contiene. Que el vacío sea distinto de la nada es fascinante, que pueda ejercer sobre sí mismo un efecto gravitacional repulsivo que acelere el universo... lo es más. Pero la mayor sorpresa surge de la combinación de los datos de las SN Ia con otros, en particular los de la radiación cósmica de fondo, que nos llega de cuando el universo era un jovencito de 379.000 años de edad, unas 36.000 veces más joven que ahora. En promedio, la energía del vacío contribuye un 75% de la densidad de energía del universo, el resto es materia, de la cual solo 1/5 es la ordinaria, de la que nosotros y las estrellas estamos constituidos.
También le atribuimos al vacío, por el llamado mecanismo de Higgs, la generación de la masa de las partículas elementales, solo las partículas de luz tienen masa nula. Una vibración de la sustancia del vacío sería el tan buscado bosón de Higgs, que algunos madridistas llaman la partícula de Mou. Pero el valor medido de la constante cosmológica y el que uno sospecharía a partir del mecanismo de Higgs discrepan enormemente, paso atrás.
Ultimo paso: el universo visible es una parte del universo, puesto que solo podemos ver hasta el horizonte: allá desde donde le ha dado tiempo a la luz a llegarnos desde que el cosmos nació. Por eso, el año pasado el universo visible era un año-luz más pequeño que hoy (incluso más, ya que se está expandiendo). La parte del universo que aún no vemos se está alejando de nosotros a una velocidad (¡aparente!) mayor que la de la luz, que es la máxima a la que podemos enviar información de un lugar a otro. ¡Pero del universo hoy invisible no nos llegará información hasta que lo veamos!
Si los neutrinos pudiesen viajar más rápido que la luz, como los autores del experimento Opera han anunciado recientemente, la explicación más razonable -de lejos- sería que las leyes de la relatividad fueran válidas para todo ente... menos el vacío. Pero los resultados de Opera, si así fuera, serían inconsistentes consigo mismos. Por ahora, opino, Einstein puede reposar tranquilo, aunque su energía oscura aún no esté del todo clara.
Álvaro de Rújula es científico del Instituto de Física Teórica del CSIC en la Universidad Autónoma de Madrid y del Laboratorio Europeo de Física de Partículas (CERN).


http://www.elpais.com/articulo/futur...lpepifut_1/Tes

----------


## REEGE

*OTRO MÁS...*
El satélite alemán Rosat caerá sobre la Tierra este fin de semana.

El satélite de rayos "X" alemán Rosat, fuera de servicio desde 1999 pero aún en órbita, impactará contra la Tierra la próxima noche o, lo mas tardar, en la mañana del domingo, informó el Centro Aeroespacial Alemán (DLR).

Actualizado el 22/10/2011 a las 15:26 horas 

Los últimos cálculos del DLR desde su sede en Colonia, al oeste de Alemania, prevén que el satélite Rostat entre en la atmósfera para caer en la Tierra entre las 20.00 horas del sábado y las 14.00 horas del domingo, aunque no descartan que se produzcan alteraciones en esta previsión.

Sin embargo, definir el lugar exacto del impacto es más complicado, principalmente por la elevada velocidad del Rosat -una vuelta completa a la Tierra dura sólo 90 minutos-, así como por la rotación de nuestro planeta sobre su propio eje, señaló Andreas Schütz, portavoz del DLR, con sede en Colonia. Los expertos tan sólo pueden precisar que el Rosat caerá sobre la Tierra entre los 53 grados de latitud norte y los 53 grados de latitud sur.

La posibilidad de que alguno de los restos del Rosat caigan sobre una persona es de una entre 2.000, estiman los científicos, quienes consideran que la mayor parte del satélite se desintegrará al entrar en la atmósfera.

Durante su misión, entre 1990 y 1999, el Rosat, de casi 2,5 toneladas de peso, giró alrededor de la Tierra en un una órbita elíptica a una distancia de entre 585 y 565 kilómetros de la superficie terrestre.

Desde que fue puesto fuera de servicio, el satélite alemán pierde altura continuamente debido a la fricción con la atmósfera terrestre, de manera que a principios de septiembre pasado la distancia con la Tierra se había reducido hasta unos 290 kilómetros y actualmente ya es inferior a 240 kilómetros.

Cuando el Rosat ingrese en la atmósfera a una velocidad de 28.000 kilómetros por hora, el satélite se romperá en pedazos y la mayor parte se desintegrará debido al extremo calor generado por el rozamiento.

Sin embargo, los últimos análisis señalan que hasta 30 pedazos con una masa total de 1,7 toneladas -principalmente restos del espejo del telescopio, muy resistente al calor- podrían precipitarse sobre la superficie terrestre. El fragmento más pesado podría pesar hasta 1,6 toneladas, según los expertos.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Vamos a denunciar a la NASA por tirarnos trastos a la cabeza...

----------


## Luján

> Vamos a denunciar a la NASA por tirarnos trastos a la cabeza...


Podríamos, pero éste pertenece a Alemania, por tanto es de la ESA, no de la NASA.  :Wink:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Podríamos, pero éste pertenece a Alemania, por tanto es de la ESA, no de la NASA.


Bueno, pues a ESA mismo... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Un a pregunta, ¿no es hora de que vayan cambiando ya las horas?
Es que ya no dicen nada...

----------


## REEGE

Aquí tienes una buena página donde puedes verlo...
El domingo 30 de Octubre ya sabes...a las 3 son las 2!!!!!

http://www.calendario-365.es/horario...-invierno.html

----------


## Luján

> Un a pregunta, ¿no es hora de que vayan cambiando ya las horas?
> Es que ya no dicen nada...


Lo que pasa es que la tele ya no lo va diciendo tanto como antes. Pero sí. Toca este fin de semana. A las 3:00 del domingo, serán las 2:00, por lo que podrás dormir una hora más.

Esto es lo que dice la Wiki (http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Horario_de_verano):




> Las fechas de inicio y final pueden diferir con la localización y el año. Desde 1996, el horario de verano europeo  se ha venido aplicando *desde el último domingo de marzo al último de  octubre*; antes las reglas no eran uniformes en todos los estados de la  unión.26  A partir de 2007 la mayoría de los estados de Estados Unidos y  provincias y territorios de Canadá aplicaron el horario de verano del  segundo domingo de marzo al primero de noviembre.68 El cambio de 2007 fue parte de la Ley de Políticas Energéticas (la Energy Policy Act; previamente, de 1987 a 2006,  las fechas de inicio y final eran el primer domingo de abril y el  último de octubre, y el Congreso podrá volver a las fechas anteriores  una vez que se haya completado un estudio sobre el consumo energético.69

----------


## embalses al 100%

Gracias a los dos  :Wink: .
Me lo apuntaré al movil, que sino se me olvida...

----------


## ben-amar

http://www.diariocordoba.com/noticia...so_673838.html

Diario Córdoba | Lunes, 31 de octubre de 2011

*Familias enteras disfrutan de la inmensidad del Cosmos en Cabra*

JOSE MORENO 31/10/2011

El interés y la atracción que desde siempre el hombre ha tenido por las estrellas, por el misterio que implica la inmensidad y la eternidad del espacio, quedan puestos de manifiesto cada vez que se ofrece la posibilidad de participar en cualquier actividad relacionada con el mundo de la astronomía, la ciencia que se ocupa del estudio de los cuerpos celestes del universo.

Y así ha ocurrido en el caso de los tres talleres de astronomía que a lo largo del mes de octubre se han impartido por la Consejería de Medio Ambiente de la Junta de Andalucía en el centro de visitantes Santa Rita del Parque Natural de las Sierras Subbéticas, ubicado en el término municipal de Cabra, a través de su programa Espacios Naturales de Andalucía.

Los talleres, acompañados de una dulce repostería y chocolate caliente para hacer frente a la bajada nocturna de las temperaturas, estuvieron dirigidos a un público familiar, llegando a contar con la participación de cerca de doscientas personas, según señaló Agustín Pérez, técnico del mencionado centro de visitantes.

Todas ellas disfrutaron de las explicaciones didácticas y amenas del astrónomo Francisco Gálvez, miembro del Observatorio Astronómico del Torcal de Antequera (Málaga), que hicieron posible disfrutar de la visión espectacular del cielo a simple vista en un entorno mágico, además de observar distintos cuerpos del Sistema Solar como la Luna, Júpiter o Neptuno; y del cielo profundo como galaxias, nebulosas o cúmulos ubicados a una distancia de varios millones de años luz, a través de grandes telescopios que acercaron a los ojos de los principiantes, en la mayoría de los casos, la inmensidad del espacio.

También disfrutaron con el uso de potentes láseres que, a modo de puntero, señalaban grupos de estrellas y planetas, acompañadas de explicaciones donde no faltaron su relación y origen, en especial con la mitología griega, de donde toman muchos sus nombres. Estos permitieron reconocer no solo constelaciones y las principales estrellas, como la Polar, sino también descubrir el paso de algunos satélites artificiales, además de aprender qué es lo que tiene de especial el cielo.

En esta aproximación al universo tampoco faltó el uso de equipos multimedia como ordenadores y proyectores, que ayudaron a comprender mejor esta ciencia. Estos talleres se complementaron con la proyección previa de un audiovisual que permitió a sus participantes conocer las excelencias naturales, gastronómicas, patrimoniales y geológicas del propio parque natural.

La oferta astronómica no será la única que se haga desde el centro de visitantes Santa Rita, ya que para este otoño se tienen previstas unas jornadas de iniciación a la micología, talleres de ornitología o cursos de fotografía, que tienen a la naturaleza como protagonista.

----------


## Luján

Leo en NASA esta noticia.

Cuando la traduzcan, si la encuentro la pondré.

http://science.nasa.gov/science-news...ct_spiralarms/




> *Oct 31, 2011:* For more than four hundred years,  astronomers have used telescopes to study the great variety of stars in  our galaxy. Millions of distant suns have been catalogued. There are  dwarf stars, giant stars, dead stars, exploding stars, binary stars; by  now, you might suppose that every kind of star in the Milky Way had been  seen.     
>        That's why a recent discovery is so surprising.  Researchers using  the Subaru telescope in Hawaii have found a star with spiral arms.     
>          Two spiral arms emerge from the gas-rich disk around SAO 206462,  a young star in the constellation Lupus. This image, acquired by the  Subaru Telescope and its HiCIAO instrument, is the first to show spiral  arms in a circumstellar disk. The disk itself is some 14 billion miles  across, or about twice the size of Pluto's orbit in our own solar  system. (Credit: NAOJ/Subaru) [larger image]       
> 
>        The name of the star is SAO 206462.  It's a young star more than  four hundred light years from Earth in the constellation Lupus, the  wolf.  SAO 206462 attracted attention because it has a circumstellar  disk--that is, a broad disk of dust and gas surrounding the star.  Researchers strongly suspected that new planets might be coalescing  inside the disk, which is about twice as wide as the orbit of Pluto.     
>        When they took a closer look at SAO 206462 they found not planets,  but arms.  Astronomers have seen spiral arms before: theyre commonly  found in pinwheel galaxies where hundreds of millions of stars spiral  together around a common core.  Finding a clear case of spiral arms  around an _individual_ star, however, is unprecedented1.     
>        The arms might be a sign that planets are forming within the disk.     
> 
>        "Detailed computer simulations have shown us that the  gravitational pull of a planet inside a circumstellar disk can perturb  gas and dust, creating spiral arms, says Carol Grady, an astronomer  with Eureka Scientific, Inc., who is based at NASA's Goddard Space  Flight Center. Now, for the first time, we're seeing these dynamical  features."     
> ...

----------


## Luján

*Plutón fue degradado por un mundo aún más enano*en ABC: http://www-origin.abc.es/20111026/ci...110261719.html





> *El hallazgo de Eris contribuyó a expulsar a Plutón  de la categoría de planeta, pero ahora resulta que el verdugo puede ser  más pequeño que la víctima*     j. de jorge / madrid 
> 
>  Día 26/10/2011 - 18.56h
> 
> 
> 
>    A.Schaller for STSci
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Luján

*Los tripulantes del Mars 500 «aterrizan» en la Tierra*


En ABC: http://www.abc.es/20111104/ciencia/a...111041111.html




> *A lo largo de casi un año y medio una tripulación  compuesta por seis astronautas han simulado un viaje hasta el planeta  rojo, un aterrizaje y han llevado a cabo varias salidas en un terreno  que de las mismas características de la superficie marciana*
> 
> 
>      RAFAEL MAÑUECO / CORRESPONSAL EN MOSCÚ 
> 
>  Día 04/11/2011 - 18.58h
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## F. Lázaro

Anda que... vaya tela. Al final tendrán que ir los chinos y medir a Eris y Plutón con una cinta métrica a ver cuál es más grande  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Y digo los chinos porque, dentro de poco, se van a comer a los yanquis y a la NASA con patatas  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 




> El primer vuelo real a Marte, según expertos rusos y estadounidenses, no tendrá lugar antes de 2035.
> 
> Lo cierto es que un viaje auténtico a Marte tendrá muchas dificultades y exigirá una mayor entereza psicológica de los participantes. Una nave espacial descarta la posibilidad de abandonar, posibilidad que sí han tenido los tripulantes de “Mars 500”. Estarán además expuestos a índices altos de radiación y a la posibilidad de ser bombardeados por una lluvia de meteoritos. La ingravidez es otro aspecto que no han sufrido los seis voluntarios, escogidos entre miles de aspirantes, que hoy vuelven a la vida normal.


Jajajaja, esa es buena  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Primero, a ver si son capaces de llegar a la Luna, que resulta curioso que hace 40 años fueron, y ahora no tienen co***** a llegar, como para ir a Marte...

----------


## Luján

> Anda que... vaya tela. Al final tendrán que ir los chinos y medir a Eris y Plutón con una cinta métrica a ver cuál es más grande 
> 
> Y digo los chinos porque, dentro de poco, se van a comer a los yanquis y a la NASA con patatas 
> 
> 
> 
> Jajajaja, esa es buena 
> 
> Primero, a ver si son capaces de llegar a la Luna, que resulta curioso que hace 40 años fueron, y ahora no tienen co***** a llegar, como para ir a Marte...


Ahora no se va a la Luna porque resulta muy caro. (Quizás algún conspiranóico tipo Nirvana diga que porque ahora sería más difícil ocultar el "fraude")

Por otro lado, la gravedad puede "simularse" y para la radiación existen escudos. Ambas cosas significan peso extra al despegue. Pero lo de pasar año y medio en plan "gran hermano", como que no todo el mundo lo soportaría.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Pero lo de pasar año y medio en plan "gran hermano", como que no todo el mundo lo soportaría.


Yo no... desde luego que no  :Big Grin: 

No sería capaz de aguantar tanto tiempo sin ver embalses y sin estar conectado al foro, y en Marte no creo que haya muchas wifis  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Ahora no se va a la Luna porque resulta muy caro. *(Quizás algún conspiranóico tipo Nirvana diga que porque ahora sería más difícil ocultar el "fraude")*
> 
> Por otro lado, la gravedad puede "simularse" y para la radiación existen escudos. Ambas cosas significan peso extra al despegue. Pero lo de pasar año y medio en plan "gran hermano", como que no todo el mundo lo soportaría.


Yo pienso que fue un fraude. ¿Por qué en el 69, hace ya 42 años, y ahora 2011, cuando muchos países se han sumado a la causa del espacio; y cada mes van subiendo más satélites, no van? Yo creo, que esa es la mayor mentira contada al Planeta, aparte de tantas otras que nos van intentado colar ahora.

----------


## Luján

> Yo pienso que fue un fraude. ¿Por qué en el 69, hace ya 42 años, y ahora 2011, cuando muchos países se han sumado a la causa del espacio; y cada mes van subiendo más satélites, no van? Yo creo, que esa es la mayor mentira contada al Planeta, aparte de tantas otras que nos van intentado colar ahora.


En el '69 había un clima muy tenso (guerra fría) y había que ser mejor que el enemigo. Ho en día no hay enemigos, por lo que no hay competencia. La investigación _per se_ hoy en día no tiene tantos fondos públicos. Si no hay intereses económicos de por medio, no se volverá a la Luna.

Por otro lado, hoy en día la tecnología de observación a distancia es muy, pero que muy superior a la de hace 50 años, por lo que para saber sobre la Luna no es necesario posarse en ella. Basta con tomar datos desde la órbita. Además, también es posible tomar muestras con equipos robotizados, por lo que no hace falta arriesgar la vida de más astronautas.


Ah, se me olvidaba: los "rusos" han confirmado haber observado con sus naves algunos restos de las misiones Apollo americanas.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> En el '69 había un clima muy tenso (guerra fría) y había que ser mejor que el enemigo. Ho en día no hay enemigos, por lo que no hay competencia. La investigación _per se_ hoy en día no tiene tantos fondos públicos. Si no hay intereses económicos de por medio, no se volverá a la Luna.
> 
> Por otro lado, hoy en día la tecnología de observación a distancia es muy, pero que muy superior a la de hace 50 años, por lo que para saber sobre la Luna no es necesario posarse en ella. Basta con tomar datos desde la órbita. Además, también es posible tomar muestras con equipos robotizados, por lo que no hace falta arriesgar la vida de más astronautas.
> 
> 
> Ah, se me olvidaba: los "rusos" han confirmado haber observado con sus naves algunos restos de las misiones Apollo americanas.


Todo eso está muy bien, responde a la pregunta de por qué no van ahora, pero, ¿quién te dice a ti a mi y a todos, que se la colaron tanto a ellos como a todos?

----------


## ben-amar

> Todo eso está muy bien, responde a la pregunta de por qué no van ahora, pero, ¿quién te dice a ti a mi y a todos, que se la colaron tanto a ellos como a todos?


Eso no deja de ser un "expediente X" a la inversa. En este caso los marcianos eran terrestres?

----------


## Luján

> Todo eso está muy bien, responde a la pregunta de por qué no van ahora, pero, ¿quién te dice a ti a mi y a todos, que se la colaron tanto a ellos como a todos?


Te repito. Algunos satélites rusos que giraron alrededor de la Luna captaron en imágenes los restos de las misiones Apollo.

Para colársela así a los rusos, tendrían que haber llevado ese material a la Luna, ¿no crees?

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Te repito. Algunos satélites rusos que giraron alrededor de la Luna captaron en imágenes los restos de las misiones Apollo.
> 
> Para colársela así a los rusos, tendrían que haber llevado ese material a la Luna, ¿no crees?


Bueno bueno, te voy a seguir buscando excusas y contra-explicaciones, así que vamos dejarlo aquí, ¿ok?
Tu dices que fueron y te basas en hechos cientificos, y digo que no y voy poniendo contrariedades a ellos, que pueden ser ciertas.

----------


## ben-amar

SEGUIMIENTO CONSTANTE


Diario Córdoba | Miércoles, 9 de noviembre de 2011 

El YU55 pasará a 324.600 kilómetros, menos que la distancia a la Luna. Aunque el peligro de colisión es nulo, es el mayor objeto que más se aproximará al planeta en 35 años

ANTONIO MADRIDEJOS / Barcelona 08/11/2011

Un asteroide de 400 metros de diámetro, llamado 2005 YU55, pasará esta noche a 324.600 kilómetros de la Tierra, una distancia ínfima en términos astronómicos, menos incluso que la distancia hasta la Luna, pero que descarta cualquier riesgo de colisión. La última vez que un asteroide de este tamaño se acercó tanto a la Tierra fue en 1976 y la siguiente aproximación se producirá en el año 2028, ha señalado la NASA en un comunicado. La agencia espacial de EEUU, que controlará el paso del asteroide desde una red de radiotelescopios situados en Goldstone (California), descarta también que el asteroide pueda tener "algún efecto detectable en el planeta", como cambios en las mareas. El único cambio esperable afecta al propio asteroide, que por efecto de la atracción de la Tierra podría ver ligeramente modificada su trayectoria. En cualquier caso, no se espera que la gran roca vuelva a pasar por las cercanías del planeta hasta dentro de dos siglos.

"Desde su descubrimiento en el 2005, el YU55 ha sido un asteroide monitorizado constantemente y la órbita se conoce con precisión", tranquiliza el astrónomo Josep Maria Bosch, del Centre d'Observació de l'Univers, en Àger (Noguera). El asteroide fue descubierto por Robert McMillan en el Observatorio Kitt Peak, en Arizona (EEUU).

La gran roca pasará muy cerca de la Tierra, "pero no lo suficiente como para observarse con facilidad", prosigue Bosch. El público en general, que se olvide: ni con prismáticos, ni con pequeños telescopios domésticos.

Siempre que las condiciones meteorológicas acompañen, el cielo sea suficientemente oscuro y la Luna (casi llena) no moleste, los aficionados avanzados podrán observarlo por la noche durante un par de horas, aunque el momento de máximo acercamiento se produce exactamente a las 22.28 UTC, una hora más en España. "Se necesita un buen telescopio y una cámara CCD (ultrasensible a los objetos muy pocos luminosos)", explica Bosch. El gran problema, añade, es que el objeto transita muy rápido, con una velocidad aparente de 10 grados por hora, por lo que no es fácil realizar una observación prolongada. Y para un objeto de estas dimensiones, tan poco brillante, es algo obligatorio.

En su opinión, posiblemente se fotografíe mejor el miércoles o el jueves, cuando ya se esté alejando de nuestra visión y su velocidad sea menor. Si no, en lugar de un punto, se fotografía una raya. "Eso es lo que intentaré yo con mi telescopio de 45 centímetros en Santa Maria de Montmagastrell", añade Bosch. Está junto a Tàrrega.

La roca debe de pesar unos 50 millones de toneladas. Sin embargo, incluso en el caso de una colisión, un asteroide de estas dimensiones no es suficiente grande como para causar un cataclismo planetario, aunque sí podría ocasionar gravísimos destrozos en un radio muy amplio alrededor del lugar de caída. Se calcula que el asteroide que causó la extinción de los dinosaurios hace unos 65 millones de años tenía un diámetro de 10 kilómetros.

----------


## Luján

Más sobre el asteroide: http://www.suite101.net/news/un-aste...-tierra-a72113




> 08-nov-2011 Beatriz Domínguez Villar
>  Un asteroide de 400 metros de ancho pasará esta noche a unos 300.000 km de la Tierra, más cerca de lo que está la Luna. 
>  El asteroide, catalogado por la NASA  como Asteroide 2005 YU55, pasará esta noche, sobre las 23 h, a unos  324.000 km de altura, menos de la distancia que nos separa de la Luna  (unos 376.285 km).
>  Fue descubierto en 2005, y en febrero de 2010 fue catalogado con el  número 1 dentro de la escala de Turín (posibilidad muy remota de  impactar con la Tierra). La escala de Turín fue creada en 1995 por un  profesor del Instituto de Tecnología de Massachusetts (MIT),  y está pensada para clasificar los objetos estelares de acuerdo a la  probabilidad de causar daños en la Tierra. Así, un objeto con un valor  de 0, tiene una probabilidad casi nula de impactar con la Tierra o, en  caso de que llegara a hacerlo, se desintegraría al contacto con nuestra  atmósfera (es el típico caso de las estrellas fugaces  más comunes); sin embargo, un objeto catalogado como 10 (máximo valor  dentro de la escala), no sólo indica una colisión segura, sino que  podría causar daños a gran escala, e incluso la destrucción total del  planeta (es el caso del meteorito que impactó en la Tierra hace 65 m.a.,  y que se supone causante de la extinción de los dinosaurios).
> 
> *El Asteroide 2005 YU55*
> 
>  Se trata de un asteroide de 400 metros de diámetro (la misma longitud  que un portaviones), de forma casi esférica, con un periodo de rotación  de 18 horas y una velocidad de 28.000 km/h. Los expertos aseguran que  dicho asteroide tiene una trayectoria bien definida, por lo que no hay  peligro de que se desvíe de su recorrido. Además, las posibles  influencias gravitatorias que pudiera tener sobre la Tierra son nulas.
>  Los astrónomos de la NASA estudian la evolución de este asteroide desde su descubrimiento, y consideran que ésta es una oportunidad única  para conseguir más datos sobre él. Actualmente, ya ha salido de la  lista de asteroides peligrosos de la NASA (donde hay registrados 1.200  objetos potencialmente peligrosos), puesto que sus estudios indican que  no hay peligro de colisión durante los próximos 100 años. 
> ...

----------


## Luján

Quisiera recordar que el 18 de este mes, viernes será el momento máximo de una nueva lluvia de estrellas. Las Leónidas, con THZ=20, desde la constelación de Leo, Lamentablemente, la Luna (en cuarto menguante con un 46% iluminado) estará justo en esa constelación, que saldrá del horizonte a eso de las 01 CET (00 UTC) en la Península. También podremos observar a Marte en la misma zona.

La lluvia de estrellas será visible desde el 15 al 21.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Se calcula que el asteroide que causó la extinción de los dinosaurios hace unos 65 millones de años *tenía un diámetro de 10 kilómetros*.


Para pedrolos... el que tuvo que caer en la Tierra de Wilkes hace unos 250 millones de años, originando un gigantesco cráter de 500 km de diámetro.  

Se dice que tras el impacto de este bigardo, se generó una onda sísmica brutal que dio origen a las traps de siberia, y que junto al impacto del meteorito, originaron la mayor devastación que la Tierra ha sufrido jamás. Tal fue la magnitud de la extinción que se dice que desapareció el 90% de toda la vida existente y que durante millones de años la Tierra era un auténtico desierto en donde únicamente había hongos  :EEK!: 

Supongo que Luján sabrá bastante más sobre la catástrofe P/T.

----------


## Luján

> Para pedrolos... el que tuvo que caer en la Tierra de Wilkes hace unos 250 millones de años, originando un gigantesco cráter de 500 km de diámetro.  
> 
> Se dice que tras el impacto de este bigardo, se generó una onda sísmica brutal que dio origen a las traps de siberia, y que junto al impacto del meteorito, originaron la mayor devastación que la Tierra ha sufrido jamás. Tal fue la magnitud de la extinción que se dice que desapareció el 90% de toda la vida existente y que durante millones de años la Tierra era un auténtico desierto en donde únicamente había hongos 
> 
> Supongo que Luján sabrá bastante más sobre la catástrofe P/T.


Pues no te creas que sé mucho. Tan sólo que pudo ser un meteoro de unos 50Km de diámetro, considerablemente más grande que el que ocasionó la exitinción de los dinosaurios. De hecho, dicen que el cráter de la Tierra de Wilkes es como seis veces más grande que el de Yucatán/Golfo de México.

Las traps de Siberia coinciden más o menos en el tiempo con el cráter, es por ésto por lo que se relacionan, pero tiene cierta lógica. Un empuje a un lado de la "pelota" que es el planeta, puede provocar un "abombamiento" al otro lado.

Un choque de un meteorito sí que puede causar volcanismo, pero no las emisiones de masa coronal, como quieren hacer creer algunos que comentan algunos videos que el Cabildo de El Hierro pone en youtube.

----------


## ben-amar

http://www.diariocordoba.com/noticia...es_676494.html

AGENCIAS 11/11/2011

Las primeras estrellas en nuestro universo no eran los gigantes que los científicos habían previsto, de acuerdo con las nuevas simulaciones realizadas en el Jet Propulsion Laboratory de la NASA.

   Los astrónomos "cultivaron" estrellas en sus equipos, simulando las condiciones de nuestro universo primordial. Las simulaciones tomaron semanas. Cuando finalmente se lograron resultados, los científicos se sorprendieron por los resultados, ya que las estrellas adultas eran mucho más pequeñas de lo esperado.

   Hasta ahora, se creía que las primeras estrellas eran las más grandes de todas, cientos de veces mayor que la masa de nuestro sol. La nueva investigación muestra que son sólo unas decenas de veces la masa del sol. Por ejemplo, las simulaciones produjeron una estrella que era tan pequeña como 43 masas solares.

   "Las primeras estrellas fueron sin duda enormes, pero no hasta el extremo que pensábamos", dijo Takashi Hosokawa, astrónomo de JPL y autor principal del nuevo estudio, publicado en la edición digital de la revista Science. "Nuestras simulaciones muestran que el crecimiento de estas estrellas se atrofia antes de lo esperado, lo que resulta en tamaños finales más pequeños."

   Los inicios del Universo consistían en nada más que nubes finas de átomos de hidrógeno y helio. Unos cientos de millones de años después de su nacimiento, las primeras estrellas comenzaron a arder. La forma en que se formaron estas primeras estrellas es todavía un misterio.

   Los astrónomos saben que todas las estrellas se forman a partir del colapso de nubes de gas. La gravedad de una creciente "semilla" en el centro de la nube atrae a más y más materia. Para las llamadas estrellas normales como nuestro Sol, este proceso es alimentado por elementos más pesados como el carbono, que ayudan a mantener el gas que cae hacia la estrella en formación lo suficientemente frío como para precipitarse. Si la nube se calienta demasiado, el gas se expande y se escapa.

   Sin embargo, en los inicios del Universo, las estrellas aún no había producido los elementos pesados. Las primeras estrellas se forman a partir de nada más que hidrógeno y helio. Los científicos habían teorizado que las estrellas de esta naturaleza requerirían aún más masa para formarse, para compensar la falta de elementos pesados su potencia de refrigeración. Al principio, se pensaba que estas estrellas podían ser tan grandes como mil veces la masa de nuestro sol. Más tarde, los modelos se perfeccionaron y las primeras estrellas se estimaron en cientos de masas solares.

   "Estas estrellas se van haciendo cada vez más pequeñas", dijo Takashi. "Ahora pensamos que son aún menos masivas, de sólo unas decenas de masas solares."






SIMULACIONES DE ORDENADOR

   Las simulaciones del equipo indican que la materia en las cercanías de las estrellas en formación se calienta a temperaturas más altas de lo que se creía, tan altas como 50.000 Kelvin, o 8,5 veces la temperatura de la superficie del sol. El gas caliente se expande y escapa a la gravedad de la estrella en desarrollo, en lugar de caer hacia abajo en la misma. Esto significa que las estrellas dejan de crecer antes de lo previsto, llegando a tamaños finales más pequeños.

   Los resultados también responden a un enigma con respecto a las primeras explosiones estelares, llamadas supernovas. Cuando las estrellas masivas estallan al final de su vida, arrojan cenizas hechas de elementos pesados al espacio. Si las primeras estrellas eran los monstruos que se pensaba, deberían haber dejado un patrón específico de estos elementos impresos en el material de la siguiente generación de estrellas.

   Pero, por mucho que los astrónomos buscaron la firma de las estrellas más viejas, no pudieron encontrarlas. La respuesta, al parecer, es que simplemente no está allí. Debido a que las primeras estrellas no eran tan grandes como se pensaba anteriormente, habrían estallado de manera similar a los tipos de explosiones estelares que vemos hoy.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> [...] temperaturas más altas de lo que se creía, tan altas como *50.000 Kelvin, o 8,5 veces la temperatura de la superficie del sol.*


Ahí se tienen que asar las chuletas que da gusto... vamos, vuelta y vuelta  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luján

> Ahí se tienen que asar las chuletas que da gusto... vamos, vuelta y vuelta


Ten cuidado no te quemes cuando las cojas. Necesitarás una pértiga como la del vídeo del hilo de la electricidad!!!  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Wink:

----------


## REEGE

*TOMAS NOCTURNAS* 
La Tierra como nunca la has visto grabada desde la estación espacial.
Imágenes tomadas por los astronautas de la Estación Espacial Internacional al final del verano. Son increíbles tomas nocturnas de los continentes y los fenómenos atmosféricos. Para ello utilizaron una cámara especial, capaz de grabar con un mínimo de luz.

http://www.antena3.com/noticias/cien...111500006.html

Merece la pena ver las imágenes...
Un saludo.

----------


## Los terrines

Sencillamente espectacular, REEGE; muchas gracias por facilitarnos estas preciosas imágenes.

Un cordial saludo.

----------


## albertillovernel

Es precioso el vídeo...es, para esta época, lo que en la década de 1970 supuso la primera fotografía tomada de la Tierra desde la Luna. Debería considerarse material didáctico...

Por cierto, el vídeo original también está disponible en alta resolución: http://vimeo.com/32001208

Saludos!

----------


## Luján

http://www.abc.es/20111118/ciencia/a...111180901.html

*El mapa más preciso de la Luna* 

*Realizado con imágenes de una sonda de la NASA,  muestra la topografía de nuestro satélite natural con un detalle que  jamás se había visto*





> *Realizado con imágenes de una sonda de la NASA,  muestra la topografía de nuestro satélite natural con un detalle que  jamás se había visto*
> 
> 
>      ABC.es / madrid 
> 
>  Día 18/11/2011 - 09.10h
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Y para los escépticos: http://www.abc.es/20110906/ciencia/a...109061859.html

----------


## Luján

http://www.abc.es/20111109/ciencia/a...111091137.html
*Los agujeros negros también devoran planetas y asteroides* *Sagitario A*, en el centro de la Vía Láctea, emite  pequeñas llamaradas de rayos X, el último grito de angustia de sus  víctimas en el momento de ser devoradas*


> *Sagitario A*, en el centro de la Vía Láctea, emite  pequeñas llamaradas de rayos X, el último grito de angustia de sus  víctimas en el momento de ser devoradas*     josé manuel nieves / madrid 
> 
>  Día 10/11/2011 - 16.45h
> 
> 
> 
>    abc
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## embalses al 100%

No tiene ronchas la Luna ni na...

----------


## ben-amar

Que digoyo que despues de millones de años tragando de "to" los agujeros negros deberian tener ya unas masas y volumenes mas que considerables como para pasar desapercibidos, en ocasiones, o como para alterar de forma mas notoria los espectros del resto de formaciones en las galaxia, ¿noooooooo?

¡¡vaya porqueria de satelite que tenemos!!!

----------


## Luján

> Que digoyo que despues de millones de años tragando de "to" los agujeros negros deberian tener ya unas masas y volumenes mas que considerables como para pasar desapercibidos, en ocasiones, o como para alterar de forma mas notoria los espectros del resto de formaciones en las galaxia, ¿noooooooo?
> 
> ¡¡vaya porqueria de satelite que tenemos!!!


Precisamente, los agujeros negros son tan masivos y densos que tienen una gravedad tan fuerte que la velocidad de escape (la que se necesita para poder salvar la gravedad) es mayor que la de la luz, por tanto ni siquiera ésta puede escapar de ellos.

Eso sí, como todo en el universo, su campo gravitatorio disminuye en intensidad con la distancia (Ley de la Gravitación Universal) de forma que a ceirta distancia suya, sus efectos son prácticamente despreciables, y por tanto su influencia en otros cuerpos.

Lo curioso es que esa radiación en forma de rayos X pueda escapar de las garras del agujero negro.


Los primeros agujeros negros se descubrieron gracias a las distorisiones que causan en la luz que proviene de estrellas que vemos tras ellos. La luz se supone que en el vacío viaja en línea recta y a su velocidad (referida en el Sitema Internacional por la letra c), pero cuando en la línea entre la estrella emisora y los receptores (nosotros) se encuentra un cuerpo con masa suficiente como para que ni la luz escape de su gravedad, el rayo de luz sufrirá una variación en sus propiedades, incluso en su dirección.

----------


## perdiguera

Obtenida la fotografía de la supernova más joven
La imagen la tomaron astrónomos de la Universitat de València 14 días después de que el astro explosionase en la Galaxia del Remolino, a 23 millones de años luz de la Tierra.
El texto completo y una foto de la misma.
http://www.lavanguardia.com/ciencia/...mas-joven.html
http://www.lavanguardia.com/fotos/20...-valencia.html

----------


## ben-amar

Creo que hay un pequeño error en el titular de la noticia, la fotografia solo puede haber sido obtenida a los 14 dias de haberse detectado la explosion; dicha imagen de la explosion ha tardado lo suyo en llegar a nosotros. " 23 millones de años luz". Eso no fue hace 2 semanas

----------


## Luján

> Creo que hay un pequeño error en el titular de la noticia, la fotografia solo puede haber sido obtenida a los 14 dias de haberse detectado la explosion; dicha imagen de la explosion ha tardado lo suyo en llegar a nosotros. " 23 millones de años luz". Eso no fue hace 2 semanas


No, fue justo hace 23 millones de años.

Evidentemente, se refieren a 14 días desde que fue detectada la nova.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Se nos ha escapado una noticia que creo es importante... la rescato:




> http://www.lavozdeasturias.es/cienci...593940777.html
> 
> *España pisa Marte*
> 
> El nuevo vehículo de exploración marciana 'Curiosity' es el primero que lleva un instrumento científico diseñado, construido y controlado por investigadores españoles
> 
> 
> 
> 20/11/2011 19:36 / NUÑO DOMÍNGUEZ / Madrid
> ...

----------


## F. Lázaro

Bueno, hace un ratillo me he decidido por iniciar mis primeras tomas nocturnas de estrellas con este nuevo trípode. El salto cualitativo es enorme, pues anteriormente, mis posibilidades para las fotografías de estrellas eran prácticamente nulas.

Aquí os dejo dos imágenes tomadas de las Pléyades. Las fotos las he hecho desde la terraza de casa... dentro de lo que cabe esperar dentro de una población, la calidad del cielo es aceptable, cielos de nivel 4 y 5. Con ese nivel de la escala de Bortle consigo sacar estrellas de hasta magnitud 8 que andan por ahí entre medio de las Pléyades. Cuando haga menos frío, me intentaré ir al embalse de Los Canchales de madrugada, que hay mucha menos contaminación lumínica (nivel 3) a ver si consigo sacar estrellas de más magnitud, cúmulos, galaxias (triángulo, andrómeda, etc.)... en fin, todo lo que pueda pillar.

Aquí están las fotos de las Pléyades:



Y esta última, a todo lo que daba el 28-504 mm.



Un saludo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Bueno, la semana pasada, para estrenar el nuevo trípode el cual por fin me permite realizar imágenes de estrellas "en condiciones", mostré un par de imágenes de Messier 45 conocido como _Las Pléyades_, un sistema de estrellas dentro de un cúmulo abierto que forma parte de la constelación de Tauro.

Esta semana, le toca el turno a una constelación muy conocida, pero que voy a analizar más en detalle para aquellos profanos en esta materia: *Casiopea*


Fuente de la imagen: la wiki santa... qué haríamos sin ella  :Big Grin: 

Bueno, todos conocemos cual es la constelación de Cassiopeia, esa especie de W que siempre es visible en el cielo nocturno del hemisferio norte. Una constelación muy conocida tanto por aficionados a la astronomía como por los antiguos exploradores y navegantes, ya que al ser visible a simple vista durante todo el año, era (y sigue siendo) muy utilizada para localizar a la estrella Polar cuando la Osa Mayor no es posible de utilizar para buscarla. 

Al tratarse de una constelación circumpolar (cercana al polo norte) para nosotros nunca llegará a desaparecer bajo el horizonte. De hecho, el día que llegue un eclipse total sobre España, si estamos dentro de la franja de totalidad, aunque sean las 3 de la tarde en pleno verano, cuando la luna oculte por completo al sol, podríamos ver a Casiopea perfectamente sobre el cielo.

Otra gran utilidad de la constelación de Casiopea es para saber donde tenemos que mirar para ver la famosa lluvia de estrellas de mediados de agosto conocida como _"Lágrimas de San Lorenzo"_ (Perseidas), que proceden de Perseo, pero basta con mirar hacia Casiopea que es fácilmente reconocible.

Bueno, basta de charla. Vamos con una fotillo de Casiopea  :Smile: 



*¿Muchas estrellas no?* Bueno... pues vamos a identificar las estrellas más principales que conforman la constelación de Casiopea, que *son muchas más de 5 de la famosa W*  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 



Ahí tenemos dibujada la famosa la W. Además de eso, he señalado las estrellas más importantes que conforman la constelación de Casiopea, rodeándolas con un círculo rojo y numerándolas para identificarlas más abajo en la siguiente tabla. Nota: donde aparecen las flechas, quiere decir que las estrellas que corresponden a esos números en la tabla de más abajo, se salen del encuadre de la foto, pero que existir, existen.

Y esta es la tabla que relaciona cada número con la estrella correspondiente. Para no saturar demasiado con datos sobre ellas, tan sólo he añadido la numeración con las letras griegas, la magnitud aparente, el tipo espectral de cada estrella (fundamental para poder saber sus características), y la distancia a la que se encuentran de la Tierra, obviamente, medida en años luz.



Y esto ya es más que suficiente. Espero que os haya gustado este resumen sobre Casiopea  :Smile:

----------


## REEGE

Claro que nos ha gustado F. Lázaro y sobretodo a los que estamos muy pez en ese tema...
Un abrazo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

http://www.abc.es/20120103/ciencia/a...201030929.html

*Las Cuadrántidas, la primera lluvia de meteoros de 2012, llegan mañana*

*Muy activas, podremos ver caer hasta tres estrellas fugaces por minuto justo antes del amanecer*

J. DE JORGE / MADRID
Día 04/01/2012 - 10.35h

En términos astronómicos, 2012 empieza de forma espectacular. Mañana, justo antes del amanecer, caerá una de las mejores lluvias de estrellas de todo el año. Se trata de las Cuadrántidas, cuyo origen no está del todo claro y que lleva el nombre de una constelación extinta donde se sitúa su radiante, Quadra Muralis. Levantarse temprano y buscar un lugar oscuro donde observar el cielo merecerá la pena -siempre que el tiempo acompañe y esté despejado- ya que los astrónomos esperan que podamos ver uno o dos meteoros por minuto, e incluso tres durante su pico máximo.

Las Cuadrántidas son probablemente el mejor rival de las Perseidas, la lluvia de meteoros de agosto, pero, sin embargo, no gozan de una gran popularidad, probablemente porque «la lluvia es breve. El pico de actividad suele durar solo unas horas y, si ese corto intervalo no cae entre la medianoche y el amanecer en tu parte del mundo, te lo pierdes», explica Alan MacRobert, editor jefe de la revista especializada Sky & Telescope. Además, mirar al cielo en las horas más frías durante la época más fría del año puede retraer a más de uno.

En España, el máximo de este lluvia de estrellas se espera sobre las ocho de la mañana (hora peninsular), así que habrá que estar atento a los momentos antes del amanecer. Como ocurre con cualquier espectáculo de meteoros, el mejor consejo es localizar un lugar oscuro, lejos de las luces de la ciudades, con el cielo abierto y sin obstáculos para la vista. Descanse en una silla reclinable o en el suelo, bien abrigado, mire hacia arriba y tenga paciencia. En su pico, los meteoritos suelen ser muy numerosos y brillantes, mientras que en los días previos o posteriores (del 28 de diciembre al 12 de enero) su visibilidad es muy pobre.

De una constelación desaparecida

Las lluvias de meteoros se producen cuando la Tierra pasa a través de la cola de escombros esparcidos a lo largo de la órbita de un cometa. La fuente de las Cuadrántidas no es un cometa -aunque existen diferentes teorías al respecto-, sino un asteroide llamado 2003 EH1, posiblemente un pedazo muerto de un cometa que se separó hace varios siglos, y los meteoros son pequeños pedazos de escombros de esta fragmentación.

Las Cuadrántidas parecen salir de la constelación Quadrans Muralis, que representa un cuadrante, un antiguo instrumento astronómico, y bautizada por Joseph Lalande en 1795 pero hoy desaparecida, entre las constelaciones de Böötes (el Boyero), Draco (el Dragón) y Ursa Maior (Osa Mayor). Los amantes de los espectáculos celestes no tendrán otra oportunidad de disfrutar de una lluvia de estrellas tan hermosa hasta que lleguen las Líridas en abril o las Perseidas de agosto.

----------


## ben-amar

Justo antes de amanecer. Pues entonces ya vere yo las fotos y/o videos que pongas :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Justo antes de amanecer. Pues entonces ya vere yo las fotos y/o videos que pongas


Estoy pensando en irme a Canchales para tener el cielo algo más oscuro a ver si soy capaz de entallar alguna con la cámara, va a estar complicado, pero si pillo alguna, la mostraré.

Aunque desde casa, ya a esas horas, la reducción lumínica es grande y a lo mejor desde casa se pueden ver bien.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Estoy pensando en irme a Canchales para tener el cielo algo más oscuro a ver si soy capaz de entallar alguna con la cámara, va a estar complicado, pero si pillo alguna, la mostraré.
> 
> Aunque desde casa, ya a esas horas, la reducción lumínica es grande y a lo mejor desde casa se pueden ver bien.


Lo bueno es que esta vez, no nos molestan las nubes...  :Frown:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Bueno, hoy por fin la niebla me ha dejado ver la luna. Aquí os dejo una fotillo que he hecho sobre las 19:45 desde la terraza de casa  :Smile:

----------


## REEGE

Preciosa la fotografía ya que está supercentrada...
Que objetivo has utilizado?? Yo, un negado de las fotos nocturnas F. Lázaro!!
Enhorabuena por ella.

----------


## Luján

> Preciosa la fotografía ya que está supercentrada...
> Que objetivo has utilizado?? Yo, un negado de las fotos nocturnas F. Lázaro!!
> Enhorabuena por ella.


Para las nocturnas necesitas un trípode, paciencia y suerte.

El trípode se puede suplir con un par de piedras o similar, pero la cámara ha de estar totalmente estática. Incluso al pulsar el disparador, por lo que o bien tienes un disparador a distancia (por cable o infrarrojo) o activas el retardo.

La paciencia no se puede suplir. Yo me he desesperado más de una vez intentando tomar fotos nocturnas.

La suerte no se suple, pero hay que buscarla. Ir a sitios con poco viento, sin iluminación cercana y con atmósfera despejada. Las alturas suelen ser mejor que la costa.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Preciosa la fotografía ya que está supercentrada...
> Que objetivo has utilizado?? Yo, un negado de las fotos nocturnas F. Lázaro!!
> Enhorabuena por ella.


Gracias Reege  :Smile:  En una de las otras tarjetas tengo una foto que hice cuanto estaba en creciente en la que se veían parte de algunos cráteres.

En cuanto al objetivo, la imagen está hecha a con zoom óptico a 18x, lo que equivale a un objetivo de 28-504 mm. En cuanto a la imagen, está hecha a 1/125 s, f/5.6, ISO-64, y disparo retardado a 2s.

Por lo demás, Luján lo ha comentado ya. Para las nocturnas, el trípode se hace imprescindible o en su defecto, algún sitio donde poder apoyar la cámara para que esté totalmente quieta, incluso al más mínimo movimiento, incluido al pulsar el disparador, puede echar al traste la foto, sobre todo como sea de larga exposición.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Bueno, vamos allá con los eventos más importantes de 2012 en lo que a la astronomía se refiere. La verdad, malo... muy malo  :Frown: 

*ECLIPSES SOLARES*

De los dos eclipses solares que habrá, el 20 de Mayo y el 13 de Noviembre, anular y total respectivamente, ninguno de los dos será visible desde España.

*ECLIPSES LUNARES*

De los dos eclipses lunares que habrá, el 4 de Junio y el 28 de Noviembre, parcial y penumbral respectivamente, tan sólo el penumbral (28 de Noviembre) será visible a duras penas desde España al final del eclipse, tan sólo podrán llegar a verlo desde el noroeste peninsular y pocas zonas más... (Cataluña, Aragón, Norte de C. Valenciana, Navarra y poco más), y por si fuera poco, un eclipse penumbral es exactamente igual que una luna llena. Lo único en que se diferencia es que la luna brillará un poco menos, ya está, pero ni se tapará, ni se pondrá roja, ni nada por el estilo como en un total.

Conclusión: para los que lo puedan ver, no merece la pena sacar ni la cámara  :Frown: 

*TRÁNSITOS*

El evento más importante del año: *Tránsito de Venus el 6 de Junio*. Para quien no sepa lo que es un tránsito, básicamente se trata del paso de un planeta por delante del Sol y visto desde la Tierra. Obviamente, según esto, nosotros tan sólo podemos tener dos tipos de tránsitos: Mercurio y Venus.

Este es el segundo paso de Venus de su ciclo de 8 años (el anterior fue en 2004). Quien pueda verlo, que lo haga porque no habrá otra oportunidad para verlo, a no ser que alguien viva 105 años más y aguante hasta el año 2117  :Big Grin: . Por desgracia, desde España habrá problemas para verlo, al amanecer, en el mejor de los casos (Provincia de Girona y Baleares), se vería tan sólo el final del tránsito, algo así:


Fuente: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tr%C3%A1nsito_de_Venus

De todas formas, paso a detallar la visibilidad por comunidades autónomas. He hecho un mapita a colorines, como en el cole  :Big Grin: , para que veáis bien claro cómo se verá en cada sitio. Aquellos que quieran verlo y estén situados en zona amarilla, que se suban a lo más alto posible y si pueden tener el mar como horizonte más bajo posible, sería lo idóneo:

Rojo: imposible de verlo.
Naranja: muy chungo, tan sólo se vería el punto de Venus en el borde del Sol  :Frown: 
Amarillo: chungo... tan sólo se vería apenas media hora de tránsito, ya cercana al borde del Sol.


Fuente: mapa base obtenido de wikipedia.

El resto, nos tendremos que conformar con verlo a través de internet en directo desde el quinto pino.

Y ya está, esto es lo que hay  :Frown:

----------


## perdiguera

Muchas gracias por la información.
¿Podría saberse la hora más o menos en que pasará? Teniendo en cuenta que por aquí, Barcelona, en esa época del año amanece como a las 6:30 horas más  o menos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Muchas gracias por la información.
> ¿Podría saberse la hora más o menos en que pasará? Teniendo en cuenta que por aquí, Barcelona, en esa época del año amanece como a las 6:30 horas más  o menos.


Para Gavá, dan que a partir de las 06:25 horas se debería empezar a ver el Sol y por tanto, ya se vería a Venus sobre el Sol (parte superior izquierda). Duraría hasta las 06:55 horas. Si te subes a alguna montaña que tengas el mar en el horizonte, verás el Sol antes y podrás disfrutar más tiempo del tránsito.

De todas formas, en esta web: http://transitofvenus.nl/wp/where-wh...transit-times/, se pueden ver las _local circumstances_ para cada ubicación. Arrastráis el puntero y lo ponéis en la ubicación elegida.

----------


## perdiguera

Muchas gracias por la información, ahora muy personalizada.

----------


## REEGE

La NASA encuentra el mayor grupo de galaxias del universo distante al que llama 'El Gordo'
Un excepcional grupo de galaxias ha sido descubiertas por la NASA en el universo lejano, usando el observatorio de rayos x chandra y el telescopio de Atacama en Chile.

La NASA descubre una impactante nebulosa completaantena3.com  |  Madrid  | Actualizado el 10/01/2012 a las 20:10 horas 

Oficialmente llamado ACT-CL J0102-4915 este grupò de galaxias se le conoce por su apodo de 'El gordo', un guiño a la conexión chilena que ha colaborado en su descubrimiento.

Está increible agrupación está situada a más de siete billones de años de distancia de la tierra lo que significa que lo estamos observando a una edad muy temprana.

"Este grupo de galacias es el más grande, caliente y el que despide más rayos x de todos los que se conocen a esa distancia" ha dicho Felipe Menanteauo de la Universidad Rutgers y que lideraba está investigación.

Las agrupaciones galácticas, los objectos más grandes que se pueden encontrar en el universo unidos mediante gravedad, se forman cuando grupos más pequeños de galaxias convegen.

Los procesos de formación de estas agrupaciones galácticas dependen de la cantidad de materia y energia negra en el universo y por lo tanto se pueden usar para intentar arrojar algo de luz sobre estos misteriosos fenomenos.

*Fuente:antena3.com*

----------


## perdiguera

La traducción de la noticia ha caído en el error del billón americano.
La nebulosa se encuentra a siete mil millones de años luz, sería la traducción correcta.
Entre otras cosas porque el universo no tiene siete billones de años luz de vida desde el Big Ben, sino muchos menos.

----------


## Luján

> La traducción de la noticia ha caído en el error del billón americano.
> La nebulosa se encuentra a siete mil millones de años luz, sería la traducción correcta.
> Entre otras cosas porque el universo no tiene siete billones de años luz de vida desde el Big Ben, sino muchos menos.


Sólo una puntualización, la edad del Universo se supone alrededor de los 13000 millones de años, no de años luz. Años luz indica distancia, no tiempo.

Según la Wiki (http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Universo) la mayor distancia posible es de unos 93000 millones de años luz.




> Observaciones astronómicas indican que el universo tiene una edad de 13,73 ± 0,12 millardos de años y por lo menos 93.000 millones de años luz de extensión.2 El evento que se cree que dio inicio al universo se denomina _Big Bang_. En aquel instante toda la materia y la energía del universo observable estaba concentrada en un punto de densidad infinita. Después del _Big Bang_, el universo comenzó a expandirse para llegar a su condición actual, y continúa haciéndolo.
>  Debido a que, según la teoría de la relatividad especial, la materia no puede moverse a una velocidad superior a la velocidad de la luz,  puede parecer paradójico que dos objetos del universo puedan haberse  separado 93 mil millones de años luz en un tiempo de únicamente 13 mil  millones de años; sin embargo, esta separación no entra en conflicto con  la teoría de la relatividad general,  ya que ésta sólo afecta al movimiento en el espacio, pero no al espacio  mismo, que puede extenderse a un ritmo superior, no limitado por la  velocidad de la luz. Por lo tanto, dos galaxias pueden separarse una de la otra más rápidamente que la velocidad de la luz si es el espacio entre ellas el que se dilata.

----------


## perdiguera

Tienes razón se me ha ido la luz.

----------


## ben-amar

http://www.cadenaser.com/sociedad/ar...srcsrsoc_6/Tes

El impacto sobre el campo magnético terrestre puede afectar a algunos vuelos y provocar fallos en satélites y comunicaciones de radio

CADENA SER   24-01-2012

La mayor erupción solar desde 2005 va a sacudir la Tierra este martes con partículas magnéticas que pueden perturbar las comunicaciones por satélite y radio, e incluso afectar a algunos vuelos comerciales, según el Centro estadounidense de Predicción del Tiempo del Espacio.


Tormenta Solar'

La tormenta es provocada por una violenta expulsión de masa coronal -un trozo de la atmósfera del Sol que lleva partículas solares a unos 2,24 millones de metros por segundo- y su llegada a la Tierra está prevista para las 14:00 GMT (las 15:00, hora peninsular española).

La energía podría interferir con las comunicaciones de radio en alta frecuencia utilizadas por las aerolíneas para navegar cerca del polo norte. A los astronautas a bordo de la Estación Espacial Internacional también se les ha aconsejado que se protejan para evitar una alta exposición a la radiación, según Sky News.

"Cuando nos golpee, será como un gran ariete que empuja el campo magnético de la Tierra", ha previsto el centro Terry Onsager. "Esa energía provoca que el campo magnético de la Tierra fluctúe".

----------


## REEGE

Interesante Ben-amar... hoy lo ví en las noticias y es impresionante!! 
Ah, por cierto una pregunta a los más sabios del tema...
*Todas éstas noches en el Fresnedas, en el Oeste se vé una estrella o planeta brillar muchisimo respecto a los demás...
Es Júpiter??* Espero vuestra respuesta... Que cielos más exquisitos se ven todas éstas noches atrás...
¿Para cuando cielos de nubes? :Frown:

----------


## Luján

> Interesante Ben-amar... hoy lo ví en las noticias y es impresionante!! 
> Ah, por cierto una pregunta a los más sabios del tema...
> *Todas éstas noches en el Fresnedas, en el Oeste se vé una estrella o planeta brillar muchisimo respecto a los demás...
> Es Júpiter??* Espero vuestra respuesta... Que cielos más exquisitos se ven todas éstas noches atrás...
> ¿Para cuando cielos de nubes?


Por el oeste ¿al anochecer o al amanecer? Si es al anochecer es Venus. Júpiter está un poco más alto.


Hoy, por ejemplo, Venus se esconderá a las 21:07 aprox. Júpiter lo hará sobre las 01:07 de mañana. La Luna, está en creciente, pero muy muuy cercana al Sol. Más que Venus.

----------


## REEGE

Muchas gracias Luján... es *Venus* ya que cuando más se ve es al anochecer... La verdad es que miras al cielo e impresiona su brillo.
Un abrazo y lo dicho gracias.

----------


## Luján

> Muchas gracias Luján... es *Venus* ya que cuando más se ve es al anochecer... La verdad es que miras al cielo e impresiona su brillo.
> Un abrazo y lo dicho gracias.


Tanto Venus como Júpiter se ven al oeste, pero Júpiter mucho más alto que Venus y éste mucho más cerca del Sol.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Por cierto, con esto de la tormenta solar, además de que dicen que esperan aún más gordas... puede que se de el caso de poder ver auroras en latitudes muy bajas con respecto a lo habitual.

----------


## Luján

> Por cierto, con esto de la tormenta solar, además de que dicen que esperan aún más gordas... puede que se de el caso de poder ver auroras en latitudes muy bajas con respecto a lo habitual.


Eso seguro, pero a 40ºN (o S) ni de coña. En Oslo, Londres o por ahí, quizás, pero aquí ni de coña.

----------


## perdiguera

A mi, ayer, me ha dejado de funcionar el mp4 comprado el pasado mes.
No sé si la tormenta solar tendrá algo que ver pero es muy raro.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Aquí os dejo una fotico recién salida del horno, todavía viene echando humo y todo  :Big Grin: 



Qué frío hace fuera!!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## REEGE

Jope que si hace frío... pero merece la pena pasar un poco de frío para mostrar a todo el foro una foto así de la Luna!!
Genial, como se nota que con buena cámara y buen fotógrafo salen preciosidades!!
Un saludo.

----------


## ben-amar

Una foto preciosa de la luna.

----------


## REEGE

Por ahí he visto que tenemos visita por nuestros cielos... creo un Asteroide!!!!
Ya nos comentaréis alguno que pasará y lo que es.... jejeje

----------


## REEGE

*SERÁ VISIBLE EN ESPAÑA DESDE LAS 04.00 HORAS*
El asteroide Eros rozará este martes la Tierra. 
Un asteroide de casi 35 kilómetros de longitud pasará este martes tan cerca de la Tierra, a 27 millones de kilómetros, que podrá ser visto con un simple telescopio. Desde 1975 ningún meteorito pasaba tan cerca.
http://www.antena3.com/noticias/cien...013000152.html

Ahora veo la noticia en A3!!!

----------


## embalses al 100%

> *SERÁ VISIBLE EN ESPAÑA DESDE LAS 04.00 HORAS*
> El asteroide Eros rozará este martes la Tierra. 
> Un asteroide de casi 35 kilómetros de longitud pasará este martes tan cerca de la Tierra, a 27 millones de kilómetros, que podrá ser visto con un simple telescopio. Desde 1975 ningún meteorito pasaba tan cerca.
> http://www.antena3.com/noticias/cien...013000152.html
> 
> 
> Ahora veo la noticia en A3!!!


Oooooooh, que cerca...  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ceheginero joven

Hola a todos. Os pongo una foto parecida a la de F. Lázaro hace unos días. Es difícil hacer fotos de este tipo sin trípode, y mas si usas el objetivo de 500mm jajaja. Espero que os guste la única que ha salido bien después de unos cuantos intentos:





Un saludo

P.D. Este martes veré si la puedo fotografiar llena.

----------


## REEGE

Genial esa foto Ceheginero!! La verdad es que sois unos artistas con la cámara... Que envidia me dais!! 
Un saludo y espero que lleves bien éstos frios.

----------


## nando

¿Es la Luna artificial? 

LA LUNA, UNA CREACION INTELIGENTE

Visto el conjunto de anomalías de la Luna, muchos científicos han determinado que de una manera u otra, la Luna tiene que haber sido puesta en órbita alrededor de la Tierra. 

Dos experimentados científicos rusos, Mijail Vasin y Alexander Sherbakov, de la Academia Soviética de Ciencias han elaborado una interesante teoría que fue publicada en la revista soviética Sputnik en los años 60. En resumen, estos dos científicos afirman que la Luna no es un satélite natural de la Tierra, sino un inmenso planetoide hueco, realizado por alguna civilización muy avanzada y técnicamente preparada, y colocado en órbita alrededor de la Tierra hace muchos siglos
Aunque esta teoría parezca descabellada, lo cierto es que explica,mejor que ninguna, muchos de los misterios de la Luna. Expliquemos más detenidamente la idea de estos científicos y luego repasaremos de nuevo los misterios de la Luna bajo la óptica de esta teoría. 

    LA LUNA, SATELITE ARTIFICIAL 

Tradicionalmente se ha concebido el posible desarrollo de civilizaciones en otros cuerpos celestes como algo meramente exclusivo de su superficie olvidando que también en el interior se puede desarrollar la vida y que los vestigios de esa civilización, caso de haberse extinguido, no sólo los podríamos encontrar en la superficie sino que también hallarlos en su interior. Como hemos visto, el origen de la Luna es uno de los problemas más complicados de la cosmogonía y ninguna de las tres hipótesis que barajan los científicos y que ya vimos en la 1ª Parte, parece ser resolutiva.

aqui dejo un enlace donde estareís la mar de entrenidos con este tema en estos dias de frio intenso
http://alertatemprana.blogspot.com/2...rtificial.html

He aquí la hipótesis propuesta por estos dos científicos rusos, Mijail Vasin y Alexander Sherbakov.

----------


## Luján

El pie de foto corresponde a otra noticia, pero bueno:

*Descubren una 'supertierra' que podría tener vida*



http://actualidad.orange.es/ciencia/...ener-vida.html

 
                                03/02/2012           Un equipo de investigadores del Consejo Superior de  Investigaciones Científicas (CSIC) ha hallado en Formentera un clon de  posidonia oceánica, una especie marina amenazada y endémica del  Mediterráneo, con 100.000 años de edad.          

*''Es el mejor candidato a  tener agua líquida, cumple las condiciones más adecuada, si hubiera un  marcador de cero a cien, éste estaría en el ochenta, mientras que los  otros estarían en el sesenta o cincuenta''*           "Este planeta es el mejor candidato nuevo para contener agua  líquida y, quizás, la vida tal como la conocemos", asegura el español  Guillem Anglada-Escudé, director de la investigación junto con Paul  Butler, de la Institución Carnegie para la Ciencia.

 Con un  período orbital de unos 28 días, el planeta GJ 667Cc, que calculan que  tiene 4,5 veces la masa de la Tierra, gira alrededor de su sol en la  zona donde la temperatura no es ni demasiado caliente ni demasiado fría  para que exista agua líquida en su superficie. 

"Esto se tiene  que entender en un sentido relativo, pero comparado con los que ya se  han descubierto éste es ahora mismo el mejor ajuste a lo que podríamos  esperar", ha dicho Anglada-Escudé. 

En la órbita en la que está el planeta satisface las condiciones  en las que podría existir agua, sin necesidad de cumplir otros  requisitos como sucede con algunos planetas descubiertos que, por  ejemplo, necesitarían una atmósfera con muchos gases invernadero.  

El nuevo planeta recibe el 90% de la luz que recibe la Tierra.  Sin embargo, debido a que la mayor parte de su luz entrante está en la  banda del infrarrojo, el planeta absorbe un mayor porcentaje de esta  energía, que calculan puede ser la misma que la Tierra absorbe del Sol,  apuntan. 

"Es el mejor candidato a tener agua líquida, cumple las  condiciones más adecuada, si hubiera un marcador de cero a cien, éste  estaría en el ochenta, mientras que los otros estarían en el sesenta o  cincuenta", aseguró el científico.

 Los investigadores encontraron evidencia de al menos uno y posiblemente  otro u otros dos planetas orbitando la estrella GJ 667C, que se  encuentra a unos 22 años luz de la Tierra.  


*Más planetas cercanos*           El estudio indica que la estrella  pertenece a un sistema triple y tiene una composición diferente al Sol,  con concentración muy inferior de elementos más pesados que el helio  como el hierro, el carbono y el silicio. 

Estos elementos son los  componentes básicos de los sistemas terrestres planetas, por eso "es  significativo, porque indica que el mecanismo por el que se forman los  planetas sigue funcionando aunque esas estrellas sean pobres en  metales". 

Según los investigadores, esto indica que la  existencia de planetas habitables puede darse en una mayor variedad de  ambientes de lo que se creía anteriormente. 

El equipo encontró además que el sistema también podría contener un  planeta gigante de gas y otra súper-Tierra con un periodo orbital de 75  días. Sin embargo, son necesarias nuevas observaciones para confirmarlo.  

Anglada-Escudé, actualmente vinculado a la Universidad de  Gotinga (Alemania), señaló que con la nueva generación de instrumentos  científicos los investigadores serán capaces de examinar muchas  estrellas con estas características y "finalmente buscar huellas  espectroscópicas de vida en estos mundos".

 Los investigadores utilizaron datos públicos del Observatorio Europeo  del Sur (ESO) y un nuevo método de análisis de datos al que incorporaron  las mediciones del espectrógrafo del observatorio de alta resolución  Echelle y el especteógrafo del buscador de plantas del  Carnegie a bordo  del Telescopio Magallanes II.

 En su búsqueda planetaria, los  expertos midieron las pequeñas oscilaciones que se producen en una  estrella causadas por el "tirón" gravitatorio que provoca un planeta al  acercarse, con la herramienta de software JARPS-TERRA. 


                                                  Agencias

----------


## perdiguera

Buscando por las Lagunas de Ruidera me he encontrado esta foto en donde se ve perfectamente el lucero vespertino, que si no me equivoco es el amigo Venus.

----------


## Luján

> Buscando por las Lagunas de Ruidera me he encontrado esta foto en donde se ve perfectamente el lucero vespertino, que si no me equivoco es el amigo Venus.



No te equivocas. Es Venus.

Acabo de comprobarlo en el simulador de cielo. Un poco más a la derecha, fuera de plano, se supone que está Marte.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Bueno, nueva observación nocturna y por supuesto, cámara con disparador automático montado sobre trípode, jeje. Hoy tocan un par de fotillos de Orión.

En esta ocasión, no voy a detallar cada estrella ya que como todos sabéis, "El Cazador" es enorme y tiene más estrellas que vagos de arroz una paella, así que vamos a poner algo sobre Orión para conocerla un poco mejor y en el siguiente mensaje pongo un par de imágenes que he tomado hace una hora con algunos detalles.

-----

*Orión* (también conocida como El Cazador), es una de las constelaciones mas conocidas dada su espectacularidad y visibilidad, facilmente reconocible por sus tres características estrellas "las tres Marías" que forman el cinturón de Orión en el centro de la misma. Debido a que es visible en los dos hemisferios y sus estrellas brillantes y fácilmente reconocibles, seguramente se trata con toda seguridad de la constelación más conocida en todo el mundo.


Fuente: http://celeris-g.blogspot.es/img/orion.jpg

La constelación está formada por estrellas muy brillantes, dos de ellas de primera magnitud y cuatro de 2ª, todas ellas fáciles de localizar. Destacan las de los extremos del cuerpo: *Betelguese* (alfa), supergigante rojiza 400 veces más grande que el Sol situada sobre el hombro derecho del cazador y *Rigel* (beta), que en realidad es un sistema estelar triple situado sobre la pierna izquierda del cazador. Se da la paradoja de que, pese a que Rigel sea la más brillante de Orión está situada por detrás de Betelgeuse en la clasificación de Bayer, cuando realmente la alfa Orionis debería ser Rigel.


Fuente: http://www.elcielodelmes.com/Constel..._estrellas.gif

A su vez, *dentro de la constelación, se encuentran importantes objetos*, entre los que hay que destacar varios (abajo las fotos de cada una):

*- M42 (Nebulosa de Orión)*: Una espectacular nebulosa situada al sur del cinturón de Orión y que en noches oscuras con un cielo decente es visible a simple vista.
*- M43 (Nebulosa de Mariah)*: Forma parte de M42, si bien está separada de la principal por un pequeño filamento de polvo estelar.
* - M78*: Nube de polvo que refleja la luz de varias estrellas cercanas y que es un verdadero espectáculo de color.
* - B33 (Cabeza de Caballo)*: Una nebulosa de absorción con forma de cabeza de caballo
*- Sh 2-276 (Bucle Barnard)*: Nebulosa de emisión que rodea a la nebulosa de "Cabeza de Caballo".
* - NGC2024 (Nebulosa de la Flama)*: Una espectacular nebulosa que parece estar en llamas, realmente preciosa  :Smile: 


.............................M42..................  .....................M43..........................  .................M78..............................  .............B33


Sh 2-276........................NGC2024
Fuentes de datos y imágenes: wikipedia

Bueno, y con esto es más que suficiente. Sigo en el siguiente mensaje con las fotos que he tomado esta noche.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Al mirar hacia la constelación de Orión, esto es lo que la cámara recoge...



Aunque no lo pueda parecer, Orión está ahí. Para facilitar la tarea de reconocer a Orión, he dibujado las líneas que conforman el dibujo de la constelación:



Y ahora vamos con una imagen detallada del cuerpo del cazador con "las tres Marías" (el cinturón) sobre el centro de la imagen. Además, señalo en rojo una estrella que, no es una estrella como tal, sino que es mucho más...



Esa estrella que he señalado con la fecha, como acabo de decir, no es una estrella como tal, sino que se trata de M42, la Nebulosa de Orión... una impresionante nebulosa que vista con un buen telescopio es una auténtica pasada. Eso que en la imagen aparece como un puntito blanco, es en realidad un espectacular juego de luces estelar  :EEK!:  :EEK!: 


Fuente: wikipedia

Y con esto, termino por hoy. Espero que os haya gustado el paseo  :Smile:

----------


## ben-amar

Una autentica pasada de juego de luces, un espectaculo que NUNCA el ser humano sera capaz de crear, aunque sea una vulgar imitacion

----------


## perdiguera

Y yo que siempre me he preguntado por esas tres estrellas tan juntas cómo se llamaban. Me gusta mirar al cielo pero no tengo ni remota idea de cómo se llaman las estrellas. Recuerdo un viaje en barco en la zona cercana al ecuador, que se hizo de noche y pude ver como nunca la Vía Láctea como nunca la había visto, de verdad el número de estrellas en el firmamento visibles a simple vista era como mil veces mayor que en condiciones normales, un verdadero espectáculo, que como bien dice ben-amar, el hombre es incapaz de crear y lo que es peor, parece que también es incapaz de mantener.
Gracias F. Lázaro, hoy ya sé algo más.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> recuerdo un viaje en barco en la zoná cercana al ecuador, que se hizo de noche y pude ver como nunca la Vía Láctea como nunca la había visto, de verdad el número de estrellas en el firmamento visibles a simple vista era como mil veces mayor que en condiciones normales, un verdadero espectáculo


Aparte de la Vía Láctea, ¿llegaste a ver la luz zodiacal? Debe ser una pasada...

No te pregunto sobre si viste el gegenschein ya que para ver eso, antes te tocarían varios euromillones  :Big Grin:

----------


## perdiguera

¿Mande? ¿Qué es eso de la luz zodiacal? Y lo del gegeschein me suena a alemán recio, pero en el cielo pues como que no.
Lo que vi fué una barbaridad de estrellas y una especie de polvo de talco que como las envolvían; esa especie de polvo de talco yo lo achacaba a un sinnúmero de estrellas muy pequeñas que también formaban parte de la nebulosa y de las que solamente se veía su halo.
Supongo que por allí estaban los signos zodiacales y efectivamente en el barco venía un matrimonio alemán pero se me olvidó preguntarles el nombre. Eso si alemanes eran porque eran muy cabezones y querían, a toda costa, llegar a puerto en contra de la opinión del resto del pasaje que queríamos seguir viendo esa maravilla.

----------


## Luján

> ¿Mande? ¿Qué es eso de la luz zodiacal? Y lo del gegeschein me suena a alemán recio, pero en el cielo pues como que no.
> Lo que vi fué una barbaridad de estrellas y una especie de polvo de talco que como las envolvían; esa especie de polvo de talco yo lo achacaba a un sinnúmero de estrellas muy pequeñas que también formaban parte de la nebulosa y de las que solamente se veía su halo.
> Supongo que por allí estaban los signos zodiacales y efectivamente en el barco venía un matrimonio alemán pero se me olvidó preguntarles el nombre. Eso si alemanes eran porque eran muy cabezones y querían, a toda costa, llegar a puerto en contra de la opinión del resto del pasaje que queríamos seguir viendo esa maravilla.


Los símbolos del Zodiaco no se encuentran necesariamente en el Camino de Santiago, como también se llama a la Via Lactea. Aquellos son las constelaciones que se encuentran en la Eclíptica, lo que viene a ser la línea imaginaria que recorre el Sol en su movimiento aparente debido a la traslación de la Tierra.


De la wiki:



> *Luz zodiacal*  
>  Luz zodiacal.
> 
> 
>  La *luz zodiacal* es una banda débil de luz, de forma casi triangular, que puede apreciarse en el cielo nocturno extendiéndose a lo largo del plano de la eclíptica donde se encuentran las constelaciones del Zodíaco.  Cubre el cielo por completo aunque sólo es apreciable sobre el plano de  la eclíptica y es responsable del 60% de la luz natural en una noche  sin Luna. Está causada por la dispersión de la luz solar en partículas de polvo que se encuentran a lo largo de todo el Sistema Solar.





> *Gegenschein* *Gegenschein* (nombre procedente del idioma alemán) es una débil luminosidad del cielo nocturno en la región de la eclíptica visible en la dirección opuesta al Sol. Lo descubrió en 1854 el astrónomo danés Theodor Brorsen.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> ¿Mande? ¿Qué es eso de la luz zodiacal? Y lo del gegeschein me suena a alemán recio, pero en el cielo pues como que no.


Bueno, pues Luján ya ha puesto que son cada uno de esos dos fenómenos, que únicamente son observables cuando el cielo nocturno es excelente.

La palabra *gegenschein*, que como bien has comentado, se trata de una palabra alemana que significa "contraluz". El Gegenschein no es más ni menos que la iluminación solar vista a contraluz, es decir, en dirección opuesta al Sol, la luz que éste proyecta sobre el espacio. Con el siguiente gráfico te enterarás mejor:


Fuente: http://astrobob.areavoices.com/2008/...-sky-required/

Y éste fenómeno, es muy complicado de ver, hacen falta cielos de nivel 1, es decir, los cielos más oscuros existentes en la Tierra, únicamente en lugares muy remotos dejados de la mano del hombre. Aquí dejo una imagen de un gegenschein tomada desde el cerro Paranal en el desierto de Atacama, desde el observatorio del VLT:


Fuente: http://fadd.corank.com/tech/story/ap080507.html

En cuanto a la *luz zodiacal*, es un poco más fácil de ver (cielos de hasta nivel 3 en el mejor de los casos). Se ve al anochecer y al amanecer, sobre todo en primavera y otoño. Ojo, cuidado... por algo se la conoce como "falso amanecer", hay que saber diferenciarla para ver si verdaderamente es la luz zodiacal o no.

En la siguiente imagen desde Canarias, se puede ver la luz zodiacal que parece tal como si de un foco estuviese iluminando la cumbre del Teide:


Fuente: http://www.lahoradelbreak.com/tag/fenomenos-naturales

En esta imagen sobre el cerro Paranal se ve aún mejor la luz zodiacal:


Fuente: wikipedia

Por último, *hay un tercer fenómeno, más raro aún* y que su visión es complicadísima, pero existir, existe. Se trata del *Puente de Luz*, una banda de luminosidad extremadamente débil que conecta al gegenschein con la luz zodiacal. Se dice que únicamente es posible de ver desde Siberia y desde África. De este último fenómeno no soy capaz de encontrar ninguna foto, fijaros si tiene que ser difícil verlo  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## perdiguera

Gracias a los dos por la información.
La foto desde Atacama es la más parecida a lo que recuerdo de aquella tarde noche. Le sobran los edificios claro, y le falta más parte blanca.
Del resto de cosas no he apreciado, a sabiendas, nunca nada.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Hoy 25 de Febrero, se produce otra nueva conjunción entre Venus y la Luna al aproximarse ambos a tan sólo 3.1 grados de arco. Todavía podéis ver a Venus situado junto a la Luna, de hecho, mientras escribo estas líneas, observo por el cristal a ambos todavía sobre el cielo.

Aún así, para los más rezagados que no vean dicha conjunción o no puedan verla porque los edificios se la tapen, aquí dejo adjunta una fotico  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

La próxima será dentro de dos días, cuando Júpiter se acerque a la Luna hasta una distancia de 3.8 grados de arco.

----------


## Luján

> Hoy 25 de Febrero, se produce otra nueva conjunción entre Venus y la Luna al aproximarse ambos a tan sólo 3.1 grados de arco. Todavía podéis ver a Venus situado junto a la Luna, de hecho, mientras escribo estas líneas, observo por el cristal a ambos todavía sobre el cielo.
> 
> Aún así, para los más rezagados que no vean dicha conjunción o no puedan verla porque los edificios se la tapen, aquí dejo adjunta una fotico 
> 
> La próxima será dentro de dos días, cuando Júpiter se acerque a la Luna hasta una distancia de 3.8 grados de arco.


No sólo eso, sino que si abrimos un poco más el campo, podemos ver a los tres formando una bonita conjunción. Y si damos la vuelta, veremos hacia el este a Marte. Unas buenas noches de observación estos días.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Hoy en una noche clarita como está siendo, la he visto perfectamente.
Además últimamente, se están viendo muchas estrellas por aquí, algo inusual. Normalmente se ve Venus, y poco más.

----------


## ceheginero joven

Hola. Pues yo no se donde tengo la cabeza que he cogido la cámara para echarle una foto a la Luna esta noche y después de hacerle una en condiciones a la luna, he pensado en hacérsela a Venus y a la misma, pero no se que ha pasado que se me borró de la cabeza y al final no hice esa foto  :Mad:  :Big Grin: . 

Bueno, de todas formas os dejo la de la luna sola:
Aunque la foto algo baja de luz, desde donde la he echado no tenía sitio para un trípode y ponerle mas exposición, de hecho la iso era 400 y el tiempo de expo. 1/250 para que no se notara mi horrible pulso  :Big Grin:  . También cuento que cuando veías la Luna para enfocar manualmente con el 50-500mm se apreciaba la parte no iluminada, aunque para que se aprecie en la foto se necesita mas exposición jeje:


Espero que os haya gustado.
Un saludo

----------


## REEGE

Estupendo hilo... estupenda ayuda la que nos dais a los que menos sabemos de éste tema... jejeje
Hoy  sobre la presa del Fresnedas he podido ver esa preciosa luna, Venus y Júpiter... éstos dos últimos pensaba que serían ellos, pero no sabía cual es cual.
Gracias chicos por las explicaciones y las estupendas fotos.

----------


## Luján

> Estupendo hilo... estupenda ayuda la que nos dais a los que menos sabemos de éste tema... jejeje
> Hoy  sobre la presa del Fresnedas he podido ver esa preciosa luna, Venus y Júpiter... éstos dos últimos pensaba que serían ellos, pero no sabía cual es cual.
> Gracias chicos por las explicaciones y las estupendas fotos.


De los dos, Venus siempre será el más brillante, de color azulado. Júpiter tendrá un color más amarillento. Y Marte, rojo.

----------


## REEGE

> De los dos, Venus siempre será el más brillante, de color azulado. Júpiter tendrá un color más amarillento. Y Marte, rojo.


Muchas gracias Luján... Otra cosilla más que sé!!
Hoy será otra buena oportunidad para ver un precioso atardecer y esa unión... jejeje

----------


## Calima

> Hoy 25 de Febrero, se produce otra nueva conjunción entre Venus y la Luna al aproximarse ambos a tan sólo 3.1 grados de arco. Todavía podéis ver a Venus situado junto a la Luna, de hecho, mientras escribo estas líneas, observo por el cristal a ambos todavía sobre el cielo.
> 
> Aún así, para los más rezagados que no vean dicha conjunción o no puedan verla porque los edificios se la tapen, aquí dejo adjunta una fotico 
> 
> La próxima será dentro de dos días, cuando Júpiter se acerque a la Luna hasta una distancia de 3.8 grados de arco.


Y si esperamos al mes que viene:
El 12 de marzo Venus que se irá elevando sobre el horizonte pasará junto a Júpiter, a una distancia de unos 3º, y cuando la Luna vuelva a pasar por la zona, el 25 de marzo pasará junto a Júpiter y el 26 junto a Venus. Por cierto Venus alcanzará un gran brillo (magnitud -4,41) por lo que podrá llegar a verse incluso antes de ponerse el Sol con prismáticos y poco después de la puesta de este a simple vista. Como el día 26 estará muy cerca de la Luna sera fácil localizarle de día con prismáticos.

Saludos.

----------


## REEGE

Descubren el misterio de los electrones que causan las auroras boreales. 

■Según una investigación de científicos del Massachusetts Institute of Technology.
■La clave está en el extremo de la magnetosfera terrestre (el más alejado del Sol), cuya parte activa es 1.000 veces más grande de lo que se pensaba hasta ahora.
■El hallazgo permitirá predecir mejor las corrientes de alta energía de electrones en el espacio que incluso podría dañar los satélites.
■Toda esta información se ha logrado explicar gracias a una simulación por ordenador.

EUROPA PRESS. 27.02.2012 - 16.38h
Científicos del Massachusetts Institute of Technology (MIT) han logrado explicar, gracias a una simulación por ordenador, el misterio que rodea a los electrones de alta velocidad en el espacio que, además, son lo que causan las auroras. Según los resultados obtenidos por el equipo investigador, la clave está en el extremo de la magnetosfera terrestre (el más alejado del Sol), cuya parte activa es 1.000 veces más grande de lo que se pensaba hasta ahora.

Los expertos, han señalado que este hallazgo, publicado en Nature Physics, permitirá predecir mejor las corrientes de alta energía de electrones en el espacio que, además, podría dañar los satélites.

El autor principal del estudio, Jan Egedal, había propuesto inicialmente una teoría que explicaba la aceleración de los electrones a gran escala en el extremo de la magnetosfera de la Tierra (un campo magnético extenso e intenso que provoca un barrido hacia el exterior del planeta por el viento solar), pero, finalmente, la nueva información se ha obtenido a través de la simulación por ordenador.

Para resolver el misterio se ha utilizado uno de los superordenadores más avanzados del mundo Concretamente, la simulación muestra que la región activa en el extremo de la magnetosfera de la Tierra es aproximadamente 1.000 veces más grande de lo que se pensaba. Esto significa que el volumen del espacio energizado por estos acontecimientos magnéticos es suficiente para explicar el gran número de electrones de alta velocidad detectados en las diferentes misiones de naves espaciales, incluyendo la misión Cluster.

Los expertos han explicado que para resolver el problema se ha tenido que utilizar uno de los superordenadores más avanzados del mundo. El equipo informático, llamado Kraken, tiene 112.000 procesadores trabajando en paralelo y consume tanta electricidad tanto como una ciudad pequeña. Egedal ha señalado que en la investigación se han utilizado 25.000 de estos procesadores durante 11 días, para seguir los movimientos de las 180.000 millones de partículas en el espacio durante el transcurso de un evento de reconexión magnética.

Egedal ha explicado que "el viento solar se extiende hacia la Tierra como líneas de campo magnético, de manera que la energía se almacena como una banda elástica que se estira" y que cuando "las líneas de campo paralelas se reconectan, liberan la energía una sola vez". "Esa liberación de energía es lo que impulsa a los electrones de gran energía (decenas de miles de voltios) de nuevo hacia la Tierra, donde impactan en la atmósfera", ha señalado el científico, quien apunta que "se cree que este impacto, directa o indirectamente, genera las auroras".

Lo que había desconcertado a los físicos es el número de electrones de alta energía generados en dichos eventos. Según la teoría, debería ser imposible de mantener un campo eléctrico a lo largo de la dirección de las líneas de campo magnético, porque el plasma (gas eléctricamente cargado) en el extremo de la magnetosfera debería ser un conductor casi perfecto.

Sin embargo, "dicho campo es justo lo que se necesita para acelerar los electrones", ha apuntado Egedal. "La gente ha estado pensando que la región activa del extremo de la magnetosfera era muy pequeña. Pero ahora, se ha demostrado que puede ser muy grande, y puede acelerar muchos electrones", ha indicado el investigador.

----------


## ceheginero joven

Hola a todos. Os dejo una foto muy caliente de la luna jeje, la he tomado hace 5 min. Espero que os guste:


Un saludo

----------


## sergi1907

Una foto preciosa ceheginero joven.

Saludos :Smile:

----------


## ben-amar

Una de las mejores fotos que nos has traido, si no la mejor.

----------


## REEGE

Preciosa esa luna de ésta tarde que se ha empezado a ver muy prontito...  Una gran foto!! Gracias Ceheginero y que nivel de fotografía que tenemos ultimamente en el foro... :Big Grin:

----------


## ceheginero joven

Buenas tardes!!! Os dejo unas fotos de unas pruebas que estuve haciendo disparando al cielo con una larga exposición:

Eso que veís brillando a la izquierda es la Luna:






En esta se aprecia el movimiento de la tierra, puesto que en vez de verse un punto por estrella, se ve una raya debido a los 5 minutos de obturación:




Y por último, la Luna el pasado Sábado:


Un cordial saludo

----------


## Los terrines

Qué buenas fotos, ceheginero joven; te estás superando, la última de la luna creo que es la mejor que he visto en el foro; muchas gracias por mostrarlas.

Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

ceheginero joven buenas fotos, a mi la que me llama más la atención es la rotación de la tierra con las rayas de las estrellas.
Desde luego te estas superando con la cámara.
Un saludo y gracias.

----------


## REEGE

Jope esa foto de la luna... si que estoy contigo... será una de las mejores fotos de la luna del Foro!!
Sólo te ha faltado sacar la bandera americana...jejeje
Gracias artista.

----------


## ben-amar

http://sociedad.elpais.com/sociedad/...96_860119.html
Descubierto por el Observatorio de Mallorca, tiene el mismo tamaño que el que asoló Tunguska hace un siglo y cruzará por debajo de los grandes satélites
Malen Ruiz de Elvira Madrid 5 MAR 2012 - 20:46 CET

El 22 de febrero pasado, un telescopio robot del Observatorio de Mallorca (OAM) detectó un nuevo asteroide, de unos 50 metros de diámetro. Al día siguiente, la Unión Astronómica Internacional confirmó el descubrimiento y, desde entonces, observatorios de todo el mundo lo rastrean para conocer su órbita con la mayor precisión posible. En solo 10 días ya se ha calculado que se acercará mucho a la Tierra el 15 de febrero de 2013, pero también se ha descartado, para alivio de todos, que colisione en esa ocasión con el planeta. Sin embargo, todavía queda por descartar que lo haga en pases futuros.

El asteroide potencialmente peligroso ha sido designado 2012 DA14 y se acercará a una distancia que ahora se calcula entre los 21.000 y los 25.000 kilómetros, bastante menor que los casi 36.000 kilómetros de la órbita que ocupan los satélites geostacionarios. Es una aproximación sin precedentes en la historia de la astronomía, afirma Salvador Sánchez, director del observatorio. Vendrá a una velocidad de siete kilómetros por segundo y está descartada ya la colisión. El asteroide será visible desde la Tierra con simples prismáticos el año que viene.

El cuerpo celeste que asoló la región siberiana de Tunguska en 1908 tenía aproximadamente el mismo tamaño. Sánchez confirma que el nuevo asteroide es de tipo Tunguska, de los que quedan muchos por descubrir. Si impactara en tierra, asolaría una región de 50 por 50 kilómetros (más que la isla de Mallorca) pero si lo hiciera en el océano causaría maremotos potencialmente más perjudiciales.

El 2012 DA14 es del tipo Apolo, lo que quiere decir que es un acompañante perpetuo de la Tierra, ya que tarda solo un día mas en dar una vuelta alrededor del Sol. La mitad del año lo hace por el exterior de la órbita terrestre y la otra mitad por el interior, y es cuando se cruzan las órbitas cuando puede surgir la aproximación entre los dos cuerpos.

Sin embargo, el año que viene, al acercarse mucho a la Tierra, la órbita del asteroide va a resultar afectada por la gravedad terrestre y por eso el tema ha causado un gran revuelo entre los expertos, que están ya intentando calcular cómo puede afectar la desviación a los siguientes pases. En principio, y según se puede ver ya en la web de la NASA, es el más peligroso de todos los detectados hasta ahora y se han calculado centenares de impactos virtuales para el futuro. Se están preparando también observaciones con radar, en las que está especializado el radiotelescopio de Arecibo (Puerto Rico) y asimismo espectrométricas, para confirmar que es un cuerpo macizo. Por ser del tipo Apolo debe de serlo.

Ahora se trata de refinar los cálculos con ayuda de las observaciones e ir descartando que el asteroide vaya a colisionar con la Tierra a partir del año que viene. Por si acaso, hay ya quien piensa en una misión espacial para desviarlo.

El 2012 DA14 fue descubierto por la estación robótica de La Sagra, instalación del OAM en la sierra de Granada, gracias al refinamiento del sistema de rastreo con algoritmos de autodetección. Se dedica exclusivamente al rastreo y detección de objetos en el entorno espacial de la Tierra, lo que comprende asteroides próximos (NEOs), así como objetos artificiales: satélites y basura espacial.

El programa de rastreo del Observatorio de la Sagra es el único que opera en la actualidad en Europa y complementa los del Estados Unidos. Los telescopios robots del OAM han realizado más de 60.000 medidas astrométricas de satélites artificiales y basura espacial para el programa SSA, de la Agencia Espacial Europea (ESA).

El último informe del Comité para el Uso Pacífico del Espacio Exterior de Naciones Unidas incluye una referencia directa a la labor desarrollada por el OAM en la vigilancia del medio ambiente espacial. El informe destaca que el OAM "es capaz de detectar más de 600 nuevos asteroides y realizar más de 50.000 medidas astrométricas al mes, lo que lo hace uno de los observatorios más importantes del mundo".


Tres imágenes consecutivas del asteroide 2012 DA14, marcado con un círculo, a una distancia de 4.300.000 kilómetros de la Tierra. / OAM

----------


## embalses al 100%

Atención, a la pedazo de Luna, que tenemos hoy.

----------


## ceheginero joven

> Atención, a la pedazo de Luna, que tenemos hoy.


Yo desde mi casa no la veo  :Frown: , pero ayer que si la vi era muy grande, ya verás que foto mañana de la luna llena jeje.

Saludos

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Atención, a la pedazo de Luna, que tenemos hoy.


Mañana la tendrás aún mejor...  :Big Grin: 

Juanjo ya tiene preparada la cámara para mañana como ha expresado, y yo también, jejeje  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ceheginero joven

Por Twitter están comentando que esta noche a lo mejor se podrían ver auroras Boreales en el Norte de la península Ibérica, raro a latitudes tan bajas. Pero aquí en el sur nos conformaremos con la luna llena.

http://www.lne.es/sociedad-cultura/2010/08/03/espectacular-aurora-boreal-iluminara-cielo-noche/950746.html

Saludos

----------


## F. Lázaro

Aunque no se puede descartar del todo, dudo que puedan verse desde cualquier punto de España, la intensidad de la EMC, aunque es bastante fuerte, no creo que sea lo suficiente como para que puedan verse desde aquí y pueda hacernos polvo los cacharros electrónicos.




> http://www.europapress.es/sociedad/c...308132136.html
> 
> MADRID, 8 Mar. (EUROPA PRESS) -
> 
>    Un repentino impulso en la magnetosfera terrestre ha confirmado a las 12.00 horas (hora española) la 'llegada' de un Eyección de Masa Coronal (MCE) al planeta. Las previsiones de los expertos, que barajaban la posibilidad de una escala de hasta G4 de intensidad, se mueven ahora en valores algo más bajos, ya que la orientación magnética en el momento del impulso era norte, lo que siempre implica una moderación de los efectos.
> 
>    Las previsiones del National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration (NOAA) ya anunciaban la llegada de una MCE durante la mañana de este jueves y hasta las 14.00 horas (hora española) y que podría alcanzar las altas latitudes. Esta situación es consecuencia de la llamarada que la mancha solar 1429 lanzó en la madrugada del pasado martes y que alcanzó el nivel X5.4 de intensidad, siendo X la categoría más alta existente.
> 
>    El NOAA ha confirmado que los primeros datos registrados de este impulso en la magnetosfera situarían el nivel inicial de la tormenta solar en un G1. Sin embargo, éstos valores podría ir aumentado su nivel.
> ...

----------


## ceheginero joven

Hola a todos!!!! Os dejo las fotografías que tomé entre anoche y anteayer. Aunque la luna llena era el jueves, ayer se podía ver casi igual. También hice pruebas con exposiciones de 7 minutos mirando al cielo nocturno. Espero que os gusten:



















Saliendo la luna por el Cabezo de san Agustín:


-Termino en otro mensaje-

----------


## ceheginero joven

Tapada por las nubes:




Un saludo cordial desde Cehegín

----------


## juanlo

Buenas fotos.
Seguro que si sacas alguana foto de Júpiter, puedes captar perfectamente los satélites Galileanos y las bandas de su atmosfera.

----------


## Los terrines

Fenomenales fotografías, ceheginero joven; muchas gracias por compartirlas.

Un cordial saludo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Muy buenas fotos Juanjo  :Smile: 




> Buenas fotos.
> Seguro que si sacas alguana foto de Júpiter, puedes captar perfectamente los satélites Galileanos y las bandas de su atmosfera.


No creo Juanlo. Vamos, no sé objetivo tendrá Juanjo, pero para eso habría que tener un tele zoom tremendo y tener mucha suerte.

Con mi cámara, con un 28-504mm., desde luego no llega para ver las galianas ni de coña.

De hecho, con los prismáticos que uso para búsqueda, que son de 10x25, tampoco soy capaz de verlas. Con unos 10x50 sí se que se pueden ver las galianas y poder poder ver como se mueven alrededor de Júpiter, pero con el 10x25 se queda un poco corto, le haría falta un poco más de fuerza.

Con el telescopio, evidentemente sí las puedo ver, pero el problema es que no tengo adaptador para la cámara. A ver si vienen tiempos mejores que tenga algo de presupuesto libre y me pillo un telescopio más potente con el adaptador para la cámara... y ya si me sobra, a lo mejor me lo cojo con el trípode motorizado, pero bueno, eso ya son muchas conjeturas tal y como está el percal, jeje.

----------


## juanlo

> Muy buenas fotos Juanjo 
> 
> 
> 
> No creo Juanlo. Vamos, no sé objetivo tendrá Juanjo, pero para eso habría que tener un tele zoom tremendo y tener mucha suerte.
> 
> Con mi cámara, con un 28-504mm., desde luego no llega para ver las galianas ni de coña.
> 
> De hecho, con los prismáticos que uso para búsqueda, que son de 10x25, tampoco soy capaz de verlas. Con unos 10x50 sí se que se pueden ver las galianas y poder poder ver como se mueven alrededor de Júpiter, pero con el 10x25 se queda un poco corto, le haría falta un poco más de fuerza.
> ...


Jeje, al tiempo...
Yo lo decía pues al ver esa foto de la luna en la que mas o menos se ven los detalles que con unos prismáticos de 10x50 con los cuales si que se pueden apreciar los Galileanos, ya para las bandas me ha pasao, yo las veia con un telescopio de 60x que me regalaron por mi cumple cuando tená 12 primaveras allá por el 82.

----------


## ceheginero joven

Hola. Pues yo las hice con un Sigma 50-500mm, y la Canon EOS 500D, así que he tenido que recortar la imagen para que se viera bien la luna. Gracias por los comentarios de las fotos  :Wink: .

Saludos

----------


## F. Lázaro

Aquí os dejo unas imágenes que tomé días atrás de un curioso objeto volador, jeje.

Si las ve Nirvana, seguro que diría que está fumigando el cielo para que no llueva o alguna tontería semejante.

----------


## Luján

> Muy buenas fotos Juanjo 
> 
> 
> 
> No creo Juanlo. Vamos, no sé objetivo tendrá Juanjo, pero para eso habría que tener un tele zoom tremendo y tener mucha suerte.
> 
> Con mi cámara, con un 28-504mm., desde luego no llega para ver las galianas ni de coña.
> 
> De hecho, con los prismáticos que uso para búsqueda, que son de 10x25, tampoco soy capaz de verlas. Con unos 10x50 sí se que se pueden ver las galianas y poder poder ver como se mueven alrededor de Júpiter, pero con el 10x25 se queda un poco corto, le haría falta un poco más de fuerza.
> ...


Hay soportes adaptadores para cámaras pequeñas por 4 duros. Es lo que tengo yo para mi cutre Ø 60mm F 900 f/15 al que le adapto la FE-100.

Eso sí, conseguir cuadrar el objetivo de la cámara con el ocular del telescopio te puede llevar todo el tiempo de observación, o apenas unos minutos.

----------


## Luján

> Aquí os dejo unas imágenes que tomé días atrás de un curioso objeto volador, jeje.
> 
> Si las ve Nirvana, seguro que diría que está fumigando el cielo para que no llueva o alguna tontería semejante.


Curioso. Parece que es un turbohélice. Y es probable, pues el C-130 Hércules tiene es forma en la panza.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas noches. 

Pues ahora me toca a mí; aunque no soy muy amigo de trípodes y monopiés, ayer hice algunas fotos nocturnas de la luna y algunas estrellas, y esta mañana algunas más de la luna, que os voy a mostrar:

Primero las de anoche:





Y ahora, una de esta mañana:



Un cordial saludo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Curioso. Parece que es un turbohélice. Y es probable, pues el C-130 Hércules tiene es forma en la panza.


Yo también he pensado que era un Hércules, pero por la forma creo que se asemejaría más a un A400M

A400M:


Fuente: wikipedia

----------


## ceheginero joven

Los terrines, si las fotos son si trípode, hay que ver que bien te han salido. Supongo que le habrás puesto la iso a la Cámara a tope, al menos en la primera foto jaja. Yo las heché con trípode a 100 de iso y se veian algunos puntos rojos pequeños en la imagen. Muy bien las fotos   :Big Grin: 

Salu2

----------


## Los terrines

> Los terrines, si las fotos son si trípode, hay que ver que bien te han salido. Supongo que le habrás puesto la iso a la Cámara a tope, al menos en la primera foto jaja. Yo las heché con trípode a 100 de iso y se veian algunos puntos rojos pequeños en la imagen. Muy bien las fotos  
> 
> Salu2


Juanjo, creo que me he explicado mal; todas están hechas con trípode, aunque no soy aficionado a utilizarlo.

Como no tengo experiencia ninguna en este tipo de fotografía, estuve probando, y de las tres que he subido, la de la estrella la hice con ISO 12.800 y la primera de la luna con ISO 100. La de esta mañana (la última) con ISO 1.600.  Está claro que tengo mucho que aprender, porque añoche, cuando salió la luna por el horizonte, las vistas eran impresionantes, pero no hice ninguna toma que se pudiera salvar de la papelera de reciclaje.

Un saludo cordial.

Un cordialo saludo.

----------


## ceheginero joven

Así empezé yo, Los Terrines, empecé a hacer pruebas con el modo manual y ya se como hacer distintos tipos de fotos de esta clase. Lo principal para fotografiar la luna es poner ISO a 100, la abertura de diafragma a F10 o mas, y la velocidad de obturación es cuestión de ir ajustandola hasta conseguir que salgan bien la luna, el valor de obturación, me suele salir entre 1/60 y 1/160 , claro que si le subes un poco la ISO necesitas menos obturación, y creas que no, la foto sale menos movida, ya que al tener el zoom a tope y apuntar a un lugar tan lejano, el movimiento del obturador al hacer la foto hace que salga un poquito movida, lo he probado. Tranquilo, con la práctica sacarás el truco.

Un saludo

----------


## Luján

> Hay soportes adaptadores para cámaras pequeñas por 4 duros. Es lo que tengo yo para mi cutre Ø 60mm F 900 f/15 al que le adapto la FE-100.
> 
> Eso sí, conseguir cuadrar el objetivo de la cámara con el ocular del telescopio te puede llevar todo el tiempo de observación, o apenas unos minutos.


Me autocito para re-colgar una foto que hice con el equipamiento que dije en aquel mensaje. Curiosamente fue la primera prueba que hice con él, y hasta la fecha ha sido la mejor imagen obtenida.

----------


## perdiguera

En el Parque del Polígono de Manzanares descubrí este paseo que nos adentra en el sistema solar y que nos lleva hasta los confines del mismo.
La explicación y el diseño fueron obra del vecino del pueblo D. Julián Gómez-Cambronero, científico, la obra fué realizada por el Ayuntamiento en  2010.
Podéis ver una explicación más completa en la siguiente dirección:
http://www.manzanares.es/paseo-sistema-solar

Os pongo una cuantas fotos de las que hice.

----------


## perdiguera

Ahora las fotos de algunas de los monolitos, comenzando por el Sol y siguen Mercurio, Marte, Júpiter y Saturno.

Los que faltan tenían el cristal de protección dañado por la violencia descerebrada y no se pudieron fotografiar.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Jeje, muy buena forma de explicar el universo de forma clara y concisa para que todo el mundo pueda entenderlo.

Jamás había visto algo similar, bravo por D. Julián Gómez-Cambronero y también al ayuntamiento por llevar a cabo esta genialidad.

----------


## perdiguera

Una nave espacial permite conocer mejor el planeta Mercurio.


http://sociedad.elpais.com/sociedad/...01_939532.html



Mercurio desvela sus secretos


La nave espacial Messenger, en órbita del planeta más próximo al Sol, muestra un mundo con la superficie sin grandes alturas

Mercurio es, junto a la Tierra, Venus y Marte, el grupo de planetas rocosos del Sistema Solar. Es el más pequeño, el más cercano a la estrella, el que muestra la superficie más antigua el que tiene las mayores variaciones de temperaturas diurnas. Y es el menos conocido. Por supuesto, los científicos están muy interesados en ese mundo, pero hasta que se puso en órbita allí en marzo del año pasado, la nave automática Messenger, de la NASA, solo otra misión (la Mariner 10) había hecho una visita y fue en 1974-1975. Ahora, tras un año de toma de datos, los científicos de la Messenger presentan sus novedades. Han descubierto que el núcleo de Mercurio es mayor de lo que se había estimado, hasta el punto de que ocupa en el interior un 85% del radio del planeta y es, al menos parcialmente, líquido. La estructura interna de ese cuerpo del Sistema Solar empieza a desvelarse. También ha sorprendido a los investigadores el hecho de que en el hemisferio Norte de Mercurio el rango de elevaciones del terreno es muy inferior al de la Marte y al de la Luna.

Desde las extraordinariamente dinámicas magnetosfera y exosfera de Mercurio a la composición inesperadamente rica en volátiles de su superficie e interior, nuestro planeta vecino más próximo al Sol resulta ahora ser muy diferente de lo que imaginábamos hasta unos pocos años, destaca el investigador principal de la misión Messenger, Sean Solomon, en un comunicado de la Institución Carnegie (EE UU).

La Messenger es una nave de algo menos de un metro de alto, 1,28 metros de ancho y 1,85 de largo, con una masa de 1.107 kilos incluyendo el combustible y los instrumentos científicos. Fue lanzada al espacio en agosto de 2004 y, siguiendo una trayectoria complicada que incluyó varios sobrevuelos de impulso gravitacional sobre Venus, la Tierra y el propio Mercurio, se puso en órbita allí hace ahora justo un año, el 24 de marzo de 2011.

El análisis de la información recabada en este año de trabajo se presenta ahora en dos artículos en la revista Science, al tiempo que se han expuesto numerosos trabajos parciales en la Conferencia de Ciencias Lunares y Planetarias, celebrada esta semana en Texas. La NASA ha prolongado la misión Messanger un año más.

Gracias a los instrumentos de esta nave, los científicos han logrado desarrollar el primer modelo preciso de la gravedad de Mercurio y, al combinar los datos con los datos topográficos y de rotación del planeta, han podido deducir cómo es su estructura interna, el grosor de su corteza, el tamaño de su núcleo y su histórica tectónica y térmica, explican los científicos.

El núcleo de Mercurio, cuyo radio es aproximadamente el 85% del radio del planeta, es diferente del de cualquier otro cuerpo del Sistema Solar. El de la Tierra tiene una capa exterior metálica y líquida sobre núcleo sólido interno. El de Mercurio parece tener una corteza sólida de silicatos, un manto sobre una capa metálica también sólida, otra capa líquida y en interior un núcleo sólido. Esto tiene implicaciones sobre cómo se genera el campo magnético de Mercurio y su evolución térmica, dicen los expertos.

Gracias al altímetro láser de la Messenger se ha confeccionado un modelo topográfico del Hemisferio Norte de Mercurio, explican en su artículo en Science Maria T. Zuber (Instituto de Tecnología de Massachusetts) y sus colegas. El rango de las elevaciones en la superficie es considerablemente inferior al de Marte y la Luna, continúan, y el rasgo geográfico más destacado es un extensión de terrenos bajos en las altas latitudes con extensiones volcánicas, que pueden tener una antigüedad de casi 4.000 millones de años. En una latitud media destaca una cuenca de impacto, Caloris, de 1.550 kilómetros de diámetro, en la que una parte del suelo se ha elevado por encima del borde. Estos rasgos significan que Mercurio ha tenido que tener una intensa actividad geofísica durante la mayor parte de su historia.

----------


## perdiguera

http://sociedad.elpais.com/sociedad/...85_099694.html


_La mayoría de las galaxias del universo se clasifican en tres formas: eliptica, de disco -y normalmente aplanado con brazos espirales- e irregular. Por eso es tan extraña Leda 074886, una galaxia enana que está a unos 70 millones de años luz de la Tierra: tiene forma rectangular o, como dicen los astrónomos que la han descubierto, parece un brillante de talla esmeralda. “Es una de esas cosas que sencillamente te hacen sonreír porque no debería existir o, más bien, no esperabas que existiera”, señala Alsiter Graham (Universidad de Tecnología Swinburne, en Melbourne, Australia), líder de la investigación.

Los científicos habían apuntado el telescopio japonés Subaru (con espejo principal de 8,2 metros de diámetro y situado en el observatorio de Mauna Kea, en Hawai) hacia un cúmulo de estrellas que hay alrededor de la galaxia gigante NGC 1407, y en el borde de la imagen -estaban usando una cámara equivalente a un gran angular fotográfico- descubrieron la extraña galaxia rectangular. Graham y sus colegas de Australia, Alemania, Suiza y Finlandia presentarán su descubrimiento en la revista Astrophysical Journal, en un artículo titulado precisamente Leda 074886, una sorprendente galaxia rectangular, según informa el Observatorio Nacional Astronómico de Japón.


Leda 074886 está a una distancia de unos 70 millones de años luz de la tierra

Leda 074886 no es fácil de ver porque es poco luminosa, dado su bajo brillo intrínseco. Tiene 50 veces menos estrellas que la Vía láctea y la distancia a la que está de la Tierra equivale a poner en fila, una tras otra, 700 galaxias como la nuestra, que tiene unos 100.000 años luz de diámetro, explican los responsables del Subaru.

Los astrónomos se han planteado el por qué de esta inesperada forma rectangular del conjunto estelar, que, reconocen, puede tener mucho que ver con la orientación que tiene vista desde la Tierra. “Una posibilidad es que se formase por la colisión de dos galaxias espirales, de manera que las estrellas que ya existían en ellas quedaran distribuidas en las órbitas mayores creando esa forma de corte de diamante, mientras que el gas se concentró en el plano medio donde se condensó para formar nuestras estrellas y el disco que observamos”, apunta Duncan Forbes, también de la Universidad de Swinburne. “Tal vez cuando nuestra Vía láctea con forma de disco colisione con la galaxia Andrómeda, dentro de unos 3.000 millones de años, acabemos perteneciendo a una galaxia de aspecto rectangular”, dicen los científicos de Subaru._

Yo creo que no lo veré.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Bueno, este evento, ha sido tratado multitud de veces en diferentes revistas y artículos, y para aquellos que no conozcan el Evento de Cando, aquí os dejo una entrada bien redactada de lo que es uno de los casos por excelencia de impacto de objeto celeste contra suelo español. Se habló de él que pudo tratarse de cualquier cosa, desde un ataque militar, pasando por una explosión subterránea de gas, un ataque alienígena, un impacto de meteorito... en fin, de todo.

Un cráter de 25 metros de diámetro por 1,5 de profundidad. Pinos de más de 20 metros de altura habían sido desplazados a unos 60 metros de distancia, desde luego sugería un gran impacto. Todo este conjunto se hallaba a unos 300 metros de un núcleo de población y a unos 75 metros de la casa más cercana.

Hasta la fecha, la teoría más aceptada es que trató de un evento de tipo geológico formulado por Zdeněk Ceplecha del Observatorio de Ondejov (República Checa), colaborador en la investigación original. *Según Ceplecha, el incidente pudo haber sido ocasionado por una burbuja de gas subterráneo que emergió hasta la superficie en una erupción repentina*, debida probablemente a un corrimiento de tierras. La rápida acción convectiva habría ocasionado una separación de la carga eléctrica suficiente como para provocar una chispa e incendiar el gas.

Fuente: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Evento_de_Cando

De todas formas, veamos otras posibilidades:




> Fuente: http://www.ctv.es/USERS/xfiles/xfiles/ufo004.htm
> 
> _En el invierno de 1994 un gigantesco objeto luminoso surca los cielos y acaba estrellándose en la solitaria sierra gallega de Outes. En una operación sin precedentes, un equipo de prestigiosos científicos de la Universidad de Santiago localizaron el punto exacto en el que impactó el ovni. Las conclusiones que aparecen en el informe oficial elaborado al respecto no dejan de ser inquietantes..._
> 
> *18/01/94. 18:15 horas
> Parada de autobús de Os Anxeles. Brión, La Coruña.*
> 
> José Manuel Arca Estévez se encontraba en la parada de Os Anxeles (Brión, La Coruña) esperando el autobús de Santiago, cuando observa surcando el cielo a gran velocidad y con trayectoria descendente un objeto luminoso seguido de una estela brillante. Media hora después, nada más llegar a la Guardia Civil, que emprende el rastreo de la zona temiendo que lo observado por el testigo pudiera tratarse de un accidente. A medida que avanza el día diferentes medios de comunicación gallegos, así como comisarías de policía, cuarteles de la Guardia Civil y otras instituciones comienzan a recibir llamadas de personas que han observado el fenómeno.
> 
> ...

----------


## ceheginero joven

Hola a todos!!!

Os dejo algunas fotos de la Luna que se veia esta tarde-noche. Espero que os gusten:







Un cordial saludo

----------


## F. Lázaro

Muy buenas fotos Juanjo  :Smile: 

Hoy estaba preciosa esa vista... Venus junto a la Luna, Júpiter un poco más abajo y las Pléyades por encima de la Luna.

----------


## ben-amar

¿que pasa con la foto. la has quitado?  :Confused:

----------


## REEGE

Impresionantes las fotos Juanjo... sin duda una gozada tener en el foro gente como tú, Lázaro y los terrines que nos colocan imágenes preciosas!!
Un saludo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Pues esta noche, echándole un poco de imaginación, tendremos en un arco imaginario un poco _chuchurrío_ varias estrellas: Sirio, Betelguese, Alderabán, la Luna, las Pléyades, Venus y Júpiter.

Por cierto, el 2 y el 3 de Abril tendremos a Venus casi metido de lleno en M45 tal como si de otra estrella más de las Pléyades se tratara.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Bueno aquí otra Luna lunera una recién salida del horno  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ceheginero joven

> Bueno aquí otra Luna lunera una recién salida del horno


Muy Bien F. Lázaro, a mi también me gusta tu foto! 
Comparemosla con la mía, no en calidad jeje (la tuya está mejor) , si no en la parte iluminada de la luna, se aprecia que en la tuya se ve mas parte iluminada

Día 26.


La de F. Lázaro, día 27.



Saludos

----------


## embalses al 100%

Con el viento de hoy se ha limpiado la atmósfera y puedo observar el arco ese que mencionabais anteriormente.
Bien definido.

----------


## ceheginero joven

> Con el viento de hoy se ha limpiado la atmósfera y puedo observar el arco ese que mencionabais anteriormente.
> Bien definido.


jeje, pues aquí, tenemos una suciedad de la atmósfera, y algunos cúmulus mediocris. Yo no lo puedo ver  :Frown: 

SAludos

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Con el viento de hoy se ha limpiado la atmósfera y *puedo observar el arco ese que mencionabais anteriormente*.
> Bien definido.


Alderabán y las Pléyades distorsionaban un poco el arco imaginario, pero bueno... He intentado hacer una foto y de hecho la he hecho, pero me he pasado de exposición y sale bastante mal, así que ni la subo si quiera. La intentaré arreglar un poco a ver que puedo hacer.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> jeje, pues aquí, tenemos una suciedad de la atmósfera, y algunos cúmulus mediocris. Yo no lo puedo ver 
> 
> SAludos


Este es el arco que decía (imagen adjunta). Si no incluimos a Alderabán y M45 que están al lado de la Luna, sale un arco bien definido.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Pero aquí no se veía así. Era mirando hacia el W-SW, en vertical(Luna con sonrisa), y la abertura mirando hacia el Este.

----------


## Luján

> Pero aquí no se veía así. Era mirando hacia el W-SW, en vertical(Luna con sonrisa), y la abertura mirando hacia el Este.


Eso se arregla fácil, cambiando la posición del observador en el programa (Stellarium)  :Wink: 

Aquí también se ve distinto a Sevilla o Extremadura.

----------


## sergi1907

El hallazgo contribuirá a entender la evolución galáctica, informó la agencia espacial estadounidense, NASA.



Washington. (EFE).- Un equipo de científicos ha logrado captar la transición de una galaxia espiral a una elíptica, un hallazgo que contribuirá a entender la evolución galáctica, informó la agencia espacial estadounidense, NASA.

Con ayuda del Observatorio Galaxy Evolution Explorer de la NASA, el equipo de investigadores ha detectado cómo la galaxia NGC 3801 está perdiendo parte del gas frío de su interior, síntoma de esta transformación.

Desde hace tiempo se sabe que las galaxias espirales ricas en gas, como nuestra Vía Láctea, se contraen para crear las galaxias elípticas, entre ellas la observada en el estudio, con poca población de estrellas.

El proceso que guía la gran transformación de las galaxias jóvenes en espiral a las galaxias elípticas es la rápida pérdida de gas frío, que hace las veces de combustible para la formación de nuevas estrellas. Los expertos creen haber encontrado ese rasgo en la NGC 3801.

"Hemos detectado una galaxia en el acto de la destrucción de su combustible gaseoso para (la creación de) nuevas estrellas" indica Ananda Hota, autor principal del estudio publicado en Monthly Notices de la Royal Astronomical Society, según recoge la NASA en un comunicado.

Un hallazgo que, a juicio del astrónomo, es la "pieza crucial que faltaba para conectar y resolver el puzzle de esta fase de evolución de las galaxias".

Los investigadores utilizaron el Galaxy Evolution Explorer para determinar la edad de las estrellas de la galaxia y descifrar su historia evolutiva.

Las observaciones ultravioletas revelan que la formación de estrellas en NGC 3801 se agotó en los últimos 100 a 500 millones de años, lo que demuestra que la galaxia ha dejado atrás años de juventud y ha comenzado la transformación.

Los agujeros negros supermasivos que residen en los centros de las galaxias pueden estallar por la congestión del gas durante las fusiones galácticas y disparar chorros de materia desde su interior, dando lugar a lo que se conoce como un núcleo galáctico activo.

Según la teoría, las ondas de los chorros se calientan y dispersan las reservas de gas frío en las galaxias elípticas, evitando así la formación de nuevas estrellas.

Los investigadores señalan que la galaxia NGC 3801 es la única en el que la evidencia de la fusión se ve claramente y las ondas del centro del agujero negro ha comenzado a dispersarse hace relativamente poco tiempo.

Según Hota, el proceso pudo comenzar "probablemente hace 1.000 millones de años", un periodo de tiempo que, dijo, "no es muy largo comparado con los 10.000 millones de años de una gran galaxia común".

http://www.lavanguardia.com/ciencia/...-eliptica.html

----------


## Luján

¡¡¡¡Que se nos pasa!!!!


Este fin de semana, realmente desde el 16, hay lluvia de estrellas. Desde la constelación de Lyra.

http://www.abc.es/20120417/ciencia/a...204171157.html

Para orientarnos, más o menos, Lyra está en un vértice de un imaginario triángulo que conforaría con la Osa Mayor y Casiopea, dejando a la estrella Polar en el centro.


A ver si las nubes dan un respiro y nos dejan ver el espectáculo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Muchas gracias Luján por apuntarlo, si no llegas a decir nada, ni me acuerdo si quiera de ellas. Esperemos que las nubes nos respeten  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 




> Para orientarnos, más o menos, Lyra está en un vértice de un imaginario triángulo que conforaría con la Osa Mayor y Casiopea, dejando a la estrella Polar en el centro.


Bueno, os dejo un plano en donde he plasmado lo mismo que ha dicho Luján añadiendo el lugar del radiante de las Líridas:



Es a ese área marcada con la estrella roja a donde debemos de mirar, al radiante de las Líridas. En realidad, estaría mucho más pegado a Vega de lo que lo he pintado ahí, pero bueno, paso de modificar otra vez todo el dibujo.

Esperemos que, a parte de típicos meteoros, podamos disfrutar de algún buen bólido de los que suele acostumbrar a mostrarnos de vez en cuando.

Buena observación para todos  :Smile:

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os subo un enlace de prensa de hoy (El Heraldo de Aragón)

http://www.heraldo.es/noticias/socie...86308_310.html

Y a continuación os copio la noticia y la imagen, que me ha parecido preciosa:

Astronomía
Un agujero negro engullendo una estrella
Europa Press. Madrid| 03/05/2012 a las 13:57    

Estos "encuentros" cercanos son raros y ocurren aproximadamente cada 100.000 años. 



El momento en el que el agujero negro se traga la estrella.

El Telescopio Pan-Starrs1 de la NASA ha captado la imagen "más directa" de un agujero supermasivo engullendo a una estrella que vagaba demasiado cerca. Los expertos han explicado que gracias a esta imagen se podrá ayudar a identificar los restos estelares resultado de un hecho de este tipo.

Los agujeros negros supermasivos, con un peso de entre millones a miles de millones de veces superior al del Sol, se sitúan en los centros de la mayoría de las galaxias. Estos cuerpo se mantienen estáticos en el cosmos hasta que algún cuerpo, como por ejemplo una estrella, se acerca lo suficiente como para ser absorbido por su fuerza gravitatoria y acabar destruido.

El fenómeno que puede verse en la nueva fotografía ya era conocido por los astrónomos. Sin embargo, es la primera vez que se puede identificar a la víctima del agujero negro. Concretamente, se trata de una estrella rica en gas helio y que se encontraba en una galaxia a 2,7 millones de años luz de distancia.

El autor principal de este trabajo, publicado en 'Nature', Suvi Gezari, ha indicado que "cuando la estrella está destrozada por las fuerzas gravitacionales del agujero negro, una parte de sus restos cae hacia el agujero negro, mientras que el resto se expulsa a altas velocidades". Así, en la imagen puede verse "el resplandor del gas estelar cayendo en el agujero negro" y "la firma espectral del gas expulsado, en su mayoría helio".

Los astrónomos creen que la estrella engullida fue girando alrededor del agujero negro en una órbita elíptica, similar a la órbita alargada de un cometa alrededor del Sol. En una de sus aproximaciones, la estrella fue despojada de su atmósfera por la poderosa gravedad del agujero negro. Sólo su núcleo se mantuvo intacto. El remanente estelar continuó su viaje alrededor del agujero negro, hasta que se aventuró aún más al monstruo gigante, y se enfrentó a su desaparición definitiva.

A pesar de lo que se cree, Gezari ha señalado que estos "encuentros" cercanos son raros y ocurren aproximadamente cada 100.000 años. Para encontrar este evento, el equipo de Gezari tuvo que observar cientos de miles de galaxias en luz ultravioleta con Pan-STARRS1, situado en la cumbre del Haleakala (Hawaii).

Pan-STARRS, acrónimo de Telescopio de Investigación Panorámica y Sistema de Respuesta Rápida, escanea todo el cielo nocturno para todo tipo de fenómenos transitorios, incluyendo las supernovas.

La investigación
El equipo de Gezari halló el agujero negro en junio de 2010 y un mes más tarde detectaron un máximo brillo que duró los siguientes 12 meses. Este evento brillante era similar a una supernova, aunque el aumento del pico fue mucho más lento, llegando a durar un mes y medio.

"Cuanto más tiempo duraba el evento más emocionados estábamos porque nos dimos cuenta de que era una supernova muy poco usual o un tipo totalmente diferente de evento, como una estrella siendo despedazada por un agujero negro", ha apuntado el científico.

Las observaciones espectroscópicas demostraron que el agujero negro se había tragado un montón de helio. La espectroscopia divide la luz en los colores del arco iris dependiendo de las características de un objeto, como su temperatura y composición gaseosa. "Que las características señalaran al helio fue una sorpresa porque no es típico gas que se encuentra", ha indicado Gezari, quien ha añadido que "no se suele encontrar helio cerca del centro de una galaxia".

Del mismo modo, la velocidad observada del gas también está vinculada al material de la atracción gravitacional de un agujero negro. Las medidas revelaron que el gas se movía a más de 32 millones de kilómetros por hora, cuando las mediciones de la velocidad del helio en el medio interestelar tiene velocidades de alrededor de 360.000 kilómetros por hora de media. "estas velocidades se ven en supernovas, pero el hecho de que luz siguiera brillando hizo pensar que no se trataba de una supernova tal y como se conoce", ha explicado el científico.

Para descartar completamente la posibilidad de una explosión estelar, se utilizaron rayos X para estudiar el gas caliente. El telescipio mostró que las características del gas no coincidían con los de un núcleo galáctico activo.

"Se trata de la primera vez que hay tantas evidencias sobre un acontecimiento de este tipo, de manera que ahora se pueden juntar todas y determinar la identidad de la estrella que cayó en las garras del agujero negro", ha indicado Gezari, que ha concluido destacando que "estas observaciones también dan pistas sobre qué pruebas hay que buscar en el futuro para encontrar este tipo de eventos". 

Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## sergi1907

Media hora después de llegar a su fase llena se encontrará en el punto de su órbita más cercano a la Tierra en este año.

Washington. (EFE).- La Luna ofrecerá una imagen agigantada en la noche del próximo sábado cuando apenas media hora después de llegar a su fase llena se encuentre en el punto de su órbita más cercano a la Tierra en este año.

A las 03:34 GMT del domingo la Luna llena estará en su perigeo, a 356.955 kilómetros de la Tierra. La "superluna" se verá entonces aproximadamente un 14 por ciento más grande y un 30 por ciento más brillante que durante las otras fases de luna llena entre el perigeo y el apogeo.

La agencia espacial estadounidense NASA indicó que, además, el de este mes será el perigeo más cercano ya que la órbita elíptica de la Luna causa variaciones de alrededor del 3 por ciento en las distancias desde la Tierra. Tony Phillips, un astrónomo de la NASA, indicó en su página de internet que "la luna llena tiene fama de traer conflictos y turbulencias". "La luna llena levanta las mareas, hace que los perros aullen, despierta a la gente en el medio de la noche con su resplandor", agregó. "Pero si este cinco de mayo el claro de luna le despierta, aproveche, salga de la cama y disfrute del espectáculo".

http://www.lavanguardia.com/vida/201...he-sabado.html

----------


## REEGE

Entonces malos días de pesca se presentan, no?? Dicen que la actividad de la pesca se reduce los días de luna llena ya que aprovechan para alimentarse por las noches. Aunque yo prefiero no ver esa "superluna" y que nos llueva bien éste fin de semana que encima curro...jejeje
Agua para los embalses!!

----------


## ceheginero joven

> Entonces malos días de pesca se presentan, no?? Dicen que la actividad de la pesca se reduce los días de luna llena ya que aprovechan para alimentarse por las noches. Aunque yo prefiero no ver esa "superluna" y que nos llueva bien éste fin de semana que encima curro...jejeje
> Agua para los embalses!!


Ufff... pues yo prefiero que llueva con ganas todo lo que tenga que llover y que por la noche se despeje para fotografiar la Luna jeje. Las previsiones dan algo aproximado a lo que yo quiero, pero no se como va a estar de nubes la noche.....

Esta noche estoy probando ya para ver como salen las fotos mañana jejeje

Saludos

----------


## embalses al 100%

Para la madrugada del Sábado al Domingo, yo creo que tendré cielos despejados.
Ahora, que me acuerde o no...

----------


## Los terrines

Yo lo intenteré también mañana, pero ahora mismo he salido al balcón (estoy en Badajoz), y está totalmente cubierto, y cayendo un chaparrón tremendo, por lo que no puedo ver la luna.

Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Pués por Hellín parece que no la veremos esta noche, al menos hasta la una de la madrugada :Frown:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Yo lo intenteré también mañana, pero ahora mismo he salido al balcón (estoy en Badajoz), y está totalmente cubierto, y cayendo un chaparrón tremendo, por lo que no puedo ver la luna.
> 
> Un cordial saludo a todos.


¿No te has ido este finde al campo?  :Confused: 

Yo tengo ya la cámara montada sobre el trípode para esta noche, a ver si las nubes me dejan verla, aunque ya puestos, yo prefiero que me caigan 30 o 40 litros antes que ver una luna una miaja más grande que lo normal  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

> yo prefiero que me caigan 30 o 40 litros antes que ver una luna una miaja más grande que lo normal


Ahí tienes razón amigo :Wink:

----------


## REEGE

Ojala y todos los que estáis preparados para ver la Luna os quedéis con las ganas y os caiga a todos una buena manta de agua en vuestros pueblos...eso seria lo mejor para nuestros embalses y la Luna ya la veremos en fotos!!!!jejeje O en otra ocasión... no?? Os parece buen cambio??
*AGUA SAN ANDRÉS COMO DICEN EN MI PUEBLO!!!!*

----------


## REEGE

La súperluna y la lluvia de estrellas convierten hoy al cielo en protagonista. 
Madrid, 5 may (EFEverde) 
La lluvia de estrellas más importante de la primavera, las "Eta-Acuáridas", coincidirá esta próxima madrugada con una luna llena o "súperluna", que ofrecerá una imagen agigantada cuando se encuentre en el punto de su órbita más cercano a la Tierra en este año.

El fenómeno de la "súperluna" podrá dificultar algo la visión de las Acuáridas, procedentes del cometa Halley, y que ya se han podido observar durante la pasada noche, especialmente desde el hemisferio sur del planeta. 

Esta lluvia de estrellas, que sólo se produce dos veces al año, en mayo y octubre, se produce cuando en su órbita alrededor del sol, la tierra atraviesa zonas por las que antes han pasado objetos celestes como cometas y la atmósfera terrestre atrae las partículas desprendidas de las colas de estos objetos. 

En el caso de la Eta Acuáridas, la Tierra atraviesa una zona por la que antes ha pasado el cometa Halley, que en su órbita alrededor del Sol (ruta que completa cada 75 años) pierde pequeñas partículas metálicas que entran en ignición al traspasar la atmósfera terrestre. 

Por eso, aunque ahora mismo el Cometa Halley se encuentre en las profundidades del sistema solar exterior (no volverá a la Tierra hasta 2061), es posible ver los restos de la cola de este astro. 

Pese a su tamaño (no superan el milímetro), las partículas de polvo que forman las Eta Acuáridas viajan a grandes velocidades, de unos setenta kilómetros por segundo, lo que favorece la ignición y la "estrella fugaz" que vemos. 

El astrónomo Francisco Colomer, del Observatorio Astronómico Nacional, ha indicado que "lo curioso de esta lluvia de estrellas es que todas ellas parecen proceder del mismo punto, lo que se conoce como el radiante, que en este caso coincide con la estrella Eta, un astro de la constelación de Acuario; de ahí el nombre de esta lluvia de estrellas". 

La mejor hora para observar esta lluvia será entre las cinco y las seis de la mañana "justo una hora antes de la salida del sol", coincidirá con una luna llena o "superluna", que se verá aproximadamente un 14 por ciento más grande y un 30 por ciento más brillante que durante las otras fases de luna llena. 

Como la orbita de la luna no es redonda, en algunas ocasiones está más cerca de la Tierra que en otras y en esos momentos, cuando el perigeo de la órbita lunar coincide con la luna llena, se crea un efecto que parece aumentar el tamaño de la luna. EFEverde

*Espero que los que podáis ver esa superluna y lluvia de estrellas, os acordéis de los que tenemos la suerte de ver llover practicamente todo el día y no podemos ver ni luna ni estrellas... sólo nubes y agua!!*

----------


## F. Lázaro

De momento, cielo totalmente cubierto por aquí. La cámara ya está montada sobre el trípode y esperando su momento... aunque tiene pinta que poco trabajo va a tener esta noche a este paso, a ver si luego se despeja algo para poder ver la luna llena.

Con respecto a lo de la lluvia de estrellas, a ver, no nos confiemos. Ciertamente es una lluvia importante con una THZ de 60 y buenos meteoros, pero con la poderosa luna que hay esta noche, la lluvia de estrellas se va a freír espárragos a no ser que aparezcan meteoros fuera de lo normal.

----------


## ceheginero joven

Aquí vamos a probar suerte, de momento los cielos estan parcialmente despejados, haciendo largas exposiciones con la camara se ven las estrellas perfectamente y algunos altocumulos. La luna todavía me la tapan algunas casas, a ver si cuando aparezca todavía no se ha nublado

Saludos

----------


## Los terrines

> ¿No te has ido este finde al campo? 
> 
> Yo tengo ya la cámara montada sobre el trípode para esta noche, a ver si las nubes me dejan verla, aunque ya puestos, yo prefiero que me caigan 30 o 40 litros antes que ver una luna una miaja más grande que lo normal


Buenas noches.

Sí que he estado en el campo, F.Lázaro; pero ida y vuelta en el día, y esta mañana ha estado lloviendo mucho tiempo pero muy suavemente por la Serena.

Un saludo cordial a todos.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

la luna la tapan las nubes aquí en Hellín, se espera lluvia en los próximos 30minutos. Ya veré la luna con las fotos que nos mostrareis algunos. Yo la he visto 5minutos que se ha destapado el cielo, no se nota tanto....

----------


## ceheginero joven

Hola a todos. Fijaos en la dificultad que tengo yo para hacer las fotos jeje. Las haré si consigo estar despierto cuando la luna se vea desde mi terraza (donde hago las fotos), tener la suerte de que no haya nubes tapandola (no se que decir)... Vaya dificultad... Ahora mismo la puedo ver, pero no bien del todo, algunas nubes hacen que se vea algo borrosa  :Wink: 

Saludos

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Las haré si consigo estar despierto cuando la luna se vea desde mi terraza (donde hago las fotos)


Yo en eso ves no tengo problemas, no tengo reparos para vivir en "modo vampiro"  :Big Grin: 




> Ahora mismo la puedo ver, pero no bien del todo, algunas nubes hacen que se vea algo borrosa


Ahora voy a salir yo fuera al patio a ver como está el cielo a ver si puedo hacer algo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

*Objetivo cumplido!!!!*

*Super Luna 2012 capturada!!!*

La espera mereció la pena. Hasta altas horas de la madrugada el cielo estaba cubierto, peligrando el intento de conseguirla, pero por suerte, las nubes se fueron hacia el este, dejando todo el oeste despejado para la caza de la Luna al amanecer en su puesta...

En cuanto a las Eta Aquaridas, imposible  :Frown:

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

> *Objetivo cumplido!!!!*
> 
> *Super Luna 2012 capturada!!!*
> 
> La espera mereció la pena. Hasta altas horas de la madrugada el cielo estaba cubierto, peligrando el intento de conseguirla, pero por suerte, las nubes se fueron hacia el este, dejando todo el oeste despejado para la caza de la Luna al amanecer en su puesta...
> 
> En cuanto a las Eta Aquaridas, imposible


Gracias por la foro F. Lazaro, menudo mostruo!!! aquí en Hellín no a hemos podido ver devido a la tormenta por la noche  :Frown:

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Enhorbuena por la preciosa foto, Federico; yo me levanté temprano, pero no tenía la luna a la vista desde casa (creo que estaba detrás del edificio de enfrente, porque se notaba un fuerte resplandor), así que otra vez será.

Un saludo cordial a todos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> se notaba un fuerte resplandor


Vaya que si había un fuerte resplandor. Yo me asomé al balcón y me tapaba la casa de enfrente la luna, pero parecía que más que la luna era el sol, jeje.

Así que cogí y me fui a la carretera entre mi pueblo y Los Canchales para tener la vega de fondo y tener el campo libre.

----------


## ceheginero joven

Increible la fotografía de F. Lázaro, a esas horas me gustaría haberla fotografiado. Por suerte, silenciosamente, cogí el tripode y la camara con su objetivo, cerré la puerta de la terraza para no despertar a mis padres con los ruidos del obturador y a la una y media tirando fotos. De vez en cuando pasaba algun cumulo pequeño y me tapaba un poco la Luna. Mas tarde os pondré fotos.

Saludos

----------


## REEGE

F. Lázaro, preciosa luna, como se nota que la gente de embalses.net lo dá todo para conseguir los mejores objetivos.
Y lo que nos espera... Ceheginero con sus fotos, que seguro no tienen desperdicio... Y menos mal que Los Terrines estaba tapado, que si no... jejeje
Sois unos fieras chicos.
Gracias.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Y menos mal que Los Terrines estaba tapado, que si no... jejeje


Pues nos hubiera puesto unos primeros planos de la Luna en donde se verían los restos de las naves Apolo...  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## ceheginero joven

> Pues nos hubiera puesto unos primeros planos de la Luna en donde se verían los restos de las naves Apolo...


Si jaja. Si con la cámara que uso que no llega a semiprofesional , el objetivo no va mal, y las fotos salen como salen, con el objetivo de los Terrines que tiene la misma longitud focal y la pedazo de cámara que el tiene (profesional) no me quiero imaginar las fotos. Espero que tenga suerte en la proxima Luna, de todas formas, en el cuarto creciente también es un buen momento para echarle fotos, se ven los crateres, por las sombras que hay. Si Los terrines necesita ayuda para lo de las fotos astronómicas, que nos pregunte a F. Lázaro y a mi jeje. Os tengo que enseñar a hacer un tipo de fotos que todavía no os he enseñado, me lo enseño un compañero de Caravaca, impresionantes los resultados, y en malas condiciones, cuando lo haga donde debo hacerlo... (por la contaminación lumínica

Saludos

----------


## REEGE

Vosotros sois capaces de sacar hasta una foto de esa bandera de los EEUU que pusieron al pisar la luna por primera vez... que poco me fío de vosotros!! jejeje
Peazo fotógrafos tenemos en embalses.net!!

----------


## Luján

> Pues nos hubiera puesto unos primeros planos de la Luna en donde se verían los restos de las naves Apolo...





> Vosotros sois capaces de sacar hasta una foto de esa bandera de los EEUU que pusieron al pisar la luna por primera vez... que poco me fío de vosotros!! jejeje
> Peazo fotógrafos tenemos en embalses.net!!


Por equipo casi que podrían  :Wink: , pero existe un problema, y es que los Apollo aterrizaron en la cara oculta.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> http://www.abc.es/20120510/ciencia/a...205101103.html
> 
> *Las tablas astronómicas del siglo IX, pintadas en las paredes de una casa en un yacimiento de Guatemala, describen el ciclo de la Luna y los planetas mucho más allá de 2012*
> 
> JUDITH DE JORGE / MADRID
> Día 10/05/2012 - 19.03h
> 
> Un equipo de arqueólogos norteamericanos ha descubierto en el yacimiento de Xultún, una gran ciudad escondida en la selva de Petén, en Guatemala, *el calendario maya más antiguo que se conoce*. Estas tablas astronómicas del siglo IX, que anteceden en varios siglos a los famosos códices mayas escritos en papel de corteza, están pintadas en los muros intactos de lo que parece ser la vivienda de un escribano. Las paredes, adornadas con pinturas únicas -una de ellas representa una formación de hombres con uniformes negros-, están repletas de cientos de números garabateados. Los glifos son cálculos de ciclos: el ceremonial de 260 días, el solar de 365 días, el de 584 días del planeta Venus y el de 780 días de Marte. Las tablas, que intentan encontrar *la armonía entre los eventos celestes y los rituales sagrados*, se *extienden unos 7.000 años en el futuro* y son cíclicas, por lo que, según los investigadores, no proporcionan *ninguna señal para pensar que el fin del mundo ocurrirá en diciembre de 2012*, como la creencia popular se empeña en mantener. El sorprendente hallazgo aparece publicado en revista Science.
> 
> ...


Me encanta esa última frase, y lo cierto es que lleva toda la razón del mundo...

«Tenemos algo que aprender de los mayas y es que nosotros, en vez de pensar en cómo mejorar el mundo, parece que solo pensamos en su fin»

----------


## perdiguera

¡Uf qué tranquilo me quedo!
Dentro de 7.000 años ya veremos cómo se presenta el fin del mundo, eso sí Villar seguirá de presidente de la federación de fútbol.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> ¡Uf qué tranquilo me quedo!
> Dentro de 7.000 años ya veremos cómo se presenta el fin del mundo, *eso sí Villar seguirá de presidente de la federación de fútbol*.


Jajaja  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## ceheginero joven

La verdad es que esta noticia no me ha importado mucho... mas que nada por que no pensaba que esta "tontería" (para mi) fuera verdad, para los que piensan que es verdad (no digo que no sea verdad, ni falto el respeto a nadie, pero desde mi punto de vista no es verdad) si tiene que haber sido buena noticia.

Luego dentro de 7000 años descubrirán otro calendario aún mas antiguo que diga que se acabará dentro de otros 7000 años jeje  :Big Grin: 

Saludos

----------


## REEGE

> ¡Uf qué tranquilo me quedo!
> Dentro de 7.000 años ya veremos cómo se presenta el fin del mundo, eso sí Villar seguirá de presidente de la federación de fútbol.


Y la prima de riesgo estará casi en los 500 ya, no?? :Big Grin:

----------


## perdiguera

> Y la prima de riesgo estará casi en los 500 ya, no??


La prima del Riesgo ese tendrá más de 500 bisnietos y el Ayuntamiento del pueblo ese de Guadalajara por fín habrá acabado de pagar la deuda.

----------


## ceheginero joven

Hola a todos, cambio un poco de tema, mirad esta mancha solar:



Una mancha como 7 u 8 planetas "tierra"

Y he aprobechado para salir afuera, ponerle unos cuantos filtros al objetivo de la cámara y disparar la velocidad máxima y la apertura mínima, este es el resultado:



Con la cámara de los terrines se podría hacer mejor, tiene mas velocidad de obturación todavía.

Saludos

----------


## F. Lázaro

http://www.abc.es/20120514/ciencia/a...205141318.html

*El futuro cohete será tan alto como un edificio de 36 pisos. Los astronautas que aterrizarán en un asteroide ya se están entrenando*

EP / MADRID
Día 14/05/2012 - 14.12h


LOCKHEED MARTIN
*El ser humano podría pisar un asteroide por primera vez en 2020*

El futuro Sistema de Lanzamiento Espacial (SLS por sus siglas en inglés) en el que trabaja la NASA, está en camino de dar a Estados Unidos *el más potente vehículo que nunca haya existido* para el envío de seres humanos hacia el espacio profundo antes de diez años. En declaraciones al Club Nacional del Espacio durante un almuerzo cerca del Centro Kennedy de la NASA en Florida, Todd May, gerente del programa SLS dijo que está previsto *un vuelo de prueba sin tripulación de la nave espacial Orion en 2014*, al que seguirá un test del propio sistema SLS en 2017, y una misión conjunta de lanzador y cápsula con astronautas de entre diez y catorce días que *irá y volverá de la Luna en el 2021*. "En ese momento, tendremos la capacidad de ir a cualquier lugar del sistema solar donde se pretenda ir", dijo May. Este experto lidera un equipo de ingenieros y diseñadores del centro Marshall de Vuelos Espaciales de la NASA en Huntsville, Alabama. *"El objetivo final es poner las botas de los humanos en Marte."*


NASA
*Recreación del SLS*

Los diseñadores de Kennedy también están trabajando para preparar un lugar para que el SLS pueda ser ensamblado y puesto a punto para el lanzamiento. La plataforma de lanzamiento 39B ha sido testigo de cambios significativos y el edificio de ensamblaje de vehículos está experimentando modernizaciones para albergar el futuro cohete, *que será tan alto como un edificio de 36 pisos.*

Una versión de prueba de la cápsula Orión se encuentra en pruebas en el propio centro Kennedy y la nave espacial que hará el primer vuelo de prueba en el espacio llegará en un par de meses. Se experimentará el montaje final en el Centro Kennedy antes de ser montada encima de un cohete Delta IV, para una misión sin astronautas a bordo que pondrá a prueba los sistemas de la nave y el escudo de calor. Muchos elementos del propio cohete SLS ya están en pruebas, incluyendo los motores y propulsores de combustible sólido de cohetes que darán el cohete cerca de 8 millones de libras de empuje en el lanzamiento, el 10 por ciento más que el Saturno V.

*Fuerte para ir a la Luna*

La NASA ya cuenta con un inventario de los motores principales del transbordador espacial que se utilizarán para alimentar la etapa central. "Los elementos de propulsión están en muy buena forma", dijo May. "Dieciséis motores principales del transbordador espacial es un buen comienzo." El SLS también usará cohetes propulsores sólidos, como el transbordador, pero las versiones serán de cinco segmentos en lugar de cuatro.

La atención se centra ahora en la versión del SLS diseñada para levantar 70 toneladas en el espacio, lo suficientemente fuerte como para enviar la nave espacial Orion a la Luna. Las versiones posteriores se espera que puedan poner en marcha 130 toneladas, suficientes para llevar módulos de aterrizaje o de otras naves espaciales adecuadas para ir a cualquier otro destino.

*Empieza el entrenamiento de los astronautas que aterrizarán en un asteroide*

La NASA va a entrenar a un equipo de astronautas para *aterrizar en un asteroide* y poder explorar su superficie, buscar minerales e incluso y descubrir si es una posible amenaza para la Tierra, según ha confirmado el piloto británico Tim Peake a The Telegraph. Peak ha indicado que, en un mes, los elegidos comenzarán el programa de capacitación. La intención de la agencia espacial estadounidense es llevar a los astronautas mucho más allá del límite actual de la actividad humana en el espacio, la Luna. Así, pretende que los astronautas sean capaces de aterrizar en las rocas espaciales y pisen su superficie.

Peake, un exmiembro del ejército británico y astronauta de la Agencia Espacial Europea (ESA), ha sido uno de los elegidos para esta misión, y ha explicado que entre los entrenamientos que va a recibir de incluye la *conducción de vehículos de aterrizaje, llevar a cabo caminatas espaciales y la recolección de muestras* de la superficie de un asteroide.

El principal riesgo de esta misión es que *estas rocas viajan a unos 80.000 kilómetros por hora alrededor del Sol y con un peso inexistente* debido a su pequeño tamaño. Además, una misión tripulada tardaría alrededor de *un año para hacer la ida y vuelta a la Tierra*, mientras que los astronautas podrían quedarse en el asteroide durante un máximo de 30 días.

La NASA va a hacer públicos los detalles de este proyecto a finales de este mes en la Reunión de Ciencias de la Tierra que se celebra en Japón. Este proyecto va a resultar "muy valioso" para que los científicos puedan evitar posibles amenazas de estos cuerpos contra la Tierra. Actualmente, existen *400 objetos con potencial para golpear la Tierra*, aunque la mayoría se consideran de bajo riesgo. A principios de este año los científicos descubrieron que *un asteroide de más de 460 metros de ancho* podría acercarse lo suficiente a la Tierra como para chocar con el planeta en 2040.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Por lo que se ve hoy hay un Eclipse solar en el otro lado del mundo:







Fuente: Wikipedia

----------


## perdiguera

> http://www.abc.es/20120514/ciencia/a...205141318.html
> 
> *El futuro cohete será tan alto como un edificio de 36 pisos. Los astronautas que aterrizarán en un asteroide ya se están entrenando*
> 
> EP / MADRID
> Día 14/05/2012 - 14.12h
> 
> 
> LOCKHEED MARTIN
> ...


¿Pero esto no se llamaba ciencia ficción?

----------


## Luján

> ¿Pero esto no se llamaba ciencia ficción?


La Historia ha demostrado que las Ciencia Ficción no es más que Ciencia aún por descubrir.

En 1865 se pensaba que llegar a la Luna era Ciencia Ficción.
En 1492 se pensaba que lo de circundar la Tierra era Ciencia Ficción.

----------


## perdiguera

> La Historia ha demostrado que las Ciencia Ficción no es más que Ciencia aún por descubrir.
> 
> En 1865 se pensaba que llegar a la Luna era Ciencia Ficción.
> En 1492 se pensaba que lo de circundar la Tierra era Ciencia Ficción.


La ciencia ficción es lo que, con los datos que tienes en ese momento, no puedes ni comprender ni transmitir. Según yo la entiendo. Evidentemente el que la tierra fuese redonda o ir hasta la luna fué ciencia ficción hace años, ahora son otras cosas las que no caben en nuestro intelecto. A esas cosas le llamo yo ciencia ficción.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> La ciencia ficción es lo que, con los datos que tienes en ese momento, no puedes ni comprender ni transmitir.


Ciertamente perdiguera, pero al fin y al cabo es como dice Luján, la ciencia es la que puede demostrar que esa ciencia-ficción no es tal.

Además, se dice que irán otra vez a la Luna en 2021. Seguro que entonces, veremos esta curiosa imagen...

----------


## ceheginero joven

Hola a todos. Os dejo esta foto que tomé ayer desde mi casa, ya sabeis, en Cehegín. Espero que os guste:



Saludos

----------


## ceheginero joven

Hola otra vez. Añado esta foto que también hice anoche, se ven las trazas de las estrellas, os invito a los que teneis los medios, a hacer este tipo de fotografías, es bastante sencillo dentro de lo que cabe, si estaís interesados, os digo mas o menos como hay que hacerlo. Espero que os guste la foto, aunque no es gran cosa, la contaminación lumínica hizo que el cielo se viera naranja, nos impide ver bien todo lo que tenemos ahí arriba, desde el campo estas fotos si que salen bastante bien. Es la fusión de dos tomas de 10 minutos de exposición, lo que cuesta es esperarse a que se tome la foto :



Un saludo

----------


## F. Lázaro

Bonito time-lapse, aunque podrías haber metido a la polar que se viese mucho mejor, jeje.

----------


## perdiguera

> Bonito time-lapse, aunque podrías haber metido a la polar que se viese mucho mejor, jeje.


Yo creo que está, si te fijas en el extremo superior derecho, cuando los círculos imaginarios que describen las estrellas, reducen su radio, ahí hay una más potente, que parede fija.
Creo que es ésa.

----------


## Luján

Sí, la Polar está, justo en el borde derecho de la imagen (F. Lázaro, acuérdate que hay barras de desplazamiento horizontal), o eso parece.

De todos modos, la Polar no es precisamente brillante, y tampoco está perfectamente estática. No está justo en el 90ºN

----------


## ceheginero joven

Hola a todos.

La estrella Polar se puede ver, pero se ha quedado justo en la esquina. Como dice Luján, no es estatica.

Os adjunto otra fotografía parecida a la que puse ayer, pero esta está algo mejor. Está hecha durante 55 minutos, casi una hora para hacer 11 fotos de 5 minutos cada una. Las he juntado con un programa llamado "Startrails" y así se ha quedado, ha merecido la pena estar 50 minutos haciendo las fotos. Espero que esta os guste:




Saludos

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Sí, la Polar está, justo en el borde derecho de la imagen (F. Lázaro, acuérdate que hay barras de desplazamiento horizontal), o eso parece.


Vale, no me había fijado en la barra de desplazamiento y pensaba que la imagen era tal cual, grave error el mío... gracias por la corrección  :Wink: 




> De todos modos, la Polar no es precisamente brillante, y tampoco está perfectamente estática. No está justo en el 90ºN


No es muy brillante, pero al estar ubicada donde está, es muy fácil reconocerla. Sólo hay que mirar entre la Osa Mayor y Cassiopeia y sale sola...

Ciertamente, no está justo en el 90º, sino en el 89º... Según pone en la wiki, en el año 2100 no distará de él más de 28'. A partir de ese momento, el polo se alejará de ella, no volviendo a ser la estrella polar hasta unos 25.780 años más tarde.

----------


## Luján

> Vale, no me había fijado en la barra de desplazamiento y pensaba que la imagen era tal cual, grave error el mío... gracias por la corrección 
> 
> 
> 
> No es muy brillante, pero al estar ubicada donde está, es muy fácil reconocerla. Sólo hay que mirar entre la Osa Mayor y Cassiopeia y sale sola...
> 
> Ciertamente, no está justo en el 90º, sino en el 89º... Según pone en la wiki, en el año 2100 no distará de él más de 28'. A partir de ese momento, el polo se alejará de ella, no volviendo a ser la estrella polar hasta unos 25.780 años más tarde.


Sí, algo así.

De hecho, los egipcios no usaban com referencia la estrella que usamos nosotros, sino otra, Thuban (alpha draconis).

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os subo una foto del amanecer del pasado domingo en la Serena:



Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## REEGE

Ves Los Terrines, lo que yo te decía... éstas cosas no las ves desde el centro de Madrid!

----------


## ceheginero joven

Buen trabajo con esa fotografía Los Terrines. Me encantan ese tipo de capturas.

Y ahora yo os dejo una foto de el lunes Pasado, de la luna en Cuarto creciente, es una lástima que no pueda (mejor dicho, que no deba) poner las imagenes con un tamaño mayor de 17px de ancho, y no apreciéis igual la foto que a más tamaño. Espero que os guste.



Pero de todas formas, os dejo un enlace para ver la foto a 1600px de ancho: http://img854.imageshack.us/img854/6904/img3599rec.jpg

Saludos

----------


## F. Lázaro

Fotazas... una del amanecer sobre La Serena, y otra de la luna en cuarto creciente desde Cehegín.

Hay que ver lo que hacen unas buenas cámaras y más importante aún, unas buenas manos. Gracias por las fotuquis  :Smile:

----------


## Los terrines

Buenos días.

Espectacular la foto de la luna, ceheginero joven; muchas gracias por compartirla.

Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## ben-amar

La colisión galáctica se producirá dentro de 4.000 millones de años, según los cálculos de unos astrónomos que han utilizado el telescopio Hubble para hacer mediciones precisas
El Sol no resultará destruido pero acabará en otro lugar tras la fusión de ambas galaxias
A.R. Madrid 1 JUN 2012 - 14:08 CET
http://sociedad.elpais.com/sociedad/...17_366589.html

La Vía Láctea, el conjunto de miles de millones de Estrellas al que pertenece el Sol, acabará chocando frontalmente con su vecina Andrómeda, que está ahora a una distancia de unos 2,5 millones de años luz. Como resultado de la colisión ambas acabaran fusionadas en una. A esta conclusión han llegado unos científicos que han logrado medir con gran precisión la velocidad y desplazamiento de Andrómeda (también llamada M31) con el telescopio espacial Hubble y han concretado sus cálculos mediante simulaciones por ordenador. El Sol no resultará destruido en el choque, aunque acabará en una posición diferente de la actual, seguramente más alejado del centro galáctico. Las estrellas están tan lejos unas de otras que no chocarán, explican los investigadores.

Las dos galaxias están aproximándose debido a la mutua atracción gravitatoria que ejerce la materia (incluida la materia oscura que rodea a una y a otra). Esto se sabe hace tiempo, pero calcular con detalle cómo y cuándo se producirá la colisión ha exigido medir con gran precisión el desplazamiento de Andrómeda, que es lo que han hecho ahora Roeland van der Marel (Instituto del Telescopio Espacial, en Baltimore, EE UU) y sus colegas. Exponen sus resultados en la revista Astrophysical Journal. Hasta ahora no se sabía si la colisión galáctica sería frontal o si ambos conjuntos estelares solo se rozarían.

Andrómeda se está acercando a la Vía Láctea a una velocidad de 400.000 kilómetros por hora, suficiente como para ir de la Tierra a la Luna en una hora, explica la NASA en un comunicado. Tras casi un siglo de especulaciones acerca del futuro de Andrómeda y nuestra Vía Láctea, finalmente tenemos un panorama claro de cómo se desarrollarán los acontecimientos en los próximos miles de millones de años, afirma Sangmo Tony Sohn, también científico del Instituto del Telescopio Espacial.

Según los cálculos de estos investigadores, tras la colisión pasarán otros 2.000 millones de años hasta que las dos galaxias, interactuando, se fundan completamente formando una sola de forma elíptica con un núcleo. Es posible que un tercer conjunto estelar, una pequeña compañera de M31, la galaxia del Triángulo (M33), acabe también colisionando y fundiéndose con las otras dos. La probabilidad de que M33 choque antes con la Vía Láctea es pequeña, indican los investigadores.

Este tipo de colisiones y fusiones no son raras en el universo, y eran aún más corrientes en el cosmos primitivo, más pequeño que el actual. Van der Marel y sus colegas han estado observando y midiendo durante varios varias regiones seleccionadas de Andrómeda para completar esta investigación.


composición fotográfica del choque de la Vía Láctea y Andrómeda. / NASA

----------


## perdiguera

Pues cuando pase yo os lo certificaré.
Aunque sea 160.000 reencarnaciones más tarde.

----------


## Los terrines

> Pues cuando pase yo os lo certificaré.
> Aunque sea 160.000 reencarnaciones más tarde.


La paciencia es una virtud.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Apuntaré el hecho en el móvil, que si no después se me olvida  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Bueno, anoche ceheginero joven y yo estuvimos de astrofotografía... y a la espera de sus fotografías, aquí os dejo una de las mías  :Smile:

----------


## ceheginero joven

Preciosa fotografía F. Lázaro  :Smile: . Bueno, aquí tenéis la mía, espero que os guste:



Saludos

----------


## sergi1907

Preciosas las dos.

Tenemos unos grandes artistas de la fotografía

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Preciosas las dos.
> 
> Tenemos unos grandes artistas de la fotografía


Eso no es nada... verás el día que a Los terrines le entre el gusanillo por la astrofotografía  :Big Grin:  Ejemplo de fotografía lunar de Los terrines:

----------


## ben-amar

Unas fotos preciosas.
Gracias a los 3

----------


## REEGE

Preciosas fotos... y que hicistéis una Kdd Lunar???
Seguro, Los Terrines pronto nos deleitará con alguna Luna así F. Lázaro!!
Gracias a los dos.

----------


## sergi1907

Si las nubes no lo impiden, los aficionados a la astronomía tendrán ocasión de contemplar un espectáculo que no se volverá a repetir hasta el año 2117.

A menos que tengan intención de seguir por aquí en el año 2117, el miércoles van a tener la segunda y última oportunidad de sus vidas de ver cómo Venus se interpone entre la Tierra y el Sol. 

Para disfrutar del espectáculo astronómico van a tener que madrugar. Desde Catalunya, el tránsito de Venus sólo se verá durante poco más de media hora después de la salida del sol, que en Barcelona se producirá a las 6.18 horas. Lo ideal es buscar un lugar donde el horizonte este se encuentre despejado, por ejemplo a la orilla del mar o en un lugar elevado, para ver bien la salida del sol si no hay nubes. Incluso a esta hora tan temprana, los oftalmólogos advierten que no hay que mirar el sol sin una protección adecuada, ya que puede causar lesiones graves en los ojos (véase gráfico). 

La mayoría de los ciudadanos preferirá obviamente quedarse en la cama que ir a ver la diminuta peca negra de Venus desplazándose lentamente sobre el disco del Sol. Pero para los aficionados a la astronomía será una ocasión de revivir un fenómeno poco frecuente que ha tenido una gran importancia en la historia de la ciencia. Y aunque en los últimos dos siglos el paso de Venus entre el Sol y la Tierra había quedado reducido a una mera curiosidad astronómica, en la última década ha recobrado interés científico con vistas a estudiar planetas de otras estrellas. 

Los tránsitos planetarios -como llaman los astrónomos al paso de un planeta frente a una estrella- se han convertido en uno de los métodos más importantes para descubrir exoplanetas, explica Ignasi Ribas, investigador del Institut de Ciències de l'Espai (CSIC-IEEC). Si el brillo de una estrella se atenúa ligeramente y horas después vuelve a aumentar, significa que algún pequeño astro oscuro ha pasado ante la estrella. Analizando cómo cambia la radiación procedente de una estrella durante un tránsito planetario, los astrónomos esperan deducir en el futuro la composición de la atmósfera de los exoplanetas. Y, puestos a pensar a lo grande, esperan poder encontrar en alguna atmósfera una mezcla de gases que, como los de la Tierra, sólo puedan explicarse por la acción de seres vivos. Esperan descubrir vida extraterrestre, nada menos.

En este gran esquema es donde entra en juego el tránsito de Venus del miércoles. "La observación del tránsito puede dar pistas interesantes sobre cómo se observan las atmósferas planetarias cuando la luz de una estrella pasa a través suyo", informa Ignasi Ribas, que trabaja precisamente en el estudio de atmósferas de exoplanetas. Aunque "las mediciones serán complicadas porque requieren una precisión enorme, se verá si podemos determinar los componentes de la atmósfera de Venus y su abundancia".

Prueba del interés científico que tiene el tránsito de Venus es que numerosos telescopios terrestres y espaciales observarán el fenómeno, entre ellos el telescopio Hubble, la nave Solar Dynamics Observatory de la NASA y la Venus Express de la Agencia Espacial Europea. 

El tránsito se iniciará poco después de la medianoche (hora española) y durará más de seis horas, informa Miquel Serra, investigador del Instituto de Astrofísica de Canarias (IAC) y administrador del Observatorio del Teide, que coordina el proyecto europeo Gloria de observación del fenómeno. En América del Norte y en Centroamérica, se podrá ver el inicio del tránsito el martes por la tarde antes de que se ponga el sol. En la mitad este de Asia y de Australia se podrá ver el tránsito completo a lo largo del miércoles. Y en el resto de Asia, este de África y gran parte de Europa se podrá ver la fase final del tránsito el miércoles por la mañana después de que salga el sol.

La conjunción astral ha sido poco generosa con España, donde la mitad del territorio no verá el tránsito en ningún momento y la otra mitad sólo lo podrá ver unos minutos y a una hora poco propicia. 

Pero "es ahora o nunca", destaca el IAC en un comunicado. Los tránsitos de Venus son fenómenos tan excepcionales que sólo se han producido en siete ocasiones desde la invención del telescopio. Por la peculiar relación entre las órbitas de Venus y de la Tierra alrededor del Sol, se producen a pares. Dos tránsitos consecutivos se producen con ocho años de diferencia y después hay que esperar más de un siglo hasta el tránsito siguiente. 

El que se registró hace ocho años, el 8 de junio del 2004, fue el primero de la historia que se pudo observar con tecnologías electrónicas y telescopios informatizados. Pero los más importantes de todos fueron los de 1761 y 1769, que respondieron a una de las grandes preguntas científicas de la época: ¿qué tamaño tiene el sistema solar? 

"Venus era la clave", escribe Tony Phillips, editor del blog Science@NASA. El astrónomo escocés Edmund Halley, conocido sobre todo por el cometa al que dio nombre, había razonado en 1716 que la distancia de la Tierra al Sol se podía calcular durante los tránsitos de Venus. Y que, a partir de ahí, se podrían calcular las distancias a otros planetas y el tamaño del sistema solar, que era un enigma "equiparable a lo que son hoy día la materia oscura y la energía oscura", afirma Phillips.

La idea de Halley era calcular cuánto tardaba Venus en cruzar el disco solar, medir el tránsito desde distintos puntos de la Tierra y deducir las distancias aplicando relaciones trigonométricas. Halley no llegó a ver el resultado de su gran idea. Cuando Venus volvió a pasar ante el Sol en 1761, hacía 19 años que había muerto. Pero en 1761 y sobre todo en 1769 se organizaron grandes expediciones científicas para observar el tránsito de Venus. Entre ellas, la del legendario capitán Cook, que fue a observar el fenómeno a Tahití. 

Con los rudimentarios instrumentos del siglo XVIII, los científicos de la época erraron en unos tres millones de kilómetros al calcular la distancia de la Tierra al Sol. Para una distancia de 150 millones de kilómetros, el error fue sólo del 2%. Aquellas observaciones de Venus fueron "el programa Apollo del siglo XVIII", según las ha descrito la web Space.com. 

243 años -y cuatro tránsitos de Venus- más tarde, los objetivos son más modestos. Tras haberse establecido el tamaño del sistema solar, y haberse descubierto que la Vía Láctea es una galaxia entre muchas, una nueva observación de Venus ya no cambiará la visión del universo. Pero sigue siendo "un fenómeno astronómico interesante que nos puede ayudar en la investigación de los planetas extrasolares", apunta Ignasi Ribas, que siguió el tránsito de Venus del 2004 desde el Montsec.

http://www.lavanguardia.com/ciencia/...ierra-sol.html

----------


## Luján

Veremos si hay ganas de intentar subir a algún sitio a verlo, pero Valencia está algo más al oeste que Barcelona, por lo que el segmento de tránsito que podremos ver será menor aún.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Pues así así vas a andar Luján...

Según veo ahora mismo, para Valencia ciudad dan los siguientes parámetros:

- Salida del sol: 05:39:30 GMT +1
- Final del tránsito: 05:55:34 GMT +1
- Nubes: 43%

Vamos, que con suerte podrás ver a Venus justo en el borde del Sol... sin duda ninguna, lo mejor que puedes hacer por tu zona es subir al Garbí y mirar al Mediterráneo, esperar y tener suerte de que las nubes no te tapen la salida del Sol.

----------


## Luján

> Pues así así vas a andar Luján...
> 
> Según veo ahora mismo, para Valencia ciudad dan los siguientes parámetros:
> 
> - Salida del sol: 05:39:30 GMT +1
> - Final del tránsito: 05:55:34 GMT +1
> - Nubes: 43%
> 
> Vamos, que con suerte podrás ver a Venus justo en el borde del Sol... sin duda ninguna, lo mejor que puedes hacer por tu zona es subir al Garbí y mirar al Mediterráneo, esperar y tener suerte de que las nubes no te tapen la salida del Sol.


Es justo a donde iré, si es que al final nos decidimos a ir.

Ya veremos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

¿Os apuntáis a pasar una noche inolvidable? Ya viví la de 2004 y fue una auténtica pasada...

Yo por supuesto... el 9-J tendré a punto las cámaras, telescopio, binocular, grabadoras, todo listo  :Smile: 

Desde el embalse de Los Canchales, estaremos vigilantes a todo lo que ocurra sobre el cielo la noche del 9-J

Por cierto, para calentar motores, ya estoy escuchando la canción de Equinoxe 4... mítica canción  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Luján

Ahí ahí, laser harp a tope  :Big Grin: 

Ovnis verás unos cuantos, casi más en tierra que en el cielo  :Wink: , otra cosa es que sean extraterrestres.

----------


## perdiguera

Al final el tránsito de venus pasó y las nubes no dejaron apreciarlo bien, al menos en Gavà, completamente nublado.
He leído la notícia en la prensa y como siempre se equivocan: dícen que el porcentaje de cubrición del disco solar por el disco de Venus es de 1/30 es decir que con 30 Venus debería cubrirse el disco del sol.
Como a simple vista se ve que no es así he pensado en decirlo y ya está pero luego he hecho algo más sencillo: A una imagen del tránsito tomada en Nueva Delhi y publicada en el País digital le he copiado unos cuadraditos del tamaño del disco de Venus y cuando he llegado a 30 he parado. La imagen ha quedado así
El círculo de más abajo es el original, los cuadraditos de arriba son mis pegatinas. Como mínimo calculo que se han dejado un 0 detrás del 30, pero ya se sabe, no saben.
La noticia: 


> Venus en Tránsito. Imagen del planeta con un filtro especial, en su tránsito entre el Sol y la Tierra. El disco de Venus ha tapado aproximadamente 1/30 veces el diámetro solar, lo que le hace parecer un punto ante el Sol. http://cort.as/23pn Foto: REUTERS

----------


## Luján

Creo que a lo que se refiere la noticia es que con 30 Venus se cubre el diámetro del Sol. Y eso sí que es probable.

El diámetro aparente de Venus es de 1/30 el del Sol, igual que el de la Luna es aproximadamente igual al del Sol.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Creo que a lo que se refiere la noticia es que *con 30 Venus se cubre el diámetro del Sol*. Y eso sí que es probable.
> 
> El diámetro aparente de Venus es de 1/30 el del Sol, igual que el de la Luna es aproximadamente igual al del Sol.


Sí, casi. Según los datos del Stellarium para Mérida esta mañana, Venus tendría que ser 32,716 veces mayor para ocultar el disco solar, en términos de diámetro aparente (visto desde la Tierra, no diámetro real). En diámetro real, Venus tendría que ser 115 veces mayor para igualar al Sol.

Para entender un poco más esto del diámetro aparente para los profanos en ésto, basta decir que por ejemplo la Luna tiene un D.A. aproximado de 30' de arco, por tanto, en ocasiones llega a tapar completamente el Sol (E. totales), frente a los 57.8'' de arco que tiene Venus, por lo que jamás llegará a tapar al Sol.




> Al final el tránsito de venus pasó y las nubes no dejaron apreciarlo bien, al menos en Gavà, completamente nublado.


Aquí adjunto dos imágenes del simulador de cómo se debería de haber visto desde la playa de Gavà...

----------


## F. Lázaro

Bueno bueno... como se va poniendo la gran alerta 2012, se va a montar bien gorda  :Smile: 

Según veo ahora mismo, habrá numerosos grupos de observación diferentes embalses de nuestra geografía: El Atazar, La Jarosa, El Pardo, La Loteta, Valdecañas (Los Mármoles), Corumbel Bajo, Orellana, Sierra Boyera, San Juan, y muchos otros, por supuesto, en Los Canchales un servidor estará, jeje.

Por cierto, sacada de la web de Iker Jiménez, os dejo es listado de "vigilantes del cielo", lugares en donde habrá gente observando los cielos el 9-J, por si os queréis apuntar por vuestra zona, sólo tenéis que buscar en la lista.




> Listado de "Vigilantes del cielo"
> 
> ANDALUCÍA
> 
> Almería
> 
>  El Ejido 
>  Calar Alto 
>  El Tagare (Enix)
> ...

----------


## embalses al 100%

¿Y qué es lo que exactamente se observará?

----------


## F. Lázaro

> ¿Y qué es lo que exactamente se observará?


Está puesto más atrás... Alerta OVNI 2012. Toda la noche en busca de OVNI's, aunque como dice Luján, lo más seguro es que encontremos más OVNI's en tierra firme que en cielo, sobre todo ya a altas horas de la madrugada, pues algunos los van a ver por doble  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Está puesto más atrás... Alerta OVNI 2012. Toda la noche en busca de OVNI's, aunque como dice Luján, lo más seguro es que encontremos más OVNI's en tierra firme que en cielo, sobre todo ya a altas horas de la madrugada, pues algunos los van a ver por doble


Osea ser, fiesta-botellón, al aire libre justificado.
A lo mejor me apunto  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ben-amar

Es posible que los avistamientos sean bastante numerosos.

Todo el universo querra ver como nos la meten doblada y seguimos como corderos

----------


## Luján

En la lista he encontrado al menos un error. El Monte Picayo no está en Castellón, sino en Valencia, más concretamente en las Serra Calderona. Es justo el último monte de la sierra justo antes de llegar al mar. En sus faldas está el Casino Monte Picayo.

Una cosa tengo clara, esa noche (ya la próxima) no voy a ir ni al Garbí ni al Picayo. Me gusta observar en paz. Además, por aquí no está el cielo como para mirarlo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Bueno, pues ya tengo todo el equipo listo con el que voy a presentarme mañana para la Alerta:



Lo suyo sería que alguien tuviese una cámara térmica de infrarrojos, pero a ver quién es el guapo que tiene una bicha de éstas...

En fin, que lo único que hace falta es que veamos alguno  :Big Grin:

----------


## Los terrines

Buenos días.

Hoy he dado un paseo por la orilla del río Guadiana a su paso por Badajoz y he tomado estas dos fotografías de la luna. Están tomadas a pulso, y en la segunda podréis comprobar que he estado a punto de presenciar un "eclipse" de luna que no había sido previsto por los expertos:





Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## ceheginero joven

Bonitas fotografías Los terrines. Gracias por ponernoslas. Mas tarde os pondré unas de anoche mismo, saliendo la luna.

Saludos

----------


## F. Lázaro

Bueno, de momento no hemos tenido ningún avistamiento por nuestra zona. Parece ser, según las informaciones, que donde mayor número de avistamientos están produciéndose es en todo el suroeste peninsular, Extremadura, Huelva, Sevilla, Córdoba... Recientemente ha habido una información sobre un objeto avistado en Cáceres que también ha sido visto en Andalucía, pero que yo no he podido ver, ahora mismo aquí está cielo nublado  :Frown:  :Mad: 

EDIT: Edito porque informan de un objeto de movimientos erráticos en dirección a Extremadura

Y ahora mismo, desde Madrid, Cáceres, etc, informan de una gran formación de 3 esferas blancas alineadas en movimiento recto dirección oeste con zig-zag... parece ser que lo están viendo bastantes personas, entre ellas, las situadas en varios embalses. Dicen que lo han grabado, a ver si ponen algún vídeo o alguna foto.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Y ahora mismo, desde Madrid, Cáceres, etc, informan de una gran formación de 3 esferas blancas alineadas en movimiento recto dirección oeste con zig-zag... parece ser que lo están viendo bastantes personas, entre ellas, las situadas en varios embalses. Dicen que lo han grabado, a ver si ponen algún vídeo o alguna foto.


Me autocito para responder con un vídeo de esta misma noche... MOMENTAZO!!!

*Conexión en directo - Embalse de La Jarosa (Sierra de Madrid)*



Según parece ha sido visto en multitud de puntos de nuestra geografía... Madrid, Huelva, Cáceres, Córdoba, creo que Valencia y Murcia también, y otros muchos sitios. También ha sido visto desde varios embalses, El Atazar, El Pardo. Desde Valdecañas, creo que también ha sido visto.

Desde los radares de tráfico aéreo no se registraba ninguna formación de aviones en ese momento, ni tampoco en la posición de satélites.

----------


## ceheginero joven

Curioso lo que cuentas F. Lázaro  :Confused: .

Esta mañana he aprobechado que me he despertado antes de la cuenta (6:30am) y he tomado estas fotografías de la Luna:







EDIT: Añado una foto mas, esta de la luna saliendo el día 9 de junio, a las 1:30 mas o menos:




Saludos

----------


## ben-amar

Espectaculares estas fotos de nuestro peñasco en orbita constante.

----------


## embalses al 100%

*¡Sorpresa! Marte está lleno de agua*

*Sólidas evidencias indican la existencia de enormes reservas subterráneas en el Planeta rojo que aumentan la esperanza de que pudo albergar vida*

Según un artículo recién publicado en la revista Geology, existen sólidas evidencias que indican la existencia de enormes reservas subterráneas de agua en Marte. El hallazgo, que ha supuesto toda una sorpresa, refuerza la idea de que el Planeta Rojo puede, o pudo en algún momento, albergar vida. Y aumenta las probabilidades de establecer colonias humanas allí en un futuro próximo.

El asunto del "agua marciana" lleva debatiéndose desde hace ya más de un siglo. Primero, a finales del XIX, fueron los famosos canales de Marte. Después, ya en plena era espacial, llegó el descubrimiento de antiguos valles fluviales y fondos marinos que revelaban un pasado marciano rico en agua superficial. Y en 2003, por fin, la Mars Odyssey pudo detectar, por primera vez, pequeñas partículas agua helada justo bajo la superficie de Marte. Algo que algunos años después fue confirmado "in situ" por la misión Phoenix.

No cabe duda, pues, de que en la superficie de Marte, o muy cerca de ella, hubo y hay agua. Pero las cosas no resultan tan claras a la hora de establecer la existencia, o no, de reservas de agua también en el subsuelo del planeta. Una cuestión que resulta de la máxima importancia para comprender la historia geológica (y probablemente biológica) de este mundo tan parecido a la Tierra.

Ahora, y por primera vez, un grupo de investigadores dirigidos por Francis McCubbin, de la Universidad de Nuevo Mexico, ha conseguido aportar sólidas evidencias de que en el interior de Marte también hay agua. Y mucha, por cierto. Por lo menos la misma que en la Tierra...

"La búsqueda de agua en el Sistema Solar -reza el artículo de Geology- es uno de los principales objetivos de las ciencias de exploración planetaria porque el agua juega un importante papel en muchos procesos geológicos y se necesita para que se produzcan los procesos biológicos tal y como los entendemos en la actualidad. Si excluimos a la Tierra, Marte es el lugar más prometedor del Sistema Solar interno para encontrar agua, y no cabe duda de que el agua fue la responsable de modelar muchos de los paisajes que se pueden observar hoy en la superficie marciana. Sin embargo, y hasta ahora, la cuestión de la presencia de agua en el interior del planeta sigue sin resolverse."

Analizando la composición de dos meteoritos marcianos (el Shergotty, caído en la India en 1865 y el Queen Alexandria, encontrado en 1994 en la Antártida), los investigadores han llegado a la conclusión de que el manto de Marte (el estrato de roca que hay entre la corteza y el núcleo) contiene entre 70 y 300 partes por millón de agua, un porcentaje sorprendentemente similar al del manto terrestre.

«Carambola cósmica»
Ambos meteoritos son de origen volcánico y proceden, pues, del interior del Planeta rojo. Llegaron a la Tierra en diferentes momentos, pero salieron de Marte en el mismo periodo, hace 2,5 millones de años, como consecuencia del impacto de un meteorito que lanzó al espacio una gran cantidad de rocas marcianas. En una suerte de "carambola cósmica", algunas de esas rocas aterrizaron después aquí, en nuestro planeta, llevando consigo un auténtico tesoro de información que, por ahora, no puede obtenerse directamente de Marte por ningún otro medio.

En palabras de Erik Hauri, uno de los autores de la investigación, "analizamos dos meteoritos que tienen historias muy diferentes. Uno se mezcló con una considerable cantidad de elementos durante su formación, mientras que el otro no". En ambos casos, los investigadores buscaron las moléculas de agua presentes en el interior de cristales de apatita, y utilizaron esas moléculas para determinar la cantidad de agua que contenía la roca marciana original que produjo los meteoritos.

Los resultados fueron toda una sorpresa. Ambas rocas, en efecto, sugieren que el manto marciano contiene entre 70 y 300 partes por millón de agua, una cantidad que es extraordinariamente similar a la del manto terrestre. Y dado que ambos meteoritos contienen el mismo porcentaje de agua a pesar de sus diferentes historias geológicas, los investigadores creen que ese agua se incorporó al manto hace miles de millones de años, durante la propia formación del planeta.

El estudio también sugiere la respuesta a otro enigma sobre el agua marciana. En concreto, la forma en que el líquido elemento logró llegar desde el interior hasta la superficie del planeta. Los investigadores sostienen que esa "migración" se debió a la actividad volcánica.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Bueno, la madrugada del sábado al domingo, a todos aquellos aficionados a la astronomía nos toca madrugar, o acostarse tarde, según al gusto, además no vale ninguna excusa ya que es domingo  :Big Grin: 

Dicha noche podremos disfrutar de un curioso evento astronómico, aunque gran parte del evento será invisible desde España. *Júpiter y cuatro de sus satélites, Europa, Ío, Calisto y Gamínedes* pasarán por detrás de la Luna y volverán a salir por la zona sombreada allá sobre las 4 de la madrugada. Desde España tan sólo podremos ver la salida de Júpiter, en especial aquellos que vivan lo más al este posible, es decir, por orden, perdiguera, Sergi y Luján son los que más facilidades tendrían para poder verlo... con unos prismáticos de 10x50 bastan para poder ver las lunas de Júpiter, y por supuesto, con cualquier telescopio mediano sobra.

En mi situación, en el mejor de los casos, vería a partir de la salida de Júpiter por la parte oscura de la Luna a partir de las 04:15 horas en adelante. Intentaré hacer lo que pueda a ver si consigo coger a Júpiter y sus cuatro lunas junto al borde de la Luna, aunque con mi 28-504 lo voy a tener algo complicado, a ver si después puedo apañarme ampliando la foto ya que no puedo sacar fotos a través del ocular del telescopio.

Ceheginero joven que vive más al este y por tanto vería antes la Luna, podría pillar buenas tomas con su máquina de Júpiter y sus lunas junto al borde oscuro de la Luna.

Y bueno, Los terrines con el cañonazo seguramente pudiese captar con todo detalle a Júpiter con sus cuatro lunas, dos a cada lado en el rango entre las 05:00 y las 06:00 de la mañana, además allí en el campo que no debe tener problemas de contaminación lumínica, podría hacer unas tomas muy buenas, a ver si se anima, jeje.

Dejo adjunta una imagen adjunta del simulador para mi posición.

----------


## perdiguera

Gracias por la información F. Lázaro, voy a ver si encuentro algo automático porque a esas horas lo más normal es que esté en la piltra.

----------


## Luján

Yo dudo que me levante a esas horas, pero nos lo plantearemos.

----------


## embalses al 100%

*Una descomunal mancha solar apunta a la Tierra*

Una de las mayores en años, tiene más de diez veces el tamaño de nuestro planeta

Detectan gigantescas manchas sobre la superficie del Sol
Europa advierte del riesgo «creciente» de una tormenta solar catastrófica


Es monstruosamente gigantesca, se llama AR 1520 y apunta directamente hacia la Tierra. La nueva mancha solar tiene diez veces el tamaño de nuestro planeta y es una de las mayores jamás observadas en los últimos años. La Administración Nacional Oceánica y Atmosférica (NOAA, por sus siglas en inglés) ha advertido de la posibilidad de que este fenómeno produzca la energía suficiente para emitir fuertes llamaradas solares en las últimas 24 horas, según informa SpaceWeather. La probabilidad de que lance alguna de clase X, la más potente, es del 25%, mientras que la de enviar un bombazo de clase M, la segunda en la escala de intensidad, se eleva al 80%. El tiempo espacial está de nuevo revuelto.

El pasado lunes, una llamarada solar de nivel X1.13 se precipitó de madrugada contra la Tierra, según informó el Observatorio del Clima Espacial. Era la quinta en lo que va de año. Fue causada por la mancha solar 1515, aún más grande que la que ahora nos apunta, quince veces el diámetro de la Tierra. Las consecuencias de este suceso tardaron ocho minutos en aparecer. Se desencadenaron fuertes interrupciones de radio durante casi una hora, en el este de China y en Japón. La zona más afectada fue el Océano Pacífico, lo que ha provocado «dificultades de comunicación marítimas y en los vuelos oceánicos». Además, la Tierra sufrió un bombardeo de protones que desencadenó una tormenta de radiación solar menor.

Numerosos astrónomos de todo el mundo vigilan la evolución de la nueva mancha y han obtenido espectaculares imágenes a medida que el Sol rota y la mancha se enfrenta a la Tierra.

----------


## perdiguera

Ahora entiendo porqué embalses.net estuvo averiada el domigo pasado. Si es que todo en esta vida tiene explicación. Hasta que los gatos lleven botas.

----------


## Los terrines

> Bueno, la madrugada del sábado al domingo, a todos aquellos aficionados a la astronomía nos toca madrugar, o acostarse tarde, según al gusto, además no vale ninguna excusa ya que es domingo 
> 
> Dicha noche podremos disfrutar de un curioso evento astronómico, aunque gran parte del evento será invisible desde España. *Júpiter y cuatro de sus satélites, Europa, Ío, Calisto y Gamínedes* pasarán por detrás de la Luna y volverán a salir por la zona sombreada allá sobre las 4 de la madrugada. Desde España tan sólo podremos ver la salida de Júpiter, en especial aquellos que vivan lo más al este posible, es decir, por orden, perdiguera, Sergi y Luján son los que más facilidades tendrían para poder verlo... con unos prismáticos de 10x50 bastan para poder ver las lunas de Júpiter, y por supuesto, con cualquier telescopio mediano sobra.
> 
> En mi situación, en el mejor de los casos, vería a partir de la salida de Júpiter por la parte oscura de la Luna a partir de las 04:15 horas en adelante. Intentaré hacer lo que pueda a ver si consigo coger a Júpiter y sus cuatro lunas junto al borde de la Luna, aunque con mi 28-504 lo voy a tener algo complicado, a ver si después puedo apañarme ampliando la foto ya que no puedo sacar fotos a través del ocular del telescopio.
> 
> Ceheginero joven que vive más al este y por tanto vería antes la Luna, podría pillar buenas tomas con su máquina de Júpiter y sus lunas junto al borde oscuro de la Luna.
> 
> Y bueno, Los terrines con el cañonazo seguramente pudiese captar con todo detalle a Júpiter con sus cuatro lunas, dos a cada lado en el rango entre las 05:00 y las 06:00 de la mañana, además allí en el campo que no debe tener problemas de contaminación lumínica, podría hacer unas tomas muy buenas, a ver si se anima, jeje.
> ...


Como sabe Federico, yo estaré en la Serena ese día, a ver si me levanto temprano y puedo tomar algunas fotos (me llevaré el trípode al campo). Pero este tipo de fotos no es lo mío.

Ahora bien, hay alguien en este foro que está mucho más al Este, y que está haciendo fotos con un Sigma 50-500 (¿verdad, Ceheginero joven, o es tu padre?), y él si que está habituado con este tipo de fotografías, así que a ver si nos sube un reportaje sobre este tema.

Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## ceheginero joven

Buenos días. En primer lugar, como dice Perdiguera, ya tiene explicación que fallará embalses.net el pasado domingo.

Ahora volvemos con lo de la Luna. Yo en principio si podría fotografiar la Luna. Dices sobre las 4 de la noche, pero F. Lázaro, cuando tenga que hacer la foto, en que posición estará la Luna? (lo digo por si es justo al salir o me puedo esperar un poco... Desde mi casa tapan las demás casas y no la puedo ver salir con facilidad, a lo mejor si, pero no lo se seguro. Enfrente de mi casa hay un pequeño solar desde el que si que puedes ver bien salir la Luna desde el horizonte, pero me fío menos de sacarme la cámara y ese objetivo, a ese lugar, y a esas horas... Ya me contarás...

Saludos a todos!

----------


## F. Lázaro

Ceheginero, con respecto a la posición de la Luna, te paso los datos de hora, azimut y elevación para Hellín, que es lo más cerca que lo puedo poner para tu posición:

04:00 - 65º22'33'' - 2º25'23'' - * Todavía Júpiter sigue detrás de la Luna
04:15 - 67º23'09'' - 5º02'04'' - * Han salido Júpiter, Europa, Ío y Gamínedes está sobre el borde de la Luna
04:30 - 69º39'19'' - 7º41'16'' - * Ya han salido los 5
04:45 - 71º44'38'' - 10º22'53''
05:00 - 73º48'18'' - 13º06'16''
05:15 - 75º51'07'' - 15º51'36''
05:30 - 77º53'36'' - 18º38'40''

En resumen... desde casa creo que lo vas a tener complicado. Lo suyo sería algún descampado sobre el que puedas ver la Luna lo más baja posible sobre el horizonte.

Júpiter va a estar muy cerca de la Luna toda la noche hasta que desaparezca al amanecer, aunque obviamente, cuanto más pase de las 4, más distantes estarán Júpiter y la Luna.

Además, sobre las 6 de la mañana también será curiosa la imagen. Una Luna muy menguada, Júpiter muy cerca de ella, Venus y su torrente de luz al sur de la misma y Alderabán también cerca de Venus y la Luna, tal y como se puede ver en la adjunta.

----------


## F. Lázaro

http://www.elmundo.es/elmundo/2012/0...342028188.html

*El Hubble descubre la quinta luna de Plutón*



ELMUNDO.es | Madrid
Actualizado miércoles 11/07/2012 20:07 horas

El mítico telescopio espacial Hubble ha hecho posible otro gran hallazgo astronómico: el descubrimiento de una nueva luna que orbita Plutón, la quinta que se detecta en torno a este ex planeta, que en 2006 fue rebajado a la categoría de 'planeta enano'.

Según informa la NASA en un comunicado, la nueva luna tiene una forma irregular y una extensión de entre 10 y 25 kilómetros desde un extremo a otro. En las imágenes enviadas por el Hubble, la luna se ve como una pequeña mota blanca, y los astrónomos calculan que realiza una órbita alrededor de Plutón con un diámetro de 95.000 kilómetros, en el mismo plano que los otros satélites del planeta enano.

A los investigadores de la agencia espacial les ha sorprendido que un astro tan pequeño como Plutón tenga un sistema tan complejo de satélites. El nuevo hallazgo proporciona nuevas claves para comprender cómo se formó y evolucionó el planeta enano y sus lunas.

La teoría con más peso entre los expertos es que las lunas de Plutón son los restos de una colisión entre el planeta enano y otro objeto del cinturón de Kuiper, en los confines del Sistema Solar, hace miles de millones de años.

Charón, la luna más grande de Plutón, se descubrió en 1978. Las observaciones del Hubble desvelaron en 2006 la existencia de otras dos pequeñas lunas, Nix y Hydra, y otro satélite, conocido como P4, también fue detectado por el telescopio espacial en 2011.

La quinta luna recién descubierta se ha denominado de momento como P5, y fue detectada por una de las cámaras del Hubble en múltiples imágenes obtenidas en las últimas semanas, a finales de junio y principios de julio.

La sonda New Horizons de la NASA se encuentra en estos momentos viajando rumbo a Plutón, y está previsto que llegue a su destino en 2015, para obtener las primeras imágenes detalladas del planeta enano y sus lunas. Este sistema es tan diminuto, y se encuentra tan lejos, que incluso un telescopio tan potente como el Hubble sólo puede captar algunos pequeños detalles de su superficie.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Con lo pequeño que es, y tiene más Lunas que nosotros.
Lo bonito que estaría nuestro cielo nocturno, incluso con dos Lunas.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Con lo pequeño que es, y tiene más Lunas que nosotros.
> Lo bonito que estaría nuestro cielo nocturno, incluso con dos Lunas.


Pues en verano con la ventana abierta no habría quién durmiera con tanta luz, como coincidan las dos lunas llenas, tela  :Big Grin: 

Bueno, esta mañana ya he estado practicando para la próxima madrugada del día 15 para ver qué ajustes son los más favorables para la cámara. He conseguido fotografiar (horriblemente mal eso sí) a tres de las lunas de Júpiter, Europa, Ío y Calisto, a las 06:45 de la mañana, por lo que ya era un poco tarde, pero aun así, la cámara ha sido capaz de detectarlas a costa de inundar la fotografía de ruido y literalmente hacer polvo la foto.

Pongo la foto sin retocar ni nada, por lo que tiene ruido a manta. Pongo también la imagen del simulador a la misma hora.







Bueno, esperemos que la madrugada del 15 pueda captarlas algo mejor, sabiendo ya los ajustes que debo ponerle a la cámara y todavía con noche cerrada, esperemos poder hacer algo mejor.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Vaya!
No está mal.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Vayan preparando sus catalejos...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luján

> Vayan preparando sus catalejos...


Acabo de volver de intentar encontrar una zona donde pudiera ver el evento.

Ha sido imposible, pues hay nubes bajas (~1200msnm) y neblina.

La altura la sé porque subimos a un alto en Pina de Montalgrao con esa altitud y estábamos literalmente en medio de las nubes.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Acabo de volver de intentar encontrar una zona donde pudiera ver el evento.
> 
> Ha sido imposible, pues *hay nubes bajas (~1200msnm) y neblina*.
> 
> La altura la sé porque subimos a un alto en Pina de Montalgrao con esa altitud y estábamos literalmente en medio de las nubes.


Pues entonces te va a hacer polvo la observación... sólo te queda confiar en que sobre las 04:10 en adelante se despeje algo para que te permita ver la salida de Júpiter.

----------


## Luján

> Pues entonces te va a hacer polvo la observación... sólo te queda confiar en que sobre las 04:10 en adelante se despeje algo para que te permita ver la salida de Júpiter.


Lo he dejado.

Ahora me voy a la cama. Aquí no tiene pinta de despejar en toda la madrugada.

Además, mañana tengo que estar en planta antes de las 10:00.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Pues sí, entonces mejor que te vayas a planchar un poco la almohada, jeje.

Yo voy a cerrar ésto, coger los cacharros y a ver donde planto el chiringuito  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luján

Se te repitió el último mensaje.

Me he levantado a las 8:30 y el cielo estaba totalmente cubierto. Así que no hubiera podido ver nada.

Eseremos que otros hayan tenido mejor suerte.

----------


## ceheginero joven

Hola!

Pues desgraciadamente yo tampoco pude hacer fotos, estaba cubierto también de nubes bajas. Lo siento mucho  :Frown: 

Saludos

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Pues yo me he levantado a las 5 de la mañana, y estaba totalmente despejado, pero hacía viento; de todas formas, he montado el trípode y la cámara con el disparador, pero ya sabéis que esto no es lo mío. De todas formas os paso un par de  fotos (la primera es un recorte) a ver qué os parece:





Un saludo cordial a todos.

----------


## Luján

Impresionante. Simplemente impresionante.

----------


## perdiguera

Me parece precioso.
Gracias los terrines

----------


## embalses al 100%

Fantásticas imágenes  :Smile:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Preciosas capturas Los terrines  :Smile: 

Bueno, aquí dejo yo otras dos. Como me temía, cuando la Luna asomó... ya había salido Júpiter, así que me privó del momento más importante, en fin...  :Frown:

----------


## ceheginero joven

Impresionantes fotografías de los dos. Los terrines y F. Lázaro. Muchisimas gracias. Aquí no lo pudimos ver.


Saludos

----------


## F. Lázaro

Bueno, hasta que disponga de 6.000 machacantes o alguien me realice una donación para pillarme un Meade LX200 de 16'' motorizado con cámara integrada, mientras tanto me tendré que conformar con ir renovando y tener en el mejor estado posible mi antiguo y vetusto refractor de 60/600, pero que todavía me sirve para lo que yo quiero.

Y para ello, ya han llegado a casa nuevos "cacharros" para ponerle, tales como:

- Nueva Barlow de 3x
- Nuevo erector de 1.5x
- 2 nuevos objetivos de 6 y 20 mm.
- 1 nuevo codo.

A lo que tengo que sumar lo que todavía conservo en buen estado original:

- Objetivo de 4 mm.
- Objetivo terrestre.
- Filtro solar.

Ahora sólo me falta la última cosa, y por ende, la más difícil... poderle acoplarle mi cámara al telescopio. Mi cámara es compacta y además los objetivos son de 0.96'', por lo que no puedo ponerle ni roscas ni anillos entre objetivo y cámara. He estado mirando esos soportes que se utilizan para microscopios con cámaras digitales compactas de bolsillo, pero un problema... la distancia entre el tornillo de la cámara y el objetivo del telescopio no puede ser superior a los 4 cm, y mi cámara pasa los 6, así que tampoco me sirve ese cacharro, así que no sé como narices montarle la cámara al telescopio.

Lo único que se me ocurre, aunque es una burrada y seguramente no salga nada, es poner la cámara con el trípode justo detrás del objetivo del telescopio y tener suerte de que se vea algo poniéndola en modo ráfaga a ver si alguna sale medio en condiciones, aunque lo dudo. También he pensado en sostenerla a pulso detrás del objetivo, pero eso tan sólo me serviría como mucho para fotos de la Luna, ya que intentar fotografiar las fases de Venus, los anillos de Saturno, etc haciéndolo a pulso, sería un auténtico milagro.

En fin, a ver cómo me lo monto para poder hacer fotos por el telescopio. Primero, a ver si desmonto las lentes del telescopio y las limpio bien porque tienen más mi3rda que el palo de un gallinero y hace ya unos años que no las limpio en condiciones.

----------


## perdiguera

Lo de arriba, chino, absolutamente chino.

----------


## Luján

F. Lázaro, Para tomar fotos con una cámara normal de las pequeñas y un telescopio del montón existen unos adaptadores que puedes enganchar al telescopio para dejar el obejtivo de la cámara justo frente al ocular del telescopio.

Yo tengo uno de esos y en alguna ocasión me ha dado buen resultado. la cámara que pongo es la Olympus FE-100

Aquí puedes ver el enganche:



Y aquí el resultado de telescopio+cámara:

----------


## embalses al 100%

*España, iluminada por la bola de fuego más brillante jamás vista*

*El fragmento proveniente de un cometa se desintegró sobre la provincia de Madrid, lo que provocó un enorme destello que «convirtió la noche en día» y un estruendo*


La madrugada del pasado viernes, 13 de julio, un destello iluminó el cielo de la península durante una fracción de segundo. Eran las 2.05 y la mayoría dormía, pero algunos testigos contemplaron el fogonazo, que fue descrito en las redes sociales y en foros de internet como «una luz que convirtió la noche en día» acompañada de un estruendo. ¿Qué fue lo que apareció en el cielo? Los científicos tienen la respuesta. Se trata de la desintegración de un fragmento de origen cometario sobre la provincia de Madrid. El enorme destello iluminó el centro del país como nunca antes se había registrado.

«El brillo fue tan intenso que el evento pudo contemplarse desde toda la Península ibérica. De hecho, en una fracción de segundo en la zona centro el cielo nocturno se iluminó como si fuese de día», asegura en un comunicado el equipo de detección de meteoros de la Universidad Complutense de Madrid (UCM).

La extraordinaria magnitud del evento permitió que fuera detectado no sólo por las cámaras situadas en el observatorio de la universidad madrileña, sino por otras más alejadas. Se observó desde varios cientos de kilómetros de distancia. En total, se han obtenido datos desde nueve estaciones de detección (Huelva, Sevilla, Arenosillo, Madrid, La Hita, Villaverde del Ducado, Sierra Nevada, Bootes-1 y La Cañada), todas ellas pertenecientes a la Red Española de Investigación sobre Bólidos y Meteoritos (SPMN).

La investigación, liderada por el profesor de la Universidad de Huelva José María Madiedo, y en la que han intervenido también los equipos dirigidos por los investigadores Josep Maria Trigo-Rodríguez (Instituto de Estudios Espaciales de Cataluña, CSIC) y José Luis Ortiz (Instituto de Astrofísica de Andalucía, CSIC) señala la trayectoria en la atmósfera terrestre del objeto, su órbita en el Sistema Solar e información sobre su composición química.

*Estalló a 30 km sobre el suelo*
El análisis preliminar de los datos llevado a cabo por José María Madiedo pone de manifiesto que el origen de este evento estuvo en un meteoroide procedente de un cometa. Este fragmento de material, que tenía un diámetro aproximado de un metro, colisionó con la atmósfera de la Tierra a gran velocidad, lo cual elevó su temperatura por encima de los 4.500 grados centígrados, haciendo que el objeto se volviese incandescente. Esto dio lugar a un fenómeno conocido como bola de fuego o bólido, que se inició a unos 110 km de altura y fue penetrando rápidamente en la atmósfera.

El meteoroide terminó estallando a más de 30 km sobre el nivel del suelo, provocando el intenso destello que numerosos testigos pudieron ver incluso desde dentro de los edificios. La onda de choque generó un fuerte estruendo que pudo sentirse en algunas zonas unos segundos después de que se iluminase la noche. El estudio también concluye que, debido a la naturaleza cometaria del objeto y a la trayectoria desfavorable que éste siguió al entrar en la atmósfera, no sobrevivió ningún fragmento, por lo que no ha dado lugar a meteoritos.

La Dirección General de Tráfico colabora con la UCM proporcionando vídeos registrados con las cámaras de control de tráfico que hayan podido capturar el fenómeno. Los investigadores invitan a los ciudadanos que hayan visto el objeto se pongan en contacto con ellos, ya que puede ser importante para determinar con mayor precisión su trayectoria

----------


## F. Lázaro

No había visto nada de ese bólido, además sobre esas horas casi todos los días estoy despierto y con la ventana abierta, sin embargo no vi ningún resplandor ni nada... aquí hay un vídeo de la explosión: http://www.elmundo.es/elmundo/2012/0...342525956.html

Pues viendo la explosión, y teniendo en cuenta que fue visto desde muchos observatorios, el pedrolo debía de ser un buen bicharraco. Menos mal que no explotó cerca de la superficie, sino, a saber qué podría haber ocurrido, sólo con nombrar Tunguska a uno le entran hasta escalofríos...

Luján, el problema que tengo es que mi cámara es compacta pero tiene cuerpo de réflex, no es de esas de bolsillo, entonces la mayoría de ese tipo de adaptadores (al menos los que he visto) no me sirveb porque la distancia entre el tornillo y el objetivo del telescopio se me queda pequeña.

PD: Ya he estado probando los nuevos objetivos, no he podido resistirme. He visto Mizar-Alcor con el de 6 mm simplemente, sin el erector.

----------


## REEGE

Hola chicos!!
Anoche  sobre las 12 de la noche estábamos un una pedanía de mi pueblo, tumbados sobre un césped artificial al lado de una piscina, contemplando una magnífica noche estrellada, cuando de pronto vimos, creo yo, la estrella fugaz más grande que jamás habíamos visto... Aunque ese destello y un color verdoso y rosado podría ser otra cosa, no??
Luego si sabéis algo o si alguno de vosotros lo vió, me comentáis algo!!
Parecía que nos iba a caer encima... IMPRESIONANTE!!

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Hola chicos!!
> Anoche  sobre las 12 de la noche estábamos un una pedanía de mi pueblo, tumbados sobre un césped artificial al lado de una piscina, contemplando una magnífica noche estrellada, cuando de pronto vimos, creo yo, la estrella fugaz más grande que jamás habíamos visto... Aunque ese destello y un color verdoso y rosado podría ser otra cosa, no??
> *Luego si sabéis algo o si alguno de vosotros lo vió, me comentáis algo!!*
> Parecía que nos iba a caer encima... IMPRESIONANTE!!


Bólidos cruzan casi todas las noches, algunos más fuertes, otros más flojos, pero es rara la noche que no se ve alguno. De momento, en la web de la Red Española de Investigación sobre Bólidos y Meteoritos no han publicado nada con respecto a anoche, el último bólido que está en el listado es el de Madrid hace unos días.

Por cierto, aquí os dejo un vídeo del zambombazo que pegó el pedrolo que cayó sobre Madrid... la noche convertida en día, tremendo  :EEK!:

----------


## REEGE

Igual puede ser algo de ésto, no??

http://es.sott.net/articles/show/147...rra-el-domingo

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Igual puede ser algo de ésto, no??
> 
> http://es.sott.net/articles/show/147...rra-el-domingo


No creo. Lo que tú viste se trataría de un meteoroide, un fragmento de meteorito o cometa que caía hacia la Tierra y de desintegraría en el aire.

----------


## REEGE

Lo que sé es que fue impresionante y todos los que estábamos allí nos quedamos alucinados...
Parecía un relámpago exagerado!!

----------


## embalses al 100%

Pues podría haber sido otro parecido al de Madrid.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Bueno, hoy he estado probando a tomar imágenes de la Luna a través del telescopio y con la cámara a pulso. Primeramente, he utilizado el ocular de 4mm. y después, he utilizado el de 20mm. + Barlow 3x, sobre todo para intentar poder coger algo más con la cámara, ya que con el de 20 es más fácil poder hacer la foto a pulso.

Aquí os dejo algunas de las imágenes, son malas, las cosas como son, pero es lo que hay hasta que me haga de un adaptador que valga para mi cámara.

Con el objetivo de 4


Con el objetivo de 20 + Barlow 3x

----------


## sergi1907

Las mejores noches serán la del 11 al 12 y del 12 al 13, cuando se podrán ver hasta 150 estrellas fugaces en una hora.

Madrid. (EFE).- Este agosto será un buen mes para observar las Perseidas o "lágrimas de San Lorenzo", sobre todo las noches del 11 al 12 y del 12 al 13, en las que astrónomos y aficionados podrán llegar a ver hasta 150 estrellas fugaces en una hora ayudados y favorecidos por una luna que estará en fase menguante.
Las Perseidas son realmente una lluvia de meteoros, sucesos que ocurren en la atmósfera a unos cientos de kilómetros de altura cuando fragmentos muy pequeños de polvo se queman a gran velocidad.
Esa combustión es lo que desde la Tierra se ve como un bólido o estrella fugaz, un destello que dura menos de un segundo, explica a Efe Francisco Colomer, astrónomo del Observatorio Astronómico Nacional.
En una noche cualquiera se pueden ver varias estrellas fugaces, una, dos o tres a la hora.
Sin embargo, hay determinados meses del año en los cuales aumenta considerablemente su número, dando lugar a lo que se conoce como lluvia de estrellas, recuerdan desde el Planetario de Madrid.
En este sentido, Colomer detalla que cuando se habla de lluvia de estrellas es cuando se pasa de "un ritmo de estrella fugaz por hora a uno de estrella fugaz por minuto, lo que es más espectacular".
Estos fenómenos se pueden prever con antelación, ya que todos los años la Tierra en su camino alrededor del Sol atraviesa la trayectoria de varios cometas.
En concreto, cada verano la Tierra cruza la órbita del cometa "Swift-Tuttle" y ésta, según Colomer, está llena de partículas pequeñas -del tamaño de granitos de arena- liberadas por el cometa.
Cuando una de estas partículas, que formaron en su día la cola del cometa, entra en la atmósfera terrestre, la fricción la calienta de tal manera que se vaporiza a gran altura (unos 100 kilómetros).
Durante unos segundos la partícula brilla como si fuera una estrella y por eso -apunta- este fenómeno recibe el nombre popular de estrella fugaz.
El momento de máxima actividad de esta corriente de meteoros, que viajan a una velocidad de 60 kilómetros por segundo, será el 12 de agosto a las 14:00 horas, por lo que en España no se podrá ver al ser de día, señala Colomer, quien no obstante puntualiza que la noche del 11 al 12 y del 12 al 13 serán buenas para observarlas.
Y este año, aunque no perfecto, será mucho mejor que el anterior porque el pasado hubo luna llena, lo que impidió la observación, y este verano el satélite de la Tierra estará en fase menguante (afectará también la visión de estos bólidos, pero muchísimo menos).
El lugar de observación puede ser cualquiera con tal de que el cielo se vea oscuro y sin obstáculos como árboles o edificios.
No se deben utilizar instrumentos ópticos, según Colomer, ya que están sujetos a un campo de visión determinado.
Aunque las Perseidas parecen venir de la constelación de Perseo -de ahí su nombre-, se pueden ver en cualquier parte del cielo: "lo idóneo es tumbarse en el suelo o en una hamaca y esperar", opina este astrónomo, quien insiste en evitar la contaminación lumínica.
Desde distintas asociaciones de astrónomos aficionados y otras entidades, como planetarios, se organizan actividades para ese día.
Por ejemplo, desde el Planetario de Pamplona, su director, Javier Armentia, indica a Efe que se ha convocado a la gente a que vaya a pasar la noche del 11 de agosto al mirador de la Foz de Arbayún.
Allí, habrá oportunidad de ver el cielo, con explicaciones de los astrónomos (a partir de las 23:00 horas, pero durante todo el día habrá actividades en el planetario, también para niños).
Por su parte, la Sociedad Astronómica Granadina subirá a la Estación de Esquí de Borreguiles en Sierra Nevada y la de Murcia, por ejemplo, se instalará en Cabezo Gordo, en Torre Pacheco.

http://www.lavanguardia.com/vida/201...estrellas.html

----------


## sergi1907

Esta foto, lo siento que no tenga mucha calidad, es de esta noche desde el balcón de mi casa.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Sí, la Luna ha salido hoy bastante grande y rojiza.
A ver si esta tarde, me da tiempo y pongo la que he hecho yo.

----------


## Luján

http://ciencia.nasa.gov/ciencias-esp...l_marslanding/




> *Un espectáculo en el cielo, antes del aterrizaje en Marte**29 de julio de 2012:* Cada vez que la NASA logra  aterrizar un vehículo explorador en Marte (incluso cuando solo hace el  intento) eso es razón suficiente para celebrar. El 5 de agosto, el  firmamento mismo se alineará para conmemorar el evento.     
>        Tan solo algunas horas antes de que la nave espacial que  transporta al Laboratorio de Ciencia de Marte (Mars Science Laboratory o  MSL, por su sigla en idioma inglés) llegue al Planeta Rojo y deposite a  Curiosity (Curiosidad, en idioma español) en un espeluznante descenso,  que quienes planificaron la misión han apodado los "siete minutos del  terror", Marte mismo formará parte de un espectáculo especial en los  cielos de la Tierra. Junto con Saturno y Espiga o "Spica" (una estrella  azul gigante en la constelación de Virgo), el Planeta Rojo formará un  "Triángulo Marciano", el cual será visible desde prácticamente todos los  lugares de nuestro planeta.     
>          Este nuevo video de ScienceCast explica cómo encontrar el  "Triángulo Marciano" el próximo 5 de agosto (en idioma inglés).  Referencias: Saturn = Saturno, Spica = Spiga, Mars = Marte. [Reproducir el video]       
> 
>        Vaya afuera después del atardecer del 5 de agosto y mire hacia el  Oeste, en la dirección en la cual el Sol poniente ha desaparecido. En  cuanto el cielo se tiña de negro, un triángulo compuesto por luces de  primera magnitud emergerá en el crepúsculo. Los vértices son Marte,  Saturno y Espiga. Juntos forman un triángulo equilátero de alrededor de 5  grados de cada lado. Esto quiere decir que podría cubrir el Triángulo  Marciano con la palma de su mano, si extiende el brazo. También cabría  cómodamente dentro del cazo de la Osa Mayor. Lo estrecho del triángulo  lo hace especialmente llamativo.     
>        Estos tres objetos son muy distintos entre sí: Marte es un pequeño  planeta rocoso relativamente cercano a la Tierra; Saturno es un gigante  gaseoso con unos espectaculares anillos, que se ubica a medio camino  desde aquí al fin del sistema solar; Espiga es un sistema binario de  estrellas masivas localizado al otro lado del brazo espiral de la  galaxia en la cual nos encontramos. No obstante, ellos brillan con la  misma intensidad con la cual se los ve desde la Tierra. En la escala de  brillo astronómico, los tres están ubicados en la primera magnitud. Esto  hace que sean fáciles de detectar a simple vista.     
>        La verdadera acción comienza poco después de que el Triángulo Marciano siga al Sol y se hunda debajo del horizonte:     
>        Aproximadamente a las 10:30 de la noche (hora del Pacífico), la  cápsula de ingreso de Curiosity se adentrará de golpe en la parte  superior de la atmósfera de Marte, lo cual elevará la temperatura  alrededor del escudo térmico a 2100 °C; esto es más de dos veces más  caliente que la lava basáltica.     
>          Para obtener toda la información y actualizaciones sobre la misión de Curiosity, visite el Portal de Marte, de la NASA (en idioma inglés).       
> ...

----------


## F. Lázaro

¿Sogas? ¿Navajas? ¿Artefactos pirotécnicos?

Me da a mí, que ese cacharro se va a pegar un chufazo contra el suelo que menudo cráter va a hacer  :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Pues al final, parece ser que ha funcionado ese descenso a lo McGiver  :Big Grin: 




> http://www.hoy.es/rc/20120806/mas-ac...208051601.html
> 
> *El 'Curiosity' aterriza con éxito en Marte*
> 
> *- La sonda de la NASA supera los 'siete minutos de terror' del descenso y se posa en el suelo del planeta rojo
> - Con una longitud de tres metros y 75 kilos de instrumentos científicos, el MSL es la misión más compleja enviada a Marte
> - El 'Curiosity' aterrizó en el cráter Gale, donde trabajará los próximos dos años buscando indicios de vida*
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## jlois

Sin pretender entrar en ningún tipo de polémica que no llegue a ningún lugar más que al planteamiento de la duda, me encuentro muy suspicaz ante este tipo de "eventos" interestelares de los que en muchas ocasiones tenemos confirmación del éxito de estas empresas precisamente por aquella que tiene que justificar una ingente cantidad de dinero.
No quiero decir con esto que este "aparatito" no se encuentre ya sobre Marte, ni mucho menos, pero me parece un poco , como lo diría, curioso o excepcional, que jugándoselo todo a una carta, y en esta carta se encontrasen mil y una combinaciones para que todo saliese mal, fuese este el acontecimiento final, que todo saliese bien.
Como he dicho , no dudo de la profesionalidad de todo el personal que ha colaborado y está haciéndolo para que el proyecto sea exitoso, e incluso , no dudo que con tanto seguimiento desde todas partes de este planeta se está haciendo de las distintas operaciones , esto todo no sea verdad ( sería un poco complicado reunir a tanta gente en un engaño general ),  pero me viene a la mente una película que ya hace bastante tiempo trataba sobre la posibilidad de que se realizase un montaje para hacer creible un viaje a la Luna... no me acuerdo ahora mismo del título pero daba que pensar en estas cuestiones... jejeje.
De todas formas, como ya digo, hoy en día es complicado que con tanto seguimiento desde tantas estaciones y con las comunicaciones de hoy en día que este caso de montaje llegue a suceder... Bueno, quien sabe... todo es cuestión de dinero... y aquí son más de 2000 millones de dólares. 
Creo que soy demasiado suspicaz...

----------


## REEGE

Jlois... y encima éstos son capaces de estar rodando toda ésta "historia" en algún estudio de cine...jejeje
Yo no gastaría y menos en éstos días, tanto dinero en experimentos de éste tipo, si hay más vida y cosas en otros sitios, que nos encuentren a nosotros!! :Big Grin:

----------


## Luján

> Jlois... y encima éstos son capaces de estar rodando toda ésta "historia" en algún estudio de cine...jejeje
> Yo no gastaría y menos en éstos días, tanto dinero en experimentos de éste tipo, si hay más vida y cosas en otros sitios, que nos encuentren a nosotros!!


Hay que tener en cuenta que al ritmo que vamos destrozando este planeta, dentro de muy poco tendremos que emigrar a otro. Y Marte es la mejor opción, de momento, pese a que la Luna esté más cerca.


En cuanto a la veracidad o no de toto este follón, hay un detalle que suele olvidarse y que es, al menos para mí, prueba concluyente de que Armstrong y Aldrin sí que pisaron la Luna. Y es que aquella era la época más cruda de la Guerra Fría. Si los Estados Unidos hubieran hecho todo ese montaje, la URSS no habría tardado en echarlo por tierra.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> En cuanto a la veracidad o no de toto este follón, hay un detalle que suele olvidarse y que es, al menos para mí, prueba concluyente de que Armstrong y Aldrin sí que pisaron la Luna. Y es que aquella era la época más cruda de la Guerra Fría. Si los Estados Unidos hubieran hecho todo ese montaje, la URSS no habría tardado en echarlo por tierra.


Pero sí que es cuanto menos sospechoso es que hayan desaparecido todas las cintas de aquellos momentos, aquel misterioso viento lunar que hacía ondear la bandera, que no aparezca ni una sola estrella en la foto, hay algunas cosillas que son inexplicables hoy por hoy.

También es cierto, como bien dices, si hubiese sido un montaje, con la cantidad de espionaje y demás que había en aquellos tiempos, los servicios secretos de la URSS no hubiesen tardado demasiado tiempo en descubrirlo. No sé...

Y lo más curioso... fueron hace casi 40 años, y hoy por hoy, no tienen narices a llegar a la Luna. De hecho, ya hemos visto cómo algunas misiones tripuladas han tenido problemas hasta para llegar a la ISS. Ahora dicen que pronto quieren ir otra vez a la Luna para montar una base...




> http://www.20minutos.es/noticia/31790/0/LUNA/NASA/2015/
> 
> *El hombre volverá a la Luna entre 2015 y 2020*
> 
> La última vez que lo hizo fue en 1972. El proyecto que maneja la Nasa para el próximo viaje es la construcción de "un puesto avanzado lunar similar a los puestos multinacionales que existen en la Antártida".

----------


## Luján

> Pero sí que es cuanto menos sospechoso es que hayan desaparecido todas las cintas de aquellos momentos, aquel misterioso viento lunar que hacía ondear la bandera, que no aparezca ni una sola estrella en la foto, hay algunas cosillas que son inexplicables hoy por hoy.
> 
> También es cierto, como bien dices, si hubiese sido un montaje, con la cantidad de espionaje y demás que había en aquellos tiempos, los servicios secretos de la URSS no hubiesen tardado demasiado tiempo en descubrirlo. No sé...
> 
> Y lo más curioso... fueron hace casi 40 años, y hoy por hoy, no tienen narices a llegar a la Luna. De hecho, ya hemos visto cómo algunas misiones tripuladas han tenido problemas hasta para llegar a la ISS. Ahora dicen que pronto quieren ir otra vez a la Luna para montar una base...


Las cintas estarán en algún almacén olvidado.

Si hubiese sido un fraude, en un estudio de televisión tampoco habría viento, por lo que lo de la bandera se cae por su propio peso. Además, cualquier paño sujeto sólo por un borde vertical y por el superior (estaba así sujeta para que no quedara caída) no queda perefectamente tiesa, y menos si el lado vertical no está vertical y el superior horizontal tampoco está horizontal. Puedes hacer la prueba en casa, verás que el paño se arrugará. Si a eso le sumas la "calidad" de la foto y el juego de luces, ya está todo dicho.

En cuanto a las estrellas, más de lo mismo. La película utilizada no es ninguna maravilla, pese a ser de lo mejor de la época. Con el grano que se observa es fácil entender que las estrellas no fueran captadas. Más aún cuando no se enfoca precisamente el cielo. Si aquí sacas una foto con la luminosidad que había en la Luna, y quieres que salgan los detalles del suelo, las estrellas quedarían difuminadas en el cielo. Más aún cuando son muchas más, por lo que cada una de ellas destaca mucho menos de su entorno.

Hace 40 años la carrera espacial lo era todo, y los fondos llegaban a la NASA como el Amazonas al Atlántico. Ahora, sin guerra fría, las prioridades son otras, y los fondos de la NASA son como el Tajo después de Bolarque. En cuanto a la tecnología, ahce 40 años era tan simple que o funcionaba o funcionaba. Hoy en día, un error de cálculo en uno de los procesadores de uno de los elementos (pese a la redundancia) puede llevar al traste la misión. Por curioso que parezca, antes era más sencillo preparar un transbordador. Todo era analógico. No había cuelgues ni pantallazos azules.

Como detalle de que la última tecnología no es siempre la mejor, Allá por 1993 la NASA estaba preparando una misión a Marte (el Pathfinder). En su diseño original, el rover utilizaría un Intel Pentium para procesar el control de las ruedas. En 1994 se descubrió que el Pentium sufría de un gravísimo problema en cálculos de coma flotante. Así pues, se decidió sustituir el Pentium por seis procesadores 80386, uno por rueda, dando así mucha más estabilidad a la computación.

----------


## Varanya

Para los escépticos y seguidores de la teoría de la conspiración.

Versión del tema recogido en la Wikipedia en la que se explican todas las dudas y falsos mitos:

*Teorías de la conspiración de los alunizajes del Programa Apolo*


Otras página de desmontaje de dudas y falsos mitos:

*El hombre si fue a la Luna*

*10 mitos sobre la llegada a la Luna*


La típica broma del día de los Santos Incentes (en un página de ciencia muy buena y recomendable):

*El documental que la NASA ha censurado en todo el mundo*


Recopìlación de películas sobre el tema y "falsos documentales" sobre como se hizo el montaje. Kubrick se rio de mucha gente con el suyo:

*Leyendas Urbanas del Cine: Kubrick, la luna y Barry Lyndon*


Saludos

----------


## perdiguera

¿Alguien se acuerda de las perseidas?
Esta noche y mañana es el mejor momento para verlas.
Estoy esperándolas.

----------


## Luján

Nosotros vamos a subir esta noche. A ver qué tal se da.

----------


## REEGE

Yo me iré con María y unos amigos a una casa de campo en una pedanía y esperemos ver un ratillo de estrellas...
Que tengo que pedir un montón de deseos!!!!!! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ben-amar

> Yo me iré con María y unos amigos a una casa de campo en una pedanía y esperemos ver un ratillo de estrellas...
> *Que tengo que pedir un montón de deseos!!!!!!*


Si es que te toque la loteria.........Lo siento, ya esta pedido

----------


## Luján

> Yo me iré con María y unos amigos a una casa de campo en una pedanía y esperemos ver un ratillo de estrellas...
> Que tengo que pedir un montón de deseos!!!!!!


Eso de pedir deseos en una lluvia de estrellas es hacer trampas.

Se piden cuando se ve una suelta, fuera de las lluvias de estrellas. Si no, anoche, en una hora, yo hubiera podido pedir como 10 o 12.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Yo las estuve viendo un rato, pero a las 3 ya no podía más y me fui a planchar la almohada, estaba matado de ayer...

----------


## embalses al 100%

Yo estuve toda la madrugada por ahí, y en un par de ratos vi dos o tres, pero anoche no miraba precisamente el cielo  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue: .
Pero sí puede divisar bien la triple alineación.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os subo un par de lunas, de las tardes del viernes y el sábado, y algunas fotos del amanecer del sábado en la Serena (la silueta del castillo que se ve en la sierra es la del de Puebla de Alcocer):













Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## REEGE

Esa, esa es la que ví yo, pero un poco más lejos Los Terrines!! :Embarrassment:  
Grandes esas fotos de la Luna al atardecer... está muy chula hoy y ayer, después de que esos calores hayan bajado, lo que hace que tengamos un cielo más vistoso!!

----------


## frfmfrfm

Gracias Los terrines por las fotos, me gustan todas.
Un saludo amigo.

----------


## Luján

Hoy toca la segunda luna llena del mes, o lo que se conoce como Blue Moon:

*"Blue Moon" o Luna Azul*http://suite101.net/article/blue-moon-o-luna-azul-a82326




> _Esta noche tendremos la segunda luna llena del mes de agosto, también llamada "Luna Azul". Se trata de un fenómeno poco común que conviene no perderse._Se le denomina “Luna Azul” a la segunda luna llena que se produce en un mismo mes. Se trata de un fenómeno muy poco común, y la tradición dice que dicha luna se verá de color azul. Así mismo, existen numerosas supersticiones asociadas con esta luna. Sin embargo, la explicación científica es mucho más simple.
> *Qué es la Luna Azul*El ciclo lunar se completa cada 29,53 días, es decir, que cada 29,53 días, se repite una luna llena. Generalmente, esto provoca que sólo haya una luna llena por mes. Sin embargo, en ciertas ocasiones, pueden darse dos lunas llenas en el mismo mes. Es lo que ha ocurrido este mes de agosto. La primera luna llena se dio el día 1 y esta noche, 31 de agosto, tendremos la denominada “Luna Azul”.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Bueno, el otro día estuve probando a tirar fotos del sol con la cámara grande, algo que no había hecho nunca hasta ahora. Se pueden distinguir tres manchas. 

A ver si la próxima vez ajusto mejor los parámetros de la cámara para que se vean mejor, esta la tiré a lo bestia simplemente por probar a ver qué tal salía.

----------


## ceheginero joven

> Bueno, el otro día estuve probando a tirar fotos del sol con la cámara grande, algo que no había hecho nunca hasta ahora. Se pueden distinguir tres pequeñas manchas.
> 
> A ver si la próxima vez ajusto mejor los parámetros de la cámara para que se vean mejor.


Muy buena F. Lázaro!!!

Como has conseguido sacar así el sol? En mi cámara, por mucho que cierre el diafragma y ponga la velocidad de obturación mas rápida, a mi se sale quemada la fotografía...

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Muy buena F. Lázaro!!!
> 
> Como has conseguido sacar así el sol? En mi cámara, por mucho que cierre el diafragma y ponga la velocidad de obturación mas rápida, a mi se sale quemada la fotografía...


Eso hay que hacerlo con un filtro solar, sino es imposible.

----------


## embalses al 100%

O con papel fotográfico hice yo unas fotos de un eclipse solar. Así también sirve.
Soy yo, ¿o está el Sol achatado por los "Polos", también?

----------


## F. Lázaro

> O con papel fotográfico hice yo unas fotos de un eclipse solar. Así también sirve.
> Soy yo, ¿o está el Sol achatado por los "Polos", también?


El Sol no es una esfera perfecta, dependiendo de sus ciclos está más achatado o menos.

Con respecto a los filtros, a nivel casero podemos utilizar o *papel de mylar o láminas baader*. Para las manchas solares el que más se utiliza es el filtro de mylar. Compras un buen trozo, lo recortas y lo ajustas para que cubra toda la abertura del telescopio o del objetivo de la cámara.

Para los que tienen cámaras réflex, una cosa que podéis si no os queréis gastar un pastón en un filtro profesional es coger y comprar un filtro cualquiera (un UV por ejemplo) y también tenéis que comprar un trozo de papel de mylar o una lámina baader. Cogéis y desmontáis el filtro y lo sustituis por el papel de mylar o la baader. Así ya tenéis un filtro solar casero y que os enroscará perfectamente en la cámara.

A nivel profesional, hay multitud de filtros más complejos, H alfa y tropecientos más, eso sí, preparad la cartera...

----------


## ceheginero joven

Buenas noches colegas!

Os dejo una imagen de la Luna hace un rato:




Saludos

----------


## Los terrines

> Buenas noches colegas!
> 
> Os dejo una imagen de la Luna hace un rato:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos


Ostrassss!

----------


## embalses al 100%

Fotaza, Ceheginero.

----------


## Luján

hoy he estado tentado de coger el telescopio y subir a la azotea, pero al final se torció la noche.

----------


## F. Lázaro

http://www.abc.es/20120927/ciencia/a...209272217.html

*El Curiosity encuentra un cauce de agua en Marte*

*La NASA asegura que se han encontrado rocas talladas y moldeadas por corrientes en la superficie*


*Los fragmentos de Marte (izquierda) son muy parecidos a los de la Tierra (derecha), por lo que sí que exitió agua en el Planeta Rojo*

Aunque ya se habían encontrado indicios de agua en Marte, ahora el Curiosity ha dado un paso más en esta investigación. El robot de la NASA ha encontrado evidencias de que por el Planeta Rojo discurrió en su momento un riachuelo, a juzgar por las rocas con las que cuenta el planeta, que fueron talladas y moldeadas por corrientes de agua en la superficie.

La NASA ha sido la encargada de dar a conocer esta noticia y asegura que los científicos están ya estudiando las imágenes de piedras, cuyos tamaños y formas pueden ofrecer muchas pistas sobre la velocidad y el flujo de la corriente que, en su momento, discurrió por el Planeta Rojo.

«Por el tamaño de las gravas, podemos interpretar que el agua se movía alrededor de 3 pies por segundo, con una profundidad que a una persona le llegaría al menos hasta los tobillos, y quizás hasta la cadera», ha explicado uno de los investigadores de la misión, William Dietrich, de la Universidad de California. «Llevamos mucho tiempo trabajando en esto y se ha especulado mucho. Se han lanzado múltiples hipótesis sobre los canales de Marte. Pero esta es la primera vez que realmente hemos visto piedras que fueron transportadas por agua en la superficie de planeta. Ya no estamos especulando sobre el tamaño de los sedimentos, sino que lo estamos observando directamente», ha dicho Dietrich.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Creo que aún le quedan muchas más sorpresas al Curiosity.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Mirad los pelotazos que se pegan los astronautas en la ISS.

El vídeo pondrá que es café... pero eso no parece café precisamente  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Los terrines

El torrefacto que tomo yo a pocos kilómetros de mi casa, pasando la frontera portuguesa, creo que caería al suelo a pesar de la falta de gravedad.

Un saludo cordial a todos.

----------


## Luján

Es que el café americano es más agua que café

----------


## F. Lázaro

> El torrefacto que tomo yo a pocos kilómetros de mi casa, pasando la frontera portuguesa, creo que *caería al suelo a pesar de la falta de gravedad*.


Jajaja, además que sí.

Ese olorcito cuando uno va llegando a Campo Maior...  :Big Grin:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Es que el café americano es más agua que café


Más conocido como "aguachirri".  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ceheginero joven

Buenas noches. Os dejo un par de fotos de la Luna esta noche. Espero que os gusten.

La primera, a tamaño normal:



Y os dejo un enlace para que veáis la segunda a tamaño completo: http://img834.imageshack.us/img834/8688/img1535copia.jpg

Saludos

----------


## perdiguera

Un poco más y se ve algún resto de algún instrumento. Muy buena foto.

----------


## sergi1907

HD 40307 se encuentra a solo 42 años luz, en un sistema formado por una estrella y seis planetas.

Un equipo internacional de astrónomos han hallado una Supertierra (un planeta con el doble de masa que la Tierra) que puede ser adecuado para albergar vida debido a posición en el espacio. Este exoplaneta orbita alrededor de una estrella y forma parte de un sistema formado por seis planetas.

El autor principal del trabajo, el finlandés Mikko Tuomi, ha señalado que, en un principio, se creía que el sistema tenía tres planetas en órbitas muy cercanas a la estrella y que podrían contener agua líquida. Fue estudiando estos cuerpos cuando se ha descubierto que había más planetas candidatos a albergar vida en el mismo sistema.

"Hemos sido pioneros en nuevas técnicas de análisis de datos, incluyendo el uso de la longitud de onda como filtro para reducir la influencia de la actividad en la señal de la estrella. Esto incrementó significativamente la sensibilidad y permitió revelar los tres nuevos planetas alrededor del sol conocido como HD 40307", ha explicado Tuomi.

Para los investigadores, de los tres nuevos planetas encontrados, el de mayor interés es el que tiene la órbita más externa a la estrella. Tiene una masa siete veces mayor que la de la Tierra y su órbita está a una distancia similar a la de la Tierra con respecto al Sol, por lo que recibe una cantidad similar de energía y, por tanto, tiene posibiliades de ser habitable.

Además, los astrónomos han indicado que se baraja que en la Supertierra haya agua líquida y que tenga una atmósfera estable para soportar la vida. Del mismo modo, han apuntado que "es probable que el planeta gire sobre su propio eje a medida que orbita alrededor de la estrella y cree un efecto diurno y nocturno del planeta". "No hay forma mejor de crear un entorno similar a la Tierra", ha señalado Tuomi.

Aunque a principios de este año la nave espacial Kepler ha encontrado un planeta con una órbita similar, los autores del trabajo, publicado en Astronomy & Astrophysics, han señalado que este, llamado Kepler 22d, se encuentra a 600 años luz de la Tierra, mientras que la nueva Supertierra está mucho más cercana, concretamente a 42 años luz de la Tierra.

"Descubrimientos como este son realmente emocionantes, y estos sistemas serán blancos naturales para la próxima generación de grandes telescopios, tanto en tierra como en espacio ", concluye Tuomi.

http://sociedad.elpais.com/sociedad/...65_329016.html

----------


## Luján

Sí, vale. muy bien. Pero de nada nos sirve, como humanidad, pues aún no podemos llegar a él. Y para cuando pudiéramos llegar, ya casi estaríamos extintos.

Ahora tocará analizar las emisiones del planeta, para intentar identificar algún rasgo electromagnético que identifique claramente la existencia de vida extraterrestre "inteligente".

----------


## F. Lázaro

Bueno, si alguno de ustedes va a viajar a Australia o Nueva Zelanda el próximo martes, sabed que:

----------


## Luján

Bueno, pero eso de viajar en martes 13, como que no.  :Wink:

----------


## REEGE

Yo tengo la agenda muy apretada en el Fresnedas, por lo que no podré ni asistir a Nueva Zelanda ni Australia ese día.
Como siento no poder ir!! :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

http://www.lavanguardia.com/programa...-rapa-nui.html

Vídeo sobre Australia

----------


## F. Lázaro

Recuerdo a todos los aficionados a la astronomía, que el día 28 hay un penumbral de Luna que tan sólo será visible en la parte noreste del país, a la salida de la luna.

Además, dadas las condiciones, penumbral y a la salida de la luna, hay que estar muy, pero que muy fino para poder observar el detalle del eclipse, además de ir a alguna playa o subirse a algún monte con el mar de horizonte para verlo cuanto antes, por lo que no merece ni la pena pasar frío por este eclipse.

Aun así, por si a alguien le interesa, aquí dejo los datos:



El final del eclipse será a las 17:50:59 CET, así que los que quieran ver algo, ya podéis correr en iros a la playa o alguna montaña para ver la salida de la Luna cuanto antes, sino, cuando quiera asomar la Luna en zonas urbanas en la zona noreste de la Península, el eclipse ha pasado ya de largo.

Para más info: http://eclipse.gsfc.nasa.gov/LEplot/...2012Nov28N.pdf

----------


## perdiguera

Por lo que ahí has puesto parece que los de Extremadura, Galicia y Andalucía son los que mejor están posicionados para verlo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Por lo que ahí has puesto parece que los de Extremadura, Galicia y Andalucía son los que mejor están posicionados para verlo.


Sí, seguro  :Big Grin: 

Bueno, en Andalucía, si te subes al Mulhacén puede que sí que lo veas...

----------


## embalses al 100%

Os dejo una cosilla que me he encontrado en cazatormentas.net...

*Una supertormenta es captada por la Sonda Cassini en Saturno*

29.11.12. A menudo destacamos en esta sección imágenes satelitales de relevante interés meteorológico. Nuestro Planeta nos ofrece cada día interesantes formaciones nubosas pequeña y gran escala, así como diferentes eventos medioambientales fotografiados por los satélites de la órbita terrestre. Pero hoy prestamos nuestra atención a Saturno: allí la sonda espacial Cassini de la NASA ha captado una espectacular supertormenta en el polo Norte.

No es la primera vez que el planeta de los anillos maravilla a la comunidad científica por algún evento meteorológico de especial interés. El pasado 27 de noviembre, desde una distancia de unos 361.000 Km fue fotografiado un enorme vórtice, correspondiente a una gran tormenta desatada en aquel planeta.

Además de la gran superficie que abarca la tempestad, lo curioso de estas imágenes que podemos ver a gran resolución en la web de la NASA, radica en que esa zona de Saturno era hasta hace poco una región con muchas dificultades para ser observada.

Los largos inviernos del polo norte saturniano, de 15 años aproximadamente, han dejado sin luz directa del sol a aquella zona hasta hace tres años, por lo que sólo era posible realizar fotografías con sensores infrarrojos hasta entonces.

Ahora se han podido hacer estas capturas en modo visible. Los astrónomos y especialistas en la meteorología de Saturno, utilizarán estas imágenes para entender la génesis de estos sistemas nubosos, de apariencia similar a los sistemas tropicales que se forman en la Tierra. De hecho, se cree que la formación es similar en ambos casos.








Las imágenes, son impresionantes

----------


## F. Lázaro

¿Cuánto alcanza ese bigardo en la escala de Saffir-Simpson?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luján

Impresionante.

Ahora que me acuerdo.

Fijaros qué podemos ver estos días, especialmente a la fecha y hora indicadas en la imagen:



Y por el otro lado, la Luna cerca de júpiter y Aldebarán (Alfa-Tauro).

----------


## sergi1907

La agencia explica que a veces los cristales de hielo convierten la atmósfera en una especie de lente gigante provocando este efecto.


Fotografía en la que se observa la luna con cuatro halos desde Navacerrada Dani Caxete

Barcelona. (Redacción).- La página web de la NASA ha elegido hoy como imagen astronómica del día una fotografía de la luna rodeada por cuatro halos tomada desde Navacerrada y que se hizo el pasado sábado.
La agencia estadounidense explica que a veces la caída de cristales de hielo convierten la atmósfera en una especie de lente gigante provocando arcos y halos que aparecen alrededor del Sol o de la Luna.
Los halos y arcos, según la NASA, suelen durar de minutos a horas, por lo que si se ve uno, la agencia recomienda invitar a familiares, amigos o vecinos a compartir esta visión inusual del cielo.

http://www.lavanguardia.com/vida/201...#ixzz2E5M3At13

----------


## ceheginero joven

Buenas noches. Vuelvo con algunas fotos que hice hace poco mas de una semana, a la luz de la Luna Llena

El punto de la izquierda es Jupiter:





Me encantaba la luz que había esa noche:







Lo que hacen las largas exposiciónes... Aunque parezca que es la luz del sol, es la de la Luna



Saludos cordiales

----------


## sergi1907

La Sociedad de Observadores de Meteoros y Cometas recomienda que el centro de visión se encuentre alejado de la Luna y en un lugar sin contaminación.


Superposición de varias imágenes del la lluvia de estrellas de las Perseidas fortphoto en Flickr

Madrid. (Europa Press).- La lluvia de Gemínidas visible desde el pasado viernes se podrá observar en "condiciones excepcionales" a partir de este jueves 13 de diciembre, con Luna Nueva, según ha explicado la Sociedad de Observadores de Meteoros y Cometas en España.
Las Gemínidas es una lluvia que produce meteoros de velocidad moderada, brillantes en muchos casos, que puede observarse casi desde que anochece. La actividad puede alcanzar los 120 meteoros por hora, y mantenerse hasta 36 horas en ese nivel, tal como ocurrió en 1996.
Según ha explicado esta sociedad, la mayor actividad se espera el día 13 de diciembre a las 23.30 horas. Además, las noches más indicadas para la observación de este fenómeno serán las del 12 al 15 de este mes, especialmente cuando el radiante culmine su altura máxima.
Entre las recomendaciones de esta sociedad se incluye que el centro de visión se encuentre alejado de la Luna y estar en un lugar sin contaminación lumínica. Además, apunta a que la noche previa y siguiente a la Luna Nueva, la actividad será también alta y suele haber un número considerable de meteoros.
El radiante de las Gemínidas culmina alrededor de las 14.00 horas. Bastante al norte del ecuador, el radiante aparece alrededor del atardecer, y alcanza una elevación útil a partir de las primeras horas de la noche en adelante. En el hemisferio sur el radiante aparece sólo alrededor de la medianoche, o más tarde aún.


http://www.lavanguardia.com/ciencia/...#ixzz2EyCj2Bab

----------


## Varanya

*Invierno de 2012: llega a las 12.12 del viernes y será el más corto desde hace siglos*




> Es seguro que el día 21, señalado como "el fin del mundo" por las interpretaciones erróneas del calendario maya, llega el invierno. Comienza este viernes 21 de diciembre a las 12.12 horas y será el más corto desde hace siglos, según se recoge en el convenio astronómico, , aprobado por el Instituto Geográfico Nacional (IGN), dependiente del Ministerio de Fomento. Comenzará este viernes, 21 de diciembre, a las 12.12 (hora oficial peninsular) y la primavera se iniciará el día 20 de marzo de 2013.
> 
> IGN detalle que el inicio de las estaciones viene dado, por convenio, por aquellos instantes en que la Tierra se encuentra en unas determinadas posiciones en su órbita alrededor del Sol. En el caso del invierno, apunta que esta posición se da en el punto de la eclíptica en el que el Sol alcanza su posición más austral.
> 
> ¿POR QUÉ SE LE LLAMA SOLSTICIO?
> 
> Precisamente, el día que esto sucede, el Sol alcanza su máxima declinación sur y durante varios días su altura máxima al mediodía no cambia, y por eso, a esta circunstancia se la llama también solsticio ("sol quieto") de invierno. En este instante en el hemisferio sur se inicia el verano.
> 
> De hecho, el día del solsticio de invierno corresponde al de menor duración del año. Alrededor de esta fecha se encuentran el día en que el Sol sale más tarde y aquél en que se pone más pronto.
> ...

----------


## REEGE

Gracias Varanya, buen documento!!
Ah, y no estoy de acuerdo en una cosa...
El día 22 de diciembre, como me toque la Lotería, me va a faltar día, lo voy hacer el más largo de mi vida!!! :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Vamos hoy con una historia que por desgracia demasiada gente desconoce, tal vez porque los medios en su momento no le dieron importancia.

Lo que pudo ser y no fue... Aunque parezca mentira, durante la década de los 90 España estuvo a punto de tener su propio lanzador de satélites:



Este país hasta entonces nunca había tenido una participación en materia espacial acorde con su nivel de desarrollo y poder económico, en aquellas fechas, la 8ª potencia económica mundial (que tiempos...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ). Hasta entonces, la experiencia espacial española se limitaba al lanzamiento de los satélites Intasat, Minisat y UPM Sat, el programa de telecomunicaciones Hispasat y el astronauta Pedro Duque.

Pero este panorama habría sido diferente si se hubiera completado el desarrollo de un lanzador de satélites propio, que habría supuesto un acceso al espacio mas fácil y autónomo para el país, no siendo necesaria la ayuda extranjera. Y estuvo cerca de ser realidad... su nombre: Capricornio.




Esta historia empezó en 1992, cuando el INTA anunció sus planes para desarrollar un cohete lanzador capaz de colocar en órbita satélites de hasta 100 Kg a una altura de 600 Km. En su diseño se decidió por utilizar en la primera etapa del cohete el motor utilizado por el misil balístico Argentino Cóndor-2, lo que acabaría trayendo problemas políticos. 

Se habría tratado de un lanzador capaz de poner cargas típicas de 100 kg en una órbita polar de 600 km de altura. El INTA desarrollaría una segunda etapa propia, mientras que todavía no se había decidido nada sobre la tercera etapa. Se planeó realizar los primeros lanzamientos desde la base de El Arenosillo, situado en la costa atlántica de la península, y más tarde se realizarían lanzamientos desde las Islas Canarias.

Tan adelantado estaba el proyecto que ya se pensaba en construir el "Cabo Cañaveral" español, y se eligió la isla de El Hierro para instalar una base de lanzamiento espacial: http://www.parcan.es/pub/bop/4L/1998/060/Bo060.pdf

Finalmente, las presiones de Estados Unidos para que el Condor 2 no llegase a producción tuvo como consecuencia la pérdida progresiva de interés en el proyecto Capricornio.

En 1997 el proyecto pareció revitalizarse con el anuncio realizado por el INTA en la Exhibición Aérea de París el 16 de junio de que se utilizaría como primera etapa un cohete Castor 4B estadounidense. El INTA contrató a la firma Thiokol para proporcionar los motores para las dos primeros lanzamientos, programándose el vuelo inaugural para 1999, lanzando una carga total de 50 kg en una órbita polar heliosincrónica de 700 km de altura. La carga se repartiría entre dos nanosatélites: el Nanosat 01 desarrollado por el propio INTA , que proporcionaría un enlace de comunicaciones entre España y su base en la Antártida ; y el satélite de comunicaciones Venus, desarrollado entre la Universidad Politécnica de Madrid y otras universidades de México y Argentina, y con el que los estudiantes obtendrían experiencia en el diseño y construcción de satélites.

Finalmente, el gobierno no proporcionó los fondos necesarios, y el proyecto fue cancelado unos meses después.

Como siempre en este país, cediendo al chantaje de otros países. De haber salido adelante el proyecto Capricornio, podría haber tenido dos usos: civil y militar. Y el segundo fue el problema...

Esto ya es una suposición mía, pero creo no andar muy desencaminado al decir que tanto EEUU como Inglaterra presionaron todo lo posible para que España abandonara el proyecto del cohete Capricornio, no sea que nos diese por convertirlo de cohete a misil. Este "juguetito" podría alcanzar perfectamente las Islas Británicas en un tiro parabólico, algo por lo que la sociedad anglo-estadounidense no estaba por la labor, no sea que nos diese por apuntar hacia Inglaterra con un regalito dentro del cohete.

Además, este cohete hubiese sido un fantástico misil balístico para defendernos de todo el Magreb.

En fin. Aquí tenemos al Capricornio... expuesto en el museo de Cuatro Vientos:



Fuentes:

- http://oceanoestelar.blogspot.com.es...pricornio.html
- http://www.parcan.es/pub/bop/4L/1998/060/Bo060.pdf
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Capricornio_(cohete)

----------


## sergi1907

Los expertos han indicado que no hay peligro de colisión con el planeta, pero podría peligrar la seguridad de algunos satélites artificiales.


La línea verde representaría la ruta del asteroide 2012 DA14. La naranja, la órbita de satélites geoestacionarios

Madrid. (EP).- Un asteroide de 50 metros de diámetro que sigue la orbita de la Tierra, llamado 2012 DA14, pasará 'rozando' la Tierra el próximo mes de febrero. Los expertos han indicado que no hay peligro de colisión con el planeta, pero podría peligrar la seguridad de algunos satélites artificiales, ya que pasará a una distancia similar a la que se suelen colocar estos aparatos en órbita.
Concretamente, la roca espacial, descubierta en febrero de 2012 por el Observatorio Astronómico de La Sagra (Granada), se acercará a solo unos 27.000 kilómetros de la Tierra, una distancia menor a la de algunos de los satélites geoestacionarios.
El astrónomo Phil Plait, creador del blog , ha señalado que las probabilidades de un impacto con la Tierra "son tan bajas que son esencialmente cero". "Esto no descarta un impacto en una fecha futura, pero por ahora estamos a salvo", ha apuntado en su web. Del mismo modo, ha señalado que su paso cercano a los satélites "no debe ser objeto de preocupación", aunque en este caso no desmiente que existe algún tipo de peligro. Plait ha destacado que se trata "del paso más cercano de un asteroide de tamaño reseñable nunca antes registrado".
Después de este paso en el mes de febrero, se espera que 2012 DA14 se acerque aún más en 2020. "Aún así las probabilidades de un impacto serán menores que la probabilidad de que una persona sea alcanzada por un rayo en toda su vida: de 1 por 100.000", ha concluido el experto.


http://www.lavanguardia.com/ciencia/...#ixzz2HUoJZ1cP

----------


## Luján

Bueno, ya veremos si nos quedamos sin GPS (Aunque no sean geostacionarios), o sin el Plus.

----------


## F. Lázaro

La pregunta es si un paso tan cerca de la Tierra puede afectar a su órbita. Al pasar tan cerca, digo yo que el campo gravitatorio algo le hará.

----------


## perdiguera

> La pregunta es si un paso tan cerca de la Tierra puede afectar a su órbita. Al pasar tan cerca, digo yo que el campo gravitatorio algo le hará.


Efectivamente le hace algo, por eso en el 2020 pasará más cerca, hasta que nos dé o lo destruyamos antes de que nos dé.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Efectivamente le hace algo, por eso en el 2020 pasará más cerca, hasta que nos dé o lo destruyamos antes de que nos dé.


Con lo burros que son los yankies, ya los estoy viendo en 2020...

----------


## Luján

> La pregunta es si un paso tan cerca de la Tierra puede afectar a su órbita. Al pasar tan cerca, digo yo que el campo gravitatorio algo le hará.





> Efectivamente le hace algo, por eso en el 2020 pasará más cerca, hasta que nos dé o lo destruyamos antes de que nos dé.


La gravedad afecta a ambos cuerpos, tanto al asteroide como a la Tierra. Evidentemente, el efecto del primero sobre la segunda es prácticamente nulo. En cuanto al efecto de la tierra sobre el asteroide, ten por seguro que ya se habrá implementado en los cálculos de la trayectoria orbital del mismo.

El acercamiento en el próximo paso no solo se deberá a la influencia de la Tierra sobre el asteroide, sino a la influencia que sobre él hacen todos los cuerpos cercanos a su trayectoria y, por supuesto, el Sol. Incluso puede que ese acercamiento no sea más que una coincidencia. No dice nada sobre siguientes pasos. 

Me explico: La órbita terrestre no pasa siempre por los mismos puntos del espacio. Es decir, no se sobreescribe un año sobre el anterior. Esto significa que dentro de un año, la tierra no estará justo donde está ahora mismo. Puede que esté unos miles de kilómetros más cerca o más lejos del Sol, o más "arriba" o más "abajo".

----------


## Luján

Bueno, otro pedazo de roca puede impactar con la tierra en 2029, o más probablemente, en 2036:

http://www.nasa.gov/mission_pages/as...d20130110.html




> *NASA Rules Out Earth Impact in 2036 for Asteroid Apophis**01.10.13*
> 
> 
> 
> Asteroid Apophis was discovered on June 19, 2004. Image credit: UH/IA 
> › Larger viewPASADENA, Calif. -- NASA scientists at the agency's Jet Propulsion Laboratory in Pasadena, Calif., effectively have ruled out the possibility the asteroid Apophis will impact Earth during a close flyby in 2036. The scientists used updated information obtained by NASA-supported telescopes in 2011 and 2012, as well as new data from the time leading up to Apophis' distant Earth flyby yesterday (Jan. 9).
> Discovered in 2004, the asteroid, which is the size of three-and-a-half football fields, gathered the immediate attention of space scientists and the media when initial calculations of its orbit indicated a 2.7 percent possibility of an Earth impact during a close flyby in 2029. Data discovered during a search of old astronomical images provided the additional information required to rule out the 2029 impact scenario, but a remote possibility of one in 2036 remained - until yesterday.
> "With the new data provided by the Magdalena Ridge [New Mexico Institute of Mining and Technology] and the Pan-STARRS [Univ. of Hawaii] optical observatories, along with very recent data provided by the Goldstone Solar System Radar, we have effectively ruled out the possibility of an Earth impact by Apophis in 2036," said Don Yeomans, manager of NASA's Near-Earth Object Program Office at JPL. "The impact odds as they stand now are less than one in a million, which makes us comfortable saying we can effectively rule out an Earth impact in 2036. Our interest in asteroid Apophis will essentially be for its scientific interest for the foreseeable future."
> The April 13, 2029, flyby of asteroid Apophis will be one for the record books. On that date, Apophis will become the closest flyby of an asteroid of its size when it comes no closer than 19, 400 miles (31,300 kilometers) above Earth's surface.
> ...


Que traducido (por Google) viene a decir:




> *NASA descarta impacto para la Tierra en 2036 Asteroide Apophis**01.10.13*
> 
> 
> 
> Asteroide Apophis fue descubierto el 19 de junio de 2004. Crédito de la imagen: UH / IA > Vista Ampliada
> PASADENA, California - Los científicos de la NASA en el Laboratorio de Propulsión a Chorro en Pasadena, California, efectivamente han descartado la posibilidad el asteroide Apophis impactará la Tierra durante un sobrevuelo cercano en 2036. Los científicos utilizaron información actualizada obtenida por la NASA apoyados por telescopios en el 2011 y 2012, así como los datos nuevos desde el momento en que llevaron a la Tierra sobrevuelo distante de Apophis ayer (9 de enero).
> Descubierto en 2004, el asteroide, que tiene el tamaño de campos de fútbol de tres años y medio, se reunieron inmediatamente la atención de los científicos espaciales y los medios de comunicación cuando los cálculos iniciales de su órbita indica una posibilidad del 2,7 por ciento de un impacto con la Tierra durante su fin sobrevuelo en 2029. Los datos descubiertos durante el registro de viejas imágenes astronómicas proporcionaron la información adicional necesaria para descartar la hipótesis de impacto 2029, pero una posibilidad remota de que en 2036 se mantuvo una - hasta ayer.
> "Con los nuevos datos proporcionados por la Cordillera Magdalena [New México del Instituto de Minería y Tecnología] y el Pan-STARRS [Univ. Of Hawaii] observatorios ópticos, junto con datos muy recientes proporcionados por el radar Goldstone Solar System, hemos gobernado con eficacia la posibilidad de un impacto con la Tierra por Apophis en 2036 ", dijo Don Yeomans, director de Cercanos a la Tierra de la NASA Oficina del Programa de Objetos en el JPL. "Las probabilidades de impacto tal y como están ahora son menos de uno en un millón, lo que hace sentir cómodos diciendo que efectivamente puede descartar un impacto con la Tierra en 2036. Nuestro interés en asteroide Apophis será esencialmente por su interés científico para el futuro previsible".
> El 13 de abril de 2029, sobrevuelo del asteroide Apophis será uno de los libros de récords. En esa fecha, Apophis pasará a ser el más cercano sobrevuelo de un asteroide de su tamaño cuando se trata de no menos de 19, 400 millas (31,300 kilometros) por encima de la superficie terrestre.
> ...

----------


## perdiguera

Yo lo que me pregunto es cómo se verá en el cielo si como un cometa, una estrella fugaz aunque de mucha más duración o como un satélite luciendo con luz indirecta.
Lo pregunto porque a lo peor no estoy ya en el 2029 y casi seguro que en el 2036, si estoy, no estaré muy potable.

----------


## Luján

Dudo siquiera que se vea. En todo caso, como estrella fugaz no, seguro. Solo se vería así si entrara en la atmósfera y se consumiera.

Como cometa, tampoco, pues no creo que tenga ni el tamaño ni los componentes necesarios para ello. Los cometas están formados, aparte del núcleo rocoso, por capas de hielo y de gases solidificados que al contacto con el viento solar y con el aumento de temperatura al acercarse al Sol, se desprenden, formando la cabellera.

Para que se viera como satélite, debería tener una superficie altamente reflectante, cosa que dudo al ser pura y simple roca. Esta será la forma más probable, pero hará falta prismáticos o telescopios.

----------


## perdiguera

Gracias Luján por las aclaraciones.

¡Corto estoy últimamente! mira que decir lo de la estrella fugaz, si a 36.000 Km no hay  atmósfera.
Vamos que no lo veré, esté o no esté aquí.

----------


## F. Lázaro

*A la espera del cometa más espectacular de la historia*

*Dentro de unos meses la roca ISON podría verse incluso a la luz del día y convertirse en una sensación mundial*


JOHN CHUMACK
El cometa ISON, todavía un débil punto en el cielo

Astrónomos y observadores de todo el mundo permanecen atentos a la órbita del cometa ISON, descubierto en septiembre del pasado año por científicos rusos, y que va en camino de convertirse en uno de los más espectaculares de la historia. El próximo noviembre, cuando la roca se aproxime al Sol, algunas predicciones apuntan que podría ser superar en brillo a la Luna y ser visto a la luz del día. Si esto es así, no hay duda de que ISON se convertirá en una sensación mundial. Sin embargo, como ocurre con muchas personas, uno no puede fiarse de los cometas que acaba de conocer. Pueden ser impredecibles y defraudarnos con una trayectoria inesperada. Si el cometa acaba desintegrado en su acercamiento al Sol, se acabó el espectáculo.

ISON (C/2012 S1) fue descubierto el 21 de septiembre por los astrónomos rusos Vitali Nevski y Novichonok Artyom a través de imágenes tomadas con un telescopio reflector de 40 centímetros. Otros observadores del cielo no tardaron en ponerlo en su punto de mira y el Centro de Planetas Menores de la Unión Astronómica Internacional en Cambridge (Massachusetts, EE.UU.) confirmó el hallazgo.

Los investigadores rusos calcularon una órbita casi parabólica que dirige al cometa hacia el Sol. Esta órbita también sugiere que es un recién llegado de la nube de Oort, el cinturón de objetos helados rodea el Sistema Solar. En la actualidad, ISON se encuentra todavía lejos, cerca de la órbita de Júpiter, en la constelación de Géminis, moviéndose entre las cabezas de los gemelos Castor y Pollux, según explica John Chumack a Spaceweather.com desde un observatorio privado en Yellow Springs, en Ohio. «Todavía es muy débil, cerca de una magnitud 16, pero no se deje engañar. Podría convertirse en uno de los mejores cometas en muchos años», admite.

Visible de día
Efectivamente, el 28 de noviembre el cometa se acercará a solo 1,2 millones de kilómetros de la superficie del Sol, a aproximadamente 425.000 kilómetros por hora. Entonces pueden ocurrir dos cosas: que el cometa acabe desintegrado como muchos otros, lo cual supondrá una enorme desilusión, o que sobreviva y nos proporcione uno de los espectáculos celestes más increíbles que jamás hayamos contemplado. En ese caso, de la bola de hielo y rocas brotará una magnífica cola que la convertiría en uno de los cometas más espectaculares jamás vistos.

Las previsiones dicen que podría ser tan brillante como Marte y los más optimistas apuntan que podría superar varias veces a la Luna. Eso significa que incluso aparecería en el cielo junto al Sol durante el día. Algo impresionante. Las observaciones serían mejores desde el hemisferio norte. Por las fechas en las que puede aparecer, es inevitable acordarse de la estrella de Belén. Pero todavía es pronto para asegurarlo. Durante el verano, los astrónomos ya estarán seguros de si ISON es un visitante tan prometedor como parece.
http://www.abc.es/ciencia/20130116/a...301161150.html

----------


## Luján

Habrá que estar pendiente.

----------


## F. Lázaro

En la red he encontrado esta recreación del cometa, visible a plena luz del día... no sé, mucho me parece a mí...


Fuente: http://io9.com/5976499/once+in+a+cen...ng-the-daytime

----------


## F. Lázaro

10 años del Columbia...

http://www.elmundo.es/elmundo/2013/g...accidente.html

----------


## perdiguera

Un recorte de la luna de esta mañana


Tráfico aéreo

----------


## F. Lázaro

*Guía para seguir el paso del asteroide 2012 DA14 con prismáticos*

La observación del astro será crucial para determinar si podría colisionar con la Tierra en 2041



El asteroide 2012 DA14 pasará tan cerca de la Tierra el próximo 15 de febrero que se podrá ver incluso con unos simples prismáticos. El astro, descubierto por un observatorio español, se acercará a 27.000 kilómetros de nuestro planeta hacia las 20.30 (hora española) y su paso ayudará a los expertos a determinar su composición y a predecir el futuro comportamiento del asteroide. En menos de 40 años podría volver a aproximarse.

Cuando el próximo 15 de febrero el 2012 DA14, el asteroide descubierto hace un año por el observatorio español de La Sagra, se acerque a la Tierra (a unos 27.000 kilómetros de distancia) lo hará de una forma tan próxima que incluso se podrá avistar con unos prismáticos en lugares con poca contaminación lumínica, y se verá con más claridad con un telescopio. Así lo ha explicado la NASA y también lo ha confirmado a LaVanguardia.com Jaime Nomen, codescubridor del astro y Director de la estación robótica de La Sagra. El momento de mayor visibilidad será sobre las 19.24 GTM (20.24 hora peninsular). “Se podrá ver un punto de luz cruzando el cielo a bastante velocidad y hacia media noche se irá acercando a la estrella polar”, describe Nomen.

A pesar de la facilidad de avistamiento en España, será en Indonesia e India donde el astro se verá con mayor claridad. Y a pesar de que el acercamiento se dará el 15 de febrero, el paso del 2012 DA14 rozando la Tierra podrá verse durante varios días a través del telescopio. La NASA, a través del radar Goldstone (situado en el desierto de Mojave, California), y el resto de observatorios como el de La Sagra lo seguirán de cerca los días posteriores y de esta observación se espera extraer valiosa información como de qué material está compuesto el astro. Así, explica Nomen, si fuese de hierro las consecuencias de un posible impacto –descartado en esta ocasión- serían “más bestias”. El paso del 2012 DA14 también permitirá conocer la trayectoria que adoptará en el futuro. Todo apunta, explica el director, que cuando se acerque, la gravedad de la Tierra lo empujará completamente y “lo sacará de la órbita que lleva para meterlo en otra”. Los expertos creen que en función de cómo varíe esta órbita se podrán conocer las intenciones del asteroide y la posibilidad de colisión dentro de unas décadas.

*Colisión con la Tierra* 

La NASA conoce la órbita del 2012 DA14 y esto le permite asegurar con rotundidad que el próximo 15 de febrero no habrá colisión con la Tierra. A pesar de este mensaje tranquilizador, Nomen tiene claro que “en muchos miles de años” el 2012 DA14 acabará cayendo en la Tierra porque lleva una órbita muy paralela a la de nuestro planeta y “viaja con nosotros en un periodo de órbita muy parecido”. Los científicos aseguran que cada 1.200 años un asteroide impacta en la Tierra. Y más cerca en el tiempo, en 2041, el 2012 DA14 podría volver a “intimidarnos un poco”.

El último impacto de características similares a las del 2012 DA14 se dio en 1908, cuando un astro algo más pequeño (de unos 30-40 metros de diámetro) cayó en Tunguska, una zona aislada de Siberia. Devastó una zona de unos 1.200 kilómetros cuadrados. Nomen señala que en una hipotética colisión se podría haber generado un cráter de, aproximadamente, un kilómetro pero que las consecuencias “serían siempre zonales, nunca globales a nivel del planeta. No sería como la extinción de los dinosaurios”, detalla.

*Un descubrimiento ‘made in Spain’* 

El observatorio de La Sagra, dependiente del Observatorio Astronómico de Mallorca vive estos días con mucho ajetreo. La noche del 22 de febrero de 2012 un equipo formado por ocho persona halló el 2012 DA14, pero presumen de haber descubierto ya 7 cometas y 6.500 asteroides. La gran mayoría de ellos son asteroides “normales” entre Marte y Júpiter. De ellos 66 son NEO (Near Earth Object), astros a los que interesa seguir mucho más por la posibilidad de colisión. El 2012 DA14 “resultó ser muy peculiar porque al analizar la trayectoria futura se vio que podía hacer un acercamiento extremo a la Tierra”, explica el director de la estación robótica.

Jaime Nomen explica que el 97% de estos cuerpos (NEO) los descubren los americanos, que rastrean el cielo todas las noches y la mayoría de detecciones se hacen desde Hawai, Nuevo México y Arizona. El siguiente que contribuye en todo el mundo, asegura, es España con un 2% de los descubrimientos. “Con nuestra contribución ha aparecido el objeto más mediático e interesante de los últimos años” resume Nomen. “Es una recompensa a muchos años de dedicación y trabajo” concluye orgulloso.

http://www.lavanguardia.com/ciencia/...ismaticos.html
[/QUOTE]

----------


## F. Lázaro

*El taladro del Curiosity empieza a agujerear Marte*



M. TRILLO / MADRID
Día 05/02/2013 - 12.39h

El rover de la NASA ha comenzado a realizar las primeras pruebas en la perforación de la superficie marciana.

El taladro del Curiosity ya ha dejado su huella sobre la superficie de Marte. Por ahora se trata sólo de la preparación de la perforación en la roca marciana que el rover de la NASA va emprender en breve, pero la imagen enviada desde el planeta rojo muestra ya su primer arañazo.

El Curiosity llevó a cabo con éxito su perforación de prueba el pasado fin de semana, como parte de los diversos tests que prepararán la esperada operación de taladrar la roca, por primera vez en la historia, en busca para obtener muestras.

Antes de acometerla, aún habrá otra prueba denominada «miniperforación» que generará un anillo de polvo marciano en torno al agujero, lo que a su vez permitirá evaluar si el comportamiento del material rocoso se ajusta a la maquinaria del Curiosity, según explican fuentes del proyecto de la NASA.

La perforación de la roca se enmarca en el objetivo final de la misión del Curiosity, que es comprobar si alguna vez existieron en Marte condiciones ambientales favorables para la vida.

http://www.abc.es/ciencia/20130205/a...302051219.html

----------


## F. Lázaro

Se acerca el pedrolo... mas vale tener a varios pájaros preparados en Zaragoza, Torrejón, Albacete y Morón con un un par de Taurus por si acaso.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Aquí dejo info sobre el paso del pedrolo sobre nuestros cielos... ni que decir tiene que contra menos contaminación lumínica, mucho mejor.




> El máximo acercamiento a la Tierra se producirá a las 20.26 horas de tiempo oficial. En ese momento el asteroide estará 20 grados por debajo del horizonte y, por tanto, no será observable. Su salida se producirá media hora más tarde, a las 20.57, siempre de tiempo oficial. En el momento de la salida estará a unos ocho grados hacia el norte geográfico de Denébola (beta Leonis), la estrella en la cola del León, que también estará saliendo en esos momentos.
> 
>    Unos minutos después, entre las 21.15 y las 21.25, el asteroide transitará por el cúmulo de la Cabellera de Berenice. Para quienes puedan disfrutar de un horizonte despejado y transparente, este será el mejor momento de la observación. Con una elevación de entre 10 y 15 grados y una magnitud aún inferior a la octava, la roca se moverá sobre el rico y denso campo estelar de este cúmulo abierto, siendo todavía fácilmente visible con los prismáticos.
> 
> ALEJAMIENTO
> 
>    A las 21.48 horas, se podrá encontrar de nuevo con facilidad al asteroide. En ese momento estará menos de un grado por arriba de la estrella Chara (beta Canum Venaticorum), la segunda más brillante de la pequeña constelación de los Perros de Caza, situada bajo la Osa Mayor. El objeto estará entonces a 25 grados sobre el horizonte, con una magnitud de 8.4, todavía bien visible con los prismáticos aunque ya perdiendo brillo de forma apreciable al alejarse de la Tierra.
> 
>    Finalmente, a las 22.30 horas de tiempo oficial, 2012 DA14 atravesará la lanza del carro de la Osa Mayor, entre las estrellas Alioth (epsilon Ursae Majoris), la última estrella de la lanza, y Megrez (delta Ursae Majoris), la primera del cuerpo del carro. La magnitud del asteroide será ya de 9.2, empezando a ser difícilmente distinguible al límite de la potencia de los prismáticos. Posteriormente, seguirá su camino, cada vez más lento y débil, entre las constelaciones del Dragón, la Osa Menor y la Jirafa,  siendo ya solo visible con telescopios de potencia media y alta, antes de perderse definitivamente en el espacio.
> ...

----------


## perdiguera

¡Hay que ver cómo hablan estos de la astronomía! no hay profano que les entienda.
A ver, lo que yo necesito saber es hacia dónde hay que mirar, Norte, Sur, Este u Oeste, incluso puedo admitir las doceavas partes, y luego con qué altura hay que mirar el objeto respecto al horizonte. Con esos datos yo lo encontraría, con los que dan me parece difícil. Pero a lo mejor hablan sólo para ellos.
De todas formas muchas gracias F. Lázaro por la información.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> ¡Hay que ver cómo hablan estos de la astronomía! no hay profano que les entienda.
> A ver, lo que yo necesito saber es hacia dónde hay que mirar, Norte, Sur, Este u Oeste, incluso puedo admitir las doceavas partes, y luego con qué altura hay que mirar el objeto respecto al horizonte. Con esos datos yo lo encontraría, con los que dan me parece difícil. Pero a lo mejor hablan sólo para ellos.
> De todas formas muchas gracias F. Lázaro por la información.


Pues sí, llevas toda la razón. Con este gráfico creo que lo entenderás mejor... así más o menos debería verse desde Gavà.

----------


## perdiguera

Ahora sí que lo entiendo, gracias F. Lázaro, lo único que ocurre es que cae encima de toda la contaminación lumínica de la conurbación de Barcelona, así que quizá no lo pueda ver.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Ahora sí que lo entiendo, gracias F. Lázaro, lo único que ocurre es que cae encima de toda la contaminación lumínica de la conurbación de Barcelona, así que quizá no lo pueda ver.


Ahí ya poco podemos hacer... por tu zona la contaminación lumínica ha de ser infernal, el mapa da nivel 8/9, a ese nivel el cielo no es negro, es blanco  :Frown:

----------


## perdiguera

Si fuese hacia el sureste podría apañarme en la playa pero hacia el noreste como que no veré nada.

----------


## perdiguera

Una vez descubierta la dirección y tomando direccion a la playa doy la vuelta sin llegar dada la nubosidad reinante en la zona que refleja de una manera que impide toda visión, incluso de las estrellas.
Otra vez será.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Una vez descubierta la dirección y tomando direccion a la playa doy la vuelta sin llegar dada la nubosidad reinante en la zona que refleja de una manera que impide toda visión, incluso de las estrellas.
> Otra vez será.


Según entiendo de tu mensaje, has ido a verlo. No te preocupes, es mañana, no hoy.

----------


## perdiguera

Pues gracias por la información a ver si puedo verlo hoy.

----------


## perdiguera

Un buen comienzo.

http://sociedad.elpais.com/sociedad/...90_985222.html




> Cientos de heridos tras caer fragmentos de un meteorito en el centro de Rusia
> El fenómeno causa numerosos daños y el pánico entre la población de Cheliábinsk
> Medvédev dice que el suceso demuestra que "la economía es vulnerable, y también el planeta"
> 
> 
> Medio millar de personas han resultado heridas a consecuencia de la caída de fragmentos de un meteorito en la provincia rusa de Cheliábinsk, en la zona de los Urales. La mayoría de las víctimas, 16 de las cuales han tenido que ser hospitalizadas, ha sufrido cortes a causa de los trozos de vidrio que saltaron debido a la onda explosiva producida por el cuerpo celeste. El inusitado fenómeno se produjo de madrugada, cuando en España eran las 4:23 horas.
> 
> El País
> Los especialistas han adelantado diversas hipótesis sobre lo que realmente ha caído en Cheliábinsk. Unos piensan que ha sido una lluvia de meteoritos, hipótesis que el Ministerio de Situaciones de Emergencia ruso rechazó inicialmente pero que ahora ha hecho suya. Otros sostienen que se trata de un meteorito que se dividió en fragmentos al entrar en las capas densas de la atmósfera, mientras que otros expertos sostienen que se trata de un fragmento del asteroide 2012 DA14, que pesa 130 toneladas y que esta noche —en torno a las ocho en España— se acercará a la Tierra a una distancia de 28.000 kilómetros, en una aproximación será transmitida en directo por la NASA. La Agencia Espacial Europea no está de acuerdo con esta última hipótesis, según señala en un tuit.
> ...

----------


## Luján

Aquí un vídeo:




No sé si será del mismo bicho.

----------


## perdiguera

Sí Luján, es el que aparece en la página de el País que he puesto antes y estaba intentando subir.
Gracias por ponerlo, me has quitado un trabajo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

La NASA, ESA, ROSCOSMOS... todas se han comido un buen owned. Tanto tanto con el asteoride de esta noche y se han comido de lleno el de anoche  :Big Grin: 

Hay algo de la noticia en lo que estoy completamente de acuerdo:




> El viceprimer ministro Dmitri Rogozin ha subrayado que la caída del meteorito demuestra que él siempre ha tenido razón al decir, en varias ocasiones, que es necesario crear un sistema internacional de alerta y prevención de cuerpos celestes que se aproximan a la Tierra.


Famosa es aquella teoría, sobre todo en la Guerra Fría, en la que el impacto de un meteorito podría desencadenar una guerra nuclear.

El 6 de junio de 2002, cayó un pedrolo sobre el Mediterráneo parecido al de Tunguska, mirad la que podría haber lidado:




> Adicionalmente, en esos momentos India y Pakistán —dos naciones con armas nucleares— estaban en un elevado estado de alerta. Por tanto, el general estadounidense Simon Worden opinó que si el impacto hubiera sucedido en esa región o en sus proximidades, probablemente se habría confundido con un ataque, lo que hubiera iniciado una guerra nuclear entre ambos países. Puesto que el punto del impacto y la región en disputa de Cachemira se hallan a la misma latitud, *este hecho no sucedió por escasas 3 horas dada la rotación terrestre.*
> 
> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Evento_...A1neo_Oriental

----------


## F. Lázaro

El pedrolo que ha caído en Rusia... ¿no será un cacho que se haya desprendido del pedrolo de esta noche? :cofused:

----------


## perdiguera

Algunos no lo dudan, otros sí.
De todas maneras si es del gordo la probabilidad de que hayan más es mayor que no haya ninguno más. Otra cosa es que nos lleguen.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Por lo que he podido leer, la NASA y la ESAdicen que no tiene nada que ver una cosa con la otra, pero hay algunos astrónomos que creen que sí pueden tener relación.




> «Es un bólido muy lento, de una duración inusual por lo que he visto en los vídeos del suceso y también la velocidad relativa del NEO 2012 DA14 es lenta (unos 6 km/s), por lo que sospecho que podrían estar relacionados teniendo en cuenta la geometría y la velocidad», ha explicado a ABC.es Josep María Trigo, astrofísico del CSIC en el Instituto de Ciencias del Espacio de Barcelona. «Podría ser una roca desprendida de la superfície del 2012 DA14».
> 
> http://www.abc.es/ciencia/20130215/a...302151205.html


Cuanto menos es sospechoso que haya caído eso en Rusia horas antes de que pase un asteroide cercano a la Tierra.

El cometa Shoemaker-Levy 9, antes de impactar contra Júpiter se desintegró en varios pedazos. Quizás puede que el de esta noche también se haya partido...  :Confused: 

De haberse fragmentado el tal 2012DA14, al variar su masa, obviamente su trayectoria también varía. Aunque bueno, supongo que hoy muchos telescopios de todo el mundo ya estarán enfocando al peñasco ese y si hubieran visto que se ha resquebrajado, ya hubieran avisado y vuelto a calcular de nuevo las trayectorias de los trozos.

Por otra parte, curioso este fragmento:




> El asteroide 2012 DA14, de 50 metros de diámetro, pasará esta noche a unos 27.000 kilómetros de distancia de la Tierra. Se trata del asteroide más cercano a nuestro planeta desde que los científicos comenzaron a observarlos rutinariamente, hace unos quince años. *La NASA ha asegurado que 2012 DA14 no se encuentra en ninguna ruta de colisión con la Tierra y ha precisado que, en caso de que alcanzara nuestro planeta -cosa que no va suceder-, se produciría una explosión mil veces más potente que la bomba nuclear lanzada sobre Hiroshima en 1945.*


Ah bueno, si sólo es mil veces más potente que la Little Boy de Hiroshima, entonces ya me quedo tranquilo. 13 megatones, total ná...

La Ivy Mike tenía 10 megatones, del petardazo que metió hizo un cráter de 2 km de diámetro, formando una bola de fuego de 5 km y un hongo de 17 km de altura.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Uno de los fragmentos caídos en Rusia ha caído sobre un lago al lado de la ciudad de Chelyabinsk. Si llega a pegar en la ciudad, con más de un millón de personas, la que podría haber formado hubiese sido tremenda. Aquí dejo una foto del cráter sobre el lago helado. Dicen que tiene sobre unos 6 metros de diámetro:


Fuente: http://www.breakingnews.com/

Un gráfico explicativo de lo sucedido:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Bueno, voy a coger el telescopio y los prismáticos a ver si soy capaz de verlo.

Ya puestos, podíamos haber aprovechado y haber montado a todos los políticos en una nave y haberlos llevado al asteroide, para que se vayan bien lejos...

----------


## perdiguera

Yo ya he ido y vuelto, seguimos nublados.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Bueno, aquí tenemos al asteroide ahora mismo. Invisible para prismáticos. Hace falta ya un potente telescopio para poder verlo... está ya a más de 100.000 km  :EEK!:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Bueno, pues después del paso fugaz del asteroide... vamos con los siguientes eventos astronómicos más importantes que acaecerán durante 2013.

*Eclipse Parcial de Luna - 25 de Abril de 2013*

Bueno, oficialmente se trata de un eclipse parcial ya que llega a penetrar en la umbra de la Tierra, pero vamos, su magnitud umbral será de 0,0147, por lo que se verá prácticamente como un eclipse penumbral. Desde España será visible a la salida de la Luna, saliendo ya la Luna en fase penumbral.

Los horarios de los contactos son los siguientes:

P1 = 18:03:38 UT / Comienzo de fase penumbral
U1 = 19:54:08 UT / Comienzo de fase parcial
U4 = 20:21:02 UT / Fin de fase parcial
P4 = 22:11:26 UT / Fin del eclipse

En total, la duración del eclipse será de 04h07m47s, de la cual, 26m55s serán de fase parcial. El máximo será a las 20:07:29.9 UT.

Más info: http://eclipse.gsfc.nasa.gov/OH/OHfi...2013-Fig01.pdf

*Eclipse Penumbral de Luna - 25 de Mayo de 2013*

Interesante eclipse. Más que por el tipo de eclipse en sí, su dificultad estará en ser capaz de verlo, ya que su magnitud penumbral será de 0.0158, bastante difícil de detectar si no se dispone de potentes equipos para poder enfocar con detalle la superficie lunar y observar el paso de la penumbra.

En este caso, también será visible desde España, cerca del amanecer. Los horarios previstos para los contactos son:

P1 = 03:53:11 UT / Comienzo del eclipse
P4 = 04:26:56 UT / Fin del eclipse

El máximo se producirá a las 04:09:59.6 UT, con una duración total 33m45s.

Más info: http://eclipse.gsfc.nasa.gov/OH/OHfi...2013-Fig03.pdf

*Eclipse Penumbral de Luna - 18 de Octubre de 2013*

Bueno, este si es un eclipse penumbral aceptable, con una magnitud penumbral de 0.7649, perfectamente visible desde España.

Los horarios previstos para los contactos son los siguientes:

P1 = 21:50:38 UT  / Comienzo del eclipse
P4 = 01:49:49 UT / Fin del eclipse

El máximo se producirá a las 23:50:17.4 UT, con una duración total de 03h59m11s.

Más info: http://eclipse.gsfc.nasa.gov/OH/OHfi...2013-Fig04.pdf

----------


## F. Lázaro

Como bien dice el título de este mensaje, quedaría la traca final del año, que he preferido hacerlo en un mensaje aparte ya que un evento así se merece una entrada para el solito, además no valen excusas, que cae en domingo, así que no os quedéis en la cama  :Big Grin: 

El 3 de Noviembre de 2013, acaecerá uno de los fenómenos más raros y a la vez más espectaculares, un eclipse solar híbrido.

El eclipse solar híbrido se caracteriza porque los diámetros aparentes del Sol y la Luna son prácticamente iguales, de tal forma que, dependiendo del punto en el que nos encontremos en la Tierra, podremos ver el eclipse de forma anular o total. Además, este tipo de eclipses se caracteriza por tener una franja muy estrecha y además su paso es muy rápido dado que los diámetros aparentes son prácticamente idénticos, por lo que la duración de la fase anular o total puede llegar a ser de segundos.

Pero es que además, si no fuera ya especial este eclipse, hay más. El eclipse, como todos los de este tipo, empezará en fase anular, pasando por fases anulares y totales para acabar en fase total, cuando generalmente este tipo de eclipses suelen empezar y acabar en fase anular.



En España, lo veremos como un pequeño eclipse parcial, que variará enormemente dependiendo de nuestra posición, desde una mísera magnitud umbral de 0.02 en la zona del Pirineo Navarro hasta los 0.45 en la isla de El Hierro. Aquí pongo una tabla de algunas poblaciones que me acuerde ahora mismo. Si alguien quiere saber otra población, que así me lo diga, de todas formas en este enlace se puede ver: http://eclipse.gsfc.nasa.gov/SEgoogl...03Hgoogle.html


Nota: Horarios en UT. Habría que añadir +1

De todas formas, quién se pueda permitir un viajecito a las zonas anulares-totales se lo recomiendo. Sino, pues tendremos que conformarnos con verlo parcial desde aquí, y seguir las fases anulares y totales a través de internet.

Para más info: http://eclipse.gsfc.nasa.gov/OH/OHfi...2013-Fig05.pdf

Un saludo a todos  :Smile:

----------


## perdiguera

Gracias F. Lázaro, por acordarte de Gavà, pero si los billetes no mienten y no pasa nada bestial antes y espero que no, ese día estoy casi en las antípodas, viendo a mi nieto.
¿Se verá en Tahití? Si es así, ¿a qué hora local?

----------


## Luján

Me da a mí que sí se verá allí, pero por poco. Fíjate en la imagen del mensaje de Federico. Solo se verá entre las líneas verdes.

Y si vas al enlace y usas el mapa (para Puerto Príncipe):

Lat.: 18.5213° N
Long.: 72.334° W
Partial Solar Eclipse
Magnitude: 0.631



Event
Date
Time (UT)
Alt
Azi

Start of partial eclipse (C1) :
2013/11/03
10:09:30.1*
-010.2°
102.7°

Maximum eclipse :
2013/11/03
11:03:04.0
002.1°
106.8°

End of partial eclipse (C4) :
2013/11/03
12:02:19.2
015.4°
112.3°




Horas en UT, que hay que convertir en el horario local.

----------


## perdiguera

Tahití, Luján, Tahití, no Haití. De todas formas gracias por el interés. Ya veo que la zona verde no llega a la zona del Pacífico donde se encuentra Tahití, mejor dicho, no se verá en ningún lugar del Pacífico.

----------


## F. Lázaro

En Tahití, como lo no sigas a través de internet, lo vas a tener difícil de verlo, jeje.

El que sí se puede ver en Tahití es el eclipse anular del 10 de Mayo, con un ocultamiento de un 45,6%.

----------


## Luján

> Tahití, Luján, Tahití, no Haití. De todas formas gracias por el interés. Ya veo que la zona verde no llega a la zona del Pacífico donde se encuentra Tahití, mejor dicho, no se verá en ningún lugar del Pacífico.


No, si la cosa es que en principio estaba buscando para Tahití. De hecho, lo primero que puse, que borré antes de dar a publicar era que no ibas a poder verlo. Pero después, al buscar en el mapa del enlace me lié.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Acabo de hacerle una foto al Sol y está totalmente limpio, ni una sola mancha ni ninguna protuberancia que detecte la cámara.

----------


## REEGE

Ahora te falta la de la Luna, que tambien está genial... :Embarrassment:

----------


## Luján

http://www.europapress.es/ciencia/no...226183427.html




> *Un cometa podría amenazar la seguridad de Marte en 2014*
> 
> 
> Foto: NASA
> 
> MADRID, 26 Feb. (EUROPA PRESS) -
>    El cometa C/2013 A1, más conocido como 'Siding Spring' podría abrir un cráter de 500 kilómetros de diámetro al chocar con Marte en octubre de 2014, según una información del observatorio ruso ISON-NM.
>    Descubierto a principios de este año por astrónomos del observatorio australiano Siding Spring, este cometa se acercará al planeta rojo a una distancia de 109.200 kilómetros el próximo 19 de octubre de 2014. Para los expertos, la falta de definición de la órbita del cometa da cabida a especular con un choque, aunque han reconocido que las probabilidades son "pequeñas".
>    En caso de que sucediera, el cometa chocaría con Marte a una velocidad de 56 kilómetros por segundo y la energía del impacto equivaldría a 20.000 millones de megatones, según ha indicado el observatorio ruso. Así, en el lugar de la colisión se formaría un cráter de 500 kilómetros de ancho y dos kilómetros de profundidad.
> ...

----------


## F. Lázaro

Como llegue a pegar el pedrolo ese a Marte, desde un telescopio se verá brutal.

----------


## embalses al 100%

¿Y podría haber alguna consecuencia apreciable para nosotros?

----------


## REEGE

Seguro que para nosotros no, pero para el Curiosity ese seguro que si...jajajaja
Que lo traigan para la tierra antes. :Big Grin:

----------


## Luján

> ¿Y podría haber alguna consecuencia apreciable para nosotros?


Si choca con Marte, no. Éste apenas se desplazará de su órbita, por lo que la interacción Marte-Tierra será la misma.

Y si no choca, pues menos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Con telescopio medio-alto supongo que se vería el castañazo. Un cráter de 500 km... madre mía, menudo zambombazo  :EEK!:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Por si os interesa a alguno...




> http://www.abc.es/ciencia/20130228/a...302281000.html
> 
> *Se busca matrimonio para viajar a Marte en 2018*
> 
> *El multimillonario Dennis Tito prepara una misión «histórica» de ida y vuelta al Planeta rojo y quiere una tripulación formada por una pareja de edad avanzada.*
> 
> 
> 
> El multimillonario y turista espacial Dennis Tito busca a un hombre y a una mujer, que sean preferiblemente pareja, para enviarlos a Marte en 2018 en un viaje de ida y vuelta. Y los prefiere entrados en años, ya que los astronautas podrían estar expuestos a altos niveles de radiación que afectarían a la capacidad reproductiva de una pareja fértil.
> ...

----------


## F. Lázaro

Yo no he conseguido ver nada hoy...  :Frown: 



Si febrero ha sido el mes del asteroide, marzo será el mes del cometa. Un cometa que llegará de mucho más allá de las órbitas de Neptuno y Plutón, donde el Sol apenas representa un punto de luz no mucho más brillante que otras estrellas y un vasto enjambre de cuerpos helados, la llamada Nube de Oort, rodea el Sistema Solar. El cometa, llamado PanStarrs, es muy esperado por los astrónomos y aficionados, ya que se espera que sea visible a simple vista cuando aparezca en los cielos del hemisferio norte. Pero los cometas son poco fiables, lo mismo supone un gran espectáculo que una decepción. De momento, se sabe que ha perdido algo de luminosidad, pero aún con eso puede resultar todo un show nocturno.

El cometa fue descubierto en junio de 2011 por el telescopio de observación panorámica que se encuentra sobre el volcán Haleakala en Hawaii, de cuyas siglas recibe su particular nombre. A principios de marzo, el cometa pasará a unos 100 millones de kilómetros de la Tierra a medida que se sumerja brevemente en el interior de la órbita de Mercurio. La mayoría de los expertos esperaba que se convierta en un objeto visible a simple vista casi tan brillante como las estrellas de la Osa Mayor.

Sin embargo, los cometas provenientes de la nube de Oort siempre son una incógnita. Debido a que ésta es la primera visita del PanStarrs, nunca antes ha sido puesto a prueba por el intenso calor y la fuerza gravitacional del Sol. Podría pasar que el material congelado del cometa escupa impresionantes chorros de gas y polvo en el cielo nocturno, lo que se traduce en una llamativa cola, pero también podría ocurrir que el cometa se colapse y resulte decepcionante.

En el crepúsculo

PanStarrs estará muy cerca al Sol. Esto significa, según explica la NASA, que solo será observable en el crepúsculo, cuando el cielo no es del todo oscuro. Las mejores fechas para verlo serán el 12 y el 13 de marzo, cuando surja en el cielo del atardecer occidental, no lejos de la Luna creciente. Un cometa y la Luna, en conjunto, enmarcado en el crepúsculo azul, ya es un espectáculo poco común.

Otras dos fechas clave serán el 5 de marzo, cuando el cometa se acerque más a la Tierra (a unos 100 millones de kilómetros de distancia) y el 10 de marzo, cuando el cometa se acerque más al Sol. La dosis de calefacción solar que reciba justo dentro de la órbita de Mercurio puede ser lo que el cometa necesite para ser visto a simple vista.

Como en todas las observaciones astronómicas, es aconsejable ubicarse en una zona oscura, alejada de las luces de las ciudades, y sin obstáculos como montañas, edificios o árboles altos que puedan impedir la visión del horizonte.

El PanStarrs no será el único cometa brillante que veremos en 2013. En noviembre, el cometa ISON podría brillar tanto como la Luna llena en plena luz del día. Dos cometas brillantes en un mismo año supone toda una rareza.

http://www.abc.es/ciencia/20130225/a...302251148.html

----------


## Luján

Pues yo ni acordarme del cometa. Eso sí, la Luna estaba impresionante con ese pequeño arco visible.

A ver si mañana por la tarde-noche puedo ver algo, que lo dudo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

El 5 de diciembre podremos ver a Venus con brillo máximo... -4,37 de magnitud junto a la Luna.

Por otra parte, del cometa ni rastro, no he tenido narices a verlo, y mira que me he dejado el ojo en el ocular  :Frown:

----------


## Luján

> El 5 de diciembre podremos ver a Venus con brillo máximo... -4,37 de magnitud junto a la Luna.
> 
> Por otra parte, del cometa ni rastro, no he tenido narices a verlo, y mira que me he dejado el ojo en el ocular


Yo me he bajado al río y donde se supone que debería estar vi a ojo un par de estrellas muy muy suaves. No sé si una de estas será el cometa, al que no se le llega a identificar cola.

Aún tengo grabado en mi mente el último paso del Halley (y espero llegar en condiciones al siguiente) y del Hale Bop.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Curioso...

Hace dos días, publican este artículo...




> http://blogs.infobae.com/te-muestro-...ra-nueva-york/
> 
> *La NASA recomienda rezar si un asteroide choca contra Nueva York* [...]


Un día después...




> http://cnnespanol.cnn.com/2013/03/23...-este-de-eeuu/
> 
> *El paso de un meteorito siembra la alarma en la Costa Este de EEUU*
> 
> La bola de fuego que sobrevoló el viernes por la noche la Costa Este no supuso el fin de la civilización occidental tal y como la conocemos. Aunque usted pudo haber sucumbido ante la profecía que algunos medios de comunicación social dejaron correr.

----------


## aberroncho

He encontrado esto por facebook.

Un australiano capturó la salida de una enorme luna llena en Nueva Zelanda
El australiano Mark Gee capturó en video una bellísima imagen de la
luna asomando sobre el el mirador de Mount Victoria en Wellington
(Nueva Zelanda). En pocos días, el video alcanzó las 110 mil
reproducciones y es furor en la web Vimeo.
"La gente se reunió ahí arriba esta noche para tener la mejor vista
posible de la salida de la luna. Capturé el video a 2.1 kilómetros de
distancia, en el otro lado de la ciudad", explicó Gee en la
descripción del vídeo.

Según su autor, el material está tal y como fue filmado, sin ningún
tipo de manipulación.

"Es algo que he querido fotografiar por un largo tiempo. Hubo mucha
planificación e intentos fallidos", aseguró. ES UN VIDEO DE UNOS 3
MINUTOS, de una belleza increíble:

http://player.vimeo.com/video/58385453?autoplay=1

----------


## perdiguera

Impresionante; como esas son las cosas por las que merece la pena vivir.
Gracias aberroncho por haber encontrado esa maravilla y a Mark Gee por haberla grabado.

----------


## ben-amar

Una cosa preciosa, realmente impresionante

----------


## perdiguera

Mañana hay un eclipse parcial de Luna sobre las 21:50, me parece.

----------


## Luján

> Mañana hay un eclipse parcial de Luna sobre las 21:50, me parece.





> *Eclipses de Luna*
> 
> 25 de abril
> Eclipse parcial
> Visible en España
> Con máximo a las 22h 07m (hora peninsular).
> 
> 25 de mayo
> Eclipse penumbral
> ...


Según la web de Fomento y del IGN. http://www.fomento.gob.es/MFOM/LANG_CASTELLANO/DIRECCIONES_GENERALES/INSTITUTO_GEOGRAFICO/Astronomia/publico/efemerides/agenda2013.htm

Y también:



> *Eclipses de Sol*
> 
> 9/10 de mayo
> Eclipse anular
> El eclipse anular será visible en el norte de Australia, Islas Solomon y la parte central del Océano Pacífico. El eclipse será visible como parcial en Australia, Nueva Zelanda y la parte central del Océano Pacífico
> 
> 3 de noviembre
> Eclipse mixto
> Visible en el este de América, sur de Europa y en Africa. Se verá como anular en una estrecha franja que cruza Africa central
> ...


A ver qué tal noche hay.

----------


## Luján

Y más completo:




> *OSWALDO GONZÁLEZ* | Santa Cruz de TenerifePor fin hay un año con grandes expectativas, astronómicamente hablando. 2013 se presenta con una gran cantidad de fenómenos astronómicos visibles desde territorio nacional: un asteroide que rozará nuestra atmósfera, cuatro eclipses que son visibles y un par de cometas que, si todo sale bien, veremos a simple vista.
> *PLANETAS
> *
> *Mercurio*: Este planeta, al tener una órbita muy cercana al Sol, siempre lo encontraremos próximo a él. De ahí que sea el planeta, de los visibles a simple vista, más difícil de localizar. Pero, en los atardeceres de la última semana de mayo de 2013, tendremos una oportunidad muy buena para localizarlo, pues se producirá una triple conjunción (aproximación aparente en la bóveda celeste entre dos astros) entre Venus, Júpiter y Mercurio.
> *Venus*: El planeta más brillante del cielo, al tener una órbita interior a la nuestra, como en el caso de Mercurio, solo podrá verse al amanecer o al anochecer, nunca a medianoche. Durante los últimos meses ha resplandecido en el horizonte Este antes de la salida del Sol, pero volverá a iluminar las primeras horas de las noches, esta vez sobre el Oeste, desde finales de abril hasta final de año.
> *Marte*: El planeta rojo no tendrá gran relevancia durante 2013 pues durante todo el año estará lejos de la Tierra. De todas maneras seguirá siendo visible a simple vista (excepto de marzo a mayo al estar detrás del Sol), teniendo lugar una bonita conjunción con Júpiter la madrugada del 22 de julio, sobre el horizonte Este.
> *Júpiter*: el gigante gaseoso, al igual que todos los planetas con órbita exterior al de la Tierra, suelo estar más cerca de nuestro planeta en las fechas cercanas a la oposición (es decir en dirección opuesta al Sol). Las oposiciones de Júpiter ocurren cada 13 meses, y curiosamente este 2013 no tendrá lugar ninguna, pues lo estará el 3-12-12 y el 5-1-14, destacando con su magnífico brillo blanco en las noches invernales, y pasando casi por el cenit de Canarias a medianoche.
> *Saturno*: el planeta de los anillos, los cuales son solo visibles con telescopios, tendrá su oposición el 28 de abril.
> *ECLIPSES
> ...


http://www.diariodeavisos.com/efemer...micas-en-2013/

Datos para Canarias.

----------


## Varanya

*Vigilando el cometa que viene*

_El Ison se acercará al Sol el 28 de noviembre.

Los científicos no saben si la estrella lo destruirá.

El Hubble lo ha fotografiado a la distancia de Júpiter._


_El cometa Ison, a 630 millones de kilómetros de la Tierra, fotografiado por el telescopio Hubble. / NASA / ESA_




> Si llega a ser visible desde la Tierra, el Ison puede ser el cometa más espectacular en el cielo en el último medio siglo, dicen los astrónomos. Pero no descartan aún que el objeto, viajero desde los confines del Sistema Solar, se desintegre cuando se acerque hasta 1,2 millones de kilómetros del Sol, el próximo 28 de noviembre. En cualquier caso, astrónomos de todo el mundo se han puesto en acción para aprovechar la oportunidad que el Ison ofrece de seguirle y estudiar su evolución. Ahora está casi a la distancia de la órbita de Júpiter, pero el veterano telescopio espacial Hubble ha logrado fotografiarle y los especialistas ya han tenido motivo de asombro: aún a esa distancia, el cometa tiene coma y cola, estructuras que forman estos objetos cuando están más cerca del Sol. Otro telescopio en órbita de la NASA, el Swift, lo fotografió en ultravioleta el pasado 30 de enero, y también lo hizo la sonda Deep Impact.
> 
> Se espera que este cometa sea más brillante que el Hale-Bopp de mediados de los años noventa y tiene el potencial para ser el más brillante que se haya observado en los últimos 50 años, si sobrevive a su paso alrededor del Sol, ha declarado Carey M. Lisse, científico de la Universidad Johns Hopkins (Estados Unidos), al anunciar el arranque de la campaña de seguimiento y observación del Ison por parte de la NASA, que aporta telescopios en tierra y varios de sus equipos en el espacio para este objetivo, incluidos los observatorios solares y astronómicos así como sus sondas en Marte. Se trata de ir precisando el tamaño del objeto, la densidad, la composición, la rotación, la morfología de su coma y cola, así como su evolución en su viaje al centro del Sistema Solar, detalla Lisse.
> 
> El nuevo cometa, procedente de la lejana nube de Oort (región esférica en los confines del Sistema Solar, rica en cometas y asteroides), está ahora a unos 630 millones de kilometros de la Tierra y a 620 millones del Sol, según han informado los científicos del Hubble; su núcleo debe medir cinco o seis kilómetros de diámetro, el coma o cabellera (la atmósfera de gas y polvo que lo envuelve) mide ya 5.000 kilómetros de diámetro, aproximadamente 1,2 veces la anchura del continente australiano, y la cola se extiende más de 90.000 kilómetros, saliéndose del campo de visión del telescopio espacial.
> 
> El Ison fue descubierto, el pasado 21 de septiembre, por los astrónomos rusos Vitali Nevski y Artyom Novichonol, miembros de la Red Óptica Científica Internacional (ISON, en sus siglas en inglés) que ha dado nombre al cometa, oficialmente denominado C/2012 S1. Luego, al revisar archivos astronómicos se identificó el objeto en observaciones de diciembre de 2011 y enero de 2012.
> 
> Cuando lo localizaron en el cielo Nevski y Novichonol, el cometa estaba a algo más de 1.000 millones de kilómetros de la estrella, más de seis veces la distancia media de la Tierra al Sol (Unidad Astronómica, 150 millones de kilómetros). Es la primera vez que el Ison se acerca al centro del Sistema Solar, según los cálculos. En octubre próximo se acercará a Marte y el 28 de noviembre pasará a poco más de un millón de kilómetros de la superficie del Sol. Desde la Tierra se podrá observar en el cielo a finales de este año y principios del próximo, ya de retirada, si sobrevive al calor y la gravedad del astro. Al fin y al cabo, un cometa es una bola de hielo sucio. Como todos los cometas, el Ison es un bloque de gases helados mezclados con polvo, explican los científicos de la misión Swift. Al aproximarse al Sol, el material helado se transforma de sólido a gas, en un proceso llamado sublimación, y se generan chorros de material que refleja la luz solar y brilla. Normalmente, el agua de un cometa permanece helada hasta que está a una distancia de la estrella de unas unidades astronómicas.
> ...

----------


## Varanya

*Cassini, la espía de Saturno*

_La sonda espacial seguirá hasta 2017 desentrañando los misterios del segundo mayor planeta del Sistema Solar_








> Partió de la Tierra en octubre de 1997 y se situó en la órbita de Saturno en julio de 2004. A lo largo de los casi nueve años que lleva escrutando al segundo mayor planeta del Sistema Solar y sus lunas, la sonda Cassini, bautizada así en homenaje al astrónomo genovés Giovanni Domenico Cassini, ha revelado centenares de los secretos que guarda el Universo. Por ejemplo, sus últimas imágenes mostraron la semana pasada un gigantesco huracán en el polo norte de Saturno.
> 
> Cassini se inició con un presupuesto superior a los 3.000 millones y es hasta la fecha el mayor proyecto de colaboración entre la NASA y la Agencia Espacial Europea. Pasa por ser además una de las sondas mejor equipadas que nunca se han enviado al espacio. Así, cuentas con instrumentos que pueden realizar mapas de temperaturas y geológicos, estudiar la composición de nubes o investigar los campos magnéticos, entre muchos otros.
> 
> Camino de su destino ya tuvo tiempo de sacar miles de imágenes de Júpiter. Allí coincidió con Galileo, siendo esta la primera ocasión en que dos sondas pudieron examinar de forma conjunta un planeta que no fuese la Tierra. Aunque 'solo pasaba por allí, la labor que llevó a cabo permitió corroborar la validez de la Teoría de la Relatividad de Einstein.
> 
> La sonda Cassini tiene como sus principales objetivos Saturno y Titán. En la lista en la que se valora el Índice de Habitabilidad Planetaria, Titán obtiene una nota de 0,64 sobre una escala de 1, seguido por Marte (0,59) y por la luna de Júpiter Europa (0,47). Para el estudio de esta luna Cassini viajó con un compañero, la sonda Huygens que se posó en la superficie del satélite en 2005. El trabajo de ambas ha desvelado que existe lluvia de metano sobre su superficie, además de lagos y cauces de ríos de este hidrocarburo que se extienden a lo largo de su superficie.
> 
> Además, la nave ha mostrado cómo la luna Encelado posee una tenue atmósfera, es uno de los cuatro cuerpos del Sistema Solar que cuenta con actividad volcánica y, lo más llamativo, expulsa gran cantidad de vapor de agua hacia el exterior a modo de un geiser que riega los anillos de Saturno y la capa superior de su atmósfera. También se le debe el descubrimiento del satélite Febe, una retorcida masa de roca capturada por Saturno hace miles de millones de años y que gira en torno al planeta en sentido contrario al del resto de sus más de 60 lunas.
> ...

----------


## Varanya

*La NASA busca misión para dos telescopios espía regalados*

_Los observatorios son como el Hubble, valen 400 millones de euros y están aún en tierra_




> La NASA se ha encontrado con un regalo inesperado, dos telescopios espía, y ahora está pensado qué destino científico darles y cuánto le costaría adaptarlos para su uso astronómico en el espacio. Los dos observatorios, valorados cada uno en casi 200 millones de euros, no han llegado a salir de la Tierra y son similares al histórico Hubble (un enorme artefacto de 13,2 metros de largo y 4,2 de diámetro), que se aproxima al final de su vida útil en órbita. Los telescopios eran de la muy secreta Oficina de Reconocimiento Orbital estadounidense (NRO, en sus siglas inglesas) y no se construyeron para mirar las estrellas, sino para ser apuntados hacia abajo, hacia la superficie terrestre y lograr imágenes de alta resolución. Ahora, una de las condiciones que la NRO ha puesto para su donación a la NASA es, precisamente, que sean apuntados en sentido opuesto, hacia el cielo. Además, antes de pasar a manos civiles, se han desmontado de los telescopios sus sistemas electrónicos y cámaras.
> 
> El regalo llegó a la agencia espacial hace unos meses y ahora se están estudiando las propuestas elaboradas por los expertos acerca de los potenciales usos científicos. Desde luego, ninguno de ellos será el sustituto del Hubble, papel que ha de desempeñar el telescopio espacial James Webb, que la NASA está construyendo con la Agencia Europea del Espacio (ESA) y que avanza hacia su lanzamiento, ahora previsto para después de 2018. Será este un observatorio infrarrojo de espejo de 6,5 metros de diámetro y una pantalla térmica de 22 por 12 metros, como una pista de tenis, concebido para explorar el universo más lejano. Su coste se ha disparado ya hasta los casi 7.000 millones de euros, lo que ha obligado a reducir el resto de programas científicos de la agencia espacial estadounidense. Así, acomodar ahora en su presupuesto un gasto imprevisto para aprovechar el regalo de la NRO obliga a hacer muchos números. Los dos observatorios espía no llevan cámaras ni instrumentos astronómicos.
> 
> Las ideas propuestas por los científicos en unas jornadas de trabajo celebradas hace unas semanas en Huntsville (Alabama) abarcan un amplio abanico de posibilidades: desde colocar uno de estos telescopios en órbita de Marte hasta dedicar uno de ellos a la búsqueda de planetas extrasolares, estudiar la meteorología espacial y el sistema Sol/Tierra o configurarlo como otro Hubble, informa Space.com. La propuesta más trabajada hasta ahora parece ser la de utilizarlo para un proyecto de la NASA, un telescopio espacial infrarrojo de gran angular denominado WFIRST, que se lanzaría a mediados de la próxima década y que se dedicaría, entre otras cosas, a buscar las huellas de la energía oscura del universo. Con el telescopio ya en la mano, la versión del WFIRST adaptada podría estar lista para el lanzamiento a finales de esta misma década, lo que supondría un reto potencial para la misión espacial europea Euclid, dedicada también a la materia oscura y planeada para 2019, según informó Nature. Una primera decisión al respecto estaría al caer, según Space.com.
> 
> La adaptación sería ventajosa para el WFIRST, ya que contaba con un telescopio más pequeño (espejo de 1,3 metros de diámetro), pero también supondría el consiguiente aumento de coste, que podría pasar de 1.150 millones de euros a 1.340, ya que exigiría un cohete mayor para el lanzamiento y una cámara más grande, señala Nature. Pese a que la NRO mantiene en absoluto secreto el origen de estos dos artefactos espaciales que no llegaron a salir al espacio, parece que fueron construidos a mediados de los años noventa, pero una década más tarde seguían en tierra, eran ya obsoletos para las funciones de espionaje para la que habían sido diseñados y el programa se canceló en 2005. Los telescopios tienen espejo principal de 2,4 metros de diámetro, como el del Hubble, y están en perfecto estado, según los expertos que los han revisado. Pero no son ópticamente idénticos al famoso telescopio espacial, ya que están diseñados para cámaras de mucho mayor campo de visión. Eso sí, su óptica es más perfecta y obtendrían imágenes de mayor resolución
> 
> La cuestión ahora es qué cámaras e instrumentos se podrían instalar en ellos para su mejor uso astronómico. Y eso cuesta dinero. Además, necesitan toda la electrónica de funcionamiento y de control. También está en estudio dónde se colocarían en el espacio, pero, al parecer se descarta la órbita del Hubble, a unos 500 kilómetros de altura sobre la superficie terrestre. Esa posición en el espacio se eligió para poner el gran telescopio al alcance de los transbordadores de la NASA y sus astronautas, que no solo lo desplegaron en órbita, en 1990, sino que lo repararon y actualizaron varias veces en el espacio, con un coste enorme. Las opciones que se barajan ahora para los telescopios regalados son una órbita geoestacionaria (a 36.000 kilómetros de altura), donde un artefacto no esta al alcance de la reparación por parte de los astronautas, pero se deteriora mucho menos que a 500 kilómetros, o incluso un lugar mucho más lejano, denominado L 2, a un millón y medio de kilómetros de la Tierra, donde operan ya varios telescopios.

----------


## Luján

Pues que me los dejen a mí, que yo les busco misión rápido.  :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Pues que me los dejen a mí, que yo les busco misión rápido.


Venga, pues yo me quedo el otro y asunto arreglado, jaja  :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Para tener en cuenta...

----------


## F. Lázaro

Dicen que el cometa ISON podría llegar a magnitud -13, recordemos que la Luna llena tiene una -12,6.

A ese paso, vamos a tener que ponernos gafas de sol para ver al cometa. Todo ésto, siempre y cuando no se desintegre al acercarse al Sol, que también cabe esa posibilidad y a tomar viento el "cometa del siglo".

A finales de octubre en teoría debe de empezar a verse, si no se hace pedazos antes...

----------


## embalses al 100%

Pues yo no se si si os habéis enterado. Pero esta noche, tenemos Super-Luna, Sobre las 01:35, será su punto álgido. 

15% más grande.30% más luminosa.

Saludos  :Smile:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Pues yo no se si si os habéis enterado. Pero esta noche, tenemos Super-Luna, Sobre las 01:35, será su punto álgido. 
> 
> 15% más grande.30% más luminosa.
> 
> Saludos


Sí que parecía que brillaba más... pero a esas horas ya no estaba yo como para ver si brillaba más o menos, jajaja.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Ahí va una foto de esta noche. Hoy llega a los 33'46'' de diámetro aparente, por lo que todavía seguimos con "Super Luna".

----------


## perdiguera

Hoy, solsticio de verano, es el día en que teóricamente hay más horas de Sol, digo lo de teóricamente por aquello de las nubes como las que ahora hay aquí; ha salido a las 6,19 y se pondrá a las 21,29 un total de 15 horas y diez minutos.
Veo en la Vanguardia de papel que mañana saldrá a la misma hora y se pondrá también a la misma, supongo que deben variar los segundos.
Edito para decir que no es solsticio de verano hoy sino hace tres días que fue.
Pero si lo corrijo no tiene sentido el resto del mensaje. Así que lo dejo con el error.

----------


## Luján

Pues astronómicamente, el solsticio fue el día 21.

http://www.fomento.gob.es/mfom/lang_...des/verano.htm

Un detalle de la página:




> *Salida y puesta del Sol*Se podría pensar que el día más largo del año será también el día en que el Sol salga más pronto y se ponga más tarde, pero no es así: esto es debido a que la órbita de la Tierra alrededor del Sol no es circular sino elíptica y a que el eje de la Tierra está inclinado en una dirección que nada tiene que ver con el eje de dicha elipse. Ello hace que un reloj solar y nuestros relojes, basados en un sol ficticio, están desajustados. El día en que el Sol sale más pronto es el 14 de junio, mientras que el día en que el Sol se pone más tarde es el 27 de junio.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Anoche se pudo ver la desintegración de un meteorito sobre nuestros cielos. Dicen que era grandecito y además, dado que se vio en toda España, debió de ser a bastante altura.

Por twitter leo reportes desde Badajoz, Sevilla, Ciudad Real, Castellón, Murcia, dicen que la Manga se iluminó... a ver si alguien lo ha capturado  :Smile:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Anoche se pudo ver la desintegración de un meteorito sobre nuestros cielos. Dicen que era grandecito y además, dado que se vio en toda España, debió de ser a bastante altura.
> 
> Por twitter leo reportes desde Badajoz, Sevilla, Ciudad Real, Castellón, Murcia, dicen que la Manga se iluminó... a ver si alguien lo ha capturado


Por el norte de Murcia dicen que cayó.

----------


## perdiguera

Esa noche fuíme rápidamente a la piltra así que ni vi iluminación ni meteorito alguno. Lástima eso se avisa.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Esa noche fuíme rápidamente a la piltra así que ni vi iluminación ni meteorito alguno. Lástima eso se avisa.


Yo creo que no se esperaba...

----------


## F. Lázaro

No somos más que una mota de polvo...


Fuente: Twitter NatGeo_Spain

----------


## sergi1907

Las Perseidas podrán observarse sin necesidad de ningún equipo de telescopio salvo en la mitad norte peninsular, donde el cielo estará nuboso.

Madrid. (Europa Press).- La Luna no obstaculizará la visión de la lluvia de meteoros Perseidas, popularmente conocidas como 'Lágrimas de San Lorenzo'. Los expertos han señalado que este evento alcanzará su máximo nivel de actividad en la noche del domingo al lunes, cuando el satélite acabe de salir de la fase 'Luna nueva'.
En cuanto a las previsiones meteorológicas, la Agencia Estatal de Meteorología (Aemet) destaca que en la mitad norte peninsular el cielo estará nuboso, por lo que será difícil observar la lluvia en esa zona. En el resto del país se esperan cielos despejados, así que los aficionados que lo deseen podrán ver el acontecimiento a simple vista.
Así, los expertos han explicado que no es necesario ningún equipo de telescopio para poder ver las Perseidas. Aconsejan encontrar un lugar oscuro, apartado de las ciudades, con una vista aérea abierta. "Con un poco de suerte verá una 'estrella fugaz' cada minuto más o menos en promedio", han indicado los astrónomos de la NASA.
Las estrellas fugaces
Las llamadas estrellas fugaces son pequeñas partículas de polvo de distintos tamaños, algunas menores que granos de arena, que van dejando los cometas a lo largo de sus órbitas alrededor del Sol.
Cuando un cometa se acerca a las regiones interiores del Sistema Solar, su núcleo, formado por hielo y rocas, se sublima debido a la acción de la radiación solar y genera las características colas de polvo y gas.
La corriente de partículas resultante se dispersa por la órbita del cometa y es atravesada cada año por La Tierra en su recorrido alrededor del Sol. Durante este encuentro, las partículas de polvo se desintegran al entrar a gran velocidad en la atmósfera terrestre, creando los conocidos trazos luminosos que reciben el nombre científico de meteoros.
En verano, la Tierra cruza la órbita del cometa Swift-Tuttle, que tiene un periodo de 133 años y que pasó cerca del Sol por última vez en 1992. La lluvia de meteoros que se produce suele tener su máxima actividad entre el 12 y 13 de agosto, aunque el fenómeno es apreciable en menor intensidad desde la segunda mitad de julio hasta finales de agosto.
El nombre de Perseidas se debe a que su radiante se encuentra en la constelación de Perseo.


http://www.lavanguardia.com/vida/201...#ixzz2beMvu0en

----------


## aberroncho

Aquí dejo un enlace donde se podrá ver en directo auroras boreales entre el 24 y el 29 de agosto, si las condiciones atmosféricas lo permiten.
Habrá una conexión diaria desde tres emplazamientos en el sur de Groenlandia, entre las 00.30 y las 01.30 horas UT. 
Habrá conexiones en directo desde una cámara de vídeo que apunta hacia el cielo, así como un "time-lapse" con imágenes fijas que se renuevan cada minuto.

http://live.gloria-project.eu/index-es.html

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os subo unas fotos de la luna del pasado día 25:







Un cordial saludo.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas noches.

Estas fotos de la luna las he tomado hace un rato en la sierra de San Pedro, en plena berrea:









Un cordial saludo.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

La luna, el sábado pasado:





Un cordial saludo.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenos días

Os copio un enlace a El Confidencial, donde podéis ver algunas imágenes especctaculares.

http://www.elconfidencial.com/multim...suelo_30674/#0

Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Soy el elegido para ser el primero en pisar Marte.

Tranquilos, ya llevaré una bandera de Embalses.net para clavarla sobre el planeta rojo jajaja  :Big Grin:

----------


## perdiguera

¡Qué delgado se te ve! Espero y deseo que no haya fotoshop por medio.

----------


## ben-amar

Se te ve muy bien. ¡feliz paseo! jajajaj

----------


## ben-amar

*
La NASA encuentra plástico en la mayor luna de Saturno*
La nave Cassini ha detectado propileno en Titán. Se trata de la primera detección definitiva de un ingrediente del plástico en cualquier lugar, aparte de la Tierra

http://www.publico.es/471878/la-nasa...una-de-saturno

----------


## Los terrines

Buenos días.

La luna anteayer, viernes:







Un cordial saludo.

----------


## Luján

Se supone que hoy había un eclipse. Me enteré viendo la F1. La pega, que por estas latitudes y longitudes apenas fue perceptible. No habiendo comprobado esto último, allá que subimos a la terraza con todos los trastos para intentar ver algo.

Como ya dije, del eclipse, nada de nada. Lo poco que se cubrió ya había pasado. Al menos pudimos mirar el Sol con el telescopio (y su correspondiente filtro, claro está) y pudimos intentar sacar alguna que otra foto. Estas son las que menos mal salieron.

----------

Los terrines (04-nov-2013)

----------


## F. Lázaro

Menudo nieblazo había en García de Sola, como para ver el eclipse jajaja.

De todas formas tampoco es que fuera gran cosa, un 10%

----------


## ben-amar

Parece que los cientificos estan todavia mudos ante las imagenes.

El asteroide de seis colas
El telescopio Hubble observa este extraño cuerpo, que irradia polvo como si lo eructara. Los científicos no salen de su asombro 

Fuente: http://www.publico.es/

----------


## F. Lázaro

*El cometa Ison registra un estallido de actividad y se hace visible*

Desde Extremadura anoche era visible hacia el este, fuente vía twitter @Meteo_Suroeste

----------

Los terrines (15-nov-2013)

----------


## F. Lázaro

Ostras no había visto estos dos vídeos de Pedro Duque, qué pasada jaja, sobre todo el vídeo nº2 a partir del 05:00  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro



----------

FEDE (20-nov-2013)

----------


## F. Lázaro

http://www.abc.es/ciencia/20131125/a...311251313.html

*El cometa Ison se la juega este jueves* 

*La roca realizará entonces su máximo acercamiento al Sol; si no se desintegra, puede convertirse en un asombroso espectáculo celeste*


J.C. Casado /IAC
Imagen del Cometa Ison la madrugada del 22 de noviembre

El cometa Ison realizará el próximo jueves, 28 de noviembre, su máximo acercamiento al Sol. Será entonces cuando sepamos si el cometa se convertirá, en efecto, en uno de los más espectaculares de la historia o, por el contrario, se chafarán todas las expectativas. La acción de la gravedad solar, las altas temperaturas a las que se verá sometido y la intensa radiación del Astro Rey pueden desintegrarlo, informan desde el Instituto de Astrofísica de Canarias (IAC).

Ison fue descubierto el 21 de septiembre de 2012 por Vitali Nevski y Artyom Novichonok, dos astrónomos rusos del proyecto Red Óptica Científica Internacional. En el momento de su descubrimiento, el cometa se encontraba a 6.29 Unidades Astronómicas del Sol (aproximadamente 943 millones de kilómetros, entre las órbitas de Júpiter y Saturno). Ison tuvo un estallido de actividad el pasado 13 de noviembre y su brillo creció un factor 15 en 3 días. Ha podido ser observado a simple vista justo al amanecer en dirección sureste, muy cerca del planeta Mercurio.

Pero el día clave será el próximo jueves 28 de noviembre, a las 19.25 hora peninsular española, cuando Ison alcanzará su perihelio (máximo acercamiento al Sol). Pasará a tan solo 0.012 UA (1.800.000 km) del centro solar, a una velocidad de 1,4 millones de km por hora. Se enfrentará a la gravedad, altas temperaturas e intensa radiación del Astro Rey, que pueden poner fin a su vida desintegrándolo como un azucarillo.


Detalle de la cola del cometa Ison la madrugada del 21 de noviembre
JC. Casado /IAC

«Si sobrevive al calor solar Ison puede convertirse en un gran cometa que sería visible a simple vista a partir de la primera semana de diciembre en dirección este y momentos antes de la salida del Sol», explica Serra-Ricart, astrónomo del IAC. Otra fecha importante será el 26 de diciembre, cuando el cometa, si sobrevive, pase a la mínima distancia de la Tierra (perigeo). «No existe ningún peligro para nuestro planeta asociado al paso de Ison. Al contrario, puede convertirse en un bonito espectáculo celeste en diciembre», comenta el investigador.


Imagen del cometa Ison la madrugada del 24 de noviembre tomada desde el Observatorio del Teide
Daniel López /IAC

El diámetro del cometa es de 10km y se cree que es nuevo. De tipo «sungrazing» (se denomina así a los que pasan muy cerca del Sol), ha sido seguido por los Observatorios de Canarias desde hace más de un año. Si sobrevive a su encuentro con el Sol, los astrónomos seguirán estudiándolo. «Para entonces, el cometa habrá perdido completamente la capa de polvo que le ha protegido durante su vida y nos permitirá obtener información sobre el material que ha permanecido resguardado bajo la misma, el más primitivo y menos modificado desde que el cometa se formó en las primeras épocas del Sistema Solar», señala Javier Licandro, astrónomo del IAC.

----------


## Luján

Habrá que hacer de tripas corazón y madrugar si queremos verlo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Pues como no tengas un buen telescopio con un coronógrafo, va a ser difícil que lo veas puesto que ya está pegado al Sol.

Hay tres posibilidades:

- Que al acercarse al Sol, éste volatilice ISON y adiós cometa.
- Que ISON estalle como hizo el Shoemaker-Levy 9 antes de impactar contra Júpiter y nos brinde unas bonitas imágenes.
- Que ISON aguante y en diciembre nos brinde unas imágenes para el recuerdo.

El cometa Lovejoy teóricamente era más pequeño que ISON y aguantó como un javato su paso por el Sol.

Ahora mismo, dependemos únicamente del SOHO para poder seguir vigilando a ISON, esta será la trayectoria... la suerte está echada:


Fuente: http://soho.esac.esa.int/hotshots/index.html/

----------


## Luján

Mañana el cometa saldrá a eso de las 7:40, y el Sol sobre las 08:00, Según el Stellarium. En esos 20 minutos creo que se podrá ver.

----------


## perdiguera

Si no hay nubes en el horizonte del orto.

----------


## Luján

> Si no hay nubes en el horizonte del orto.



Evidentemente. Para esta zona, las previsiones son buenas. Veremos qué pasa.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Se acerca el momento... ISON está a punto de contactar con el Sol. Vamos campeón, aguanta!!!  :Smile: 

LASCO C3 - SOHO


LASCO C2 - SOHO

----------


## F. Lázaro

Espectacular vídeo de National Geographic sobre ISON emitido hace un par de días. Único problema... que está en inglés.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Nuevas imágenes de la sonda SOHO, LASCO C3 y C2 respectivamente. Ahí sigue ISON...

----------

perdiguera (28-nov-2013)

----------


## F. Lázaro

ISON se adentra a la zona de peligro, aumentará su velocidad y sólo nos queda cruzar los dedos por que la temperatura y la gravedad del Sol no lo haga pedazos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Ufff... la imagen del LASCO C2 no me gusta nada, están corriendo demasiadas voces por twitter (a falta de confirmación oficial) de que ISON... DEP  :Frown:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Nueva actualización del LASCO C2... esta tiene algo mejor pinta, aún así, noticias muy confusas ahora mismo.

ISON ya debería haber pasado por su perihelio, aunque todavía se sigue viendo la estela dejada.

----------

perdiguera (28-nov-2013)

----------


## F. Lázaro

De momento la NASA no ha hecho ningún comunicado oficial al respecto, tan sólo he visto lo siguiente en twitter:




> NASA Solar System
> 
> *Odds aren't good, but @SungrazerComets says its too soon to write #ISON obituary*


Que viene a decir que las probabilidades no son buenas, pero @SungrazerComets dice que aún es pronto para escribir que ISON ha muerto.

----------

perdiguera (28-nov-2013)

----------


## F. Lázaro

Esta es la última imagen en donde aún se veía el núcleo de ISON, desde el SOHO - AIA 0131, vía twitter por @FPiednoel

----------


## F. Lázaro

ISON sigue sin aparecer en las cámaras del SDO y esta imagen de Jakub Cerny confirma la desintegración del núcleo  :Frown: 


Fuente: http://blogs.elcorreo.com/el-navegan...-desintegrado/

----------


## ben-amar

Adios pequeño, fue bonito mientras duraste

----------


## F. Lázaro

Cuando todo el mundo, incluido yo, lo daba por muerto... mirad la última imagen del LASCO C2

*ISON SOBREVIVE!! INCREÍBLE!!*

----------


## ben-amar

Segun pone aqui, seguimiento en tiempo  real, se esta alejando de D. Lo

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Segun pone aqui, seguimiento en tiempo  real, se esta alejando de D. Lo


Sobrevive, alejándose del Sol y acercándose a la Tierra como estaba previsto. Ahora toca saber en qué estado ha quedado el núcleo y si la gravedad brutal del Sol ha modificado su órbita, eso es trabajo de la Nasa ahora mismo, ha perdido mucho brillo por lo que imagino que su núcleo será mucho más pequeño.

De momento, deleitémonos con la imagen de ISON sobreviviendo al Sol contra todo pronóstico, una prueba más de que la naturaleza es imprevisible.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Empieza a recobrar algo de brillo en la última imagen

----------


## F. Lázaro

La BBC y la ESA insisten en que el cometa ha sido destrozado por el Sol y lo que se ve son restos del cometa.  :Confused:  http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-25143861

No sé, esos "restos" que dicen ellos cada vez brillan más, pero ellos insisten en que hay "0 señal de núcleo". Desde luego, en la imagen del LASCO C2 esos "restos" cada vez son más brillantes y siguen la trayectoria que debería seguir el cometa, cosa que me extraña... ya que si según ellos el núcleo ha sido destrozado, cómo es posible que esas partículas estén trazando la trayectoria prevista del núcleo y cada vez con mayor brillo ¿?  :Confused:

----------


## F. Lázaro

La BBC y la ESA pueden decir misa, eso dudo mucho que sean sólo "escombros"... ya se deja ver también en LASCO C3

----------


## F. Lázaro

Ya empiezan a recular algunos que decían que no había núcleo...




> @SungrazerComets
> 
> Dear #ISON: WTF? Sincerely, Everyone
> 
> That rocky/dusty remnant of comet #ISON seems like it's getting a tad brighter... So, umm... did I mention that comets are like cats?? o_O


En español:

Querido ISON, ¿qué cxxo haces? Sinceramente, no lo entiendo.

Ese resto del núcleo / polvo del cometa ISON parece que se hace más brillante... umm... ¿dije que los cometas son como los gatos?

----------


## Luján

Ahí está, sobreviviendo, con mucho menos brillo (quizás porque ha perdido masa) pero está.

http://soho.esac.esa.int/hotshots/index.html/

----------

HUESITO (29-nov-2013),perdiguera (29-nov-2013)

----------


## F. Lázaro

Muy mal la NASA y la ESA, sobre todo ésta última... ha quedado por los suelos asegurando que no había nucleo.

Para no haber núcleo, el cometa ISON luce ahora mismo dos preciosas colas y sigue su trayectoria prevista.






> Cometa C/2012 S1 ‏@cometa_ISON
> 
> Hay abiertas varias posibilidades sobre lo que en realidad pueda haber ocurrido...
> 
> 1. Que el núcleo este roto y ahora estemos viendo la actividad de esos trozos...
> 2. Que sea un cuerpo dinámico cuyo comportamiento no hemos observado antes en ningún cometa...
> 3. Que haya perdido la cola, pero el núcleo pudiese seguir intacto, por lo que ahora comenzará de nuevo a crecer una...


Yo, personalmente... viendo las imágenes, optaría por la tercera. Es decir que durante el paso por el perihelio la temperatura extrema consumiese los materiales de la cola pero el núcleo siga más o menos intacto y conforme se va alejando del Sol, vuelve a ganar brillo y formar cola (ahora mismo tiene 2 en 90º)

----------


## Luján

Leyendo un poco la web de la ESA donde se muestran las animaciones del cometa a su paso por cerca del Sol con las cámaras del SOHO, parecer ser que ISON no ha sobrevivido del todo a su encuentro.

Lo llaman, con cierta sorna, el cometa de Schrödinger, en alusión al experimento teórico del gato del mismo nombre (http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gato_de_Schr%C3%B6dinger)


http://www.isoncampaign.org/karl/schroedingers-comet



> *Schrödinger's Comet*
> Submitted by Karl Battams on Thu, 11/28/2013 - 20:35
> I'll just say this upfront right now: whatever you read in the following blog post, please feel free to assume it is completely incorrect and the truth is actually quite contrary to what I'm saying. It has been - and continues to be - one of _those_ days. 
> 
> So this will be a relatively brief blog post because we're up to our necks in media inquiries and attempting to do real science to figure out the mystery that is comet ISON, and Matthew and I are basically the only ones that have abandoned our loved ones on this US national Holiday and continued to work. Here's what we know so far: 
> 
> After impressing us yesterday, comet ISON faded dramatically overnight, and left us with a comet with no apparent nucleus in the SOHO/LASCO C2 images. As the comet plunged through the solar atmosphere, and failed to put on a show in the SDO images, we understandably concluded that ISON had succumbed to its passage and died a fiery death. Except it didn't. Well, maybe... 
> 
> After perihelion, a very faint smudge of dust appeared in the the LASCO C2 images along ISON's orbit. This surprised us a little, but we have seen puffs of dust from Sungrazer tails, so it didn't surprise us enormously and didn't change our diagnosis. We watched and waited for that dust trail to fade away. Except it didn't. 
> ...


Sí, ya sé que está en inglés. Viene a decir que aún no se sabe lo que ha quedado, pero que puede ser un cúmulo de polvo o un núcleo. Vamos, lo que dice F. Lázaro arriba.

De todo, me quedo con este párrafo:




> So while our theory certainly has holes, right now it does appear that a least some small fraction of ISON has remained in one piece and is actively releasing material. We have no idea how big this nucleus is, if there is indeed one. If there is a nucleus, it is still too soon to tell how long it will survive. If it does survive for more than a few days, it is too soon to tell if the comet will be visible in the night sky. If it is visible in the night sky, it is too soon to say how bright it will be...


No tienen ni idea de cómo es de grande el núcleo, si es que tiene. Y si tiene, es muy pronto para saber cuánto sobrevivirá. Si sobrevive, es muy pronto para saber si será visible. Y si es visible, es muy pronto para saber cuánto brillará.

----------


## ben-amar

O sea,no tienen ni la mas remota idea de lo que ha ocurrido ni de lo que ocurrira

----------


## Luján

Pues al parecer ya lo dan por muerto, fragmentado en múltiples pedazos tras su paso por el perihelio:

http://www.isoncampaign.org/karl/in-memoriam




> *In Memoriam*
> Submitted by Karl Battams on Mon, 12/02/2013 - 08:32
> *Comet C/2012 S1 (ISON)*
> _Born 4.5 Billion BC, Fragmented Nov 28, 2013 (age 4.5-billion yrs old)_ 
> 
> Born in a dusty and turbulent environment, comet ISON spent its early years being jostled and struck by siblings both large and small. Surviving a particularly violent first few million years, ISON retreated to the Oort Cloud, where it maintained a largely reclusive existence for nearly four billion years. But around 3-million B.C., a chance encounter with a passing star coerced ISON into undertaking a pioneering career as a Sungrazer. On September 21, 2012, ISON made itself known to us, and allowed us to catalog the most extraordinary part of its spectacular vocational calling. 
> 
> Never one to follow convention, ISON lived a dynamic and unpredictable life, alternating between periods of quiet reflection and violent outburst. However, its toughened exterior belied a complex and delicate inner working that only now we are just beginning to understand. In late 2013, Comet ISON demonstrated not only its true beauty but a surprising turn of speed as it reached its career defining moment in the inner solar system. Tragically, on November 28, 2013, ISON's tenacious ambition outweighed its ability, and our shining green candle in the solar wind began to burn out. 
> 
> ...

----------


## embalses al 100%

> *Detectados por primera vez anillos en un asteroide*
> 
> *Un estudio internacional en el que han participado científicos españoles halla dos anillos de hielo en Cariclo, un centauro de 250 kilómetros de diámetro
> *.
> 
> EUROPA PRESS Madrid 26/03/2014 20:03 Actualizado: 26/03/2014 20:20
> 
> Hasta ahora, los sistemas de anillos eran considerados un rasgo exclusivo de los planetas gigantes, como Júpiter, Saturno, Urano y Neptuno. Sin embargo, un estudio internacional, en el que han participado investigadores del Consejo Superior de Investigaciones Científicas (CSIC), ha detectado dentro del Sistema Solar un objeto con dos anillos, probablemente formados por hielo de agua.
> 
> ...


Fuente: www.publico.es

----------

HUESITO (27-mar-2014)

----------


## F. Lázaro

Bueno, esta noche hay un eclipse total de Luna, ahora bien, no nos hagamos ilusiones... porque desde la Península no vamos a ver un pimiento.

Estos son los horarios de los diferentes contactos, hora española. Como se puede ver, el eclipse total desde la Península es imposible.

Inicio fase penumbral = 06:53:37
Inicio fase parcial = 07:58:19
Inicio fase total = 09:06:47
Máximo del eclipse = 09:45:39
Fin fase total = 10:24:35
Fin fase parcial = 11:33:04
Fin fase penumbral = 10:37:37

En fin, yo ni me molestaré en verlo, lo máximo que vamos a poder ver desde la Península es la fase penumbral y poco más.

----------


## nando

Una investigación aumenta de un solo golpe las posibilidades de habitabilidad de otros mundos dentro y fuera del Sistema Solar,
 el investigador del Ames Research Center, de la NASA, acaba de aumentar de un solo golpe la lista de posibilidades de habitabilidad de planetas, satélites naturales y otros cuerpos rocosos tanto dentro como fuera de nuestro Sistema Solar. En un artículo que publica esta semana Proceedings of the National Accademy of Sciences (PNAS), Christopher McKay analiza, en efecto, cuáles son las condiciones que realmente permiten la vida. Y el resultado es que podríamos estar descartando un gran número de planetas como posibles candidatos. Toda una hoja de ruta para futuras investigacione

http://www.abc.es/ciencia/20140611/a...406111025.html

----------

Los terrines (12-jun-2014)

----------


## sergi1907

La AEMET en Cataluña informa del fenómeno, que podría haber sido visto también en Aragón.

Un posible meteorito y su rastro luminoso han sido divisados hacia las 7.00 de este domingo por ciudadanos de Barcelona y Tarragona, que han dado cuenta en Twitter, con fotografías en las que se puede ver humo de color rosa y blanco.

La Agencia Estatal de Meteorología (AEMET) en Cataluña también ha informado del posible meteorito, que ha iluminado el cielo de Barcelona con un fogonazo hacia las 6.55 horas de hoy, según ha constatado el personal de guardia de esta entidad.

Por su parte, la Red de Investigación de Meteoritos ha actualizado en su página web el listado de este tipo de fenómenos incluyendo el que se ha visto esta mañana, realizado por el doctor Josep M. Trigo, científico titular del Grupo de Meteoritos, Cuerpos Menores y Ciencias Planetarias del Instituto de Ciencias del Espacio (CSIC-IEEC).

En ese listado sólo se incluyen los casos más luminosos y representativos, ya que en las 25 estaciones operativas de la citada Red se detectan cada año unos 500 bólidos.

Por el momento, en la lista sólo se recoge el registro de diversas imágenes de la estela persistente del posible meteorito avistado hoy, pero aún no se ha podido determinar su origen ni precisar su magnitud.

El rango de observación del posible meteorito se ha extendido a otras zonas como Andalucía, Aragón, Castilla-La Mancha, Castilla y León, Comunidad de Madrid, Comunidad Valenciana y Extremadura, según la citada Red.

En Cataluña, los testimonios en Twitter provienen de poblaciones barcelonesas como Olesa de Montserrat, Berga, Ullastrell y Badalona, así como Tarragona y Barcelona.

Un bólido o bola de fuego es como se denomina al fenómeno luminoso de magnitud -4 o inferior producido cuando una partícula de origen interplanetario penetra en la atmósfera terrestre a velocidades de entre 11 y 73 kilómetros por segundo.

Estas partículas son rocas desprendidas de asteroides, cometas o incluso rocas de la Luna o Marte, aunque esta situación es más rara, según informa la Red de Investigación sobre Bólidos y Meteoritos.

http://www.heraldo.es/noticias/socie...08762_310.html

----------


## quien es quien

¿Qué pasa con este hilo? El cielo no está muerto!!


El día 20 por la mañanita tenemos un eclipse de sol, que podremos ver parcial desde aquí.

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eclipse..._marzo_de_2015

----------


## Jonasino

> ¿Qué pasa con este hilo? El cielo no está muerto!!
> 
> 
> El día 20 por la mañanita tenemos un eclipse de sol, que podremos ver parcial desde aquí.
> 
> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eclipse..._marzo_de_2015


 De acuerdo, pero como no te registres no vamos a saber si "aqui" es Salamanca, Bombay o San Francisco

----------


## quien es quien

> De acuerdo, pero como no te registres no vamos a saber si "aqui" es Salamanca, Bombay o San Francisco


Para eso tienes el gráfico de la Wikipedia.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> ¿Qué pasa con este hilo? El cielo no está muerto!!
> 
> 
> El día 20 por la mañanita tenemos un eclipse de sol, que podremos ver parcial desde aquí.
> 
> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eclipse..._marzo_de_2015


Pffff no he puesto nada porque estoy demasiado liado con el proyecto y lo tengo que defender en 2 días.

El martes por la tarde pondré más datos.

----------


## REEGE

Hoy es martes M.A.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## F. Lázaro

Bueno, vamos allá, que ya queda poco. El del próximo día 20 es de tipo total, aunque aquí lo veremos parcial, magnitud variará entre 0.65 y 0.8. En el enlace de abajo, picando sobre vuestra ubicación en el mapa podréis conocer la magnitud, grado de oscurecimiento y horarios en donde queráis. Vienen tres horarios, comienzo del eclipse, máximo y final del mismo. Hay que sumarle +1 horas al estar en UT. Además, los que tengáis por ejemplo Stellarium podréis simularlo.

http://eclipse.gsfc.nasa.gov/SEgoogl...20Tgoogle.html

Mañana sacaré los filtros y prepararé la cámara. Esperemos que haya suerte y las nubes nos respeten.

----------

HUESITO (18-mar-2015),Los terrines (18-mar-2015),REEGE (18-mar-2015),Varanya (18-mar-2015)

----------


## quien es quien

Por mi zona dan lluvias, así que de momento no me preocupo en preparar el equipo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Anoche se pudo ver una gigantesca aurora boreal desde Reino Unido, Irlanda y países nórdicos, y también se habló que pudo verse incluso desde puntos elevados de Francia. Todo ello provocado por una fuerte tormenta geomagnética que nos está afectando.

La tormenta ha sido clasificada como categoría 4, dentro de la escala de 5 con la que se miden estos fenómenos según sean los efectos geomagnéticos. La erupción solar que produjo la llamarada tuvo lugar el pasado viernes, 13 de marzo. Se trata de una llamarada de tipo X, la categoría más fuerte de las tormentas solares y es la primera de este tipo en 2015. Es la tormenta solar más fuerte que llega a la Tierra en los últimos dos años. Desde hace casi una década no se presenta una de categoría 5.



Fuente: http://www.bbc.co.uk/mundo/ultimas_n...nta_tierra_cch

----------

Los terrines (18-mar-2015),REEGE (18-mar-2015),Varanya (19-mar-2015)

----------


## quien es quien

Alguno habrá que relacione esto con volcanes, terremotos, o cualquier otra cosa.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Alguno habrá que relacione esto con volcanes, terremotos, o cualquier otra cosa.


Por desgracia sí.

A lo que iba, más datos sobre la tormenta solar. La tormenta ayer alcanzó una perturbación del campo geomagnético de 8 sobre 9.



Para entender mejor ésto, aquí en estos mapas podemos ver la latitud a la que llegarían las auroras según el índice K.

Viendo los mapas, se adivina lo complicado que es ver en España este fenómeno, para eso trendría que ocurrir una eyección tremenda.




Fuente: http://www.swpc.noaa.gov/

----------

Los terrines (19-mar-2015),Varanya (19-mar-2015)

----------


## REEGE

Más noticias sobre lo que nos viene encima... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

http://www.cienciaxplora.com/astrono...031300121.html

----------

Varanya (19-mar-2015)

----------


## F. Lázaro

Lo único que he podido hacer antes de que las nubes se me echaran encima...

PD: Ahora mismo tenemos un precioso eclipse nublar  :Frown:

----------

frfmfrfm (20-mar-2015),HUESITO (20-mar-2015),REEGE (20-mar-2015)

----------


## HUESITO

Gracias Lázaro, yo lo he podido ver gracias a las nubes que lo cubrian.
Saludos.

----------


## Jonasino

Muchas gracias F.Lázaro por toda tu información sobre el tema. Desde Madrid poco se ha podido ver

----------


## sergi1907

Será la noche del 12 al 13 de agosto cuando la actividad de la lluvia de las Perseidas sea más intensa.

Dice el refrán que 'hacia San Lorenzo, calor muy intenso' y que 'la lluvia por San Lorenzo, siempre llega a tiempo'. Y aunque sea San Isidro el patrón al que los agricultores piden la llegada de la lluvia para las cosechas, lo cierto es que San Lorenzo también trae chubascos, pero de componente mágico. Hablamos de las Perseidas o lluvia de estrellas.

Conocidas popularmente como 'Lágrimas de San Lorenzo' por su cercanía con esta festividad, este fenómeno astronómico sucede todos los años hacia el 12 de agosto. Y, este 2015 los amantes de esta ciencia están de suerte porque, según los expertos, es un buen año para observar este fenómeno. 

Los pronósticos astronómicos son especialmente buenos. La fase lunar está en estado creciente y el máximo de las perseidas sucederá dos días antes de la luna nueva. Si no se nubla ni se desata tormenta, el cielo estará sin Luna gran parte de la noche y podremos disfrutar de un buen espectáculo, explica Juan Castiella, físico y miembro Agrupación Astronómica de Huesca.

Ganada la batalla lunar solo queda encontrar un lugar sin contaminación lumínica. Es recomendable alejarse de las grandes ciudades y encontrar una zona amplia donde poder tumbarse, cuenta Castiella quien apunta que el gran enemigo de este fenómeno es la luz. 

Será la noche del 12 al 13 de agosto cuando la actividad de la lluvia de estrellas sea más intensa (se pueden observar más de 100 estrellas fugaces por hora). Y, aunque los expertos no se atreven a cuantificar el momento de máxima actividad se prevé que sea hacia la madrugada del día 13 cuando el fenómeno alcance mayor espectacularidad, según Castiella. El máximo de la lluvia suele durar varias horas, pero también se podrá observar en noches anteriores y posteriores a los días clave, dice el físico, quien apunta que tanto julio como agosto son meses importantes, sobre todo agosto, por la abundancia de estrellas fugaces.  

¿Qué son en realidad esos trazos fugaces que tiñen el cielo de luz?
Las estrellas fugaces son restos de polvo de un cometa que brillan al entrar en contacto con la atmósfera de la Tierra por la fricción, señala Castiella. En concreto, las Perseidas son fragmentos perdidos del cometa Swift-Tuttle que pasó cerca del Sol por última vez en 1992. 

Las Perseidas han sido observadas durante siglos, pero fueron reconocidas oficialmente a mediados del siglo XIX y es una de las lluvias mejor estudiadas.
Los meteoroides de las Perseidas golpean la atmósfera a 59 km/s (mucho más rápidas que las Gemínidas, 35 km/s), por lo que son meteoros rápidos y brillantes. Sin embargo, sus tamaños son pequeños; los meteoroides que causan las Perseidas de brillos intermedios tienen unos pocos milímetros de diámetro, y los que producen los bólidos (meteoros muy brillantes) solo centímetros de ancho.

http://www.heraldo.es/noticias/arago...4_1101026.html

----------

F. Lázaro (11-ago-2015),frfmfrfm (11-ago-2015),Jonasino (18-ago-2015),perdiguera (11-ago-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

En Burgos no pudo verse mucho. Lástima

----------


## F. Lázaro

Aquí tampoco se vio nada

----------


## sergi1907

El firmamento mostrará en pocas horas una Luna un 14% más grande de lo que la vemos habitualmente y de un color rojizo sangriento.

Madrid. (Efe).- La madrugada del lunes 28 de septiembre se producirá un eclipse total de Luna, un fenómeno que para mayor espectáculo coincidirá con un efecto óptico conocido como Superluna que hace que veamos al satélite un 14% mayor de lo que es y un 30% más brillante. Este eclipse pone fin a una tétrada de Lunas rojas que comenzó en abril del año pasado y que suele ocurrir cada diez años aproximadamente (el siguiente tendrá lugar en 2023).

Este raro pero explicable fenómeno hace que veamos la Luna de color rojizo y por eso históricamente ha estado asociado a desastres y malos augurios como el fin del mundo. Pero además, esa noche veremos lo que se conoce como Superluna, un efecto óptico que se produce cuando el satélite se encuentra en la fase de Luna llena y pasa por el perigeo o muy cerca de él, es decir, el punto de su órbita más cercano a la Tierra.

En consecuencia, la Luna llena se verá con una apariencia un poco más grande, pero realmente el cambio de tamaño es tan pequeño que es casi imperceptible a la vista. Desde 1900 sólo se han producido cinco coincidencias entre Superluna y eclipse. La última fue en 1982 y la próxima será en 2033, según datos del Instituto de Astrofísica de Andalucía (IAC).

Pero ¿qué es exactamente un eclipse lunar?. Los eclipses de Luna tienen lugar cuando hay un alineamiento casi perfecto entre el Sol, la Tierra y la Luna, en fase de luna llena. En esta ocasión, la Luna se encontrará en su perigeo, es decir, en el punto de su órbita más cercano a la Tierra, lo que hará que el satélite luzca un 30% más brillante y un 14% más grande.

Sin embargo, cuando tenga lugar el eclipse, la Luna no desaparecerá de nuestra vista, sino que se tornará algo rojiza, debido a que la atmósfera terrestre actúa como una lente, desvía la luz solar, y filtra sus componentes azules dejando pasar sólo la luz roja, que se proyectará sobre la Luna.

"La luz que alcanza su superficie ha atravesado un largo camino a través de la atmósfera y está muy enrojecida, como ocurre en los atardeceres y, al igual que en los atardeceres, la coloración dependerá de las condiciones atmosféricas, de modo que nunca hay dos eclipses de Luna iguales", explica el investigador del Instituto de Astrofísica de Andalucía (IAA-CSIC), José Luis Ortiz.
El inicio del eclipse de penumbra (el primer contacto de la Luna con la sombra de la Tierra) tendrá lugar a las 00:12 de Tiempo Universal (TU), es decir, a las 02:12 de la madrugada del día 28, en España peninsular, explica a Efe el astrónomo del Observatorio Astronómico Nacional (www.oan.es), Francisco Colomer.

El eclipse total comenzará a las 04:11 (hora española), el máximo se producirá a las 04:48 de la madrugada hora peninsular, acabará a las 05:23 de la madrugada, y el último contacto con entre la Luna y la sombra de la Tierra será a las 06:27 de la mañana. 


http://www.lavanguardia.com/ciencia/...#ixzz3mksTueBR

----------

HUESITO (25-sep-2015),Jonasino (25-sep-2015),perdiguera (25-sep-2015)

----------


## F. Lázaro

A ver si llega alguno cargado de oro jajaja.




> *Un fragmento de un cometa se desintegra sobre Fregenal de la Sierra*
> 
> *La colisión, que tuvo lugar en torno a las 4,51 horas de la madrugada, generó una gran bola de fuego*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------

embalses al 100% (07-oct-2015)

----------


## perdiguera

Esta madrugada habrá una conjunción entre Venus y Júpiter.
Más detalles aquí.
http://elpais.com/elpais/2015/10/21/...34_907402.html

----------

embalses al 100% (26-oct-2015),F. Lázaro (25-oct-2015),JMTrigos (26-oct-2015),Jonasino (25-oct-2015)

----------


## sergi1907

Esta pasada madrugada ya se ha registrado una actividad de casi 300 meteoros a la hora desde las Islas Canarias

Esta noche promete ser un espectáculo visual de luces y colores. Y es que está previsto que la lluvia de estrellas de las Gemínidas aparezca en todo su esplendor. Ayer ya se registró una actividad desde las Islas Canarias de casi 300 meteoros por hora. La Luna no será un obstáculo para seguir las Gemínidas, ya que justo está saliendo de su fase nueva. Eso quiere decir que si estáis en un lugar con poca contaminación lumínica podréis observar más de un meteoro.

De todas formas, a través del portal sky-live.tv (vídeo incrustado tras este párrafo) se podrá seguir esta espectacular lluvia de estrellas gracias a las dos conexiones en directo que ofrecerán desde las Islas Canarias y Extremadura. La primera, entre las 18:55 y las 19:10; y la segunda, desde las 23:00 hasta las 23:45.

Las Gemínidas son fruto de los trozos de roca que provienen del asteroide 3200 Phanton. Al impactar con nuestra atmósfera, esos pequeños meteoritos se subliman efectuando un espectáculo de luz en el firmamento.

http://www.lavanguardia.com/vida/201...geminidas.html

----------

embalses al 100% (16-dic-2015)

----------


## perdiguera

Una estrella recibe el nombre de Cervantes y sus planetas los nombres de Dulcinea, Rociante, Sancho y Quijote.
Fuente: http://elpais.com/elpais/2015/12/15/...66_395741.html

----------

embalses al 100% (16-dic-2015),F. Lázaro (15-dic-2015)

----------


## sergi1907

El fenómeno coincide con la luna llena del día 25 , algo que no sucedía desde hace más de 30 años y que no se volverá a repetir en dos décadas.

En Navidad toca mirar al cielo. Y es que coincidirán dos fenómenos astronómicos destacables: un enorme asteroide rozará la Tierra en una noche presidida por una luna casi llena que lo será al completo el día 25. Hace más de 30 años que no teníamos una Navidad con l una llena , un fenómeno que no se volverá a repetir hasta dentro de dos décadas. El asteroide 163899, tan solo cinco veces más pequeño que el que provocó la extinción de los dinosaurios, pasará a 11 millones de kilómetros de la Tierra pero sólo será visible con gran telescopio.

Empieza a ser habitual que todas las noches especiales nos visite un asteroide. Si en Halloween lo hizo la Gran Calabaza , en Nochebuena le toca el turno al asteroide 163899 o 2003 SD220. Descubierto en 2003, este asteroide pasará en Nochebuena a cerca de 11 millones de kilómetros en su momento de máxima aproximación. Se trata de un objeto bastante grande de más de dos kilómetros de ancho tan solo cinco veces más pequeño que el que provocó la extinción de los dinosaurios, explica a LaVanguardia Salvador Ribas, director científico del Parc Astronòmic del Montsec. Su envergadura podría causar graves daños a la tierra en caso de impacto, algo que no va a suceder porque pasará a unas 27 veces la distancia entre nuestro planeta y la Luna. Por todo ello, Ribas recuerda a los aficionados que no será visible con un telescopio doméstico.

Registro científico
Las grandes dimensiones del 163899 han permitido estudiar al detalle su comportamiento y conocer su forma. Toda esta información ha permitido hacer un buen registro científico, explica Ribas. Se trata de la primera de las cinco aproximaciones previstas de este asteroide en los próximos 12 años.

El paseo del asteroide y el reparto de regalos de Papá Noel estarán iluminados por una luna casi llena que será completa en día Navidad. La especial coincidencia de una luna llena un 25 de diciembre no se producía desde 1977 y, según la NASA, no volverá a producirse hasta 2034.

http://www.lavanguardia.com/vida/201...a-navidad.html

----------


## perdiguera

El cometa Catalina comienza a ser visible.
Si hace un año por las mismas fechas era Lovejoy ahora, el cometa de Navidad es Catalina C/2013 US10. No es uno más porque él es nuevo, especial y muy interesante para conocimiento astronómico. Residía en la nube de Oort (nube esférica que rodea el Sistema Solar a una distancia aproximada de un año luz del Sol). Un "empujón gravitatorio", producido por el paso de alguna estrella cercana, lo precipitó al Sistema Solar interior. Es un mensajero veraz cargado de información de primera mano sobre los tiempos primordiales del Sistema Solar. Los cálculos dinámicos indican que tiene una gran velocidad y, por ello, sabemos que escapará de la atracción solar y se adentrará en el espacio interestelar. Catalina es, pues, un objeto errante entre las estrellas.

Solo disponemos de un par de meses para conocerlo. El cometa nuevo solo se asomará una vez por estas latitudes. El suyo es un viaje sin retorno.

Fuente: http://elpais.com/elpais/2015/12/30/...82_983629.html

Para ver más del cielo he encontrado esta página: http://theskylive.com/planetarium?ob...3335925|fov|80
Que tiene mucho para ver. Está puesta para seguir el cometa día a día o para verlo con anticipación.

----------

Azuer (04-ene-2016),HUESITO (04-ene-2016),Jonasino (04-ene-2016)

----------


## F. Lázaro

Yo esta mañana he intentado verlo y no había manera, y mira que es fácil su posición... en línea recta entre Arturo dirección a Alkaid en la Osa Mayor

Habrá que alejarse bastante de las poblaciones para verlo, en mi casa pese a que no hay mucha contaminación lumínica, imposible.

----------


## perdiguera

Hay un poco de tiempo para ver esta conjunción de planetas

http://www.lavanguardia.com/ciencia/...madrugada.html

Pero puede que sea interesante.

----------

embalses al 100% (01-feb-2016),F. Lázaro (22-ene-2016),Jonasino (24-ene-2016),REEGE (26-ene-2016)

----------


## perdiguera

Hallados tres planetas habitables
Situados en la zona donde la radiación permitiría la vida.

Más información en:
http://www.lavanguardia.com/ciencia/...tabilidad.html

----------

embalses al 100% (27-may-2016),Jonasino (04-may-2016)

----------


## ceheginero joven

Hola foreros! Reavivo un poco este hilo con una foto que hice este fin de semana, a unos kilómetros de mi pueblo para evitar un poco la contaminación lumínica. La fotografía ha sido realizada mirando en dirección SO, en modo manual, 30s de exposición... Espero que os guste



Un saludo

----------

embalses al 100% (01-nov-2016),F. Lázaro (02-nov-2016),frfmfrfm (01-nov-2016),HUESITO (01-nov-2016),Josito1969 (03-nov-2016),Los terrines (01-nov-2016),perdiguera (02-nov-2016),titobcn (02-nov-2016)

----------


## embalses al 100%

Bestial.
Muchas gracias

----------


## HUESITO

Muchas gracias por la foto Juanjo, me encanta el tema de la fotografia de larga exposicion (nocturna).
Un ssaludo.

----------


## perdiguera

Preciosa fotografía, ceheginero joven.
En el ángulo superior derecho se aprecia un trazado de algún objeto en movimiento; como indicas que el tiempo de exposición ha sido de 30' no puede ser meteorito, quizás la luz de un avión.
Al ser con exposición intuyo que debe ser con cámara de película, no digital, salvo que haya digitales que hagan exposiciones.
Gracias, otra vez.

----------


## HUESITO

Buenos días, si que hay cámaras digitales con ajuste de exposicion.
Es mas, los moviles de hoy, casi todos llevan el modo de exposicion ajustable.
Lo dificil es calcular el tiempo de exposición y la apertura del diafragma.

Recuerdo cuando hacia foto nocturna con una yashica de carrete y la verdad, era una incognita lo que saldria mientra esperabas que se revelase el carrete...Que tiempos aquellos!!
Saludos.

----------


## Jonasino

Preciosa foto, si señor

----------

